# Forum General General Discussion  Music: Cutting Edge and What You Are Listening To?

## rockzmom

I know Lampapa often posts here and there some bands or songs she comes across along with the lyrics and I thought it might be nice just to start a thread where we can post songs/albums of cutting edge, new music, or music that you are listening to now that is just your favorite and share/discuss them.  I am by no means an expert.  I just enjoy music as much as I enjoy films and photography, the arts as a whole. That, and I have two young daughters who keep my on my toes when it comes to what is going on in the music world! (At least in the U.S.) 
Additionally, music is a great way to learn new words!  So, if you see any words in the lyrics and don’t understand them or the context they are being used, just ask!  
If you hear a new song in English or Russian or any other language and think we should know about it, post it along with the lyrics!  You don't have to write a long review like I do; but, if you do write one in English, I'll try my best to correct any mistakes you might make. Or if you feel more comfortable post in Russian. While I only know American English, who knows...maybe I will actually learn a few Russian words!  ::    *Finally, please give your  or thumbs up   /thumbs down   of what you think about the music posted here!*   Is it a song you would add to your collection? Or now way no how, it is not your taste at all?    

> Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche[/url]] 
>  Without music life would be a mistake.

  

> Henry Wadsworth Longfellow[/url]]  
> Music is the Universal language of mankind.

  

> Brian Wilson[/url]]  
> Add some music to your day.

 So, for my first selection, I would like to introduce you to someone you may already know, Curt Smith. What? The name does not ring a bell? What about some of his older lyrics???   
“Shout, shout, let it all out, these are the things I can do without. Come on, I'm talking to you, come on.” 
Or  
“So glad we’ve almost made it. So sad they had to fade it. Everybody wants to rule the world.” 
Now do you remember him?????  ::    
Curt was one of the founders of the 80’s band Tears for Fears.  He launched a solo career and has a new CD out, “halfway, pleased”.   
His CD is far from the sounds of Tears For Fears, as Curt has grown, so has his style and voice. The music has a very alternative mellow relaxing sound that you can play in the background while you are on the computer, say on Master Russian, or trying to unwind from a stressful day. 
From his web site, you can listen to the entire song of each track on “halfway, pleased”  and the lyrics for each song are there as well (what more could you ask for?).  There are also links to his videos, the CD booklet to download in PDF, and for actually purchasing the songs too! 
I have selected two songs from this mellow CD for your listening pleasure.  One last comment, as Curt originally hails from Bath, England, he uses British spelling and words in his lyrics. 
The first song is the duet version of “Seven of Sundays” and is in English AND French and is just a beautiful sensual song and pairing of the two voices along with the French is oh so romantic. I find myself putting this song on continuous repeat and I hope you enjoy. (If you like this duo, then you might also like this song that they did together, "Les Autres")  
[video:yc86xnhm]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGFSFaBBjDE[/video:yc86xnhm]   *Seven of Sundays* http://www.curtsmithofficial.com/mus...s-duet-with-so
By Charlton Pettus, Chesney Hawkes, Curt Smith and Sophie Saillet 
It's alright
Got to tell myself it's alright
Everything that I envied I have become
Where to now?
Now that I've been lost and found
Buried in the afternoon
Breathless and snowbound 
Safe as the ocean
Shine like a motor car
Seven of Sundays
Of course you are 
Coming down
Ice cream and a towel wrapped around
Flowing hair the swallows me
Follows me down
It's OK
Twisted sheets and endless rainy days
Channels flash across your face
Silence surrounds you 
Safe as the ocean……… 
Seven of Sundays
Of course you are  
The second song is “*aeroplane*”   *aeroplane* http://www.curtsmithofficial.com/music/track/aeroplane 
By Curt Smith and Charlton Pettus 
Shut down
Tangled up in your machinery
No sound
Just the faceless press of words and wheels
Surrounds me
Like molasses on my soles and eaves
Come out
Can anyone come out and play 
All I want is an aeroplane
Rubber-banded with paper wings
All I want is to steal again
All I want is a wet dream, ice-cream
All I want is vanishing
All I want is God 
Spit out
By an undeserving dumb and mad
No Ground
Just an empty room of words and steel
Winding down
Drowning in the afternoon
Come out
Can anyone come out and play 
All I want…….. 
All I want is vanishing 
All I want is an afterglow
A forty-five on my gramophone
All I want is a thick skin, to crawl into
Everything’s vanishing
All I want is God

----------


## sperk

That was a nice tune, so I would give it a thumbs up.  ::  Wouldn't want a steady diet of it though.
I've been listening to alot of Spanish language music lately and came across Rosana (sorry, not Roxana!). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlFOpw8t ... re=related

----------


## rockzmom

> I've been listening to [s:2uvivaal]alot[/s:2uvivaal] a lot of Spanish language music lately and came across Rosana (sorry, not Roxana!). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlFOpw8t ... re=related

 Ah..Spanish... I can help in that area...   
Take a listen to this one recorded once in Spanish and again in English by Hispanic artist Diego, who is trying to cross over into the "American" charts.  He was the pick of the week by iTunes in May 2008 and is in Nickelodeon's Miranda Cosgrove's music video cover of "About You Now."  
Don't be fooled by this song. It starts off slowly and just as you start to think "boy band" it turns into a more power rockish song.  After you listen to both... post which one you like better (anyone and everyone..not just Sperk). 
Spanish "Perdido en Ti" 
(BTW, the video has nothing to do with the lyrics. It is like they used the video shot for another song. Very odd.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbfAL3qgVnQ 
English "Losing Me" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LreNuvpRcfk  
Diego
Losing Me (Perdido en Ti) lyrics
Songwriters: Allan, Mitch; Dioguardi, Kara; Gonzalez, Diego; Guillermo, Rosas 
I don't know who I am anymore
My world starts and stops
Right outside your door
I'm feeling weak
And I can't sleep tonight 
Never thought that I would ever feel this way
I'm hanging on to every word that you say
And I’m beaten down
I come around
One look in your eyes and I am saved 
Whatever you want I want
Whatever you feel I feel
I follow you, I follow you, I follow you 
But I keep losing me 
You've taken all control of everything I know
And I miss the days where I was happy on my own
When I could breathe, when I could dream
So break my heart and give me back my soul 
Whatever you want, I want
Whatever you feel, I feel
Cause I follow you, I follow you, I follow you 
But I keep losing 
Wherever you go, I go
Whatever you need, I need
See, I follow you, you know I do
I follow you
But I keep losing me 
I can't face it anymore
Just give and then
You take a break
You hesitate
Don't fake, you know it's true 
I don't wanna be like this
I'm invisible
One kiss and now it's gone
And now I feel so wrong 
Whatever you want, I want
Whatever you feel, I feel
I follow you, you know I do 
I follow you 
Wherever you go, I go
Whatever you need, I need
See, I follow you (follow you), you know I do (know I do)
I follow you
But I keep losing me 
Whatever you go(whever you go), I go, (I follow you)
Whatever you feel, I feel
Cause(cuz) I follow you (But I keep losing me, but I keep losing me)
Loving you's a sacrifice that ends up killing me

----------


## brandonp

Good thread idea! 
I try and rummage around the European music charts at least once a week or so, because I tend to enjoy European music a lot more than American, and I came across this amazing song which is apparently topping charts in at least Germany and Austria, so I'm not sure if any of the Russian posters here would have heard of it.  It's called Stadt (City) by Cassandra Steen, and I really, really like it.  Here's the youtube link, let me know what you all think.  ::   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG1lujlMMsg 
Lyrics (in German): 
Es ist soviel so vielzuviel,
überall Reklame
soviel Brot und soviel Spiel,
das Glück hat keinen Namen 
Alle Strassen sind befahrn,
in den Herzen kalte Bilder
keiner kann Gedanken lesen
das Klima wird milder 
Ich bau ne Stadt für dich
Aus Glas und Gold und Stein
Und jede Strasse die hinausführt
führt auch wieder rein
ich bau eine Stadt für dich und für mich 
Keiner weiß mehr wie er aussieht
oder wie er heißt
alle sind hier auf der Flucht
die Tränen sind aus Eis 
Es muss doch auch anders gehn
so geht das nicht weiter
wo find ich Halt wo find ich Schutz
der Himmel is aus Blei hier 
Ich geb keine Antwort mehr
auf die falschen Fragen
die Zeit is rasend schnell verspielt
und das Glück muss man jagen 
Eine Stadt in der es keine Angst gibt, nur Vertraun
wo wir die Mauern aus Gier und Verächtlichkeit erbaun
wo das Licht sich schnell legt, das Wasser hängt
wo jedes Morgenrot und jeder Traum sich lohnt
und für jeden Blick durch Zeit und Raum in unsre Herzen fliegt

----------


## rockzmom

> Good thread idea!

    

> I try and rummage around the European music charts at least once a week or so, because I tend to enjoy European music a lot more than American, and I came across this amazing song which is apparently topping charts in at least Germany and Austria, so I'm not sure if any of the Russian posters here would have heard of it.  It's called Stadt (City) by Cassandra Steen, and I really, really like it.  Here's the youtube link, let me know what you all think.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG1lujlMMsg

 brandonp, 
German! I had not even thought of that language when setting up this thread. You have just improved this thread 1,000%  as I know some of the forum members do know German as well as Russian!! It is just me that is the lonely single language person. I do know how to say Good Afternoon, Thank you, and I love you, in German... but I think that is about it. 
As for the song, it has a wonderful infectious rhythm/beat to it that draws you in from the start! The middle section is also nice with the female voice mixed in there. Who cares what they are singing about when your toes start tapping and your head starts bobbing right away??? (I did try to Google translate but I am certain it was not correct. If someone has the time, it would be great if they could please translate into English) I give this song two big   ::   ::  
Nice pick brandonp!!!  
Who is next to be brave and post a song... any language will do!

----------


## emeraldeyez

EXCELLENT SONG!!!!!   

> Good thread idea! 
> I try and rummage around the European music charts at least once a week or so, because I tend to enjoy European music a lot more than American, and I came across this amazing song which is apparently topping charts in at least Germany and Austria, so I'm not sure if any of the Russian posters here would have heard of it.  It's called Stadt (City) by Cassandra Steen, and I really, really like it.  Here's the youtube link, let me know what you all think.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG1lujlMMsg 
> Lyrics (in German): 
> Es ist soviel so vielzuviel,
> überall Reklame
> soviel Brot und soviel Spiel,
> das Glück hat keinen Namen 
> Alle Strassen sind befahrn,
> in den Herzen kalte Bilder
> ...

----------


## emeraldeyez

Ok here is one. You have got to listen through a bit of slap stick ... but the song is kinda bluesy and quite endearing in a way. 
It is called If It Kills Me by Jason Mraz  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epRKFobT7Uo 
Here are the Lyrics 
Hello, tell me you know
Yeah, you figured me out
Something gave it away
And it would be such a beautiful moment
To see the look on your face
To know that I know that you know now 
And baby that's a case of my wishful thinking
You know nothing
Cause you and I
Why, we go carrying on for hours, on and
We get along much better
Than you and your boyfriend 
Well all I really wanna do is love you
A kind much closer than friends use
But I still can't say it after all we've been through
And all I really want from you is to feel me
As the feeling inside keeps building
And I will find a way to you if it kills me
If it kills me 
Well how long, can I go on like this,
Wishing to kiss you,
Before I rightly explode?
This double life I lead isn't healthy for me
In fact it makes me nervous
If I get caught I could be risking it all 
Baby there's a lot that I miss
In case I'm wrong 
Well all I really wanna do is love you
A kind much closer than friends use
But I still can't say it after all we've been through
And all I really want from you is to feel me
As the feeling inside keeps building
And I will find a way to you if it kills me
If it kills me 
If I should be so bold
I'd ask you to hold my heart in your hand
Tell you from the start how I've longed to be your man
But I never said a word
I guess I'm gonna miss my chance again 
All I really wanna do is love you
A kind much closer than friends use
But I still can't say it after all we've been through
And all I really want from you is to feel me
As the feeling inside keeps building
And I will find a way to you if it kills me
If it kills me
If it kills me
I think it might kill me 
And all I really want from you is to feel me
It's a feeling inside that keeps building
And I will find a way to you if it kills me
If it kills me
If it kills me
It might kill me

----------


## devochka

Here is a translation of the German song. If there are any mistakes (which may very well be the case), feel free to correct me. 
And Rockzmom: glad to have you back!   
There is so much, much to much,
publicity everywhere
so much bread and so much games,
happiness doesn't have a name 
Cars are on all streets (loose translation!),
cold images are in the heart
no one can read thoughts
the climate is getting milder 
I'm building a city for you
out of glass and gold and stone
and every street that leads out of it
comes back in again
I'm building a city for you and for me 
No one knows anymore what he looks like
or what his name is
everyone here is on the run
the tears are made of ice 
But there should be another way
it can't go on like this
where can I find support, where can I find protection
heaven here is made out of lead 
I don't give answers anymore
to these incorrect questions
time is lost so very quickly
you have to chase happiness 
A city in which there is no fear, only trust
where we build the walls out of greed and contempt
where the light quickly lies, the water hangs
where every dawn and every dream is worth it
and for every glance through time and space flies into our heart

----------


## rockzmom

> Here is a translation of the German song. If there are any mistakes (which may very well be the case), feel free to correct me. 
> And Rockzmom: glad to have you back!

 Thanks, devochka for both the translation and the welcome back!! 
About the song *emeraldeyez* posted by *Jason Mraz*, my girls love one of his more popular songs called "I'm Yours" from the same album as the song "If It Kills Me," We Sing. We Dance. We Steal Things.  
"I'm Yours" is the 2nd longest running Hot 100 single of all time and 4th song to top the 4 million mark in paid downloads in the U.S.  According to the I’m Yours Songfacts, Mraz told The Sun newspaper that this song is about “generosity. About giving yourself or your time to someone or something else.”  
This song has a Bob Marley style to it. 
I have lots of links here for you!  Radio version 1st link on YouTube (the cd version is 4:03 long and the raido version is only 3:41)[/*:m:1ky8b2gk]Radio version 2nd link on Daily Motion[/*:m:1ky8b2gk]Acoustic Version[/*:m:1ky8b2gk]Spoof video by late night talk show Craig Ferguson![/*:m:1ky8b2gk] 
Song: I'm Yours
Artist: Jason Mraz
Album: We Sing. We Dance. We Steal Things
Composer: Jason Mraz
Lyrics: English 
Well you done done me and you bet I felt it
I tried to be chill but you're so hot that I melted
I fell right through the cracks
and now I'm trying to get back
Before the cool done run out
I'll be giving it my bestest
Nothing's going to stop me but divine intervention
I reckon its again my turn to win some or learn some 
I won't hesitate no more, no more
It cannot wait, I'm yours 
Well open up your mind and see like me
Open up your plans and damn you're free
Look into your heart and you'll find love love love
Listen to the music of the moment maybe sing with me
Ah, la peaceful melodys
It's your God-forsaken right to be loved love loved love love 
So I won't hesitate no more, no more
It cannot wait I'm sure
There's no need to complicate
Our time is short
This is our fate, I'm yours 
I've been spending way too long checking my tongue in the mirror
And bending over backwards just to try to see it clearer
But my breath fogged up the glass
And so I drew a new face and laughed
I guess what I'm saying is there ain't no better reason
To rid yourself of vanity and just go with the seasons
It's what we aim to do
Our name is our virtue 
I won't hesitate no more, no more
It cannot wait I'm sure
There's no need to complicate
Our time is short
This is our fate, I'm yours 
Well no no, well open up your mind and see like me
Open up your plans and damn you're free
Look into your heart and you'll find love love love love
Listen to the music of the moment come and dance with me
ah, la one big family ([2nd time:] ah, la happy family)
It's your God-forsaken right to be loved love love love 
I won't hesitate no more
Oh no more no more no more
It's your God-forsaken right to be loved, I'm sure
Theres no need to complicate
Our time is short
This is our fate, I'm yours 
No I won't hesitate no more, no more
This cannot wait I'm sure
There's no need to complicate
Our time is short
This is our fate, I'm yours, I'm yours

----------


## studyr

[video:3kj8jjz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_Xm3Ftvy3g[/video:3kj8jjz4]  *Снежинка* 
Над костром пролетает снежинка,
Как огромный седой вертолет.
На виске расчирикалась жилка -
Все проходит и это пройдет.
Разыгралась в тайге непогода,
Здесь в июле с погодой беда,
Я друзей не видал по полгода,
Я жены не видал никогда. 
Из-под снега нарою морошек,
Отогрею и высосу сок.
Тихо сохнут портянки в горошек
И палатки добротный кусок,
Мы свои не меняем привычки
Вдалеке от родимых домов:
В рюкзаке моем сало и спички
И Тургенева восемь томов. 
Ну а ты, моя нежная Пери,
Мой надежный страховочный крюк,
Через бури, года и метели
Я тебе эту песню дарю.
Пусть мелодия мчится как птица,
Пусть расскажет её перебор,
Что кладу я на вашу столицу
Вот такой вот таежный прибор. 
На вокзалы кладу и аллеи,
На Мослифт, Москонцерт и Мосгаз.
На Лужкова с его юбилеем
Я кладу 850 раз.
На убогие ваши сужденья,
На бесстыжий столичный бардак,
И отдельно с большим наслажденьем
Я кладу на московский Спартак. 
Не понять вам, живущим в квартирах,
Педерасам, студентам, жидам.
Красоты настоящего мира,
Где бродить только нам, мужикам,
Где не любят слова и ужимки,
И похожая на самолет,
Над костром пролетает снежинка,
Как огромный седой вертолет

----------


## Lampada

> "... Педерасам, ..., жидам. ..."

 Extremely offensive insult/ethnic slur towards homosexuals and jews. *No thanks* for this song.
I'd advise you against posting stuff like that unless you want to get banned and seen as a homophob and racist/antisemite.

----------


## rockzmom

Everyone,  
I started a Playlist of the songs that we are discussing on this thread. Songs that I can find on "playlist.com" I put on a playlist called Rockzmom and it is up and running! I hope that everyone will be able to access it. I will keep adding to it as we go. I could not find any songs by Curt Smith as a solo and found some by Cassandra Steen, just not Stadt.   7/24/09...I was able to figure out how to add songs that they don't have. So, now the Playlist has the two Curt Smith songs and the Cassandra Steen song as well! 
Here is the link! Master Russian Song Playlist

----------


## studyr

> Originally Posted by studyr  "... Педерасам, ..., жидам. ..."   Extremely offensive insult/ethnic slur towards homosexuals and jews. *No thanks* for this song.
> I'd advise you against posting stuff like that unless you want to get banned and seen as a homophob and racist/antisemite.

 *Lampada*
You didn't understand the CONTEXT. Зал понял, и они смеялись.

----------


## Оля

I agree with Studyr. 
By the way, Lampada, the word _жиды_ in that context had nothing to do with jews. Also, the other word you found offensive does not always mean a homosexual.

----------


## Lampada

Whatever.  I just hope we'll never see here anything like that.

----------


## rockzmom

Just so all of you know how cutting edge we are here on Master Russian… back on December 1st, xRossterx and I were discussing on this thread the Kings of Leon (KOL).  At that time, I had just heard of KOL and XRoosterx had told me that he had gone to school with some of the band members.  Well, since then, KOL has won their first Grammy, been on the cover of Rolling Stone and SPIN magazines. They have also had a number one hit with the song “Use Somebody.”   
What is interesting is that back in November, when the girls and I met KOL, neither the three of us nor any of their friends had EVER heard of KOL before.  NOW, 7 months later, “Use Somebody” is being played all the time on the top 40 radio station here and the video is in the top 20 on VH1, so all their friends now know KOL and the song.  How much has changed for this group in just 7 months!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCZfJ5ai07U 
Song: Use Somebody
Artist: Kings of Leon
Album: Only by the Night
Composer: Caleb Followill/Jared Followill/Matthew Followill/Nathan Followill
Lyrics: English 
I've been roaming around 
Always looking down at all I see 
Painted faces, fill the places I can’t reach  
You know that I could use somebody 
You know that I could use somebody  
Someone like you, And all you know, And how you speak 
Countless lovers under cover of the street  
You know that I could use somebody 
You know that I could use somebody 
Someone like you  
Off in the night, while you live it up, I'm off to sleep 
Waging wars to shape the poet and the beat 
I hope it's gonna make you notice 
I hope it's gonna make you notice  
Someone like me 
Someone like me 
Someone like me, somebody  
Someone like you, somebody 
Someone like you, somebody 
Someone like you, somebody  
I've been roaming around, 
Always looking down at all I see

----------


## studyr

*Again!*

----------


## studyr

I've got a friend of mine. His name's Ochirbat. This's one of his favorite.
[video:nfb6ao9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGj7YpzJEcQ[/video:nfb6ao9o]

----------


## rockzmom

> *Again!*

 I wish there was a way for me to know which videos on YouTube you can and can't watch! If someone knows a way, please let me know. Thanks. 
The song is on the Master Russian Play List though! 
To watch the video, try these links  http://dailymotion.com/video/x7eix6_...body-new_music 
select "Use Somebody" the second one in the list. http://kingsofleon.com/pages/video

----------


## rockzmom

> [s:hqyi5xsz]I&#39;ve got a friend of mine. His name&#39;s Ochirbat. This&#39;s one of his favorite[/s:hqyi5xsz] My friend Ochirbat, this is one of his favorite instrumental songs (or compositions, or pieces).

 Studyr... 
Would you mind very much letting me know what the few words are that come up on the screen during the video and if you know the name of the group? 
For now, I will add try to add this song to the Playlist without the name of the artist. 
Thanks.

----------


## ekaterinak

Thanks rockzmom for this topic  ::   ::  
I like "Everybody wants to rule the world" and "Shout". Now I know it is by Tears for Fears.   ::  
"Stadt" by Cassandra Steen likes me too.  
Let introduce pair of my favorite songs. It is song of *Murat Nasyrov*. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pkiDaoWJFU  *Я - это Ты.* (You are me)
Пусть говорят, мы редко видимся с тобой
В сердце всегда ты со мной, ты со мной
Пусть говорят, что не судьба нам быть вдвоем
Люди твердят об одном, об одном, но  _Припев (2 раза)_
Я это ты, ты это я
И никого не надо нам
Все, что сейчас есть у меня
Я лишь тебе одной отдам 
Лето прошло и наступили холода
Но все равно мне нужна ты одна
Вряд ли поймет тот, кто не любит и не ждет
А за окном снег идет, снег идет, но  _Припев (4 раза)_ 
and
Song of *Vladimir Asimov*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3xxUA1LdQo  *Подари мне зимний вечер  (Grant me a winter evening)*
Music by Matvienko I.
Text by Shaganov A. 
О печальном, о веселом ничего не говори,
Подари мне зимний вечер и улыбку подари, 
И янтарные снежинки у твоей двери. 
Подари мне зимний вечер и улыбку подари. 
Синих глаз твоих безоблачное небо
Подари мне, подари. 
Подари любимый город, подари мне облака, 
Где встречаются сегодня одинокие пока. 
И пускай над нами кружат в небе сизари
Подари мне зимний вечер и улыбку подари. 
Синих глаз твоих акварели 
Подари мне, подари. 
О печальном, о веселом ничего не говори,
Подари мне только встречу, только раз мне подари.  
И тогда меня отпустят беды, горести мои.
Подари мне зимний вечер и улыбку подари. 
Подари мне зимний вечер и улыбку подари
Синих глаз твоих безоблачное небо

----------


## rockzmom

> Thanks rockzmom for this topic   
> I like "Everybody wants to rule the world" and "Shout". Now I know it is by Tears for Fears.   
> "Stadt" by Cassandra Steen [s:3u6pec6u]likes me too[/s:3u6pec6u] I also like or I like this one too.

  

> Let me introduce a pair of my favorite songs. One [s:3u6pec6u]It[/s:3u6pec6u] is a song [s:3u6pec6u]of[/s:3u6pec6u] by *Murat Nasyrov*.
> and A song [s:3u6pec6u]of[/s:3u6pec6u] by *Vladimir Asimov*

 ekaterinak, thanks for the songs and welcome to the thread! I have uploaded your songs to the MR Playlist and they are track numbers 13 & 14! 
I am glad you like Tears for Fears, also known as TFF. TFF was and still is a VERY popular duo. They are on a small tour right now on the West Coast of the U.S. only! 
I did not post them earlier... so here are the lyrics for the two TFFs songs.  *Song: Everybody Wants to Rule the World
Artist: Tears for Fears
Album: Secret World Disc 2
Composer: Chris Hughes/Ian Stanley/Roland Orzabal
Lyrics: English* 
Welcome to your life
There's no turning back
Even while we sleep
We will find you acting on your best behavior
Turn your back on Mother Nature
Everybody wants to rule the world. 
It's my own design
It's my own remorse
Help me to decide
Help me make the most
Of freedom and of pleasure
Nothing ever lasts forever
Everybody wants to rule the world. 
There's a room where the light won't find you
Holding hands while the walls come tumbling down
When they do I'll be right behind you.
So glad we've almost made it
So sad they had to fade it
Everybody wants to rule the world. 
I can't stand this indecision
Married with a lack of vision
Everybody wants to rule the world
Say that you'll never never never never need it
One headline why believe it?
Everybody wants to rule the world.  *Song: Shout 
Artist: Tears for Fears
Album: Secret World Disc 2
Composer: Ian Stanley/Roland Orzabal
Lyrics: English*  *Chorus*
Shout
Shout
Let it aloud
These are the things I can do without
Come on
I'm talking to you
Come on
(repeat) 
In violent times
You shouldn't have to sell your soul
In black and white
They really really ought to know
Those one track minds
That took you for a working boy
Kiss them goodbye
You shouldn't have to jump for joy
You shouldn't have to jump for joy 
Chorus 
They gave you life
And in return you gave them hell
As cold as ice
I hope we live to tell the tale
I hope we live to tell the tale 
Chorus(x2) 
And when you've taken down your guard
If I could change your mind
I'd really love to break your heart
I'd really love to break your heart 
Chorus

----------


## studyr

> the name of the group?

 Jazz, it was in titles: "Altan Urag". As to the words on the screen, he has a heavy burden of sin behind his shoulders or something like that. I understand Mongolian not better than you understand Russian. Anyhow it's very interesting to discover new culture, new music. There's a sample of Russian pop music. It's Мираж. They were very popular in their time. Here is some video.  
P.S.In 1989 I had the same hairdress that guitar man has.
[video:3ndp7upq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY6ZFkDczm0[/video:3ndp7upq]

----------


## rockzmom

> [s:ns4yow9z]There&#39;s[/s:ns4yow9z]Here's a sample of Russian pop music. It's Мираж. They were very popular in their time. Here is some video.  
> P.S. In 1989, I had the same [s:ns4yow9z]hairdress[/s:ns4yow9z] hairstyle [s:ns4yow9z]that[/s:ns4yow9z]the guitar [s:ns4yow9z]man[/s:ns4yow9z] player has.

 George, Are these the correct lyrics for Музыка нас связала? I found them under #26 on the link you had for the band. Also, what would be the correct English translation for the name of the song? Is it "Music Connects Us?" 
Позабудь об этом дне
Спор не нужен никому
Не читай нотаций мне
Мама, это ни к чему 
Снова к друзьям я своим убегаю
Что меня тянет сюда я не знаю
Без музыки мне оставаться надолго нельзя 
Музыка нас связала
Тайною нашей стала
Всем уговорам твержу я в ответ
Нас не разлучат, нет 
Музыка нас связала
Тайною нашей стала
Всем уговорам твержу я в ответ
Нас не разлучат, нет 
Я забыла все, чему
Нас учили столько лет
Неужели я сама
Не найду на все ответ 
Снова к друзьям я своим убегаю
Что меня тянет сюда я не знаю
Без музыки мне оставаться надолго нельзя 
Музыка нас связала
Тайною нашей стала
Всем уговорам твержу я в ответ
Нас не разлучат, нет 
Музыка нас связала
Тайною нашей стала
Всем уговорам твержу я в ответ
Нас не разлучат, нет

----------


## Rtyom

Don't watch the lunatic video, close your eyes and enjoy this classic tune! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzbV67optqQ

----------


## rockzmom

> Don't watch the lunatic video, close your eyes and enjoy this classic tune! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzbV67optqQ

 Rtyom, I must admit, I had not heard that before.  Now I have a "classic" for you. Have you ever heard this one... 
Classical Gas by Mason Williams. For you Simpsons fans, it might sound familiar as Lisa played it on an episode. The YouTube version does not have the best sound quality; however, the one on the MR Playlist is a clean MP3 version if you want to listen to that one, it is track #16!  
Song: Classical Gas
Artist: Mason Williams
Album: The Mason Williams Phonograph Record
Composer: Mason Williams
Year: 1968
Lyrics: None (instrumental) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mguzKze1sYo 
Simpsons' version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj5OT3z1VGA

----------


## ekaterinak

> ekaterinak, thanks for the songs and welcome to the thread! I have uploaded your songs to the MR Playlist and they are track numbers 13 & 14! 
> I am glad you like Tears for Fears, also known as TFF. TFF was and still is a VERY popular duo. They are on a small tour right now on the West Coast of the U.S. only! 
> I did not post them earlier... so here are the lyrics for the two TFFs songs.

 Thank you very much, rockzmom. 
I also like Sophie Ellis Bextor. Her songs does not very often appear on Russian radio. All of I could hear by her I like. Last her song is "Heartbreak Make Me A Dancer". It is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELr9-...eature=related.
I did not find the native video of this song   ::  
I would like to have English text of it. Please   ::   ::

----------


## CoffeeCup

> What You Are Listening To?

 To answer is not easy. Music infiltrated our life entirely. We are listening to music while waiting for a plane in an airport, making gym exercises, relaxing on a sofa, sitting in a coffeehouse, being a taxi passenger, driving a car, boring ourselves in a traffic jam. But in any of these places we are listening to different music. Curt Smith would be great in the coffeehouse but not if you are driving a car. 
So let me back to the question: What am I listening to? Every day when going to work in the morning and back to the home in the evening I spend for about 2 hours in my car (or even 3 if there a lot of traffic jams). My car play list is filled with dance music like:  ::  Dr. Kucho ft. Jodie - Belmondo Rulez 2.0  ::  She S. Sunshine ft. Mila - Bring The Beat Back  ::  The Ian Carey Project - Get Shaky 
But you remember the traffic jams. At a late night when the traffic lights are blinking on the cowling surface my choice for the traffic jams is:  ::  Morcheeba - The great London traffic warden massacre. 
P.S. I give my thumbs up for the Jason Mraz and Minimalistix.   :: 
I'm sorry I can't find good links for the music mentioned.

----------


## Lampada

> ...I also like Sophie Ellis Bextor. Her songs does not very often appear on Russian radio. All of I could hear by her I like. Last her song is "Heartbreak Make Me A Dancer". It is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELr9-...eature=related.
> I did not find the native video of this song   
> I would like to have English text of it. Please

 Heartbreak... Heartbreak... 
Heartbreak... 
Uh!, Oh!, Uh!, Oh!,...  
I've tried to hold myself together
Tried to forget you've gone away
The tears I've cried, they won't subside
Unless the music starts to play 
Keep it coming on and on and on 
Heartbreak makes me a dancer, dancer
DJ give me the answer, answer
Love, stop getting me down, down, down
Do it alone, I could do it alone
Heartbreak make me a dancer, dancer
Keep my heart beating faster, faster
Love, stop bringing me down, down, down
Do it alone, I could do it alone 
I need to feel I'm getting stronger
Long as I'm moving it feels true
And with each step, I will forget
Forget all those memories of you 
Keep it coming on and on and on 
Heartbreak makes me a dancer, dancer
DJ give me the answer, answer
Love, stop getting me down, down, down
Do it alone, I could do it alone
Heartbreak make me a dancer, dancer
Keep my heart beating faster, faster
Love, stop bringing me down, down, down
Do it alone, I could do it alone 
Heartbreak... Heartbreak... 
Heartbreak... Heartbreak...  
Heartbreak makes me a dancer, dancer
DJ give me the answer, answer
Love, stop getting me down, down, down
Do it alone, I could do it alone
Heartbreak make me a dancer, dancer
Keep my heart beating faster, faster
Love, stop bringing me down, down, down
Do it alone, I could do it alone

----------


## ekaterinak

> Originally Posted by ekaterinak  ...I also like Sophie Ellis Bextor. Her songs does not very often appear on Russian radio. All of I could hear by her I like. Last her song is "Heartbreak Make Me A Dancer". It is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELr9-...eature=related.
> I did not find the native video of this song   
> I would like to have English text of it. Please      Heartbreak... Heartbreak... 
> Heartbreak... 
> Uh!, Oh!, Uh!, Oh!,... 
> ...........

 Thanks, thanks so so much   ::   ::   ::  
I will begin to translate it.

----------


## rockzmom

Hi all, I will get back to all of the postings a little later; but, for right now I am updating the MR Playlist and I just need to get the right Dr. Kucho ft. Jodie - Belmondo Rulez 2.0.   
So, CoffeeCup, please see if you can listen to these YouTube videos and let me know if one of these is the right one.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sj8YaqI_T0 Dr. Kucho - Belmondo Rulez 2.0  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cygAvSbqig Dr. Kucho "Belmondo Rulez 2.0 (Radio Edit) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U94ZrOslN0 It's All About You - Dr. Kucho! feat. Jodie

----------


## CoffeeCup

> So, CoffeeCup, please see if you can listen to these YouTube videos and let me know if one of these is the right one. 
> ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U94ZrOslN0 It's All About You - Dr. Kucho! feat. Jodie

 The last link where Jodie is singing is the most close to the track from my play list 
(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U94ZrOslN0 It's All About You - Dr. Kucho! feat. Jodie).
The DJs are so strange people; they release so many versions for the only track. Listeners always lost themselves in following the DJ's mind. 
P.S. Concerning the Ian Carey's "Get Shaky" my most lovely version is marked as "Ian Carey Vocal Mix".

----------


## rockzmom

> Thank you very much, rockzmom. 
> I also like Sophie Ellis Bextor. Her songs [s:3r2xr2ou]does[/s:3r2xr2ou] do not play very often [s:3r2xr2ou]appear[/s:3r2xr2ou] on Russian radio. [s:3r2xr2ou]All of I could[/s:3r2xr2ou] I like everything I have heard by her [s:3r2xr2ou]I like[/s:3r2xr2ou]. [s:3r2xr2ou]Last[/s:3r2xr2ou] Her latest song is "Heartbreak Make Me A Dancer". [s:3r2xr2ou]It is here[/s:3r2xr2ou] Here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELr9-...eature=related.
> I did not find the [s:3r2xr2ou]native[/s:3r2xr2ou] video of this song in Russian.    (is that what you wanted to say?)
> I would like to have the English text of it. Please.

 ekaterinak,
You are on the cutting edge! This song was just release on June 22, 2009!!! 
I see that Lampada has already posted the lyrics for me. Thanks Lampada! I have uploaded the song onto the MR Playlist and it is track #17.  Please take a listen to the version of the song I have on the Playlist let me know if this is the correct verison of the song.  
Track #	17
Song: 	Heartbreak (Make Me A Dancer)
Artist: 	Sophie Ellis-Bextor
Album: 	Shakedown 2
Composer: Sophie Ellis-Bextor, James Wiltshire, Russell Small
Year: 	2009 
BTW, this song seems to be in the same sort of eletronic DJ Remix dance theme CoffeeCup's!

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  What You Are Listening To?   To answer is not easy. Music has infiltrated our life entirely. We are listening to music while waiting for a plane in an airport, [s:jq7htmrp]making gym exercises[/s:jq7htmrp](while exercising or when exercising at the gym), relaxing on a sofa, sitting in a coffeehouse, being a passenger in a taxi [s:jq7htmrp]passenger[/s:jq7htmrp], driving a car, boring ourselves in a traffic jam. But in any of these places we are listening to different music. Curt Smith would be great in the coffeehouse but not if you are driving a car. 
> So let me go back to the question: What am I listening to? Every day when going to work in the morning and back to the home in the evening I spend for about 2 hours in my car (or even 3 if there a lot of traffic jams). My car play list is filled with dance music like:  Dr. Kucho ft. Jodie - Belmondo Rulez 2.0  She S. Sunshine ft. Mila - Bring The Beat Back  The Ian Carey Project - Get Shaky 
> But you remember the traffic jams? At a late night when the traffic lights are blinking on the cowling* surface my choice for the traffic jams is:  Morcheeba - The great London traffic warden massacre.
> P.S. I give my thumbs up for the Jason Mraz and Minimalistix.  
> I'm sorry I can't find good links for the music mentioned.

 Sorry CoffeeCup, but I am having a small problem with two things. The first is the word cowling. When I Googled it, I got the definition of:   

> Main Entry:cowl·ing 
> Pronunciation:\ˈkau̇-liŋ\ 
> Function:noun 
> Date:1917
> : a removable metal covering that houses the engine and sometimes a part of the fuselage or nacelle of an airplane ; also : a metal cover for an engine.

 I don't think that is what you meant. Can you provide me with the definition you meant or another word? 
The second problem. I am having technical difficulties uploading the song "It's All About You." I have the MP3 of it and I have it uploaded to the net, just Playlist.com is not accepting it right now and I don't know why. I just get an error message. I will try again later and see if it is happy. All of your other songs are up on the MR Playlist! 
2-3 hours in the CAR!!   ::   You poor thing!!  ::   
I told the girls that they now know where to come to for Dance Music for their Dance Class Performances in school. It is a big thing in Dance Class to have the best music and to make certain that no one else has the same music as you. The competition for the music is fierce as the Dance Performance is worth 25% of their grade. Other teams will hear your song and if they like it they will just steal it!   ::   ::  The girls want to know if the *Black Eyed Peas*, *Christina Aguilera*, or *Lady Gaga* are popular over there?  
Here are three songs (one from each of the artists).  
Please note!! *Warning!*! The lyrics *DO* contain some curse words! I usually try to find the radio version for the girls that has the curse words taken out; however, it is getting harder and harder to find those these days!!!    ::    
Track #	21
Song: 	Pump It
Artist: 	Black Eyed Peas
Album: 	Monkey Business
Composer: Allen Pineda, Nicholas Roubanis, Stacy Ferguson, Thomas Van Musser & William Adams
Year: 	2005  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDfKCzMuLMc  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxUbaRk34RE 
Lyrics:
Ha ha ha 
Pump it 
Ha ha ha
And pump it (louder) [4x] 
Turn up the radio 
Blast your stereo 
Right  
N*ggas wanna hate on us (who) 
N*ggas can be eerin' us (who) 
And I know why they hatin' on us (why) 
Cause that's so fabulous (what) 
I'ma be real on us (c'mon) 
Nobody got nuttin' on us (no) 
Girls be all on us, from London back down to the US (s, s)  
We rockin' it (contagious), monkey business (outrageous) 
Just confess, your girl admits that we the sh*t  
F-R-E-S-H (fresh) 
D-E-F, that's right we def (rock) 
We definite B-E-P, we rappin' it 
So, turn it up (turn it up) [3x]
C'mon baby, just  
Pump it (louder) [6x] 
And say, oh oh oh oh 
Say, oh oh oh oh 
Yo, yo  
Turn up the radio 
Blast your stereo 
Right now 
This joint is fizzlin'
It's sizzlin'
Right  
(Yo, check this out right here) 
Dude wanna hate on us (dude) 
Dude need'a ease on up (dude) 
Dude wanna act on up
But dude get shut like flavor shut (down) 
Chicks say, she ain't down
But chick backstage when we in town (ha)
She like man on drunk (fool)
She wanna hit n' run (errr)
Yeah, that's the speed 
That's what we do 
That's who we be 
B-L-A-C-K -E -Y-E-D-P to the E, then the A to the S 
When we play you shake your *ss 
Shake it, shake it, shake it girl 
Make sure you don't break it, girl 
Cause we gonna  
Turn it up (turn it up) [3x]
C'mon baby, just 
Pump it (louder) [6x] 
And say, oh oh oh oh 
Say, oh oh oh oh 
Yo, yo 
Turn up the radio 
Blast your stereo 
Right now 
This joint is fizzlin'
It's sizzlin' 
Right  
D*mn (d*mn) [5x] 
Wow 
Apl. de ap. from Philippines
Live and direct, rocking this scene 
Waiting on down for the B-boys
And B-girls waiting, doin' their thing 
Pump it, louder come on 
Don't stop, and keep it goin' 
Do it, lets get it on 
Move it!  
Come on, baby, do it  
La-da-di-dup-dup die dy
On the stereo
Let those speakers blow your mind 
(Blow my mind, baby) 
To let it go, let it go
Here we go
La-da-di-dup-dup die dy (c'mon, we're there)
On the radio
The system is gonna feel so fine  
Pump it (louder) [4x] 
And say, oh oh oh oh 
Say, oh oh oh oh 
Yo, yo 
Turn up the radio 
Blast your stereo 
Right now 
This joint is fizzlin' 
It's sizzlin' 
Right    *Track #	22
Song: 	Keeps Gettin' Better
Artist: 	Christina Aguilera
Album: 	Keeps Gettin' Better - Single
Composer: Christina Aguilera & Linda Perry
Year: 	2008* 
This song was playing every few minutes on the radio when we were in California in March.  It is NOW just starting to be played here in Maryland!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI9Rdn2-ETA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhpuwFA_Fv0  *Lyrics*
Step Back! 
Gonna come at you fast
I'm driving out of control and getting ready to crash
Won't stop shaking up what I can
I serve it up in a shot
So suck it down like a man 
So baby yes I know what I am
and no I don't give a d*mn
and you'll be loving it 
Some days I'm a super b*tch
Up to my old tricks
but it wont last forever
Next day I'm your super girl
Out to save the world
and it keeps getting better 
Kiss kiss
Gonna tell you right now
I make it sweet on the lips
I'll simply knock you out
Shut up!
I don't care what you say
Cause when were both in the wind
you gonna like it my way
Yeah baby theres a feeling in me
So sexy sour and sweet
and you'll be loving it 
Some days I'm a super b*tch (super b*tch)
Up to my old tricks 
but it wont last forever (no)
Next day I'm your super girl (your super girl)
Out to save the world 
and it keeps getting better 
Hold on
Keeps getting better
Hold on
Keeps getting better 
In the break of the night
In the speed of the light
I hold the universe up
I'll make your planets collide
When I strap on my boots
and I slip on my suit
You see the vixen in me
Becomes an angel for you 
Some days I'm a super b*tch (a super b*tch)
Up to my old tricks
but it wont last forever (won't last forever no)
Next day I'm your super girl (super girl)
Out to save the world 
and it keeps getting better 
Some days I'm a super b*tch (a super b*tch)
Up to my old tricks
but it wont last forever (forever no)
Next day I'm your super girl
Out to save the world 
and it keeps getting better 
Hold on
Keeps getting better
Hold on
Keeps getting better   *Track #	23
Song: 	Just Dance
Artist: 	Lady Gaga
Album: 	Just Dance
Composer: Lady Gaga, RedOne, Thiam
Year: 	2008* 
I REALLY don't like this video; however, the song for dancing is a winner. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M65zI9LH-as http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftNPQqzQ9u0  *Lyrics*
(feat. Colby O'Donis) 
A red one
Convict
Gaga 
I’ve had a little bit too much
All of the people start to rush.
Start to rush babe.
How does he twist the dance?
Can’t find my drink or man.
Where are my keys, I lost my phone.
What’s go-ing out on the floor?
I love this record baby, but I can’t see straight anymore.
Keep it cool what’s the name of this club?
I can’t remember but it’s alright, alright. 
Just dance. Gunna be okay.
Da-doo-doo-doo
Just dance. Spin that record babe.
Da-doo-doo-doo
Just dance. Gunna be okay.
Duh-duh-duh-duh
Dance. Dance. Dance. Ju-just dance. 
Wish I could shut my playboy mouth.
How’d I turn my shirt inside out? Inside out babe.
Control your poison babe
Roses with thorns they say.
And we’re all gettin’ hosed tonight.
What’s go-ing out on the floor?
I love this record baby, but I can’t see straight anymore.
Keep it cool what’s the name of this club?
I can’t remember but it’s alright, alright. 
Just dance. Gunna be okay.
Da-doo-doo-doo
Just dance. Spin that record babe.
Da-doo-doo-doo
Just dance. Gunna be okay.
Duh-duh-duh-duh
Dance. Dance. Dance. Ju-just dance. 
[Colby O'Donis]
When I come through on the dance floor checkin out that catalogue.
Can’t believe my eyes so many women without a flaw. 
And I ain’t gonn’ give it up, steady tryna pick it up like the car
I’ma hit it, I’ma hit it and flex until the til done until tomorr’ yeah.
Show me I can see that you got so much in the jean
The way you twirling up them hips round and round
There’s no reason, I know why you can’t leave here with me
In the meantime stand, let me watch you break it down. 
Just dance. Gunna be okay.
Da-doo-doo-doo
Just dance. Spin that record babe.
Da-doo-doo-doo
Just dance. Gunna be okay.
Duh-duh-duh-duh
Dance. Dance. Dance. Ju-just dance.. 
I’m psychotic synchypnotic
I got my blue burners and phonic
I’m psychotic synchypnotic
I got my brand electronic
I’m psychotic synchypnotic
I got my blue burners and phonic
I’m psychotic synchypnotic
I got my brand electronic 
Go. Use your muscle comin out work and hustle
I got it, just stay close enough to get it
Go slow. Drive it, clean it like so clean it’s been molesto, I got it, and your
popped coll’ 
Just dance. Gunna be okay.
Da-doo-doo-doo
Just dance. Spin that record babe.
Da-doo-doo-doo
Just dance. Gunna be okay.
Duh-duh-duh-duh
Dance. Dance. Dance. Ju-just dance..

----------


## rockzmom

I got the last song to finally post and here is a recap of all of the songs currently on the *MR Playlist!* 
Track #	1
Song: 	Shout
Artist: 	Tears for Fears
Album: 	Songs from the Big Chair
Composer: Ian Stanley/Roland Orzabal
Year: 	1984 
Track #	2
Song: 	Everybody Wants to Rule the World
Artist: 	Tears for Fears
Album: 	Songs from the Big Chair
Composer: Chris Hughes/Ian Stanley/Roland Orzabal
Year: 	1984 
Track #	3
Song: 	Seven Days of Sunday (Duet in English and French)
Artist: 	Curt Smith
Album: 	Halfway Pleased
Composer: Charlton Pettus, Chesney Hawkes, Curt Smith and Sophie Saillet
Year: 	2008 
Track #	4
Song: 	aeroplane
Artist: 	Curt Smith
Album: 	Halfway Pleased
Composer: Curt Smith and Charlton Pettus
Year: 	2008 
Track #	5
Song: 	Si Tú No Estás (in Spanish)
Artist: 	Rosana
Album: 	Lunas Rotas: De casa a las ventas
Composer: 	
Year: 	1996 
Track #	6
Song: 	Perdido en Ti (in Spanish)
Artist: 	Diego
Album: 	Indigo
Composer: 
Year: 	2008 
Track #	7
Song: 	Losing Me (in English same song as #6)
Artist: 	Diego
Album: 	Indigo
Composer: 	
Year: 	2008 
Track #	8
Song: 	Stadt (City)  in German
Artist: 	Cassandra Steen
Album: 	Darum Leben Wir
Composer: 	
Year: 	2009 
Track #	9
Song: 	If It Kills Me
Artist: 	I'm Yours
Album: 	Jason Mraz
Composer: We Sing. We Dance. We Steal Things.
Year: 	Jason Mraz 
Track #	10
Song: 	I'm Yours
Artist: 	Jason Mraz
Album: 	We Sing. We Dance. We Steal Things.
Composer: Jason Mraz
Year: 	2008 
Track #	11
Song: 	Use Somebody
Artist: 	Kings of Leon
Album: 	Only by the Night
Composer: Caleb Followill/Jared Followill/Matthew Followill/Nathan Followill
Year: 	2008 
Track #	12
Song: 	Requim (instrumental)
Artist: 	Altan Urag
Album: 	Made in Altan Urag
Composer: Altan Urag
Year: 	2006 
Track #	13
Song: 	Я - это Ты. (You are me) in Russian
Artist: 	Murat Nasyrov
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	 
Track #	14
Song: 	Подари мне зимний вечер (Grant me a winter evening) in Russian
Artist: 	Vladimir Asimov
Album: 	
Composer: Matvienko I., Shaganov A.
Year: 	 
Track #	15
Song: 	Cover Close (instrumental)
Artist: 	Minimalistix
Album: 	Close Cover
Composer: 	
Year: 	2002 
Track #	16 
Song: 	Classical Gas (instrumental)
Artist: 	Mason Williams
Album: 	The Mason Williams Phonograph Record
Composer: Mason Williams
Year: 	1968 
Track #	17
Song: 	Heartbreak (Make Me A Dancer)
Artist: 	Sophie Ellis-Bextor
Album: 	Shakedown 2
Composer: Sophie Ellis-Bextor, James Wiltshire, Russell Small
Year: 	2009 
Track #	18
Song: 	Bring The Beat Back
Artist: 	She S. Sunshine ft. Mila
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	2005 
Track #	19
Song: 	Get Shaky (Ian Carey Vocal Mix)
Artist: 	The Ian Carey Project
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	2008 
Track #	20
Song: 	The Great London Traffic Warden Massacre
Artist: 	Morcheeba
Album: 	Charango
Composer: 	
Year: 	2002 
Track #	21
Song: 	Pump It
Artist: 	Black Eyed Peas
Album: 	Monkey Business
Composer: Allen Pineda, Nicholas Roubanis, Stacy Ferguson, Thomas Van Musser & William Adams
Year: 	2005 
Track #	22
Song: 	Keeps Gettin' Better
Artist: 	Christina Aguilera
Album: 	Keeps Gettin' Better - Single
Composer: Christina Aguilera & Linda Perry
Year: 	2008 
Track #	23
Song: 	Just Dance
Artist: 	Lady Gaga
Album: 	Just Dance
Composer: Lady Gaga, RedOne, Thiam
Year: 	2008 
Track #	24
Song: 	Belmondo Rulez 2.0 (It’s All About You)
Artist: 	Dr. Kucho ft. Jodie
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	2003

----------


## CoffeeCup

> cowling

 The thing I referred to is a car body part which covers the engine compartment. One opens it when he needs to check engine oil level or add some windshield water fluid. My dictionary gives me tree possibilities: cowling; hood; bonnet. Maybe "hood" is correct?   

> The girls want to know if the Black Eyed Peas, Christina Aguilera, or Lady Gaga are popular over there?

 Black Eyed Peas and Lady Gaga are permanently occupying the top lines of all the Russian charts. Christina Aguilera is also very popular.   

> Song: Heartbreak (Make Me A Dancer)
> Artist: Sophie Ellis-Bextor
> ...
> BTW, this song seems to be in the same sort of eletronic DJ Remix dance theme CoffeeCup's!

 That's the great stuff   ::  . 
P.S. Concerning two Russian songs in the Master Russian play list: the titles are mixed. The 13's song actually is "Подари мне зимний вечер" (Grant me a winter evening) by Vladimir Asimov while 14's is "Я - это Ты" (You are me) by Murat Nasyrov.

----------


## ekaterinak

> Originally Posted by ekaterinak  ...
> I did not find the [s:3fru7aqq]native[/s:3fru7aqq] video of this song in Russian.    (is that what you wanted to say?)

 I mean there is a set of frames from other Sophie Ellis-Bextor's music video there. Probably the music video for "Heartbreak" has not created yet.  ::  
(Я хотела сказать, что музыка не соответствует видео ряду. Видимо клип взят от другой песни Софи) 
The #13 and #14 are entangled. Now #13 is "Подари мне зимний вечер"   
Let me introduce another pair of my favorite songs.
One is a song "Ближе" by BiS  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWOLD...eature=related  *Ближе (Closer)* 
На изнанку душа,
Тише, тише.
Я рисую любовь, 
С этой крыши.
Сходит с рельсов земля 
Слышишь?! Слышишь?!
Я предчувствую боль,
Ближе, ближе! 
В океане огня, 
Страстью дышим
Этот мир без тебя, 
Станет лишним
Зной бессонных ночей, 
Послан свыше
Успокой и согрей, 
Ближе, ближе!   _Припев (2 раза):_
Ближе к небу, ближе к дождю.
Ближе к звездам, 
Я долечу.
Ближе к солнцу, ближе еще
Мне не жарко, 
Мне горячо!  
Я спою только то, 
Что ты слышишь.
Аромат твоих губ, 
Небом дышит.
Оборвать провода, 
Чтобы выше
И вдвоем в никуда, 
Ближе, ближе!!!  
and
a song "Мистер Dj" by BiS too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTKaeSET3bU   *Мистер DJ (Mister DJ)* 
Это лето пролетело. 
В сотнях километрах
Я искал напрасно,
Помоги мне обрести надежду мистер DJ. 
Серый город утопает,
В ритме переходов
Не найти её мне, 
Но в субботу в клубе попытаюсь,
Мистер DJ.   _Припев:_
В окружении миллиона взглядов
Её да и большего не надо.
Помоги мне подойти к ней ближе
Мистер DJ.
Пусть наш танец
Будет самым моднымю
Я танцую с ней совсем свободно.
Помоги мне подойти к ней ближе
Мистер DJ.  
Шорох листьев -
Я один с ней рядом
Улетаем под любви заряды,
Нас сближает звук твоих пластинок 
And further to my post look this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4Y87uOnDCA
"Colors" by Morandi.
Morandi is greatest!!!  ::     
Thank rockzmom for your correction of my English

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  cowling   The thing I referred to is a car body part which covers the engine compartment. One opens it when he needs to check engine oil level or add some windshield water fluid. My dictionary gives me tree possibilities: cowling; hood; bonnet. Maybe "hood" is correct?

 Yes, for American English, "hood" would be correct. I believe in the UK they use bonnet; however, that might be an old fashion term. We need someone from over there to pipe in and let us know. And  BTW, while we are on the topic..."trunk" or "hatchback" is the American term for the rear of the car. The hatchback is one that is made of glass and the truck is not. 
As for your sentence it should be something like...And late night when the traffic lights (or tail lights from other cars) are blinking and reflecting off the hood of my car, my choice for these traffic jams is:  (traffic lights to me, means the stop/go lights at intersections, while tail lights are the rear lights on a car.)   

> P.S. Concerning two Russian songs in the Master Russian play list: the titles are mixed. The 13's song actually is "Подари мне зимний вечер" (Grant me a winter evening) by Vladimir Asimov while 14's is "Я - это Ты" (You are me) by Murat Nasyrov.

 I think I finally have those two fixed now. And, while figuring out how to fix those two, I was able to learn how to fix the artist name for Requim. Thanks!

----------


## rockzmom

> The #13 and #14 are entangled. Now #13 is "Подари мне зимний вечер"

 Done and dusted.   

> Let me introduce another pair of my favorite songs.
> One is a song "Ближе" by BiS  *Ближе (Closer)*
> and
> a song "Мистер Dj" by BiS too *Мистер DJ (Mister DJ)*
> And further to my post look this
> "Colors" by Morandi.
> Morandi is greatest!!!  
> Thanks rockzmom for your corrections of my English

 So ekaterinak, you have  "boy bands" in Russia!  ::  daughter thinks the one with the longer, not so bleached out hair in the Mister DJ video is sort of cute. Which one is he? 
Also, I think I found the correct lyrics for "Colors" and they are posted below.  From my searches on the Web, it looks as though you are once again on the cutting edge. This song appears to be very new and the album "Zebra" where this song is from is not even out yet. Am I correct? 
All three are now on the MR Playlist! 
Track #	25
Song: 	Ближе (Closer)
Artist: 	БИС (BiS)
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	 
Track #	26
Song: 	Мистер DJ (Mister DJ)
Artist: 	БИС (BiS)
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	 
Track #	27
Song: 	Colors
Artist: 	Morandi
Album: 	Zebra
Composer: 	
Year: 	2009 
Lyrics:
Beautiful sunrise in your eyes 
Burning like a flame 
Beautiful colors inside me 
Calling out your name 
You came down on me like summer rain 
Wearing nothing but you love 
I can't explain the shivers I get when you call my name 
Painting rainbows on my soul 
Beautiful sunrise in your eyes 
Burning like a flame 
Beautiful colors inside me 
Calling out your name 
Beautiful sunrise in your eyes 
Burning like a flame 
Beautiful colors inside me 
Calling out your name 
Beautiful colors in your…
She’s blown me away like an ocean storm 
And she moved her lips to say: "Don't be afraid" 
Here I am lost in your eyes to be found again 
Cause you've changed my life today 
Beautiful sunrise in your eyes 
Burning like a flame 
Beautiful colors inside me 
Calling out your name
Beautiful sunrise in your eyes 
Burning like a flame 
Beautiful colors inside me 
Calling out your name

----------


## rockzmom

*Two bands to watch!* 
Both of these bands are prime and on the edge with new albums soon to be released. The question is, will their new albums make or break them?   *Flyleaf*, an alternative metal band that is trying to seperate themselves from a "Christian Band" and a "band made up of Christians." They are scheduled to release their sophomore album, "Memento Mori" (Latin for "Be mindful of death") in August. Their 1st album, released in 2005, went platinum (sold over 1,000,000 copies in the U.S.).  *Paramore*, a more punkish band but also with religious roots, became known to the U.S. primarily because of the Twilight books and movie. Author, Stephenie Meyer, had the band's music on her Web site and pushed to have their music in the movie. Two of their songs did make the movie.  One of the songs, Decode, became very well known and the video for it was intercut with scenes from the movie. Paramore's 2nd album went platinum and they were nominated for "Best New Artist" at the 50th Annual Grammy Awards; but, lost to Amy Winehouse. Their 3rd album, Brand New Eyes, is set to be released on September 29, 2009. 
Here for you is one song by each group:  *Track #	28
Song: 	All Around Me
Artist: 	Flyleaf
Album: 	Flyleaf
Composer: Bhattacharya, Culpepper ...
Year: 	2005*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqhFdHsi6M http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-sNIWi2fLs 
Lyrics:
My hands are searching for you
My arms are outstretched towards you
I feel you on my fingertips
My tongue dances behind my lips for you 
This fire rising through my being
Burning I'm not used to seeing you 
I'm alive, I'm alive 
I can feel you all around me
Thickening the air I'm breathing
Holding on to what I'm feeling
Savoring this heart that's healing 
My hands float up above me
And you whisper you love me
And I begin to fade
Into our secret place 
The music makes me sway
The angels singing say we are alone with you
I am alone and they are too with you 
I'm alive, I'm alive 
I can feel you all around me
Thickening the air I'm breathing
Holding on to what I'm feeling
Savoring this heart that's healing 
And so I cry
The light is white
And I see you 
I'm alive, I'm alive, I'm alive 
I can feel you all around me
Thickening the air I'm breathing
Holding on to what I'm feeling
Savoring this heart that's healing 
Take my hand
I give it to you
Now you owe me
All I am
You said you would never leave me
I believe you
I believe 
I can feel you all around me
Thickening the air I'm breathing
Holding on to what I'm feeling
Savoring this heart that's healed   *Track #	29
Song: 	Decode
Artist: 	Paramore
Album: 	Twilight Soundtrack
Composer: Hayley Williams/Josh Farro/Taylor York
Year: 	2008* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcVEGRad9UM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-X_KGzxpwM 
Lyrics:
How can I decide what's right? 
When you're clouding up my mind 
I can't win your losing fight all the time 
No care to ever own what's mine 
When you're always taking sides 
But you wont take away my pride 
No not this time 
Not this time  
How did we get here? 
Well I use to know you so well 
How did we get here? 
Well, I think I know  
The truth is hiding in your eyes 
And its hanging on your tongue 
Just boiling in my blood, 
But you think that I can't see 
What kind of man that you are 
If you're a man at all 
Well, I will figure this one out 
On my own ("I'm screaming I love you so")
On my own (My thoughts you can't decode) 
How did we get here? 
Well I use to know you so well, yeah.
How did we get here? 
Well, I think I know  
Do you see what we've done? 
We've gone and made such fools of ourselves 
Do you see what we've done? 
We've gone and made such fools of ourselves  
Yeah
How did we get here? 
Well I use to know you so well, yeah yeah.
How did we get here? 
Well, I use to know you so well  
I think I know 
I think I know 
There is something I see in you 
It might kill me I want it to be true

----------


## ekaterinak

> So ekaterinak, you have  "boy bands" in Russia!  Rockzana thinks the one with the longer, not so bleached out hair in the Mister DJ video is sort of cute. Which one is he?

 He appears in second frame  of this video. His name is Dmitriy Bikbaev. He is 20 years old. He was born in Ussuriysk (Уссурийск). When he had been 14 years old  He went to Moscow. He was a winner of some Russian music competitions. Now he is a part of BIS and an actor of one of Russian theatre.  
The second boy (so bleached out hair in the Mister DJ video  :: ) is Vladislav Sokolovskiy. He was born in 1991. He is an exellent dancer and he can drummed. His father was a leader of "X-Mission" (ИКС-Миссия) band, mother - an artist of circus. 
Vladislav and Dmitriy met one another in "Фабрика звезд" ("Star factory") ( it is TV-project like music competition) in 2007. They had not get the first place of this "Star factory", but they produced a new boy's band, BIS. BiS is an abbreviation including the first characters of boy's surnames (*Б*икбаев *и* *С*околовский (BiS)). They have a very talented production director. Their production director is Konstantin Meladze. He write texts and music. Also he is a production director of other two Russian music artists. First is his own brother, Valeriy Meladze.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILdnwmaR_H8 *("Красиво" ("Beautifully"))*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wenMjlDElos (it is his first song which was known.  *"Не тревожь мне душу, скрипка" ("Violin, please, don't disturb my soul"*))  
Second is a gerl band "VIAGRA". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtXNmA8rU24 *("Поцелуи" ("The kisses"))* 
 Both of them are very popular in Russia.  
The *Decode* is very good  ::   ::   *Lyrics*    *"Красиво" ("Beautifully")*  by V.Meladze 
Первый день весны
На краешке Земли
Нечаянно мы встретились с тобой
Падал белый снег
И розы не цвели
Но к нам пришла весенняя любовь
Она была отчаянно красива 
Первый день зимы
На краешке Земли
Нечаянно расстались мы с тобой
Падал первый снег
И розы отцвели
От нас ушла весенняя любовь
Но ты была была отчаянно красива 
Красиво
Ты вошла в мою грешную жизнь
Красиво
Ты ушла из нее
Но, играя, разбила мне душу
А ведь это совсем не игрушка
Это сердце мое 
Красиво
Ты вошла в мою грешную жизнь
Красиво
Ты ушла из нее
Но, играя, разбила мне душу
А ведь это совсем не игрушка
Это сердце мое 
Кончилась любовь
Когда пришла зима
Не долог был сезонный наш роман
Но было все отчаянно красиво 
Красиво
Ты вошла в мою грешную жизнь
Красиво
Ты ушла из нее
Но, играя, разбила мне душу
А ведь это совсем не игрушка
Это сердце мое 
Красиво
Ты вошла в мою грешную жизнь
Красиво
Ты ушла из нее
Но, играя, разбила мне душу
А ведь это совсем не игрушка
Это сердце мое 
О-о-о-о это сердце мое
О-о-о-о это сердце мое   *"Не тревожь мне душу, скрипка" ("Violin, please, don't disturb my soul")* by V.Meladze 
Не тревожь мне душу, скрипка
Я слезы не удержу
Не томи меня своей печалью
Грусть-тоску мою с тобою
Ни за что не разделю
Всю ее себе оставлю
Юных лет хмельная дева
Помахала мне вослед
От меня к другому улетая
Годы пронеслись так скоро
Оглянуться не успел
Осень за окном седая 
Выйду, дому поклонюсь
Молча богу помолюсь
И пойду искать края
Где живет любовь моя
Где живет любовь моя 
В чистом небе белый лебедь
Надо мной крылом взмахнул
В голубой дали, как дым, растаял
Горы разведу руками
Трижды землю обойду
Где найду её – не знаю 
Выйду, дому поклонюсь
Молча богу помолюсь
И пойду искать края
Где живёт любовь моя
Где живёт любовь моя    *"Поцелуи" ("The kisses")*
by VIA GRA 
Как ты вычислил мои слабости, распознал мои сигналы S.o.s.? 
Я не вынесла этой сладости, То, что было между нами - это месть. 
И прятаться больше не в чем, держи меня крепче!  
Уходи теперь не в окно, а в дверь, притворившийся котенком дикий зверь. 
Это я смогла, это я была. Ты глазам своим не веришь - и не верь. 
Теперь это все не важно, мне больше не страшно!  
Направляй меня своею рукой, 
Заслони собою от полнолуния. 
Я готова быть ведомой тобой 
Чем выше любовь, тем ниже поцелуи.  
Направляй меня своею рукой, 
Заслони собою от полнолуния. 
Я готова быть ведомой тобой 
Чем выше любовь, тем ниже поцелуи.  
Зря ты вычислил мои слабости, распознал мои сигналы S.o.s. 
Крылья выросли - так давай, лети! Я все помню: это было и это есть. 
И прятаться больше не в чем, держи меня крепче!  
Направляй меня своею рукой, 
Заслони собою от полнолуния. 
Я готова быть ведомой тобой 
Чем выше любовь, тем ниже поцелуи.  
Теперь уже все не важно, мне больше не страшно!  
Направляй меня своею рукой, 
Заслони собою от полнолуния. 
Я готова быть ведомой тобой 
Чем выше любовь, тем ниже поцелуи.

----------


## ekaterinak

I made artistic interpretation of Heartbreak makes me a dancer.   ::    *А вместе с ним – я!* 
Остаться с тобою хотела,
Быть вместе хотела всегда.
Признаюсь, не удержала,
Тебя удержать не смогла. 
Безвольно объята слезами,
Печалью страданий полна,
«С Тобою не быть мне отныне,» - 
Промолвила тихо душа. 
Но музыка кинула ноту,
И стала светлеть пелена… 
Прошу! 
       Не покинь меня снова,
Звучи!
       Не смолкай никогда!
Разбитое сердце – 
       Живое,
              Танцует,
                      А вместе с ним – я! 
Dj, раствори меня в ритме!
Любовь, вдохнови меня жить!
Одна – это значит – свободна…
Свободна 
       Мечту 
           Пригласить. 
Мне нужно стать сильной
И чувствую –
       Я, - на верном пути!
Отныне, 
       Каждый мой шаг,
           Помогает
             Приблизиться к новой Любви. 
Dj, раствори меня в ритме!
Любовь, вдохнови меня жить!
Одна – это значит – свободна…
Свободна 
       Мечту 
           Пригласить. 
Прошу! 
       Не покинь меня снова,
Звучи!
       Не смолкай никогда!
Разбитое сердце – 
       Живое,
              Танцует,
                      А вместе с ним – я! 
28-29.07.2009
by Ekaterina K.

----------


## studyr

> George, Are these the correct lyrics for Музыка нас связала? I found them under #26 on the link you had for the band. Also, what would be the correct English translation for the name of the song? Is it "Music Connects Us?"

 Jazz, you're right. But it is past tense "Music Connected Us".
I've got a chief at my work. Her name is Alla Vasil'evna. When I sing:"Ay, ay, ay, ay
Ay, ay, mi amor Alla Vasil'evna De mi corazon " she knows I'm drunk.
[video:1yakbae0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhKJ9ig7I1c[/video:1yakbae0]
I hope you will like Sofia Rotaru too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e2YvwB2k5Y

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  George, Are these the correct lyrics for Музыка нас связала? I found them under #26 on the link you had for the band. Also, what would be the correct English translation for the name of the song? Is it "Music Connects Us?"   Jazz, you're right. But it is past tense "Music Connected Us".

 Maybe it would be more close to the meaning in perfect form "Music have connected us" (Music made us to be connected)?

----------


## ekaterinak

Lady Gagais is very known in Russia now. Her songs are bored me for latest time. But This one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY4jv3W3HKE (Paparazzi) is returned me into her fan club  ::

----------


## rockzmom

> He appears in second frame of this video. His name is Dmitriy Bikbaev  and [s:1f3g2s14]. H[/s:1f3g2s14]he is 20 years old. He was born in Ussuriysk (Уссурийск). When he [s:1f3g2s14]had been[/s:1f3g2s14] was 14 years old [s:1f3g2s14]H[/s:1f3g2s14]he went to Moscow and[s:1f3g2s14]. He[/s:1f3g2s14] was [s:1f3g2s14]a[/s:1f3g2s14]the winner of some Russian music competitions. Now he is a part of BIS and an actor [s:1f3g2s14]of one of[/s:1f3g2s14] at a Russian theatre.  
> The second boy (the one with the so bleached out hair in the Mister DJ video ) is Vladislav Sokolovskiy. He was born in 1991 and [s:1f3g2s14]. He[/s:1f3g2s14] is an [s:1f3g2s14]exellent[/s:1f3g2s14] excellent dancer and [s:1f3g2s14]he can[/s:1f3g2s14] drummer[s:1f3g2s14]d[/s:1f3g2s14]. His father was [s:1f3g2s14]a[/s:1f3g2s14] the leader of the band "X-Mission" (ИКС-Миссия) [s:1f3g2s14]a band,[/s:1f3g2s14] and his mother - [s:1f3g2s14]an artist[/s:1f3g2s14] a member of a circus troupe. 
> Vladislav and Dmitriy met one another in "Фабрика звезд" ("Star Factory") ( it is a TV-[s:1f3g2s14]project[/s:1f3g2s14] show sort of  like a music competition) in 2007. They [s:1f3g2s14]had[/s:1f3g2s14] did not get the first place [s:1f3g2s14]of this[/s:1f3g2s14] in "Star Factory;" but, they [s:1f3g2s14]produced[/s:1f3g2s14] created a new boy[s:1f3g2s14]&#39;s[/s:1f3g2s14] band, BIS. BiS is an abbreviation (is this pronounced Bis so that it is actually an acronym?)  including the first characters of the boy's surnames (Бикбаев и Соколовский (BiS)). They have a very talented production director, [s:1f3g2s14]. Their production director is[/s:1f3g2s14] Konstantin Meladze. He writes the [s:1f3g2s14]texts[/s:1f3g2s14] lyrics and music for them. [s:1f3g2s14]Also h[/s:1f3g2s14]He is also the production director of two other [s:1f3g2s14]two[/s:1f3g2s14] popular Russian musical artists. First is his own brother, Valeriy Meladze.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILdnwmaR_H8 ("Красиво" ("Beautifully"))  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wenMjlDElos (it is his first song which was [s:1f3g2s14]known[/s:1f3g2s14] a big hit. "Не тревожь мне душу, скрипка" ("Violin, please, don't disturb my soul"))  
> Second is a girl band "VIAGRA". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtXNmA8rU24 ("Поцелуи" ("The kisses"))  [s:1f3g2s14]Both of them are very popular in Russia.[/s:1f3g2s14]

 ekaterinak,
The video for "The Kisses," is ummm... rather interesting.  ::  Are all of their videos like that? 
As for BIS, so if I understand you correctly, they do not write their own songs? They just sing, dance and sort of play instruments (and of course look cute while doing so!)? Typical boy band material. They need to learn how to write their own stuff if they are going to last in the industry. Unless of course, they are going to cross over into acting.

----------


## rockzmom

This one is just for fun and I hope the link works for everyone. As it is only a minute and 49 seconds long, make certain you watch it ALL the way as the part at about the 1 minute mark is really spectacular... 
(this is a link to a longer 6 minute version http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05ip-N0H1Ig) 
[video:2mtsczgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN-hso_voeI[/video:2mtsczgw]

----------


## ekaterinak

> is this pronounced Bis so that it is actually an acronym?

 It is the acronym. Also this word you can hear after a performance of very good artists. This word (Бис) is a expression of delight and means "Please, repeat your performance again"    

> The video for "The Kisses," is ummm... rather interesting.  Are all of their videos like that?

 Yes, they are   ::   ::   Their songs are melodious and the lyrics have a lot of implications, metaphors.
You can see their video here http://www.via-gra.ru/section/4
Sometimes their lyrics are ambiguous. For example  
Чем выше любовь, тем ниже поцелуи (from "Kisses" song)
The love is higher the kisses are lower. 
It may be an expression about love to God
or about love between a man and a women too.         

> As for BIS, so if I understand you correctly, they do not write their own songs? They just sing, dance and sort of play instruments (and of course look cute while doing so!)? Typical boy band material. They need to learn how to write their own stuff if they are going to last in the industry. Unless of course, they are going to cross over into acting.

 They don't write own songs. But Dmitriy Bikbaev write the plays (for the theatre). I hope he will be able to write own song soon.  ::

----------


## ekaterinak

> [video:1zx9t3gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN-hso_voeI[/video:1zx9t3gg]

 WOW!!!!!!  ::

----------


## sperk

> This one is just for fun and I hope the link works for everyone. As it is only a minute and 49 seconds long, make certain you watch it ALL the way as the part at about the 1 minute mark is really spectacular...

 that was neat, can't imagine how you came across that...

----------


## rockzmom

> The DJs are so strange people; they release so many versions for the only track. Listeners always [s:15q7ha3e]lost[/s:15q7ha3e] lose themselves in following the DJ's mind.

 It is not just the DJs that do the different versions. You have artists like "Timbaland" and Remix specialist "The Thin White Duke" (Stuart Price) and the original artist (Coldplay for example) themselves working on or encouraging others to do remixes. These days, when a song is NOT remixed it is as if the song is not any good or not worthy of a remix! 
So, Coldplay is my example here... Coldplay actually played The Thin White Duke's remix version of  *"Viva La Vida"* at their concerts prior to the concert starting and then gave the song away for free off their Website! That was how I found out about it. Now, normally I am not into remixed versions; yet, even though the intro is a little long, I do like this version.  I have added it to the MR Playlist and it is song #33 and the lyrics are below.  
Then, Coldplay's "Viva la Vida" album and Jay Z's "The Grey Album" were mashed up and the result was "Viva la Hova" which is heavy on the rap side (and I do mean straight up black rap, not crossover rap/pop or rap/rock/alternative) and the mash up got rave reviews not only from the industry but from the artists as well.  
That project all started because of this video: 
[video:15q7ha3e]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OsV3Ep3dUA[/video:15q7ha3e] 
2nd link in case the above one does not work for you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OsV3Ep3dUA&fmt=18  *ekaterinak*, The Thin White Duke/Stuart Price also did a remix of Lady GaGa's  - Paparazzi  http://www.zshare.net/audio/608722703b1a270d/ Let me know if you want me to add a specific version of Paparazzi to the MR Playlist or not. 
Also, here are the Lyrics:  *Paparazzi* 
LYRICS:
We are the crowd
We're c-coming out
Got my flash on it's true
Need that picture of you 
It's so magical
We'd be so fantastico 
Leather and jeans 
Garage glamorous
Not sure what it means
But this photo of us 
It don't have a price
Ready for those flashing lights
'Cause you know that baby I 
I'm your biggest fan 
I'll follow you until you love me 
Papa-paparazzi
Baby there's no other superstar 
You know that I'll be your
Papa-paparazzi 
Promise I'll be kind
But I won't stop until that boy is mine
Baby you'll be famous 
Chase you down until you love me 
Papa-paparazzi 
I'll be your girl 
Backstage at your show
Velvet ropes and guitars
Yeah cause you'll know 
I'm staring between the sets
Eyeliner and cigarettes 
Shadow is burnt
Yellow dance and return
My lashes are dry
Purple teardrops I cry 
It don't have a price
Loving you is cherry pie
'Cause you know that baby I 
I'm your biggest fan 
I'll follow you until you love me 
Papa-paparazzi
Baby there's no other superstar 
You know that I'll be your
Papa-paparazzi 
Promise I'll be kind
But I won't stop until that boy is mine
Baby you'll be famous 
Chase you down until you love me 
Papa-paparazzi 
Real good
(We dance in the studio)
Snap, snap
(To that sh*t on the radio) 
Don't stop boy, let it rewind
We'll blast it but we'll still have fun 
I'm your biggest fan 
I'll follow you until you love me 
Papa-paparazzi
Baby there's no other superstar 
You know that I'll be your
Papa-paparazzi 
Promise I'll be kind
But I won't stop until that boy is mine
Baby you'll be famous 
Chase you down until you love me 
Papa-paparazzi   
Track #	33
Song: 	*Viva La Vida (Thin White Duke Remix)*
Artist: 	Coldplay
Album: 	Viva La Vida
Composers: Guy Berryman, Jon Buckland, Will Champion, Chris Martin
Year: 	2008 
Lyrics:
I used to rule the world
Seas would rise when I gave the word
Now in the morning I sleep alone
Sweep the streets I used to own 
I used to roll the dice
Feel the fear in my enemy's eyes
Listened as the crowd would sing
Now the old king is dead long live the king
One minute I held the key
Next the walls were closed on me
And I discovered that my castles stand
Upon pillars of salt and pillars of sand 
I hear Jerusalem bells a-ringing
Roman cavalry choirs are singing
Be my mirror, my sword and shield
Missionaries in a foreign field
For some reason I can't explain
Once you'd gone there was never
Never an honest word
And that was when I ruled the world 
It was a wicked and wild wind
Blew down the doors to let me in
Shattered windows and the sound of drums
People couldn't believe what I'd become
Revolutionaries wait
For my head on a silver plate
Just a puppet on a lonely string
Oh who would ever want to be king? 
I hear Jerusalem bells a-ringing
Roman cavalry choirs are singing
Be my mirror, my sword and shield
My missionaries in a foreign field
For some reason I can't explain
I know Saint Peter won't call my name
Never an honest word
But that was when I ruled the world 
Hear Jerusalem bells a-ringing
Roman cavalry choirs are singing
Be my mirror, my sword and shield
My missionaries in a foreign field
For some reason I can't explain
I know Saint Peter won't call my name
Never an honest word
But that was when I ruled the world

----------


## rockzmom

> [s:lxj1gzmq]I&#39;ve got a chief at my work. Her name is Alla Vasil&#39;evna.[/s:lxj1gzmq] There is a chief at work by the name of Alla Vasil'evna and [s:lxj1gzmq]W[/s:lxj1gzmq]when I sing:"Ay, ay, ay, ay Ay, ay, mi amor Alla Vasil'evna De mi corazon " she knows I'm drunk. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhKJ9ig7I1cI 
> hope you will like Sofia Rotaru too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e2YvwB2k5Y

 George, I found the lyrics to Cancion Del Mariachi (Morena De Mi Corazon) and while searching for them I remembered a great song by "Los Lonely Boys" called "My Way." It is in English and is as they call a "Texican Rock n' Roll" song. I have two versions for everyone to take a listen to on YouTube. I put the album version on the MR Playlist.   "Album Version" (more rockish) "Live Acoustic Version" (from VH1) 
Here are the newest songs and lyrics added to MR Playlist:  *Track #	34
Song: 	Музыка нас связала (Music Connected Us) in Russian
Artist: 	Мираж
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	1980s* 
Lyrics:
Позабудь об этом дне
Спор не нужен никому
Не читай нотаций мне
Мама, это ни к чему 
Снова к друзьям я своим убегаю
Что меня тянет сюда я не знаю
Без музыки мне оставаться надолго нельзя 
Музыка нас связала
Тайною нашей стала
Всем уговорам твержу я в ответ
Нас не разлучат, нет 
Музыка нас связала
Тайною нашей стала
Всем уговорам твержу я в ответ
Нас не разлучат, нет 
Я забыла все, чему
Нас учили столько лет
Неужели я сама
Не найду на все ответ 
Снова к друзьям я своим убегаю
Что меня тянет сюда я не знаю
Без музыки мне оставаться надолго нельзя 
Музыка нас связала
Тайною нашей стала
Всем уговорам твержу я в ответ
Нас не разлучат, нет 
Музыка нас связала
Тайною нашей стала
Всем уговорам твержу я в ответ
Нас не разлучат, нет   *Track #	35
Song: 	Cancion Del MariachiI (Morena De Mi Corazon)
Artist: 	Los Lobos with Antonio Banderas
Album: 	Desperado: The Soundtrack
Composer: 	
Year: 	1995* 
Lyrics: In Spanish
Soy un hombre muy honrado,
Que me gusta lo mejor
A mujeres no me faltan,
Ni al dinero, ni el amor 
En mi caballo
Por la sierra yo me voy
Las estrellas y la luna
Ellas me dicen donde voy 
Ay, ay, ay, ay
Ay, ay mi amor
Ay mi morena,
De mi corazón 
Me gusta tocar guitarra
Me gusta cantar el sol
Mariachi me acompaña
Quando canto my canción 
Me gusta tomar mis copas
Aguardiente es lo mejor
También la tequilla blanca
Con su sal le da sabor 
Ay, ay, ay, ay
Ay, ay mi amor
Ay mi morena,
De mi corazón 
(solo) 
Me gusta tocar guitarra
Me gusta cantar el sol
Mariachi me acompaña
Cuando canto my canción 
Me gusta tomar mis copas
Aguardiente es lo mejor
También la tequilla blanca
Con su sal le da sabor 
Ay, ay, ay, ay
Ay, ay mi amor
Ay mi morena,
De mi corazón 
Ay, ay, ay, ay
Ay, ay mi amor
Ay mi morena,
De mi corazón   *Track #	36
Song: 	My Way
Artist: 	Los Lonely Boys
Album: 	Sacred
Composer: Henry Garza
Year: 	2006* 
Lyrics: 
I don't need no fortune
I don't need no fame
That's all just an illusion
To me it don't mean a thing 
You can try and deceive me
But I see right through your skin
And what you're trying to tell me
Is something I don't believe in 
Don't tell me how to live my life
Don't tell me how to pray
Don't tell me how to sing my song
Don't tell me what to say 
Cuz I believe that miracles
happen every day
I don't care what you say,
I'm gonna do it my way 
You say you have all the answers
And I should do it your way
How many times do I have to tell you
I ain't no puppet on a string
Listen to me... 
Don't tell me how to live my life
Don't tell me how to pray
Don't tell me how to sing my song
Don't tell me what to say
Cuz I believe that miracles
happen every day
I don't care what you say,
I'm gonna do it my way
I'm gonna do it my way
What'd you say 
Ohhhhhhhhh
Ohhhhhhhhh
Ohhhhhhhhh 
Don't tell me how to live my life
Don't tell me how to pray
Don't tell me how to sing my song
Don't tell me what to say 
Don't tell me how to live my life
Don't tell me how to pray
Don't tell me how to sing my song
Don't tell me what to say 
Cuz I believe that miracles
happen every day 
I don't care what you say
I'm gonna do it my way
I'm gonna do it my way
Ohhhhhhh I'm gonna do it my way

----------


## rockzmom

Since dance songs seem to be popular with this crowd, I am posting “Goodbye” by Kristinia DeBarge. It is not the greatest song on earth; but, for a debute song it is catchy as it has some of the song "Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye" by Steam in it. This means it is a pretty easy song to get stuck in your head and start tapping your toes to. 
For the older generation, Kristinia, is the daughter of James DeBarge who was in the musical group DeBarge of the 1980s. 
“Goodbye” was released back in April and is from her debut album “Exposed” which was just released on July 28. Kristinia will also be opening act for Britney Spears starting in August 2009.  http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9z...-goodbye_music http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LP-yuipInwY http://www.pp2g.tv/vanx4a3E_.aspx  *Track #	37
Song: 	Goodbye
Artist: 	Kristinia DeBarge
Album: 	Exposed
Composer: Dawkins, DeCarlo, Dixon ...
Year: 	2009* 
Lyrics:
Am I supposed to put my life on hold because
You don't know how to act and you don't know
Where you're life is going am I supposed to be
Torn apart, broken hearted, in the corner crying,
Pardon me if I don't show it 
[Bridge:]
I don't care if I never see you again,
I'll be all right, take this final peice of
Advice and get yourself together,
But either way baby I'm gone. 
[Chorus:]
I'm so over it, I've been there and back,
Changed all my numbers and just in case
You're wondering, I've got that new
{"I'm a single girl"} swag hot me with my
Girls and we're singing it, sing! 
Na Na Na Na (Hey), Na Na Na Na (Hey), Hey Hey Hey, Goodbye [x2] 
Cut my hair 'cause it reminded me of you,
I know you like the long 'do, had to switch
My attitude up.thinking of changing up how
I ride, no more on the passengers side to bad
You missed out on the way that I drive it. 
[Bridge:]
I don't care if I never see you again, I'll be all right,
Take this final peice of advice and get yourself
Together, but either way baby I'm gone Ohhh. 
[Chorus:]
I'm so over it, I've been there and back,
Changed all my numbers and just in case
You're wondering, I've got that new
{"I'm a single girl"} swag hot me with my
Girls and we're singing it, sing! 
Na Na Na Na (Hey), Na Na Na Na (Hey), Hey Hey Hey, Goodbye [x2] 
Hey, He-ey, Hey, He-ey, Hey, He-ey, Goodbye. 
[Chorus:]
II'm so over it, I've been there and back,
Changed all my numbers and just in case
You're wondering, I've got that new
{"I'm a single girl"} swag hot me with my
Girls and we're singing it, sing! 
Na Na Na Na (Hey), Na Na Na Na (Hey), Hey Hey Hey, Goodbye [x4]

----------


## E-learner

I've heard the beginning of this song today and managed to find it on the Net. It certainly goes into my collection.
[video:2287oj24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VscVP_Gt_s&feature=related[/video:2287oj24]  *Is That All There Is?* 
SPOKEN:
I remember when I was a little girl, our house caught on fire. I'll never forget the look on my father's face as he gathered me up in his arms and raced through the burning building out to the pavement. And I stood there shivering in my pajamas and watched the whole world go up in flames. And when it was all over I said to myself, "Is that all there is to a fire?" 
SUNG:
Is that all there is, is that all there is
If that's all there is, my friends, then let's keep dancing
Let's break out the booze and have a ball
If that's all there is 
SPOKEN:
And when I was 12 years old, my daddy took me to the circus, the greatest show on earth. There were clowns and elephants and dancing bears. And a beautiful lady in pink tights flew high above our heads. And as I sat there, watching, I had the feeling that something was missing. I don't know what, but when it was all over, I said to myself, "is that all there is to the circus?" 
SUNG:
Is that all there is, is that all there is
If that's all there is, my friends, then let's keep dancing
Let's break out the booze and have a ball
If that's all there is 
SPOKEN:
And then I fell in love, with the most wonderful boy in the world. We'd take long walks down by the river or just sit for hours gazing into each other's eyes. We were so very much in love. And then one day he went away and I thought I'd die, but I didn't, and when I didn't I said to myself, "is that all there is to love?" 
SUNG:
Is that all there is, is that all there is
If that's all there is, my friends, then let's keep... 
SPOKEN:
I know what you must be saying to yourselves, if that's the way she feels about it why doesn't she just end it all? Oh, no, not me. I'm not ready for that final disappointment, because I know just as well as I'm standing here talking to you, when that final moment comes and I'm breathing my last breath, I'll be saying to myself 
SUNG:
Is that all there is, is that all there is
If that's all there is, my friends, then let's keep dancing
Let's break out the booze and have a ball
If that's all there is

----------


## rockzmom

> I've heard the beginning of this song today and managed to find it on the Net. It certainly goes into my collection. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VscVP_G ... re=related  *Is That All There Is?*

 The back stroy on Wiki is almost as interesting as the song!   

> Is That All There Is?" is a song written by Jerry Leiber and Mike Stoller and recorded by Peggy Lee in 1969. The song was originally recorded by Leslie Uggams in 1968. 
> It was a popular single, reaching number 11 on the U.S. pop singles chart - becoming Peggy Lee's first Top 40 pop hit since "Fever," 11 years earlier - and doing even better on the adult contemporary scene, topping that Billboard chart. It won Lee the Grammy Award for Best Female Pop Vocal Performance, and then later was named to the Grammy Hall of Fame. 
> The orchestral arrangement on the song was composed by Randy Newman, who also conducted the orchestra. 
> Inspiration
> The song was inspired by the story "Disillusionment" by Thomas Mann, written in 1896. The narrator in Mann's story tells the same stories of when he was a child. 
> One difference between the story and the song is that the narrator in Mann's story finally has a sensation to feel free when he sees the sea for the first time and laments for a sea without a horizon. Most of the lyrics of the chorus are actually spoken in the story.

 
I am in the process of addding it to the MR Playlist... 
Track #	38
Song: 	Is That All There Is?
Artist: 	Peggy Lee
Album: 	
Composer: Jerry Leiber and Mike Stoller
Year: 	1969

----------


## studyr

Now, I'm drinking beer & listening this
[video:29c0vzg3]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F73qeS9_fmE[/video:29c0vzg3]

----------


## rockzmom

Since we are back in the 60’s (and George is talkin' about drinkin'), I thought about two songs from that time period that were very popular. Both of these songs, along with their lyricist and singer, Roger Miller, won a total of 11 Grammys in 1964 & 1965. 
1964 — Grammy Award: Best Country Song: "Dang Me" 
1964 — Grammy Award: Best New Country and Western Artist 
1964 — Grammy Award: Best Country and Western Recording, Single: "Dang Me" 
1964 — Grammy Award: Best Country and Western Performance, Male: "Dang Me" 
1964 — Grammy Award: Best Country and Western Album: "Dang Me"/"Chug-a-Lug"
1965 — Grammy Award: Best Country Song: "King of the Road" 
1965 — Grammy Award: Best Country Vocal Performance, Male: "King of the Road" 
1965 — Grammy Award: Best Country and Western Recording, Single: "King of the Road" 
1965 — Grammy Award: Best Contemporary Vocal Performance, Male: "King of the Road" 
1965 — Grammy Award: Best Contemporary (Rock 'N Roll), Single: "King of the Road" 
1965 — Grammy Award: Best Country and Western Album: "The Return of Roger Miller" 
Now, before you pass on listening to these two “Country and Western” songs, I strongly urge you to take the five minutes or so to listen to them. They are not your “typical” Nashville cry in your beer; my girl dumped me, songs. They are funny more crossover type songs with a little bit of jazz and scat in them. I hope you enjoy them.  Dang Me and King of the Road
Just for fun, Roger Miller on the Muppet Show!  *Track #	39
Song: 	Dang Me
Artist: 	Roger Miller
Album: 	Dang Me/Chug-a-Lug
Composer: Roger Miller
Year: 	1964* 
Lyrics:
Boo-woo boop boop boop boop boo -ba-oo-ba boo boo bow
Ba-boo-ba bam...
Ba-bye-oo ba ba ba ba - by-oo boo boo bow 
Well here I sit-a high, gettin' ideas
Ain't nothing but a fool would live like this
Out all night and runnin' wild
Woman sittin' home with a month old child 
Dang me, dang me
They oughta take a rope and hang me
High from the highest tree
Woman would you weep for me 
Just settin' around drinkin' with the rest of the guys
Six rounds we bought, and I bought five
Spent the groceries and half the rent
I lack fourteen dollars havin' twenty seven cents 
Dang me, dang me
They oughta take a rope and hang me
High from the highest tree
Woman would you weep for me 
They say roses are red and violets are purple
Sugar's sweet and so's maple surple
And I'm the seventh out of seven sons
My pappy was a pistol
I'm a son of a gun. 
Dang me, dang me
They oughta take a rope and hang me
High from the highest tree
Woman would you weep for me   *Track #	40
Song: 	King of the Road
Artist: 	Roger Miller
Album: 	The Return of Roger Miller
Composer: Roger Miller
Year: 	1965* 
Lyrics:
Trailers for sale or rent
Rooms to let...fifty cents.
No phone, no pool, no pets
I ain't got no cigarettes
Ah, but..two hours of pushin' broom
Buys an eight by twelve four-bit room
I'm a man of means by no means
King of the road. 
Third boxcar, midnight train
Destination...Bangor, Maine.
Old worn out clothes and shoes,
I don't pay no union dues,
I smoke old stogies I have found
Short, but not too big around
I'm a man of means by no means
King of the road. 
I know every engineer on every train
All of their children, and all of their names
And every handout in every town
And every lock that ain't locked
When no one's around. 
I sing,
Trailers for sale or rent
Rooms to let, fifty cents
No phone, no pool, no pets
I ain't got no cigarettes
Ah, but, two hours of pushin' broom
Buys an eight by twelve four-bit room
I'm a man of means by no means
King of the road.

----------


## ekaterinak

> ekaterinak, The Thin White Duke/Stuart Price also did a remix of Lady GaGa's  - Paparazzi  http://www.zshare.net/audio/608722703b1a270d/ Let me know if you want me to add a specific version of Paparazzi to the MR Playlist or not.

 Thanks for this version. I'd like to include it to the MR Playlist   ::   ::  
Also I vote for № 33, 37 and 36   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ekaterinak

Also I would like to support thread about Dj’s creation. I found one Russian song. A month (or two) ago you could hear it on all Russian radio stations. This song has sticked on ears of my countrymen. It’s name is “Moscow never sleeps”. I don’t tell about me that I like it very much. But I had listened the Dj remix of it and I changed my opinion. There was added a singing. The words of Lyric is very emotional and positive. Here is link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXANpfmiWVw I translated it. But I need some advices. I marked the compound lines by green.   *Moscow never sleeps*  _By Timaty and Dj Smash_ 
Moscow never sleeps.
Moscow never sleeps.
Я люблю тебя, Москва!
Люблю тебя. 
Moscow never sleeps.
Я люблю тебя, Москва!
Люблю тебя.  А есть ли любовь?!
Возьми мое сердце,
Коснись меня взглядом,
Почувствуй тепло
И будь со мной рядом. Не бойся любить
И разбей все преграды,
Ведь я, все быть может,
Люблю тебя тоже.
Я люблю тебя, Москва!
Люблю тебя.
Moscow never sleeps. 
А есть ли любовь?!
Возьми мое сердце,
Коснись меня взглядом.
Ведь я, все быть может,
Люблю тебя тоже. 
Возьми мое сердце,
Коснись меня взглядом,
Почувствуй тепло
И будь со мной рядом.
Не бойся любить
И разбей все преграды,
Ведь я, все быть может,
Люблю тебя тоже. 
А есть ли любовь?! 
Возьми мое сердце,
Коснись меня взглядом,
Почувствуй тепло
И будь со мной рядом.
Не бойся любить
И разбей все преграды,
Ведь я, все быть может,
Люблю тебя тоже. 
Я люблю тебя Москва!
Люблю тебя. 
Moscow never sleeps 
Я люблю тебя Москва!
Люблю тебя.
Moscow never sleeps   in English   *Moscow never sleeps*  
Moscow never sleeps.
Moscow never sleeps.
I love you, Moscow!
I love you.
Moscow never sleeps.
I love you, Moscow!
I love you.  Would the Love exist?!
Take my heart,
Touch on me with your sight,
Feel the warm 
And be near me. Don’t be afraid of be loving
And break the all obstacles,
Everything may be, 
Maybe I love you too.  
I love you, Moscow!
I love you.
Moscow never sleeps.
Does the Love exist?
Take my heart,
Touch on me with your sight,
Everything may be, 
Maybe I love you too.  
Take my heart,
Touch on me with your sight,
Feel the warm
And be near me.
Don’t be afraid of be loving
And break the all obstacles,
Everything may be, 
Maybe I love you too.  
Would the Love exist?! 
Take my heart,
Touch on me with your sight,
Feel the warm 
And be near me.
Don’t be afraid of be loving
And break the all obstacles,
Everything may be, 
Maybe I love you too.  
I love you, Moscow!
I love you.
Moscow never sleeps.
I love you, Moscow!
I love you.
I love you, Moscow! 
(here is original version of the song, without vocal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPRxoncWiSA Feel the difference).  
Also I found another one interesting things. I think everybody knows Moby and his song ”Everloving” There is the great music. But It was known by me from Russian singer Oskar. He little changed a rhythm and added vocal with lyric. Result is the hit song. I think that the lyric is about love, tenderness, mutual understanding, faithfulness and human life way. Here is link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PuJgxTuTxE. I translated it. But I need some advices. I marked the compound lines by green.  *Между мной и тобой* _By Оскар
Music by Moby_ 
Сколько нам с тобой теперь осталось? Лишь малость.
И живет со мной святая жалость – моя усталость.
Между мной и тобой остается ветер.
Между мной и тобой только слово: «Где ты?». 
Нет моей вины, что тобой болею, 
                                                        Седею.
Ты придешь ко мне, я тебя согрею,
                                                        Жалею. 
Между мной и тобой остается ветер.
Между мной и тобой только слово: «Где ты?».
Между мной и тобой остается ветер.
Между мной и тобой только слово: «Где ты?». 
Но снедает нас моя дорога – тревога.
Расстояние в жизнь –  это так много, 
                                                      Долго.
Между мной и тобой остается ветер.
Между мной и тобой только слово: «Где ты?».
«Где ты», –  я спрошу,
Может, кто ответит.
Между мной и тобой остается ветер. 
Ветер.
Где ты?
Может , кто ответит.
Где ты?  In English  *Between me and you* 
How much time are we having for the future?/How much time will we have spent together? Only a little.
And the saint pity as my tiredness are living inside me.
The wind is staying between me and you.
There is the word, “Where are you?”  
It’s not my fair, that I am ached by you,
                                                     that I turned gray.
You will come to me, I will give you the warm heart.
                                                      I regret. 
The wind is staying between me and you.
There is the word, “Where are you?”
The wind is staying between me and you.
There is the word, “Where are you?” 
But my life choice is an anxiety is exhausted us.
The distant like a whole life, it is so much, 
                                                              So long.
The wind is staying between me and you.
There is the word, “Where are you?” 
“Where are you?”- I will ask.
Maybe somebody will reply to…
The wind is staying between me and you. 
Wind.
Where are you?
Maybe somebody will reply to….
Where are you? 
(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUD7m3MZOt4 here is original version by Moby. Compare)

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by rockzmom   ekaterinak, The Thin White Duke/Stuart Price also did a remix of Lady GaGa's  - Paparazzi  http://www.zshare.net/audio/608722703b1a270d/ Let me know if you want me to add a specific version of Paparazzi to the MR Playlist or not.

 ekaterinak, I added Thin White Dukes' remix version of Paparazzi to the MR Playlist. The offical title is under his real name of Stuart Price. Here is the track listing: *Track #	41
Song: 	Paparazzi  (Stuart Price Remix)
Artist: 	Lady GaGa
Album: 	Paparazzi (The Remixes) - Single
Composer: 	
Year: 	2009* 
Also, I found this other song that he did and I thought you (and CoffeeCup) might like it. Sneaky Sound System - It's Not My Problem (Radio Version). I added this to the MR Playlist as song #42. He also did a much longer 7:47 minute version.  
A couple of interesting things about this song and the band. 
Read this message that I get from their Web site  

> We are not available in your territory as yet, but you can purchase our CDs online through Australian online retailer Waterfront Records.

 hehehe, I can't buy their records in the U.S.!!! 
About the song "It's Not My Problem"  

> *Release*
> The song was initially released to Australian radio in May, 2009 and only started getting substantial, but still little, airplay around June. No physical release is planned, due to CD Singles not selling well in Australia, and retail stores not stocking them.  *Charts*
> The song was the 4th most added track to the radio on July 3, 2009

   

> Also I vote for № 33, 37 and 36

 Glad you like "My Way" and "Goodbye!"

----------


## E-learner

> Dang Me

 I like this one. A funny song with a catchy refrain.  

> They say roses are red and violets are purple
> Sugar's sweet and so's maple surple

 Could you please tell me what is "surple"?  ::  To me, it looks like he just made it up just for the fun of it. 
And, if it's not too much trouble, could you check a couple of words in "Is This All There Is?"
At the beginning: 
"I'll never forget the look" - "I'll" or "I"?
"raced through the burning building *out to the* pavement"
What I hear is "out of", but it is unlikely what it is. "out on(to)" maybe?
At the end: "breathing my last breath" - is it "breath*s*"?

----------


## studyr

I love old good metal but my daughter is 9 and she loves cutting edge. Her favorite band is Ranetki.  *Ранетки - Лети-лети* 
Нет пустых эмоций,
Значит нет простых побед.
Ты ничего не бойся,
И не всегда, да - это нет! 
Припев:
Лети за мной, лети,
И ты узнаеш, как люблю тебя.
Лети за мной, лети,
И ты узнаеш - я люблю тебя!
Лети, лети, лети,
Лети, лети, лети,
Лети, лети, лети... 
Мы разбиваем стены взглядом,
Не снаружи, а внутри!
Мне больше ничего не надо,
Не молчи, не говори!
Припев :: 2 раза)

----------


## rockzmom

Elearner, ekaterinak & Gerorge - I’ve had a hard day and will try to answer your questions tomorrow… 
While semi-watching TV today, twice I saw a commercial for “Fruit of the Loom” and it had a very odd resemblance to Bob Dylan’s Subterranean Homesick Blues video. I tried to find the commercial online, but it is not up yet... even on their Web site.  
For those of you who have never heard or seen Subterranean Homesick Blues, this song and the video for it, were first released in 1965 (Actually, it was long before video. It was still film back then and it is in black and white.).  Bob is there on the street holding up “cue cards” with parts of the lyrics to the song on them.  
This song has been covered by a number of different artists and used in commercials, TV shows and films. Once you have seen it, you will then find yourself seeing it in other things. Sort of like, once you learn a new word, you hear it or see it all over the place. 
Here are links to the original, a cover, a copy of the format, and a FANTASTIC spoof by "Weird Al" Yankovic.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srgi2DkDbPU Subterranean Homesick Blues Bob Dylan - original  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3QYNsxYzhs Red Hot Chili Pepper’s live version of song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFUEgFdP5zE INXS – Mediate (this is a copy cat version of the video format, with INXS singing their own song) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nej4xJe4Tdg Weird Al’s version (this is a great spoof as Al does it with all palindromes!)   *Track #	43
Song: 	Subterranean Homesick Blues
Artist: 	Bob Dylan
Album: 	Bringing It All Back Home
Composer: Bob Dylan
Year: 	1965* 
Lyrics:
Johnny's in the basement
Mixing up the medicine
I'm on the pavement
Thinking about the government
The man in the trench coat
Badge out, laid off
Says he's got a bad cough
Wants to get it paid off
Look out kid
It's somethin' you did
God knows when
But you're doin' it again
You better duck down the alley way
Lookin' for a new friend
The man in the coon-skin cap
In the big pen
Wants eleven dollar bills
You only got ten 
Maggie comes fleet foot
Face full of black soot
Talkin' that the heat put
Plants in the bed but
The phone's tapped anyway
Maggie says that many say
They must bust in early may
Orders from the d. a.
Look out kid
Don't matter what you did
Walk on your tip toes
Don't try "no doz"
Better stay away from those
That carry around a fire hose
Keep a clean nose
Watch the plain clothes
You don't need a weather man
To know which way the wind blows 
Get sick, get well
Hang around a ink well
Ring bell, hard to tell
If anything is goin' to sell
Try hard, get barred
Get back, write braille
Get jailed, jump bail
Join the army, if you fail
Look out kid
You're gonna get hit
But losers, cheaters
Six-time users
Hang around the theaters
Girl by the whirlpool
Lookin' for a new fool
Don't follow leaders
Watch the parkin' meters 
Ah get born, keep warm
Short pants, romance, learn to dance
Get dressed, get blessed
Try to be a success
Please her, please him, buy gifts
Don't steal, don't lift
Twenty years of schoolin'
And they put you on the day shift
Look out kid
They keep it all hid
Better jump down a manhole
Light yourself a candle
Don't wear sandals
Try to avoid the scandals
Don't wanna be a bum
You better chew gum
The pump don't work
'cause the vandals took the handles

----------


## ekaterinak

I have remembered about this team. They are called _"Plazma"_ and they sing in English. When they had appeared with *"Take my love"* song, most of Russian people were thinking that they are from somewhere USA or Western Europe. This song was very popular in Russia and I have understood why.  ::   ::    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWmw84esR3s   *Take my love* _by Plazma_ 
Everybody saya you`re not the one
Everybody says I lost my way
Baby? maybe I`m doing wrong
Don`t care! I feel OK
Everybody says I lost my head
But I never wanna turn my way
Everybody says you drive me mad
Don`t care? cause it`s too late 
No matter when I`m with you
I do what you want me to
You know I never will go
You drive me wild with your charms
You hold me tight in your arms
Girl, you tease me I know
And you make my love grow
Do you want me on my knees? 
Take my love never dying
Take my love never ending
Take my love never dying
Give me yours
Take my love never dying
Take my love and hear me crying
Take my love, take my love 
You are the queen of my heart
Your`re tearing me all apart
No I never will go
You wonder it I love you
I always say 'yes I do'
Girl you tease me I know
And you make my love grow
Do you want me on my knees? 
Take my love never dying
Take my love never ending
Take my love never dying
Give me yours
Take my love never dying
Take my love and hear me crying
Take my love, take my love 
Don`t leave me alone —
But you`ve got a heart of stone
Prove me wrong 
Take my love never dying
Take my love never ending
Take my love never dying
Give me yours
Take my love never dying
Take my love and hear me crying
Take my love, take my love
Take my love never dying
Take my love never ending
Take my love never dying
Give me yours
Take my love never dying
Take my love and hear me crying
Take my love, take my love
Hear me crying...  _________________________________
Also I like *"Clocks"* by _Coldplay_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgWiw...eature=related
Please, write the lyric   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rockzmom

> _________________________________
> Also I like *"Clocks"* by _Coldplay_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgWiw...eature=related
> Please, write the lyric

 ekaterinak, I have the lyrics of Clocks for you. I just need to know which version of Clocks you would like on the MR Playlist as there are some Remix Versions and Live Versions out there:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXaOui0KJME from the Rhythms Del Mundo album http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lzMUKpW4pI Owen Breeze Remix http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3vgnaH1mVM Rog Remix http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4z2HDMHqp4 Live from the LeftRightLeft album 
Or do you just want the version off the A Rush of Blood to the Head album?

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  Dang Me    I like this one. A funny song with a catchy refrain.       Originally Posted by rockzmom  They say roses are red and violets are purple
> Sugar's sweet and so's maple surple   Could you please tell me what is "surple"?  To me, it looks like he just made it up just for the fun of it.

 You are correct, "surple" is a made up word to rhyme with purple. The correct word would be syrup.   

> And, if it's not too much trouble, could you check a couple of words in "Is This All There Is?"
> At the beginning: 
> "I'll never forget the look" - "I'll" or "I"?
> "raced through the burning building *out to the* pavement"
> What I hear is "out of", but it is unlikely what it is. "out on(to)" maybe?
> At the end: "breathing my last breath" - is it "breath*s*"?

 I have listened to this a number of times and even with my headset on and I am having difficulties figuring out exactly the differences between the written lyrics and what she might be saying/singing.  
The last one I do hear clearly as "breath" the other ones, "I'll vs. "I" and "out of" vs. "out on," I really cannot be certain.  
Is there anyone who wants to give an ear and help with this one?   ::

----------


## studyr

[video:2a5lnnsd]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgOhnrPgL2Y[/video:2a5lnnsd] *Валерия - Часики* 
Я вижу твою улыбку
Я помню свою ошибку
Но сердцу уже не важно
И я ошибаюсь дважды
Пусть сегодня ты со мною
Поиграешь в любовь 
Девочкой своею ты меня назови
А потом обними, а потом обмани
А маленькие часики смеются тик-так
Ни о чем не жалей, и люби просто так 
Девочкой своею ты меня назови
А потом обними, а потом обмани
А маленькие часики смеются тик-так
Ни о чем не жалей, и люби просто так 
Тик-так... 
За окнами дождик плачет
Я выпью за неудачу
И станет совсем неважно
Что я ошибаюсь дважды
Пусть сегодня ты со мною
Поиграешь в любовь 
Девочкой своею ты меня назови
А потом обними, а потом обмани
А маленькие часики смеются тик-так
Ни о чем не жалей, и люби просто так 
Девочкой своею ты меня назови
А потом обними, а потом обмани
А маленькие часики смеются тик-так
Ни о чем не жалей, и люби просто так 
Тик-так...
Ни о чем не жалей
Тик-так...
И люби просто так 
Девочкой своею ты меня назови
А потом обними, а потом обмани
А маленькие часики смеются тик-так
Ни о чем не жалей, и люби просто так 
Девочкой своею ты меня назови
А потом обними, а потом обмани
А маленькие часики смеются тик-так
Ни о чем не жалей, и люби просто так

----------


## ekaterinak

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4z2HDMHqp4 Live from the LeftRightLeft album

 rockzmom, I think that live version is better. There is more soul there.   ::

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4z2HDMHqp4 Live from the LeftRightLeft album   rockzmom, I think that live version is better. There is more soul there.

 ekaterinak, just so you know, a number of the lyrics to Coldplay songs are actually posted on the official Coldplay Website under their Discography page. Find the album that the song came from and then click on the *Lyrics* tab. A popup box will show all the lyrics they have posted for that album and hopefully the song you are looking for will be there! Clocks was there and that was how I obtained your lyrics, so I know they are the correct words!!!   ::    *Track #	44 
Song: 	Clocks (Live)
Artist: 	Coldplay
Album: 	LeftRightLeftRightLeft
Composer: Chris Martin/Guy Berryman/Jon Buckland/Will Champion
Year: 	2009* 
Lyrics:
The lights go out and I can't be saved
Tides that I tried to swim against
Have brought me down upon my knees
Oh I beg, I beg and plead, singing 
Come out of things unsaid
Shoot an apple off my head and a
Trouble that can't be named
A tiger's waiting to be tamed, singing 
You are
You are 
Confusion never stops
Closing walls and ticking clocks
Gonna come back and take you home
I could not stop that you now know, singing 
Come out upon my seas
Cursed missed opportunities
Am I a part of the cure?
Or am I part of the disease? Singing 
You are, you are, you are
You are, you are, you are 
And nothing else compares
Oh nothing else compares
And nothing else compares 
You are
You are 
Home, home where I wanted to go
Home, home where I wanted to go
Home, home where I wanted to go
Home, home where I wanted to go

----------


## E-learner

Thank you, *rockzmom*.   

> Since we are back in the 60’s

 I'm afraid I'm going to drag us back even further.   ::  
Actually, I prefer more modern (70's? I don't really know), "pop" version of this song, but it doesn't seem to be available, so here we are. 
[video:wwwd61yq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIfu2A0ezq0[/video:wwwd61yq]  *Sixteen Tons* 
Some people say a man is made outta mud
A poor man's made outta muscle and blood
Muscle and blood and skin and bones
A mind that's a-weak and a back that's strong 
You load sixteen tons, what do you get
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store 
I was born one mornin' when the sun didn't shine
I picked up my shovel and I walked to the mine
I loaded sixteen tons of number nine coal
And the straw boss said "Well, a-bless my soul" 
You load sixteen tons, what do you get
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store 
I was born one mornin', it was drizzlin' rain
Fightin' and trouble are my middle name
I was raised in the canebrake by an ol' mama lion
Cain't no-a high-toned woman make me walk the line 
You load sixteen tons, what do you get
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store 
If you see me comin', better step aside
A lotta men didn't, a lotta men died
One fist of iron, the other of steel
If the right one don't a-get you
Then the left one will 
You load sixteen tons, what do you get
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store

----------


## rockzmom

> *Валерия - Часики*

 I need a little help with this one before I can post it up on the playlist. I got that Валерия is Valeriya; however, what is Часики? I need the English (or at least the translit) to be able to upload the file as program does not accept Russian characters.  I can change the title once it is upladed, I just can't have it in the title for the upload. 
I have uploaded these to the MR Playlist:  *Track #	45
Song: 	Leti-Leti (Лети-лети) – Fly-Fly (in Russian)
Artist: 	Ranetki Girls (РАНЕТКИ)
Album: 	Now is our Time (Пришло наше время)
Composer: 	
Year: 	2009*  *Track #	46
Song: 	Take My Love
Artist: 	Plazma (Russian duo)
Album: 	Take My Love
Composer: 	
Year: 	2000* 
(footnote about this song... The start of this song sounds as if it is really bad quality; however, it is actually the way the song is. I obtained the MP3 directly from Plazma's Website. It reminds me of another song and I will post it in a seperate posting.)

----------


## rockzmom

So, I mentioned that the opening of "Take My Love" reminded me of another song...   
I am certain that Studyr knows all about this next artist, Robert Plant. For those of you not into Heavy Metal or just too young to know the name or maybe you think he is "just" a Country/Western Singer... here is your Rock history lesson for the day: 
Robert Plant is one of the lead founders and was lead singer for the band Led Zeppelin. The band sold over an estimated 200 million albums worldwide. Led Zeppelin is ranked #1 on VH1's 100 Greatest Artists of Hard Rock and in 2004, were ranked #14 on Rolling Stone's list of the "100 Greatest Artists of All Time.  
Now days, you might have heard of Robert Plant because he won 5 Grammy awards at the 2009 Grammys including Awards for Album of the Year, Record of the Year, Best Pop Collaboration with Vocals, Best Country Collaboration with Vocals, Best Contemporary Folk/Americana Album, for of all things... a COUNTRY album Raising Sand, which surprised many long time hard core fans! 
Back in 1990, Plant released a solo album titled "Manic Nirvana" which did fairly well on the charts with a single from it reaching number 1 on the mainstream charts. However, my favorite song from this album only made it to number 8. The thing that was unique about this song and the reason I bring it up now, is that Plant wanted the song to have the feel of an old scratchy record. So, he purposefully added into the background the scratch noise of what a record sounds like after it has been played one too many times. Many DJs did not want to play the song just because it did sound like that and they had recently gone away from actual records (they were now playing CDs). So, the song was actually boycotted and this hurt the record's airtime and its chances at being a major hit.   
I love this song just because it does sound this way and I really like the rhythm and flavor of the song. I distinctly remember having this song on my portable cassette player and playing it over and over again while I would walk places when I lived in New York! It has that perfect beat for my stride. 
One more piece of trivia about this song, Plant adds the opening lines from the Zeppelin song, "Black Dog," into this song "Hey, hey, mama, said the way you move, Gonna make you sweat, gonna make you groove." 
I could not find a video for this song (I even checked Plant's Website), so you WILL have to listen to it on the MR Playlist to hear it! Without further ado, go listen to, Track # 47, “Your Ma Said You Cried in Your Sleep Last Night”   *Track #	47
Song: 	Your Ma Said You Cried In Your Sleep Last Night
Artist: 	Robert Plant
Album: 	Manic Nirvana
Composer: B. Glazer/S. Schlaks
Year: 	1990* 
Lyrics: 
Your ma said you cried in your sleep last night
Your ma said you cried in your sleep last night
Should have seen the look in her eye
I had to tell her some little white lies
I know I haven't been so true to you
I know I haven't been so true to you
Don't you cry, don't you cry, don't you cry no more
Ain't it gonna be the way it was before
Ooh, I love you, ooh, I love you
Let me kiss you, let me hold you tight
Ooh, I love you, ooh, I love you so much
My ma said I cried, my ma said I cried My ma said I cried
, my ma said I cried Your ma said you cried in your sleep last night
Oh yeah All the other guys got their eyes on you
All the other guys got their eyes on you
I'm comin' home, comin' home, comin' home for sure
Ain't it gonna be the way it was before
Ooh, I love you, ooh, I love you
Let me kiss you, let me hold you tight
Ooh, I love you, ooh, I love you Ooh,
I need you so much, and My ma said I cried,
my ma said I cried Your ma said I cried in your sleep last night
Said ah-hey hey mama said the way you move
Gonna make you sweat gonna make you groove
'Cos I love you, mm I love you
Now, ah-ah-child said the way you swing
Gonna make you burn gonna make you sting
Ooh, 'cos I love, oh, 'cos I love you so much
And your ma said I cried, my ma said I cried
My ma said I cried in my sleep last night
Ooh yeah, ooh yeah, ooh yeah Ah ah ah ah ah ah Na na na na na ....

----------


## rockzmom

Last night, here in the States, they had the end of the season 5 for "So You Think You Can Dance." 
The girls and I started watching it mid season and we saw this dance when it first aired July 16th; yet, I did not realize until last night when they performed the dance again as one of the top dances of the season, that it was the song *emeraldeyez* had posted here on this thread back on July 22!  
It is a completely different style than the one she posted!!! It is from the same album; however, it was a bonus track and is titled: "If It Kills Me (From The Casa Nova Sessions)" (let me know if you would like this version to also be added to the MR Playlist). 
Please watch this lovely contemporary dance choreographed to Jason Mraz's "If It Kills Me." 
This is the July 16 version of the dance:
[video:2uu18u0l]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ll9xhRZ5W4[/video:2uu18u0l]

----------


## studyr

> however, what is Часики?

 Часики is diminutive from часы, it means little watch or little clock. She loves him and he's just playing a love with her. Meanwhile, a little watch is laughing at her counting her time. She's aware of her mistake but he's with her and she's happy so she does not regret.

----------


## rockzmom

This song, "I Know You Want Me (Calle Ocho)"  by Pitbull, has also been VERY popular. Just look at the number of hits on YouTube, 35+ million since March!!  Not bad for REMIX! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2tMV96xULk 
The dance routine on "So You Think You Can Dance" was amazingly HOT! It almost, made me enjoy the song! Lyrics to the song are below. If anyone wants the song added to the MR Playlist, speak up. 
[video:kfxk7h82]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGkF7JtHvTo[/video:kfxk7h82] 
Song: I Know You Want Me (Calle Ocho)
Artist: Pitbull
Album : Rebelution
Composer:
Music Genre : Hip hop latin
Year: 2009 
Lyrics:
Haha 
Its Mr. 305 checkin' in for the remix, 
you know that S 75 Street Brazil? 
Well this year gon be called Calle Ocho,  
Que ola cata, Que ola omega 
and this how we gon do it  
Dale, 
one-two-three-four 
Uno-dos-tres-cuatro 
I know you want me (want me) 
you know I want cha (want cha) 
I know you want me 
you know I want cha (want cha) 
I know you want me (want me) 
you know I want cha (want cha) 
I know you want me 
You know I want cha (want cha)  
(Hahaha) 
one-two-three-four 
Uno-dos-tres-cuatro  
Rumba (Si) 
Ella quiere su Rumba (Como?) 
Rumba (Si) 
Ella quiere su Rumba (Como?)  
Si verdad que tu eres guapa, 
Yo te voy a poner gozar 
Tu tiene la boca grande 
dale ponte a jugar (Como)  
one-two-three-four 
Uno-do'-tres-cuatro (Woooo-ooo!)  
[Verse 1:]
6 to tha clock, on my way to the top uh, 
Pit got it locked from brews to the locker, 
R.I.P uh, big and pac, 
That he's not, but damn he's hot, 
label flop but Pit wont stop, 
got her in the car, quit playin' with his (Como?) 
watch him make a movie like Albert Hitchcock, Enjoy  
[Chorus:]
I know you want me (want me) 
you know I want cha (want cha) 
I know you want me 
you know I want cha (want cha) 
I know you want me (want me) 
you know I want cha (want cha) 
I know you want me 
You know I want cha (want cha)  
one-two-three-four 
Uno-dos-tres-cuatro  
Rumba (Si) 
Ella quiere su Rumba (Como?) 
Rumba (Si) 
Ella quiere su Rumba (Como?)  
Si verdad que tu eres guapa, 
Yo te voy a poner gozar 
Tu tiene la boca grande 
dale ponte a jugar (Como)  
one-two-three-four 
Uno-dos-tres-cuatro (Woooo-ooo!)  
[Verse 2:]
Mami got an a@@ like a donkey, with a monkey, 
look like King Kong, welcome to the crib, 
305 thats what it is, 
with a woman down ya s*** dont play games, 
they up the chain, and they let her do everythang and anythang, hit tha thang 
and they love it gettin' it in, gettin' on, 
all night long (Dale)  
[Chorus:]
I know you want me (want me) 
you know I want cha (want cha) 
I know you want me 
you know I want cha (want cha) 
I know you want me (want me) 
you know I want cha (want cha) 
I know you want me 
You know I want cha (want cha)  
one-two-three-four 
Uno-do'-tres-cuatro  
Rumba (Si) 
Ella quiere su Rumba (Como?) 
Rumba (Si) 
Ella quiere su Rumba (Como?)  
Si es verdad que tu ere guapa, 
Yo te voy a poner gozar 
Tu tiene la boca grande 
dale ponte a jugar (Como)  
one-two-three-four 
Uno-do'-tres-cuatro  
[Verse 3:]
Baby you can get it, if you wit it we can play, 
baby I got cribs, I got condos we can stay, 
even got a king size mattress we can lay, 
baby I dont care, I dont care, what they say  
[Chorus:]
I know you want me (want me) 
you know I want cha (want cha) 
I know you want me 
you know I want cha (want cha) 
I know you want me (want me) 
you know I want cha (want cha) 
I know you want me 
You know I want cha (want cha)  
one-two-three-four 
Uno-dos-tres-cuatro  
Rumba (Si) 
Ella quiere su Rumba (Como?) 
Rumba (Si) 
Ella quiere su Rumba (Como?)  
Si es verdad que tu ere guapa, 
Yo te voy a poner gozar 
Tu tiene la boca grande 
dale ponte a jugar (Como)  
one-two-three-four 
Uno-dos-tres-cuatro

----------


## rockzmom

> I'm afraid I'm going to drag us back even further.   
> Actually, I prefer more modern (70's? I don't really know), "pop" version of this song, but it doesn't seem to be available, so here we are. *Sixteen Tons*

 E-learner, I did two searches on Playlist  http://www.playlist.com/searchbeta/t...Sixteen%20Tons AND http://www.playlist.com/searchbeta/tracks#16%20Tons and found the below versions of 16 Tons. You should be able to click on links and listen to each of the songs. Let me know if you have any troubles _and_ let me know if there is a version that you like! Happy listening  ::    *From 1st Search:*
“Sixteen Tons” by Johnny Cash 
“Sixteen Tons” by Stan Ridgway (a live version)
“Sixteen Tons” by Dave Dudley
“Sixteen Tons” by Johnnie Taylor (upbeat, with a Motown sound)
“Sixteen Tons” by Frank Zappa (instrumental only, but take a look at the Website it came from! http://www.playlist.com/searchbeta/results/660553489 
“Sixteen Tons” by Rehab (this one is the farthest from the original version... It is Rap. There is about a minute of talking in the intro and then it starts. There is a great deal of cursing in it, so be warned.)  *From 2nd Search*
“16 TONS” by ISAAC GUILLORY
“16 TONS” by Main Street Saints (Heavy Metal version, not even certain I word call this a real version! Good for a laugh though   ::  )
“16 TONS” From: Joe Versus the Volcano soundtrack (Blues/Jazz Version, this is very nice if it did not have all the noise from the movie in it! I wonder if we can find a "clean" version of it?)  
I also did a search on Amazon and here is the link to the results: http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=12497427...%20tons&page=1

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  
>  however, what is Часики?    Часики is diminutive from часы, it means little watch or little clock. She loves him and he's just playing a love with her. Meanwhile, a little watch is laughing at her counting her time. She's aware of her mistake but he's with her and she's happy so she does not regret.

 Thanks! I have added the song to the MR Playlist. Below is the track information. 
If you would like to learn more about Valeriya... here are the links to Valeriya's Website (there is the option for Russian or English) and the Wiki Page about her.  *Track #	48
Song: 	Little Clock (Часики) in Russian (Live Version)
Artist: 	Valeriya (Валерия)
Album: 	Strana Lyubvi (Loveland)
Composer: 	
Year: 	2003*

----------


## E-learner

> let me know if there is a version that you like!

 Well, I liked the version by Johnny Cash, for example, and its style is close to the version I have mentioned. But that particular version  is not there. In case you are really curious I've uploaded it here: http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/194126/
I have no idea who the performer is (nor do I really care  :: ).

----------


## bitpicker

I haven't an inkling what 'cutting edge' might mean in reference to music, but seeing as how the collection so far is quite eclectic, here's my current fave: Slot. I found this Russian band when looking for Russian language music I like and for which the texts are also available. I like using music and lyrics when learning a language. 
Here's a video of one song, with subtitles: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YD_vt9fOmg 
Robin

----------


## rockzmom

> I haven't an inkling what 'cutting edge' might mean in reference to music, but seeing as how the collection so far is quite eclectic, here's my current fave: Slot. I found this Russian band when looking for Russian language music I like and for which the texts are also available. I like using music and lyrics when learning a language. 
> Here's a video of one song, with subtitles: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YD_vt9fOmg 
> Robin

 Robin, as my daughters would say "that song is _tight_!" And your reason for finding it fits right in with why I started this thread. While *I* mostly likely will NEVER learn Russian, I do love music and I know everyone else on here *is* here to learn or improve another language.  
Cutting edge..hmmm.. I would classify it as a group or artist that is just about to make it big (or have a comeback) or music that is about to be or is VERY hot right now. So when we were talking about "Kings of Leon" back in November, they had yet to make a name for themselves, now you can't listen to the radio for an hour without hearing one of their songs. So... back in Novemeber we here at MR were CUTTING EDGE! A number of the songs *ekaterinak* posts have just been released and could be cutting edge, only time will tell if they will become number one hits or not. 
However, as you have noticed, we have a VERY ECLECTIC bunch of songs here which I think is fantastic! I would hate for my kids to only be exposed to the pop stuff from say, Disney Channel stars! So, if you have any other song you would like to share, please post them! 
I have added Dead Stars as track number 50! Anyone interested in learning more about the group "Slot" here are links to their Wiki Page and their Website (in Russian only). 
Track #	50
Song: 	Мёртвые Звёзды (Dead Stars)
Artist: 	Слот  (Slot)
Album: 	Trinity
Composer: 	
Year: 	2007 
Текст / Lyrics:
Послушай
Остановись, пока не поздно
Я падаю вниз за тобой
Туда, где светят твои мёртвые звёзды,
Ослепляя солнце  
Я сам себе придумал путь,
Расставил маяки
Иду по узкой пустыне
Один в толпе людской
И всё пытаюсь обмануть
Течение быстрой реки
Пока мой след не простынет,
Не ходи за мной 
Остановись, пока не поздно
Я падаю вниз за тобой
Туда, где светят твои мёртвые звёзды,
Ослепляя солнце 
пустотой 
Я распугал давно друзей,
Но мой спокоен взгляд
Свободный волк-одиночка
К законам спиной
Мне надо сдать себя в музей
И жить там как экспонат
Всё, я сказал и точка -
Не ходи за мной 
Остановись, пока не поздно
Я падаю вниз за тобой
Туда, где светят твои мёртвые звёзды,
Ослепляя солнце 
пустотой 
Послушай
Остановись, пока не поздно
Я падаю вниз за тобой
Туда, где светят твои мёртвые звёзды,
Ослепляя солнце

----------


## rockzmom

> I have no idea who the performer is (nor do I really care ).

 You break my heart by saying you don't care....   ::   
I have uploaded the song to the MR Playlist and it is Track 49 with Artist as Unknown FOR NOW!   ::

----------


## rockzmom

Everyone, 
It is hard to believe that we have 50 songs already and as Robin pointed out, we are a *VERY ECLECTIC* bunch here at MR when it comes to music. 
As a quick and easy recap for everyone (just incase you missed a posting), here are the first 50 songs on the MR Playlist (please let me know if you find any errors or know any of the missing information): 
Track #	1
Song: 	Shout
Artist: 	Tears for Fears
Album: 	Songs from the Big Chair
Composer: Ian Stanley/Roland Orzabal
Year: 	1984 
Track #	2
Song: 	Everybody Wants to Rule the World
Artist: 	Tears for Fears
Album: 	Songs from the Big Chair
Composer: Chris Hughes/Ian Stanley/Roland Orzabal
Year: 	1984 
Track #	3
Song: 	Seven Days of Sunday (Duet in English and French)
Artist: 	Curt Smith
Album: 	Halfway Pleased
Composer: Charlton Pettus, Chesney Hawkes, Curt Smith and Sophie Saillet
Year: 	2008 
Track #	4
Song: 	aeroplane
Artist: 	Curt Smith
Album: 	Halfway Pleased
Composer: Curt Smith and Charlton Pettus
Year: 	2008 
Track #	5
Song: 	Si Tú No Estás (in Spanish)
Artist: 	Rosana
Album: 	Lunas Rotas: De casa a las ventas
Composer: 	
Year: 	1996 
Track #	6
Song: 	Perdido en Ti (in Spanish)
Artist: 	Diego
Album: 	Indigo
Composer: 	
Year: 	2008 
Track #	7
Song: 	Losing Me (in English same song as #6)
Artist: 	Diego
Album: 	Indigo
Composer: 	
Year: 	2008 
Track #	8
Song: 	Stadt (City)  in German
Artist: 	Cassandra Steen
Album: 	Darum Leben Wir
Composer: 	
Year: 	2009 
Track #	9
Song: 	If It Kills Me
Artist: 	I'm Yours
Album: 	Jason Mraz
Composer: We Sing. We Dance. We Steal Things
Year: 	Jason Mraz 
Track #	10
Song: 	I'm Yours
Artist: 	Jason Mraz
Album: 	We Sing. We Dance. We Steal Things
Composer: Jason Mraz
Year: 	2008 
Track #	11
Song: 	Use Somebody
Artist: 	Kings of Leon
Album: 	Only by the Night
Composer: Caleb Followill/Jared Followill/Matthew Followill/Nathan Followill
Year: 	2008 
Track #	12
Song: 	Requim (instrumental)
Artist: 	Altan Urag
Album: 	Made in Altan Urag
Composer: Altan Urag
Year: 	2006 
Track #	13
Song: 	Я - это Ты. (You are me) in Russian
Artist: 	Murat Nasyrov
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	 
Track #	14
Song: 	Подари мне зимний вечер (Grant me a winter evening)in Russian
Artist: 	Vladimir Asimov
Album: 	
Composer: Matvienko I., Shaganov A.
Year: 	 
Track #	15
Song: 	Cover Close (instrumental)
Artist: 	Minimalistix
Album: 	Close Cover
Composer: 	
Year: 	2002 
Track #	16 
Song: 	Classical Gas (instrumental)
Artist: 	Mason Williams
Album: 	The Mason Williams Phonograph Record
Composer: Mason Williams
Year: 	1968 
Track #	17
Song: 	Heartbreak (Make Me A Dancer)
Artist: 	Sophie Ellis-Bextor
Album: 	Shakedown 2
Composer: Sophie Ellis-Bextor, James Wiltshire, Russell Small
Year: 	2009 
Track #	18
Song: 	Bring The Beat Back
Artist: 	She S. Sunshine ft. Mila
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	2005 
Track #	19
Song: 	Get Shaky (Ian Carey Vocal Mix)
Artist: 	The Ian Carey Project
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	2008 
Track #	20
Song: 	The Great London Traffic Warden Massacre
Artist: 	Morcheeba
Album: 	Charango
Composer: 	
Year: 	2002 
Track #	21
Song: 	Pump It
Artist: 	Black Eyed Peas
Album: 	Monkey Business
Composer: Allen Pineda, Nicholas Roubanis, Stacy Ferguson, Thomas Van Musser & William Adams
Year: 	2005 
Track #	22
Song: 	Keeps Gettin' Better
Artist: 	Christina Aguilera
Album: 	Keeps Gettin' Better - Single
Composer: Christina Aguilera & Linda Perry
Year: 	2008 
Track #	23
Song: 	Just Dance
Artist: 	Lady Gaga
Album: 	Just Dance
Composer: Lady Gaga, RedOne, Thiam
Year: 	2008 
Track #	24
Song: 	Belmondo Rulez 2.0 (it’s All About You)
Artist: 	Dr. Kucho ft. Jodie
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	2003 
Track #	25
Song: 	Ближе (Closer)
Artist: 	БИС (BiS)
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	 
Track #	26
Song: 	Мистер DJ (Mister DJ)
Artist: 	БИС (BiS)
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	 
Track #	27
Song: 	Colors
Artist: 	Morandi
Album: 	Zebra
Composer: 	
Year: 	2009 
Track #	28
Song: 	All Around Me
Artist: 	Flyleaf
Album: 	Flyleaf
Composer: Bhattacharya, Culpepper ...
Year: 	2005 
Track #	29
Song: 	Decode
Artist: 	Paramore
Album: 	Twilight Soundtrack
Composer: Hayley Williams/Josh Farro/Taylor York
Year: 	2008 
Track #	30
Song: 	Красиво (Beautifully) in Russian
Artist: 	Valeriy Meladze
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	 
Track #	31
Song: 	Не тревожь мне душу, скрипка (Violin, Please, Don't Disturb My Soul) in Russian
Artist: 	Valeriy Meladze
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	 
Track #	32
Song: 	Поцелуи  (The Kisses)
Artist: 	Viagra
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	 
Track #	33
Song: 	Viva La Vida (Thin White Duke Remix)
Artist: 	Coldplay
Album: 	Viva La Vida
Composer: Guy Berryman, Jon Buckland, Will Champion, Chris Martin
Year: 	2008 
Track #	34
Song: 	Музыка нас связала (Music Connected Us) in Russian
Artist: 	Мираж
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	1980s 
Track #	35
Song: 	Cancion Del MariachiI (Morena De Mi Corazon)
Artist: 	Los Lobos with Antonio Banderas
Album: 	Desperado: The Soundtrack
Composer: 	
Year: 	1995 
Track #	36
Song: 	My Way
Artist: 	Los Lonely Boys
Album: 	Sacred
Composer: Henry Garza
Year: 	2006 
Track #	37
Song: 	Goodbye
Artist: 	Kristinia DeBarge
Album: 	Exposed
Composer: Dawkins, DeCarlo, Dixon ...
Year: 	2009 
Track #	38
Song: 	Is That All There Is?
Artist: 	Peggy Lee
Album: 	
Composer: Jerry Leiber and Mike Stoller
Year: 	1969 
Track #	39
Song: 	Dang Me
Artist: 	Roger Miller
Album: 	Dang Me/Chug-a-Lug
Composer: Roger Miller
Year: 	1964 
Track #	40
Song: 	King of the Road
Artist: 	Roger Miller
Album: 	The Return of Roger Miller
Composer: Roger Miller
Year: 	1965 
Track #	41
Song: 	Paparazzi  (Stuart Price Remix)
Artist: 	Lady GaGa
Album: 	Paparazzi (The Remixes) - Single
Composer: 	
Year: 	2009 
Track #	42
Song: 	It's Not My Problem (Thin White Duke Remix)
Artist: 	Sneaky Sound System
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	2009 
Track #	43
Song: 	Subterranean Homesick Blues
Artist: 	Bob Dylan
Album: 	Bringing It All Back Home
Composer: Bob Dylan
Year: 	1965 
Track #	44
Song: 	Clocks (Live)
Artist: 	Coldplay
Album: 	LeftRightLeftRightLeft
Composer: Chris Martin/Guy Berryman/Jon Buckland/Will Champion
Year: 	2009 
Track #	45
Song: 	Leti-Leti (Лети-лети) – Fly-Fly (in Russian)
Artist: 	Ranetki Girls (РАНЕТКИ)
Album: 	Now is our Time (Пришло наше время)
Composer: 	
Year: 	2009 
Track #	46
Song: 	Take My Love
Artist: 	Plazma (Russian duo)
Album: 	Take My Love
Composer: 	
Year: 	2000 
Track #	47
Song: 	Your Ma Said You Cried In Your Sleep Last Night
Artist: 	Robert Plant
Album: 	Manic Nirvana
Composer: B. Glazer/S. Schlaks
Year: 	1990 
Track #	48
Song: 	Little Clock (Часики) in Russian (Live Version)
Artist: 	Valeriya (Валерия)
Album: 	Strana Lyubvi (Loveland)
Composer: 	
Year: 	2003 
Track #	49
Song: 	Sixteen Tons
Artist: 	Unknown (for now)
Album: 	Fantastic Oldies 2007
Composer: 	
Year: 	 
Track #	50
Song: 	 Мёртвые Звёзды (Dead Stars)
Artist: 	Слот  (Slot)
Album: 	Trinity
Composer: 	
Year: 	2007

----------


## Basil77

> however, what is Часики?

 Several years ago there was a show on some Russian radio channel where emcees made fun dubbing some English songs into Russian and vice versa. Here is dubbed "Часики" version (I like it much more than the original one   :: ) and a couple of others. ATTENTION!!! THE SECOND ONE IS NOT SUITABLE FOR CHILDREN (there are some VERY dirty lexics, altough the original is a very innocent songie):  Valerie, "Часики"  F@ctory, "About love"  The Mafia (soundtrack from popular TV-series)

----------


## bitpicker

> Robin, as my daughters would say "that song is _tight_!" And your reason for finding it fits right in with why I started this thread. While *I* mostly likely will NEVER learn Russian, I do love music and I know everyone else on here *is* here to learn or improve another language.  
> However, as you have noticed, we have a VERY ECLECTIC bunch of songs here which I think is fantastic! I would hate for my kids to only be exposed to the pop stuff from say, Disney Channel stars! So, if you have any other song you would like to share, please post them!

 Well, another band I discovered a couple of years ago and who still haven't made it big is The Vincent Black Shadow from Vancouver. Here's Metro from their first album Fear's In The Water and Don't Make Me So Mad from their second, El Monstruo.   Metro 
Sick I'm walking.
tick. I’m talking.
Down the street and I’m sick
Of the talk of the trick that’s every time we meet
But.
Oh, I don’t know why. Oh, I don't know why.
Blinking, thinking something’s moving 'cross my skin
And I scratch the spot, I watch the dot, that’s on the lens but
Oh, I don’t know why. Oh, I don't know why. 
Something’s closing in and I can’t do a thing.
No, I can’t do a thing but wonder. 
He said I’m crazy, I know.
He said I’m crazy, I know.
All I can say is that the drugs don’t work no more.
(x4) 
My face is shaking,
Knees are breaking,
swallow this and for once I’m mistaken
The rules I’ve been breaking, make you sick but
Oh, I don’t know why. Oh, I don't know why.
My mind is in an oily state of screaming sin
And the moment I want to relax is when the shit kicks in, but
Oh, I don’t know why. Oh, I don't know why. 
Now he’s back again.
And now he’s brought a friend.
And his friend's brought a whole dark army. 
He said I’m crazy, I know.
He said I’m crazy, I know
All I can say is that the drugs don’t work no more. (x3) 
He said I'm crazy, I know.
He said I'm crazy, I know.
All I can say is that the drugs don't work no..   
da da
(x ::  
Sick of talking.
Tick. I’m tocking.
Down the street and I’m sick
Of the talk of the trick that’s every time we meet
and I’m sick
Of the talk of the trick that’s every time we meet
and Ohh ohh ohh 
He said I’m crazy, I know.
He said I’m crazy, I know
All I can say is that the drugs don’t work no more.
(x3) 
He said I’m crazy, I know.
He said I’m crazy, I know
All I can say is that the drugs don’t work no.. 
Mooooore..
drugs don't work no
Mooooore...  Don't Make Me So Mad 
If I knew that my time would be so short with you
And the water that ran out of road on your face pained me too
I dont think I'm right
And I know it's not fair
Maybe when I'm old
I'll be the first to
the first to feel it
and why I said nothing then
now you know 
Don't make me so mad
Don't make don't make me so me so mad
Don't make me so mad
Don't make don't make me so me so mad
Don't make me so mad
Don't make don't make me so me so mad
Don't make me so mad
Don't make don't make me so me so mad 
Its not fair, Its not fair
Its not fair, Oooh 
If I wasn't do deep in the bad side of me
If my bones were alive and I'm ready for that slow in the head
Something went wrong [Come on, Come on, Come on, Come on]
But I won't say [Come on, Come on, Come on, Come on]
I know something went wrong [Come on, Come on, Come on, Come on]
that slow decay [Come on, Come on, Come on, Come on] 
And I don't think im right
and I know its not fair
I know you're there so 
Don't make me so mad
Don't make don't make me so me so mad
Don't make me so mad
Don't make don't make me so me so mad
Don't make me so mad
Don't make don't make me so me so mad 
It's not fair, It's not fair
It's not fair, Oooh 
And I don't think I'm right
and I know its not fair
it can't be worse than here

----------


## kamka

Когда я была в России, почти всё врема мы слушали такой песни, я сейчас пробую её найти, потому что с ней стоооооооооолько прекрасных воспоминаний связаных, но никак мне не удается   ::  может вы помогите?
Это был remix вот этой песенки: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4-G7kKA ... re=related

----------


## Zaya

> Когда я была в России, мы почти всё время слушали одну песню, я сейчас пробую её найти, потому что с ней сто-о-о-о-о-о-о-о-о-олько прекрасных воспоминаний связано, нет, не получается  может*,* вы *поможете*?
> Это был ремикс вот этой песенки: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4-G7kKA ... re=related

  (Зеленым выделена «вкусовщина».)  
Никогда не слышала. ::

----------


## rockzmom

> Когда я была в России, почти всё врема мы слушали такой песни, я сейчас пробую её найти, потому что с ней стоооооооооолько прекрасных воспоминаний связаных, но никак мне не удается   может вы помогите?
> Это был remix вот этой песенки: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4-G7kKA ... re=related

 
Kamka, below is the version of the song my daughters grew up with. Thanks for bringing back this memory for them! As soon as they heard the song on your video they were like, "Wait a minute, I know that song! It was from that video we used to watch all the time!" If you read some of the comments (especially from part 1/11) it was a very popular yet silly video and just as others have posted, my daughters would want to watch it EVERY day!!! 
The song starts at about the :40 sec mark! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHPsmpOgm2k

----------


## rockzmom

Okay my music lovers of the world....  
Here in the States, this weekend will mark the 40th anniversary of Woodstock.    ::   ::  I would like to know from all of you if this event is getting any attention where you are and if so, how much and what kind?  Here it is getting talked about a fair amount on both TV and Radio with special programming planned for the weekend.   
Thanks!!

----------


## rockzmom

I know we already have 2 Jason Mraz songs; however, my girls are also big fans of Colbie Caillat and Jason did a duet with her on the song "Lucky."   
Colbie Caillat, is one of those stories that inspires everyone to dream of making it big... Her rise to music "fame" all started because of her Myspace Page! She was actually and unsigned artist and was the #1 unsigned artist for 4 months and her song "Bubbly" reached #5 on the charts and honestly there was a time where you could not go ANYWHERE without hearing it. She is about to release her sophomore album, "Breakthrough" (August 25th) and the 1st single from the album "Fallin' For You" is at #12 already!  
Will her new album make her career or break it? I found a link where you can download a 4 song promo CD for her new album *here*. Take a listen and then let us know what you think of it. 
Track Listing:  
01.Fallin’ For You (3:35) 
02.Hoy Me Voy ft Juanes Hoy (3:23) 
03.Somethin’ Special (3:06) 
04.Turn Your Lights Down Low (Live) (5:55)  
Format: mp3 
File Size: 29.3 MB   *As for or MR Playlist... here is what I have added and here are the videos & lyrics that go along with them:*  *Track #	51
Song: 	Lucky
Artist: 	Jason Mraz
Album: 	We Sing, We Dance, We Steal Things
Composer: Caillat, Fagan, Mraz
Year: 	2008* http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoid=49776296 
Lyrics:
Do you hear me,
I'm talking to you
Across the water across the deep blue ocean
Under the open sky, oh my, baby I'm trying
Boy I hear you in my dreams
I feel your whisper across the sea
I keep you with me in my heart
You make it easier when life gets hard 
I'm lucky I'm in love with my best friend
Lucky to have been where I have been
Lucky to be coming home again
Ooohh ooooh oooh oooh ooh ooh ooh ooh 
They don't know how long it takes
Waiting for a love like this
Every time we say goodbye
I wish we had one more kiss
I'll wait for you I promise you, I will 
I'm lucky I'm in love with my best friend
Lucky to have been where I have been
Lucky to be coming home again
Lucky we're in love every way
Lucky to have stayed where we have stayed
Lucky to be coming home someday 
And so I'm sailing through the sea
To an island where we'll meet
You'll hear the music fill the air
I'll put a flower in your hair
Though the breezes through trees
Move so pretty you're all I see
As the world keeps spinning round
You hold me right here right now 
I'm lucky I'm in love with my best friend
Lucky to have been where I have been
Lucky to be coming home again
I'm lucky we're in love every way
Lucky to have stayed where we have stayed
Lucky to be coming home someday 
Ooohh ooooh oooh oooh ooh ooh ooh ooh
Ooooh ooooh oooh oooh ooh ooh ooh ooh  *Track #	52
Song: 	Bubbly
Artist: 	Colbie Caillat
Album: 	Coco
Composer: Colbie Caillat/Jason Reeves
Year: 	2007* http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8f...t-bubbly_music http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PWfB4lurT4 
Lyics:
I've been awake for a while now
You make me feel like a child now
'Cause every time I see your bubbly face
I get the tinglies in a silly place 
It starts in my toes
Makes me crinkle my nose
Wherever it goes
I always know
That you make me smile
Please stay for a while now
Just take your time
Wherever you go 
The rain is falling on my window pane
But we are hiding in a safer place
Under covers staying safe and warm
You give me feelings that I adore 
It starts in my toes
Make me crinkle my nose
Wherever it goes
I always know
That you make me smile
Please stay for a while now
Just take your time
Wherever you go 
What am I going to say
When you make me feel this way
I just mmmmm 
And it starts in my toes
Makes me crinkle my nose
Wherever it goes
I always know
That you make me smile
Please stay for a while now
Just take your time
Wherever you go 
I've been asleep for a while now
You tuck me in just like a child now
'Cause every time you hold me in your arms
I'm comfortable enough to feel your warmth 
And it stats in my soul
And I lose all control
When you kiss my nose
The feeling shows
'cause you make me smile baby
Just take your time now
Holdin' me tight 
Wherever wherever wherever you go
Wherever wherever wherever you go 
wherever you go
I always know
'Cause you make me smile
Even just for a while   *Track #	53
Song: 	Fallin' For You
Artist: 	Colbie Caillat
Album: 	Breakthrough
Composer: 	
Year: 	2009* http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9w...-for-you_music http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7qtLrQVUFQ 
Lyrics:
I don’t know but 
I think I maybe 
Fallin’ for you 
Dropping so quickly 
Maybe I should 
Keep this to myself 
Waiting ’til I 
Know you better  
I am trying 
Not to tell you 
But I want to 
I’m scared of what you’ll say 
So I’m hiding what I’m feeling 
But I’m tired of 
Holding this inside my head  
I’ve been spending all my time 
Just thinking about ya 
I don’t know what to do 
I think I’m fallin’ for you 
I’ve been waiting all my life 
and now I found ya 
I don’t know what to do 
I think I’m fallin’ for you 
Fallin’ for you  
As I’m standing here 
And you hold my hand 
Pull me towards you 
And we start to dance 
All around us 
I see nobody 
Here in silence 
It’s just you and me  
I’m trying 
Not to tell you 
But I want to 
I’m scared of what you’ll say 
So I’m hiding what I’m feeling 
But I’m tired of 
Holding this inside my head  
I’ve been spending all my time 
Just thinking about ya 
I don’t know what to do 
I think I’m fallin’ for you 
I’ve been waiting all my life 
and now I found ya 
I don’t know what to do 
I think I’m fallin’ for you 
I'm fallin’ for you  
Oh I just can’t take it 
My heart is racing 
The emotions keep spilling out  
I’ve been spending all my time 
Just thinking about ya 
I don’t know what to do 
I think I’m fallin’ for you 
I’ve been waiting all my life 
and now I found ya 
I don’t know what to do 
I think I’m fallin’ for you 
I’m fallin’ for you  
I can’t stop thinking about it 
I want you all around me 
And now I just can’t hide it 
I think I’m fallin’ for you  
Can’t stop thinking about it 
I want you all around me 
And now I just can’t hide it 
I think I’m fallin’ for you  
I’m fallin’ for you  
Oohh 
Oh no no 
Oh no no no 
Oh I’m fallin’ for ya

----------


## CoffeeCup

I would like to share a fantastic piece of art with all of you. This is the song where the singer voice is a sort of a musical instrument. The voice and the music are so adjusted as the listener while following the singer is picked up by the instrumental flow and washed away to the sea of emotional music. "Centuries" by "The orb" from the "Cydonia" album of 2001. The brilliant vocal is by Aki Omori. 
I was surfing the web for the lyrics but have not found it. I can clearly hear the word "centuries"    but all the others are the mystery. If somebody can, please post the lyrics!

----------


## rockzmom

CoffeeCup, I will research fory our lyrics "The orb" next and see what I can find.  
Right now, I am catching up on *bitpicker/Robin's* posting about the band *The Vincent Black Shadow*. 
Robin, I am so glad you found this band and posted the songs!   ::  I like Metro very much. Their lead singer, Cassandra Ford, reminds the girls and me of Gwen Stefani! And the band has the feel of the old No Doubt that is touring right now and is hoping to make a new album after touring. It is interesting that there is ANOTHER band by the name of Vincent Black Shadow in Baltimore, Maryland!  
I also found out that Cassandra is a painter and her paintings are for sale and on her Web site. Now the only bad thing is that she also used to work for EA Games and I used to work for the competition! Oh well. 
Here are the track listings:
Track #	54
Song: 	Metro
Artist: 	The Vincent Black Shadow
Album: 	Fear's In The Water
Composer: 	
Year: 	 
Track #	55
Song: 	Don't Make Me So Mad
Artist: 	The Vincent Black Shadow
Album: 	El Monstruo
Composer: 	
Year: 	2008  
So, since I brought up Gwen and No Doubt I figured I would post two songs by them. One is my favorite and one I just heard this week for the first time! My favorite is "Just  A Girl" and it is an acoustical version that Gwen did. The other song, is ummm, well rather funny and quirky and silly and is called "Wind it Up." When the girls and I heard in the car this week, at first we were speechless and then we just started to laugh. However, it might have been a good dance song and the video is really well done.  *Track #	56
Song: 	Just a Girl
Artist: 	No Doubt
Album: 	Tragic Kingdom. The
Composer: Gwen Stefani/Tom Dumont
Year: 	1995* 
(no video as it was done at a radio interview. You have to listen to it on the MR Playlist.) 
Lyrics (from album version): 
Take this pink ribbon off my eyes
I'm exposed
And it's no big surprise
Don't you think I know
Exactly where I stand
This world is forcing me
To hold your hand
'Cause I'm just a girl, little ol' me
Don't let me out of your sight
I'm just a girl, all pretty and petite
So don't let me have any rights
Oh...I've had it up to here!The moment that I step outside
So many reasons
For me to run and hide
I can't do the little things
I hold so dear
'Cause it's all those little things
That I fear'Cause I'm just a girl.
I'd rather not be
'Cause they won't let me drive
Late at night
I'm just a girl,
Guess I'm some kind of freak
'Cause they all sit and stare
With their eyes
I'm just a girl.
Take a good looks at me
Just your typical prototype
Oh...I've had it up to here!
Oh...am I making myself clear?
I'm just a girl
I'm just a girl in the world...
That's all that you'll let me be!I'm just a girl, living in captivity
Your rule of thumb
Make me worry some
I'm just a girl, what's my destiny?
What I've succumbed to
Is making me numb
I'm just a girl. my apologies
What I've become is burdensome
I'm just a girl. lucky me
Twiddle-dum there's no comparison
Oh...I've had it up to!
Oh...I've had it up to!!
Oh...I've had it up to here.   *Track #	57
Song: 	Wind It Up
Artist: 	Gwen Stefani
Album: 	The Sweet Escape
Composer: Stefani, Williams	
Year: 	2005*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qHtkWyNvgU 
Lyrics: 
High on the hills with the lonely goatherd, lay-od-lay-od-lay-he-hoo
Yodell back with the girl and goatherd, lay-od-lay-od-low 
Wind it up
Wind it up, uh, uh, uh, uh
Yodellay, yodallay, yodal-low 
(Yeah)
This is the key that makes us wind up
When the beat comes on, the girls all line up
And the boys all look, but no, they can't touch
But the girls want to know why the boys like us so much 
They like the we dance, they like the way we work
They like that way that L.A.M.B. is going across my shirt
They like the way my pants, it compliments my shape (She's crazy, right?)
They like the way we react everytime we dance 
Everytime the bass bangs, realize it calls your name
Let the beat wind you up, and don't stop till your time is up
Get in line now 
Wind it up, uh, uh, uh, uh
Wind it up, uh, uh, uh, uh
Yodellay, yodallay, yodal-low 
You've got to let the beat get under your skin
You've got to open up, and let it all in
But see, once it gets in, the poppin' begins
And then you find out, why all the boys stare 
They're trying to bite our style
Trying to study our approach
They like the way we do it, so original
I guess that they are slow, so they should leave the room
This beat is for the clubs, and cars that go 
Everytime the bass bangs, realize it calls your name
Let the beat wind you up, and don't stop till your time is up
Get in line now 
Uh, uh, uh, wind it up, uh, uh, uh, uh
(Ya'll ready) 
Wind it up, uh, uh, uh, uh
Wind it up, uh, uh, uh, uh
Yodellay, yodallay, yodal-low 
Uh huh, it's your moment
Uh huh, come on girl, you know you own it
Uh huh, you know your key is still tick-tockin'
Hell yeah, and you know they're watchin' 
Get it girl, get it, get it girl
Get it girl, get it, get it girl
To the front, to the side,
To the back, but don't let him ride

----------


## rockzmom

> I was surfing the web for the lyrics but have not found it. I can clearly hear the word "centuries"    but all the others are the mystery. If somebody can, please post the lyrics!

 CoffeeCup, the program I use easily found the song, album, track number, and art work; yet, it did not return composer OR lyrics!!!   ::   
This sounds like a song and group that Rtyom might be a fan of. *RTYOM* are you there??? Can you help out with this one??? I have also posted it as track #58 to the playlist as you made it sooooooo easy for me to do so   ::   
So group, two ways for you to listen to this song!
Direct link "Centuries" *OR* on the MR Playlist!

----------


## ekaterinak

Hello! 
I found two Russian songs.
The first is * "Обломки чувств"* (Debrises of feelings) by _Таня_ (_Tanya_). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5J6hg04VnU   *Обломки чувств* (Debrises of feelings)
by  _Таня_ 
На крыльях нашей любви
Не осталось рабочих турбин.
Под нами гектары равнин
И до посадочной полосы мы не долетим. 
На удачный финал
Шанс до невозможности мал,
И ты бросаешь штурвал
Сказав, что устал.
Мол, наш роман свое отлетал 
Мы теряем высоту, паника на борту
И нас давно уже не ждут
В аэропорту.
Промотав перед глазами лучших кадров череду
Я столкновенья жду.  _Припев:_
И в новостях покажут лишь обломки чувств,
Что раньше связывали нас,
И черный ящик мою грусть
Передаст в обрывках песенных фраз. 
Наш с тобою союз
Со всех радаров исчез,
И на место происшествия не успели вовремя
Ни «скорая», ни МЧС. 
Меня теперь не узнать – 
Сколько не проводи экспертиз.
А ты –  такой же как был,
Будто бы с небес со мной не падал вниз. 
И у тебя новый рейс, новый экипаж
И ваш блестящий фюзеляж
Прочнее, чем наш
И ему вряд ли повредит даже саботаж.
А от нашего – остался только репортаж. 
Где показали лишь обломки чувств,
Что раньше связывали нас
А черный ящик мою грусть
Передаст в обрывках песенных фраз.  _Припев:_
В новостях показали лишь обломки чувств,
Что раньше связывали нас.
А черный ящик мою грусть
Передал в обрывках песенных фраз. 
and 
The second is *"Happy end"* by _"Пара нормальных"_ (_Couple of normal_) 
In first time I looked them in the Russian music contest. It is called «Новая волна» (“New wave”). I liked this song much. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xru0r-pefU  *Happy End*
by  _«Пара нормальных»_ 
Нарисую мелом, напишу:
«I love you».
Два сценария одной судьбы,
Разный взгляд и цвет одной игры. 
Напишу о том, что ты ушла,
Но вернулась вскоре навсегда.
Ты же рисовала на открытках
Двери для меня, что впредь закрыты  _Припев:_
Не пиши «the end», я придумаю Happy end
Поверну все так, чтоб два сердца вновь бились в такт.
Все ведь как в кино, разреши лишь доснять его.
Не пиши «the end», я придумаю Happy end 
Ты же знаешь все исправить можно,
Зачеркнуть, переписать обложку,
Переснять все сцены, монологи
Из сюжетов вычеркнуть так много… 
Декорации сменить на осень
О локациях никто не спросит.
Разреши мне сделать это тайно,
Чтоб все получилось, как случайно.  _Припев:_

----------


## Zubr

Jacques Brel -- Amsterdam
[video:3plk6dvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xtxbpoR6KQ[/video:3plk6dvk] 
This great song was also sung by David Bowie, so I won't have to fail miserably at translating the lyrics:
In the port of Amsterdam
There's a sailor who sings
Of the dreams that he brings
From the wide open sea
In the port of Amsterdam
There's a sailor who sleeps
While the river bank weeps
To the old willow tree 
In the port of Amsterdam
There's a sailor who dies
Full of beer, full of cries
In a drunken town fight
In the port of Amsterdam
There's a sailor who's born
On a hot muggy morn
By the dawn's early light 
In the port of Amsterdam
Where the sailors all meet
There's a sailor who eats
Only fish heads and tails
And he'll show you his teeth
That have rotted too soon
That can haul up the sails
That can swallow the moon 
And he yells to the cook
With his arms open wide
"Hey, bring me more fish
Throw it down by my side"
And he wants so to belch
But he's too full to try
So he stands up and laughs
And he zips up his fly 
In the port of Amsterdam
You can see sailors dance
Paunches bursting their pants
Grinding women to porch
They've forgotten the tune
That their whiskey voice croaked
Splitting the night
With the roar of their jokes
And they turn and they dance
And they laugh and they lust
Till the rancid sound of the accordion bursts
And then out of the night
With their pride in their pants
And the sluts that they tow
Underneath the street lamps 
In the port of Amsterdam
There's a sailor who drinks
And he drinks and he drinks
And he drinks once again
He'll drink to the health
Of the whores of Amsterdam
Who've given their bodies
To a thousand other men
Yeah, they've bargained their virtue
Their goodness all gone
For a few dirty coins
Well he just can't go on
Throws his nose to the sky
And he aims it up above
And he pisses like I cry
On the unfaithful love 
In the port of Amsterdam
In the port of Amsterdam 
Ahh it always moves my heart. Just listen to these 'r'.

----------


## ski-ops

I'm helplessly addicted to this 
KAMON!!! - Брюнетка
[video:3r242w2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glvMMfmIQIA&feature=channel_page[/video:3r242w2c] 
If anyone knows the words they'd be appreciated.

----------


## studyr

> I'm helplessly addicted to this 
> If anyone knows the words they'd be appreciated.

 *БРЮНЕТКА* (lyrics) 
Раньше я была
натуральной блондинкой
Розовое платьице,
домик и машинка,
Розовые туфельки,
сумочка, собачка. 
Но захотелось перемен –
Купила краски пачку! 
Хей детка!
Я теперь брюнетка,
Бежать бессмысленно –
Я стреляю метко!
Хей, детка!
Я теперь брюнетка,
Спасения нет!
Ты застраял в моей сетке. 
Раньше я была
Натуральной русой,
Косу заплетала,
Одевалась безвкусно,
Знала где у мужа
Прячется заначка. 
Но захотелось перемен –
Купила краски пачку! 
Хей детка!
Я теперь брюнетка,
Бежать бессмысленно –
Я стреляю метко!
Хей, детка!
Я теперь брюнетка,
Спасения нет!
Ты застраял в моей сетке. 
Раньше я была
Натуральной рыжей
Дерзкой и красивой,
Смелой и бесстыжей,
Укрощала тигров,
Мужиков и тачки. 
Но захотелось перемен –
Купила краски пачку! 
Хей детка!
Я теперь брюнетка,
Бежать бессмысленно –
Я стреляю метко 
P.S. Thank you for the song.

----------


## ekaterinak

> KAMON!!! - Брюнетка

 This lyric is very far from Puskin’s or Block’s ones.  ::   I think it is a joke, a zany funny joke. The video is corresponding to the spirit of music and song’s words. But I think the song seems aggressive and even cruel with it. I prefer to listen this music without its video. Only in this case it makes me smiling.   ::

----------


## studyr

> Originally Posted by ski-ops  
> KAMON!!! - Брюнетка   This lyric is very far from Puskin’s or Block’s ones.   I think it is a joke, a zany funny joke. The video is corresponding to the spirit of music and song’s words. But I think the song seems aggressive and even cruel with it. I prefer to listen this music without its video. Only in this case it makes me smiling.

 Do you remember this one?
[video:5zp2k0qd]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmDlS0-_HIE[/video:5zp2k0qd]  *Маленькая бяка* 
А я маленькая мерзость
А я маленькая гнусь ага-ага
Я поганками наелась
И на пакости стремлюсь
Я людей пугаю ночью
Обожаю крик и брань
А я маленькая сволочь
А я маленькая дрянь
У меня четыре зуба восемь шей
У меня большие губы до ушей
Я диету соблюдаю много лет
Тараканов поедаю на обед
Опускаю их в посуду выпускаю им кишки
И в полученное блюдо запускаю две руки
Ведь я маленькая мерзость
А я маленькая гнусь ага-ага
Я поганками наелась
И на пакости стремлюсь
Я людей пугаю ночью
Обожаю крик и брань
А я маленькая сволочь
А я маленькая дрянь
Голубой фингал под глазом это я
И микробная зараза это я
Надпись мелом на заборе тоже я
И ботинок на мозоли я я я
Если вам нужна фальшивка
Тунеядка тут как тут
Хулиганкой и паршивкой меня мальчики зовут
А я маленькая мерзость
А я маленькая гнусь ага-ага
Я поганками наелась
И на пакости стремлюсь
Я людей пугаю ночью
Обожаю крик и брань
А я маленькая сволочь
А я маленькая дрянь
А вчера с соседом Колей в три часа
Приключились в коридоре чудеса
Я его поцеловала лишь слегка
И совсем околдовала мужика
Он теперь сидит на стуле
Мой красавчик-оболдуй
И в пиджак пускает слюни вспоминая поцелуй
Что за маленькая мерзость
Что за маленькая гнусь
Я поганками наелась
И на пакости стремлюсь
Я людей пугаю ночью
Обожаю крик и брань
А я маленькая сволочь
А я маленькая дрянь

----------


## ekaterinak

> Do you remember this one? *Маленькая бяка*

 No, I do not. I look this in first time in my life  ::  
Надо же!!! Есть многое на свете, друг, Горацио, что и не снилось нашим мудрецам!!! /Just fancy!My friend, Gorasio, Many things exist and have not been dreamed to our men of wisdom   ::   ::

----------


## bitpicker

> I look this in first time in my life

 Your sig asks for corrections, so: you either see this for the first time in your life, or you are looking at it for the first time in your life. 
Robin

----------


## ekaterinak

> Originally Posted by ekaterinak  I look this in first time in my life     Your sig asks for corrections, so: you either see this for the first time in your life, or you are looking at it for the first time in your life. 
> Robin

 Thanks, Robin! I will try to memorize it  ::  
I see this for the first time in my life   ::

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by bitpicker        Originally Posted by ekaterinak  I look this in first time in my life     Your sig asks for corrections, so: you either see this for the first time in your life, or you are looking at it for the first time in your life. 
> Robin   Thanks, Robin! I will try to memorize it  
> I see this for the first time in my life

 Robin and ekaterinak, you almost have it. I think it might have got messed up in translation...  :: 
In this case, it should be... "This is the first time I have (I've) seen it." OR "I have (I've) never seen it before." 
OR for more detail it would be... "I have (I've) never seen this video before." OR "This is the first time I have (I've) seen this video."

----------


## studyr

Jazz, it's a shame that you can't understand Russian  ::   Online translator gives this: 
And I small nasty thing
And I small bend aha-aha
I поганками have gorged on
And on a dirty trick I aspire
I frighten people at night
I adore shout and abuse
And I small to drag
And I small rubbish
At me four teeth eight necks
At me the big lips to ears
I observe a diet many years
Cockroaches I eat for a dinner
I lower them in ware I let out it guts
And in the received dish I start two hands
After all I small nasty thing
And I small bend aha-aha
I поганками have gorged on
And on a dirty trick I aspire
I frighten people at night
I adore shout and abuse
And I small to drag
And I small rubbish
Blue shiner under an eye it I
And a microbic infection it I
Inscription a chalk on a fence too I
And a boot on a callosity I I I
If the forgery is necessary to you
The parasite here as here
And паршивкой boys call me the hooligan
And I small nasty thing
And I small bend aha-aha
I поганками have gorged on
And on a dirty trick I aspire
I frighten people at night
I adore shout and abuse
And I small to drag
And I small rubbish
And yesterday with neighbour Kolej at three o'clock
Miracles have happened in a corridor
I have kissed him only slightly
Also has absolutely bewitched the muzhik
It sits now on a chair
Mine krasavchik-obolduj
And in a jacket slobbers recollecting a kiss
That for small nasty thing
That for the small I bend
I поганками have gorged on
And on a dirty trick I aspire
I frighten people at night
I adore shout and abuse
And I small to drag
And I small rubbish 
It omited "поганками", "поганка"="toadstool"

----------


## rockzmom

Studyr... I am laughing at the translation.

----------


## capecoddah

Some rather old 'cutting edge' to remember Les Paul, inventor of the electric guitar and multi-track recording. Without these 2 inventions, at the time they were made,, modern music would be totally different. I have an old scratchy LP, I should get a CD. I'm sure the sales have skyrocketed after his death. RIP Les.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UvXr2e9DwU

----------


## Basil77

A couple of hits from early 2000s: 
[video:3uyths6h]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fnh6h9zXv4[/video:3uyths6h] 
[video:3uyths6h]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gufBeLA9lnQ[/video:3uyths6h]

----------


## ski-ops

Спасибо studyr. 
Это хорошо ekaterinak. Мы не можем ожидать, что всё русская поп музыка можно сравнивать с Пушкином   ::

----------


## rockzmom

Wow! You all have been busy!!!  *ekaterinak*, your two songs, they are not the style that I am used to from you! So much more mellow.   *Zubr*, I will be a disappointment to you yet again when I state that I had never heard of Jacques Brel or the song Amsterdam. Just put another black mark next to my name (the uneducated American)   ::  .  
I listened to it and was amazed. I went online and read about him and then found on YouTube the film of him actually singing it and got goose bumps watching him. I then made the girls watch it as well. This should be on the movie thread as it is just one of the most wonderful pieces of "art" I have ever had the pleasure of watching. I am being 100% sincere when I say that.  
Even if you had not provided the translation in English (oh please, put up the French for those who want to practice their French!), just his passion and emotion he is providing via his voice was enough for me. I didn't need to know what he was singing about (but it is nice to know). Then when I saw him on the film, oh my… I was taken to a whole different level! The girls and I were talking the other day about dancers who just go through the motions vs. those who actually feel the dance and music. I commented to them after they watched this, “How many singers have you seen just go through the motions? Now you have seen a “real” singer who believed in what he was singing.” 
Thank you so very much for posting this song Zubr. 
For those of you who want to watch the film, here are two links that I found:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1oX3bdIMqk  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZFr2Fh66zs   *ski-ops*, sorry that you have to follow such a "glowing" review. Your song is as far away different as can be! It is a catchy tune I must admit and I can see how it can get stuck in you head! Are the words really as close to the translation as George posted or is ekaterinak correct and he is just being silly? 
----
All of these song are now up on the MR Playlist and if you have any of the missing information for me that would be great.  Here they go as follows: 
Track #	59
Song: 	Обломки чувств (Debrises of feelings)
Artist: 	Таня (Tanya)
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	 
Track #	60
Song: 	Happy End (in Russian)
Artist: 	Пара нормальных (Couple of Normal)
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year: 	 
Track #	61
Song: 	Amsterdam (in French)
Artist: 	Jacques Brel
Album: 	Enregistrement Public à l'Olympia 1964. 
Composer: Jacques Brel
Year: 	1964 
Track #	62
Song: 	Брюнетка (Brunette) in Russian
Artist: 	KAMON
Album: 	
Composer: 	
Year:

----------


## rockzmom

> Some rather old 'cutting edge' to remember Les Paul, inventor of the electric guitar and multi-track recording. Without these 2 inventions, at the time they were made,, modern music would be totally different. I have an old scratchy LP, I should get a CD. I'm sure the sales have skyrocketed after his death. RIP Les.

 capecoddah, you are soooo right. Where would music be today without Les??? 
"The Wizard of Waukesha" is an old black and white documentary on Les Paul and it features Mike Bloomfield, Rick Derringer, Rolling Stones, and others http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vomuse9tok part 1of 5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff1dmh1XA2w part 2 of 5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuXLUUJA0Rs part 3 of 5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP7qI5RVtxw part 4 of 5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdAP7Bs6UZ0 part 5 of 5 
This is a clip from the rock doc that was done about him when he was 90 called "Les Paul Chasing the Sound"! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP7qI5RVtxw

----------


## ekaterinak

> Robin and ekaterinak, you almost have it. I think it might have got messed up in translation... 
> In this case, it should be... "This is the first time I have (I've) seen it." OR "I have (I've) never seen it before." 
> OR for more detail it would be... "I have (I've) never seen this video before." OR "This is the first time I have (I've) seen this video."

  ::   ::   ::   ::  
I have been still hoping to wake up at once and say about me: “I know English”.   ::  This happy moment has not come yet  ::  , so I can comfort myself and take all my optimism into my mind.   ::  
Thank you, Rockzmom! It is great, that we (me and Robin) have your help too.   ::   ::   __________________________________________________  _______________
I think, this team is known by many of people on both sides of Ocean. It is *“Queen”*. Their songs are loved in Russia even now days. We have web sites with translations of the lyrics. Everybody who was listening them could not be indifferent. 
I suppose, their music could be called like “Classic of 20-th centuries”.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBZ5AEccxEU *I'm going slightly mad*  _by Queen_ 
When the outside temperature rises
And the meaning is oh so clear
One thousand and one yellow daffodils
Begin to dance in front of you - oh dear
Are they trying to tell you something?
You're missing that one final screw
You're simply not in the pink my dear
To be honest you haven't got a clue
I'm going slightly mad
I'm going slightly mad
It finally happened - happened
It finally happened - ooh oh
It finally happened - I'm slightly mad
Oh dear!
I'm one card short of a full deck
I'm not quite the shilling
One wave short of a shipwreck
I'm not at my usual top billing
I'm coming down with a fever
I'm really out to sea
This kettle is boiling over
I think I'm a banana tree
Oh dear, I'm going slightly mad
I'm going slightly mad
It finally happened, happened
It finally happened uh huh
It finally happened I'm slightly mad - oh dear!
I'm knitting with only one needle
Unravelling fast its true
I'm driving only three wheels these days
But my dear how about you?
I'm going slightly mad
I'm going slightly mad
It finally happened
It finally happened oh yes
It finally happened
I'm slightly mad!
Just very slightly mad!
And there you have it!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ADh8Fs3YdU *The show must go on* _by Queen_ 
Empty spaces - what are we living for
Abandoned places - I guess we know the score
On and on, does anybody know what we are looking for...
Another hero, another mindless crime
Behind the curtain, in the pantomime
Hold the line, does anybody want to take it anymore 
The show must go on,
The show must go on
Inside my heart is breaking
My make-up may be flaking
But my smile still stays on. 
Whatever happens, I'll leave it all to chance
Another heartache, another failed romance
On and on, does anybody know what we are living for?
I guess I'm learning, I must be warmer now
I'll soon be turning, round the corner now
Outside the dawn is breaking
But inside in the dark I'm aching to be free 
The show must go on
The show must go on
Inside my heart is breaking
My make-up may be flaking
But my smile still stays on 
My soul is painted like the wings of butterflies
Fairytales of yesterday will grow but never die
I can fly - my friends 
The show must go on
The show must go on
I'll face it with a grin
I'm never giving in
On - with the show - 
I'll top the bill, I'll overkill
I have to find the will to carry on
On with the -
On with the show -
The show must go on...

----------


## ekaterinak

> Это хорошо, ekaterinak. Мы не можем ожидать, что всЕ тексты песен русскОЙ поп-музыкИ сравнимы сО стихами ПушкинА

 That is the great happy that Pushkin did not write like that.    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
При одной мысли об этом, я просто падаю со стула от смеха!!!!!!!!!!!!! / I am falling off my chair laughing at the idea of it !!!!  ::   ::  
I gave to taste this creation (Brunette by Kamon) for my colleagues. My colleagues are very different years old. They are from 60 to 20. Everybody was liked and made smiling by it. 
I’ll make the translation of it into English soon. This blockbuster song is worth it.  ::  (I did it already. See here viewtopic.php?f=57&t=18978 )

----------


## bitpicker

I'd be interested to see how 'I'm Going Slightly Mad' was translated into Russian, or in fact any language at all... The song is mostly a collection of partly established, partly made-up phrases all meaning 'I am slightly mad'. Typical British English playing on words. 
Robin

----------


## ekaterinak

> I'd be interested to see how 'I'm Going Slightly Mad' was translated into Russian, or in fact any language at all... The song is mostly a collection of partly established, partly made-up phrases all meaning 'I am slightly mad'. Typical British English playing on words. 
> Robin

 http://www.queen4u.ru/im-going-slightly-mad.html 
It is very difficult text for translation. There is almost word for word translation in link. 
I think, this song is about the true and the falsehood, is about the reality and the illusiveness, is about that thoughts may become into material things. It is something about an abroad between material things and spirit. Also it is about a person who is imaging himself as omnipotent. Maybe it is like this: If you want to make God laughing, tell him about your plans.

----------


## Hanna

Well, I want to learn Russian!   :"":  
I already know how I learnt English, approximately:    
50% Studying
20% Music
20% TV and Film
10% Direct exposure  *So I need to get hold of some good Russian music and listen to that*, instead of English music. 
Thanks some tips from Lampada I've got links for some new recordings of Russian folk songs.  
Last time I listened to Russian music was 1990s e.g. Nautilus, DDT, Kino, Mumij Troll...  Which I liked even though couldn't understand most of the lyrics. But I don't think they are active anymore.  
Right now I need somebody who sings CLEARLY though and ideally uses EASY words...   ::  
(Maybe I should listen to Sofia Rotaro, haha!   ::   ) *
But seriously, a friend of mine mentioned an artist called Zemfira*. He's got good taste I think, so I guess she's good,  but I haven't heard anything by her.  *
Any other tips appreciated...*

----------


## ekaterinak

> Well, I want to learn Russian!   :"": 
> Nautilus,

 *Прогулки по воде / The walks on the water* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ogh3GjpS ... re=related 
С причала рыбачил апостол Андрей 
А Спаситель ходил по воде.
И Андрей доставал из воды пескарей,
а Спаситель - погибших людей.
И Андрей закричал: "Я покину причал,
Если ты не откроешь секрет".
А Спаситель ответил: "Спокойно, Андрей,
Никакого секрета здесь нет. 
Видишь там, на горе, возвышается крест?
Под ним десяток солдат. Повиси-ка на нём.
А когда надоест, возвращайся назад,
Гулять по воде, гулять по воде,
Гулять по воде со мной". 
Но, Учитель, на касках блистают рога,
Чёрный ворон кружит над крестом.
Объясни мне сейчас, пожалей дурака,
А распятье оставь на потом.
Онемел Спаситель и топнул в сердцах
По водной глади ногой:
"Ты и верно –  дурак!". И Андрей в слезах
побрёл с пескарями домой. 
Видишь там, на горе, возвышается крест.
Под ним десяток солдат. Повиси-ка на нём.
А когда надоест, возвращайся назад,
Гулять по воде, гулять по воде,
Гулять по воде со мной   

> DDT,

 *Осень / Autumn*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOVbDHk7-yg   

> Kino,

 *Группа крови / Group of blood *  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz8WFvCHc4E
It is new performance by Anastasiya Prihodko. The original song by Kino is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPkCCG0j3mA    

> A friend of mine mentioned an artist called Zemfira.

 *Хочешь? / Do you want?* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMvEfHtPht8

----------


## studyr

> *
>  a friend of mine mentioned an artist called Zemfira*. He's got good taste I think, so I guess she's good,  but I haven't heard anything by her.

 Земфира.But I thing you'd better learn ordinary Russian first.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Any other tips appreciated...[/b]

 I'd start here if I were you:    viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5264

----------


## studyr

Была такая классная песня
[video:jxikzmuy]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kpDHKmXQFA[/video:jxikzmuy]
а сегодня я наткнулся в сетке на её пародию
[video:jxikzmuy]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSZSQLxINrY[/video:jxikzmuy]

----------


## ekaterinak

This song is my favorite at all. 
It has very long history. The music was created by Alexander Vasilyevich Alexandrov and the first text was created by V.I. Lebedev –Kumuch in 1938. After that, the lyrics of it had three redactions – 
in 1943 by S.V. Mikhalkov and G. El-Registan, 
in 1977 and in 2000 by S.V. Mikhalkov. 
This song is very famous in Russia now. I suppose, foreigners heard it too.  ::   
Version of 2000 in different singers: http://www.zshare.net/audio/64375110057b2cdd/  singer is  _Nikolai Noskov_ from *"Gorky Park"* band http://www.zshare.net/audio/64375318210db51e/ singer is _Larisa Dolina_
I will put the name and lyric of this song  later.

----------


## rockzmom

> This song is my favorite at all. 
> It has very long history. The music was created by Alexander Vasilyevich Alexandrov and the first text was created by V.I. Lebedev –Kumuch in 1938. After that, the lyrics of it had three redactions – 
> in 1943 by S.V. Mikhalkov and G. El-Registan, 
> in 1977 and in 2000 by S.V. Mikhalkov. 
> This song is very famous in Russia now. I suppose, foreigners heard it too.   
> Version of 2000 in different singers: http://ifolder.ru/13608251  singer is  _Nikolai Noskov_ from *"Gorky Park"* band http://ifolder.ru/13608303 singer is _Larisa Dolina_
> I will put the name and lyric of this song  later.

 ekaterinak, a couple of questions for you about this. 
One, as you know my Russian is well cough, cough... so, do we need to download the songs to listen to them? 
Two, you used the word "redactions" in your description. Redacted is a word "usually" used to mean "to obscure or remove (text) from a document prior to publication or release" and is used a great deal by lawyers (and since I used to work with them so much is the only reason I know the word so well   ::  ). So, just to be clear, the lyrics had words taken "out" or were they changed, or were words added? This is interesting. Can you clarify a little more about this? 
Also, I have already added the two Queen songs to the Playlist. They were easy as they were already on Playlist.com so I just had to click the add button!

----------


## alexB

What she meant was it has been altered or rather refurbished.
Yes, it has to be downloaded. I did and it turned out to be a nice almost familiar song, a teaser, a quiz for aliens, if you know what I mean.  ::

----------


## studyr

deleted

----------


## ekaterinak

> ekaterinak, a couple of questions for you about this. 
> One, as you know my Russian is well cough, cough... so, do we need to download the songs to listen to them?

 O! Excuse me! I did not look at this page with English speakers glance. Sorry. I set right the situation http://www.zshare.net/audio/64375110057b2cdd/ singer is Nikolai Noskov from "Gorky Park" band http://www.zshare.net/audio/64375318210db51e/ singer is Larisa Dolina   

> Two, you used the word "redactions" in your description. Redacted is a word "usually" used to mean "to obscure or remove (text) from a document prior to publication or release" and is used a great deal by lawyers (and since I used to work with them so much is the only reason I know the word so well   ). So, just to be clear, the lyrics had words taken "out" or were they changed, or were words added? This is interesting. Can you clarify a little more about this?

 In the first time (in 1943) the lyric changed at all.
In the second time (in 1977) only some line of the text was changed.
In the third time (in 2000) the lyric was changed at all again.
But during all these times the main meaning (idea) did not be changed.  
What is this song about? Do you remember “Gone with the Wind” novel by Margaret Mitchell. There is a reflection by Scarlett about her “Tara” (“Tara” is her land). This reflection are located somewhere to the end of the novel. She realized in it that the main thing for everybody (including herself) was a homeland, and this thing was worth everything at all. 
I think, this song wakes up the thoughts like Scarlett’s ones. The song takes from everybody their best sides and feelings.  This song expresses love to homeland.

----------


## ekaterinak

> What she meant was it has been altered or rather refurbished.
> Yes, it has to be downloaded. I did and it turned out to be a nice almost familiar song, a teaser, a quiz for aliens, if you know what I mean.

 it is wonderful song, is not it? 
Мне очень нравится. Даже не могу свои восторги описывать на английском.  ::   ::

----------


## ekaterinak

> Originally Posted by rockzmom   just to be clear, the lyrics had words taken "out" or were they changed, or were words added? This is interesting.

  studyr, проверьте, пожалуйста, свои личные сообщения. Я Вам отправила одно.   ::   ::

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  ekaterinak, a couple of questions for you about this. 
> One, as you know my Russian is well cough, cough... so, do we need to download the songs to listen to them?   O! Excuse me! I did not look at this page with English speakers glance. Sorry. I set right the situation http://www.zshare.net/audio/64375110057b2cdd/ singer is Nikolai Noskov from "Gorky Park" band http://www.zshare.net/audio/64375318210db51e/ singer is Larisa Dolina

 No problem. I tried Google Translate with the first site and I was still not 100% sure which buttons to click and such as some things did not translate. Thanks for the new links and for all the background information about the song!  
Okay, now I get it after listening to the songs. It took me a while to remember where I had heard the melody before. I was racking my brains going "I know this song. Where have I heard it? Was it in English?"   ::  
And then as I was reviewing my post it came to me and I felt really stupid and happy at the same time when I remembered.  
Very good ekaterinak! It is a lovely song and previously I had only head the melody before and not the lyrics so thank you for posting both of these!  ::  No, no! I was wrong! I now remember exactly where it was I had heard it with the singing in Russian!!! Of course, as I have no understanding of Russian it just all blended together as melody to me. Oh, I feel so much better that I have remembered.  ::  You gave me a puzzle like eLearner usally does! 
I'll comment more after you respond and post a link to what it was I remembered.

----------


## ekaterinak

> Okay, now I get it after listening to the songs. It took me a while to remember where I had heard the melody before. I was racking my brains going "I know this song. Where have I heard it? Was it in English?"

 I have been noticing before, that some foreign musicians had made the songs with using of our Anthem’s melody. It confirms my opinion as an adding, that it is not ordinary music notes. It is said that music don’t have any borders or any languages.  ::    I think, this song is the brightest example of it. I am glad that this music recognizable for you. Of course, I understand that it was not easy task, and I remember, that foreigners don’t listen it during their life (including childhood too) .  Thank you very much!   ::   ::   __________________________________________________  ______
May be I am a bit partial, but I can’t hold myself, so I publish here another two version Russian Anthem:  http://www.zshare.net/audio/644330465727df00/ singer is Anita Tsoy (Анита Цой) http://www.zshare.net/audio/64433254456fe457/ singer is team “Lyubbe”, solo by Nikolay Rastorguev (группа «Любэ», солист Николай Расторгуев) 
Choose that performance which is closer for you.   ::  
Here is more information http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Anthem_of_Russia and lyric.
Here is some variants of translations in English http://www.hymn.ru/anthem-russia-2000-en.html __________________________________________________  ____   

> You gave me a puzzle like eLearner usally does![/color]
> I'll comment more after you respond and post a link to what it was I remembered.

 I am are intrigued by you very much.  ::   How did you guess my little puzzle?    ::

----------


## rockzmom

> I am are intrigued by you very much.   How did you guess my little puzzle?

 While I am certain I have heard it other places, you must remember my passion... movies... so it was a movie that I remembered it from. One that I am certain all of the native Ruissians will trash because of the horrible accents and stereotypes, yet I liked it for the witty comeback lines, I must admit I am a Sean Connery fan, and the fact that I was able to recall a line from the movie and then impress a professor and prove to my husband (who was also taking the class) that movies can teach you something. Just to explain, the class was about the old Novell Netware 5.0 and the line from the movie was "One ping" and I remembered that and answered the professor's question about how to test a computer. BTW, no one else in the class knew the answer. hehehe, gotta love movies! 
So, what was the movie that you will all trash??? Here is the scene with the song:
[video:25lysned]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNmTO9t8Boo[/video:25lysned]

----------


## Hanna

*Ekaterina, Rockzmom etc  -- you are awesome film and music critics! I love this thread. *  
Ok, since you mentioned it, I am going to help the Russians to trash "The Hunt for Red October!" There was a lot of publicity surrounding this film - I saw at the cinema when it first came out.  It is quite a silly story... The Russian roles are played by miscellaneous Europeans - not by Russian actors.  A Swedish actor was in the film and got a lot of criticism for it, because the film was so political. He played a Russian of course... 
The plot (story):  

> A Soviet submarine captain (played by Sean Connery) decides to defect to the United States in a brand new Soviet nuclear submarine. But he doesn't tell the crew/sailors onboard the submarine. The Soviet Navy realises what his plan is and starts pursuing the submarine with the intention of sinking it. (They don't care that this would kill the entire crew.)  There is some kind of risk of nuclear war as well, but I forgot the deatils.  
> Luckily the United States Navy comes to the rescue and saves all the nice people from submarine, while at the same time tricking the USSR into believing that the submarine was sunk. Конец фильма!

 The Cold War was still going on when this film was made. So like in all such films, the Russians are portrayed as mainly "evil" apart from those who want to defect to the West, like the submarine captain. If I was Russian I would not watch this film! As far as I know, there were no Soviet films of this type made about the USA - or if there are I have never heard about them.  
About the accents etc (sorry rockzmom!) Some Hollywood films that have an "international" plot have such bad accents, national stereotypes and politics that they seem silly to people in Europe for instance. That's how I felt about The Hunt for Red October when I saw it - even though I was only an ignorant teenager at the time! As a Russian time reference, I remember watching this film just after I found out that Viktor Tsoj had died, (a really famous rock musician in Russia).

----------


## studyr

> In a victory of immortal ideas of communism we see the future of our country

   ::   ::   ::   :: 
P.S. What joint he smoked? I want the same.

----------


## rockzmom

> *Two bands to watch!* 
> Both of these bands are prime and on the edge with new albums soon to be released. The question is, will their new albums make or break them?   *Flyleaf*, an alternative metal band that is trying to seperate themselves from a "Christian Band" and a "band made up of Christians." They are scheduled to release their sophomore album, "Memento Mori" (Latin for "Be mindful of death") in August. Their 1st album, released in 2005, went platinum (sold over 1,000,000 copies in the U.S.).

 So, as I wrote about back on July 29th, Flyleaf has a new album coming out. 
Their first single will be "Again" which they have played in concert a number of times, yet now they have it on an album... AND I found a copy of it out on YouTube....*and it rocks!*
You can take a listen to it here ...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf8OVPGbMAc 
If you like the song and want to be WAY "cutting edge" you can download a copy of the song at this  link. I have no idea how they got it or how it is out on YouTube as you can't even get this on iTunes or anywhere else yet and per their own Web site "its introduction with the debut single “Again,” set to impact at multiple formats nationwide on August 25th." 
BTW, the release date for the full ablum, MEMENTO MORI, is now October 27!

----------


## Hanna

Just for a laugh... A Russian childrens song, as a 1970s European love song....   :"": 
The singers are some Finnish people plus Björn Ulveus who later joined Abba...  
[video:1n0yc81g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xoqIIq068U[/video:1n0yc81g]

----------


## ekaterinak

> While I am certain I have heard it other places...

 It was so long ago. I have a vaguely remembering about of this film’s name, “Hunt for Red October”. This film does not have any success in Russia. The reason of it is its unlikelihood. The terrible accent is *as an addition only*.  ::   It was a very big mistake of Sean Connery because for about 120 000 000 inhabitants of Russia were amazed   ::   and many of them went away from Connerry’s fan club. It was his commercial miscalculation.
Generally I know only one foreign film is about cold war which is having a depth of scenario and an excellent  actor's play. It is *”K-19: The Widowmaker”* with Harrison Ford. Base of the film is a real fact. This film is about THE courage. There are not any marionettes.  ::   ___________________________________________
What is new in music????   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rockzmom

> What is new in music????

 Did you take a listen to the new Flyleaf song? If so, what did you think of it? My girls have been listening to nothing else ALL weekend.   ::  
Here is the link again for you ...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf8OVPGbMAc

----------


## ekaterinak

> Originally Posted by ekaterinak  What is new in music????       Did you take a listen to the new Flyleaf song? If so, what did you think of it? My girls have been listening to nothing else ALL weekend.   
> Here is the link again for you ...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf8OVPGbMAc

 Hmmm... Is it a sorrow song? (I thought “Yes, it is a sorrow song”. It was my first felling as a Russian native speaker). I warn, I don’t understand inflections of English lyric by my ear. I saw that the song’s video has the lyric, but I feel, I need to do translation to define my opinion.   ::  Lyric is always more complicated than prose.  ::   
Did your hear it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pVSXCohyrQ ? I don’t know whether to get it to USA from Europe?   _from Eurovision 2009, Iceland_  _by Yohanna_   *Is it true*  
You say you really know me 
You’re not afraid to show me 
What is in your eyes 
So tell me ’bout the rumours 
Are they only rumours? 
Are they only lies?  
Falling out of a perfect dream 
Coming out of the blue  
Is it true? (Is it true?) 
Is it over? 
Did I throw it away? 
Was it you? (Was it you?) 
Did you tell me 
You would never leave me this way?  
If you really knew me 
You couldn’t do this to me 
You would be my friend 
If one of us is lying 
There’s no use in trying 
No need to pretend  
Falling out of a perfect dream 
Coming out of the blue  
Is it true? (Is it true?) 
Is it over? 
Did I throw it away? 
Was it you? (Was it you?) 
Did you tell me 
You would never leave me this way?  
Is it true? (Is it true?) 
Is it over? 
Did I throw it away? 
Was it you? (Was it you?) 
Did you tell me 
You would never leave me this way?  
(Is it real?) 
(Did I dream it?) 
Will I wake from this pain? 
Is it true? (Is it true?) 
Is it over? 
Baby, did I throw it away? 
Ooh… is it true? ________________________ *And one more thing. It is for dance.* It was created by Russian musician. His name is *Dj YANKOVSKI*. There is a lyric in French. We often speak in Russian that French is a languages of Love. I suppose it bonds with French books which are well-known and loved by Russian people. Another reason is amazing melodiousness of French language. As for me French words sound as a music. Russian old nobility (which was in Russia until 1917) could make choose. And they did it. They chose French as a second language. They knew it as perfectly as their own.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEWiIZOlMxw *“Foule Sentimentale”* by_ DJ YANKOVSKI_
Who knows French? Who can tell us what this song say to? Please.... help  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rockzmom

ekaterinak, I'll get back to your questions and song posting in a bit. 
Here is a new song by Mika (who as a child  was trained by Alla Ardakov (Ablaberdyeva), a Russian opera professional) off his 2nd album, The Boy Who Knew Too Much. The song will be released on iTunes on Sept 6, and then released everywhere on Sept 7th. The album is coming out on Sept 21st. 
My girls and I heard the song this past Monday night on a TV show a that we watch here in the States on the ABC Family Channel that is aimed at teenaged girls. It is a new summer show called Make It of Break It. It was the pefect song choice for the plot and on screen action at the time. It was also the final episode of the season, so great placement for Mika! Older daughter right away knew it was Mika as she really liked his previous songs Grace Kelly and Love Today. 
It is interesting to note, that there are already three remix versions out of the song! 
Here are links to all versions of the song and the lyrics. Which version do you like best?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qq0DUAEa5A4 or http://www.mikasounds.com/video original version http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsPyC_eTKXA Calvin Harris Radio Edit Version http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cdXOdGrS-4 Mirwais Remix Version http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKv607yoGFA Don Diablo Remix Version 
Lyrics:
Running around like a clown on purpose
Who gives a damn about the family you come from?
No giving up when youre young and you want some 
Running around again
Running from running 
Waking up
In the midday sun
Whats to live for?
You could see what Ive done
Staring at emotion
In the light of day
I was running
From the things that youd say 
We are not what you think we are
We are golden, we are golden.
We are not what you think we are
We are golden, we are golden. 
Teenage dreams in a teenage circus
Running around like a clown on purpose
Who gives a damn about the family you come from?
No giving up when youre young and you want some 
Running around again
Running from running
Running around again
Running from running 
I was a boy
At an open door
Why you staring
Do you still think that you know?
Looking for treasure
In the things that you threw
Like a magpie
I live for glitter, not you 
We are not what you think we are
We are golden, we are golden.
We are not what you think we are
We are golden, we are golden. 
Teenage dreams in a teenage circus
Running around like a clown on purpose
Who gives a damn about the family you come from
No giving up when youre young and you want some 
Now Im sitting alone
Im finally looking around
Left here on my own
Im gonna hurt myself
Maybe losing my mind
Im still wondering why
Had to let the world let it bleed dry 
We are not what you think we are
We are not what you think we are
We are not what you think we are
We are golden, we are golden 
Teenage dreams in a teenage circus
Running around like a clown on purpose
Who gives a damn about the family you come from
No giving up when youre young and you want some 
Running around again
Running from running
Running around again
Running from running 
We are not what you think we are
We are golden, we are golden.

----------


## CoffeeCup

Hi, Rockzmom.
Unfortunately the playlist.com is no more accessible from Russia they write that:  

> Due to licensing restrictions, some or all tracks may be unavailable for playback in your country...

   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rockzmom

> Hi, Rockzmom.
> Unfortunately the playlist.com is no more accessible from Russia they write that:    
> 			
> 				Due to licensing restrictions, some or all tracks may be unavailable for playback in your country...

 Noooooooo! Before I had most of the songs all linked to files I had uploaded on Fileden.com as the Russian songs just are not out on the Internet and then I maxed out my free bandwidth so I had to try and find songs that were posted by others. I wonder if the songs that are directly from the Fileden are available but others are not? Is there a rhyme or reason? Can you get any songs to work?

----------


## Hanna

Same thing in England....  Not possible to access it. 
The idea of a playlist is great though... I can see it, just not listen.  
Of course, there are proxy servers etc which circumvent the problem. 
But it sort of ruins the enjoyment.  _
Greedy copyright mafia drives me crazy!_   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Hi, Rockzmom.
> Unfortunately the playlist.com is no more accessible from Russia they write that:    
> 			
> 				Due to licensing restrictions, some or all tracks may be unavailable for playback in your country...

 These links will help you: http://www.anonymouse.ws http://www.sneakme.net http://www.hidemyass.com

----------


## rockzmom

Something is going on, because when I went to look at the playlist just now, there are only 17 songs on it and there should be* 64*!!!    ::   
Does anyone know another service like playlist that I can use AND another free file storage service which stores music files with an .mp3 extension?

----------


## Hanna

The easiest way by far is if your ISP offers a little bit of free storage. 
Then, all you need to do is access this space and put the files there. 
Then you just give the URL for the mp3 file at your ISP. Like this:  http://ww.comcast.com/rocksmomspace/greatsong.mp3 
This approach means that people can listen to the file in their browser, or even download the file to their own computer. If you check the contract from the ISP it should say if you've got such space. Odds are that you do, but most people never use this space.  
Another option is to upload to Youtube without a video, just as a song. However, since the material is copyrighted it is POSSIBLE that sooner or later somebody will complain about it. The easiest way to avoid this is not to call the song or the artist by their actual names. This way the copyright enforcers won't automatically find the songs.  
There might be some Russian video music site that you can upload to and that doesn't have the same degree of copyright enforcement that US/EU based sites have. Perhaps the other forum members know of it? Yandex.ru might have something. Of course, this requires some Russian skills.  
Finally there is http://www.last.fm where you can make playlists. But ONLY if they have decided that the song can be played back (e.g. there's a royalty deal). Also, I don't think you can control the playing order on last.fm.
------------------------------------------------------------------------- _What a perfect opportunity for me to rant about my favourite topic!   
Net neutrality and the commercialisation of information online..._

----------


## rockzmom

Well, if you have access to the playlist, this song should be on there! I say "should." If not, here is the link to it on YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElO4x_BZ1As, "Wonderful" by Gary Go.  It is a nice uplifting song with a good beat for a debut song from this British artist. 
Now, he also did a cover of Lady Gaga's "Just Dance" and if you really want a laugh, take a listen to the live version he did and keep listening...don't stop 'cause you have to get to the rap part at about 1:50 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwErSE5Cfcs 
Lyrics for Wonderful:
The person that you were has died,  
You've lost the sparkle in your eyes,  
You fell for life; into it's traps, 
And now you wanna bridge the gaps. 
Now you wanna bridge the gaps, 
Now you want that person back.  
And all your ammunition's gone,  
Run out of fuel to carry on,  
You don't know what you wanna do,  
You've got no pull, to pull you through.   
Say "I Am",  
Say "I Am",  
Say "I Am Wonderful".  
Say "I Am",  
Say "I Am",  
Say "I Am Wonderful".  
If what you've lost cannot be found,  
And the weight of the world weighs you down,  
No longer with the will to fly,  
You stop to let it pass you by.  
Don't stop to let it pass you by.  
You've gotta look yourself in the eyes and...  
Say "I Am", 
Say "I Am", 
Say "I Am Wonderful". 
Ooh, you are.   
Say "I Am",  
Say "I Am",  
Say "I Am Wonderful".   
'Cause we are all miracles,  
Wrapped up in chemicals,  
We are incredible.  
Don't take it for granted, no,  
We are all miracles. 
Ooh, we are.  
Say "I Am",  
Say "I Am",  
Say "I Am Wonderful".  
Ooh, you are.  
Don't take it for granted, no,  
We are all miracles, 
Wrapped up, yeah, we're wrapped up. 
Ooh, we are wonderful.

----------


## rockzmom

I want to give a heartfelt "thank you" to everyone who has participated in this thread.  
I have a very long drive tomorrow (Friday) and I have just loaded up my iPod with all new songs and many of them in different languages! Songs that I would never have listened to because they are not available to me or I may not have even thought of listening to because they might be outside my comfort zone, or just a little, not my style; yet, I have found that I do enjoy them very much. 
So, while you have not managed to get me to speak Russian, you have managed to get me listening to songs in Russian (and songs in other languages). One small step for me and one giant step for you Russians!   ::

----------


## Basil77

I don't quite remember if there was a mention about this band in this thread but this is one of a few modern Russian pop-songs I really like (despite strange "люли-мои-люли"  ::  ): 
[video:1xzqhhki]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_52mO_8s-E[/video:1xzqhhki]

----------


## rockzmom

> Right now, I am catching up on *bitpicker/Robin's* posting about the band *The Vincent Black Shadow*. 
> Robin, I am so glad you found this band and posted the songs!   I like Metro very much. Their lead singer, Cassandra Ford, reminds the girls and me of Gwen Stefani!

 Robin! Too funny, when we were in the car on the way to New York and listening to Metro, I actually thought it was a mistake and I had the wrong song under Metro and that it WAS an old Gwen song mixed up by accident!!! 
For those of you who can still access Playlist, I have been trying to fix all the bad links it using alternate music links. For the non-Russian based songs, I have found many of the songs; however, for the Russian based one, I am not having much luck. I will keep looking for a way to solve this problem.  ::

----------


## studyr

I can't believe I had been listening this  twenty yeares ago.

----------


## Hanna

> I don't quite remember if there was a mention about this band in this thread but this is one of a few modern Russian pop-songs I really like (despite strange "люли-мои-люли"  ):

 I like this song too - it's cute and the video was nice too. 
What exactly does люли mean?

----------


## Hanna

> I can't believe I *[s:2r35vzub]had been[/s:2r35vzub] was* listening this  twenty yeares ago.

 That song was pretty bad. I never heard it before, thankfully.  Good to hear your tastes have improved!!!   ::   _
This sounds like one of those songs of which they used to say in the 1980s that if you played the record BACKWARDS,  then there is a satanic message....  (So when somebody did something evil they could sue the record company and deny accountability...)  
The thing I could never figure out was how people managed to play the record backwards in the first place.._ 
[video:2r35vzub]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldgAWHBt0H0[/video:2r35vzub]

----------


## bitpicker

Talking about the sins of our musical youth, this is what I did in the early 90s. I wrote the lyrics for a progressive metal band which never made it big, called Mordancy, and we actually had a real CD out back then, called 'Scars'. Here's a link to a track which includes me on vocals, not the high clean ones, just the growled verses.  http://www.nyboria.de/mordancy/06-law_and_order.mp3 
Robin

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  I don't quite remember if there was a mention about this band in this thread but this is one of a few modern Russian pop-songs I really like (despite strange "люли-мои-люли"  ):   I like this song too - it's cute and the video was nice too. 
> What exactly does люли mean?

 Nothing.  ::  La-la. If they would sing: "люли-люли-люли", there were no funny questions. But "люли-мои люли" is like "la-la-my-la-la", like if they are skipping some probably dirty words.  ::

----------


## rockzmom

> I don't quite remember if there was a mention about this band in this thread but this is one of a few modern Russian pop-songs I really like (despite strange "люли-мои-люли"  ):

 Basil, I agree with Johanna, it is a catchy song. Not bad. I think you might just like it for the visual though  ::   
Okay, more Kings of Leon news. It was announced last week that they are going to release an album of remixes  http://blogs.tennessean.com/tunein/2009 ... -new-disc/  ..."in the coming months, featuring interpretations of their tunes by Justin Timberlake, Linkin Park, Pharrell, Mark Ronson and Lykke Li." This band just gets hotter and hotter! 
They are also giving back to new artists as well which is really cool! They appartenly signed a band, on their NEW record label, that is also from Tennessee and are now promoting them on their Web site and they are the opening group for KOL. 
The band is called "The Features" and the song is "Lions" and it is not bad at all  ::  
Link for Song only (could not find the lyrics online, sorry) 
[video:kwlkxfsi]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1k1pXrP0zM[/video:kwlkxfsi]

----------


## rockzmom

Music Term... Sampling... It is not a Remix, a Cover, or a Mashup. It is when an artist takes a portion of an old song and weaves it into a new song.  And of course, I have a brand new song that does just that and the original for you to listen to as well!    ::  Which one do you like better??? 
We have to dig back to the 80s again for the original song, "Let The Music Play," by Shannon.  This song was the fire spark for drum machine and dance music songs. I have the song up on the Playlist and here is a link to it on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDnxxYDx5nc 
Lyrics:
We started dancing and love put us into a groove 
As soon as we started to move 
The music played while our bodies displayed through the dance 
Then love picked us up for romance 
I thought it was clear 
The plan was we would share this feeling just between ourselves 
But when the music changed the plan was rearranged 
He went to dance with someone else 
We started dancing and love put us into our groove 
But now he's with somebody new 
What does love want me to do 
Love said..  
Chorus: 
Let the music play, he won't get away 
Just keep the groove and then he'll come back to you again 
Let it play 
Let the music play, he won't get away 
This groove he can't ignore, he won't leave you anymore  
He tried pretending our dance is just a dance but I see 
He's dancing his way back to me 
Yes he discovered we are truly lovers 
Magic from the very start 
Cause love just can't we prove 
And anytime we move 
And even though we danced apart 
So we started dancing and love put us into our groove 
As soon as we started to move, as soon as we started to move 
Love said..  
Chorus  
He tried pretending our dance is just a dance but I see 
He's dancing his way back to me, he's dancing his way back to me 
Love said..   ____________________________________
Now the new song is by Jordin Sparks and the video aired this weekend here in the States. The song is "S.O.S. (Let the Music Play)" and I also have it up on the Playlist. Here is the video link to it on YouTube and the lyrics are below: 
[video:kqfqq9ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD0qS1Wh96c[/video:kqfqq9ew] 
Lyrics:
(S-S-S-S) 
(S-S-S-S-) S.O.S 
(S-S-S-S-) S.O.S  
Whats up girlfriend 
Somethings goin on 
You got a look about you 
Tell me what's wrong 
(Is that your) boyfriend? 
Handsome with that girl on the floor 
We gotta dance now 
Time to show our weapons of choice  
[BRIDGE]
(S-S-S-S-) S.O.S 
Is All I Need to send 
Just A Little Text 
I'm Calling All The Girls 
(F-F-F-F-) F.Y.I 
You Know its not the end 
Don't take it lying down 
No crying now it's your world  
[CHORUS]
Let The Music Play 
You Wont Get Away 
Just Get the Groove 
And then he'll come back to you again 
(Let it Play!) 
Let the music play 
He wont get away 
This groove he cant ignore 
He wont leave you anymore 
(Let it Play!)  
S.O.S 
(S-S-S-S-) S.O.S 
S.O.S  
That crazy chick 
Don't know who she's messin' with 
Look in her eyes 
She's mentally undressing him 
(Now Listen) girlfriend 
Lets step back right now 
Better get your hands off 
(Yeah) 'Cos we' about to get down  
[BRIDGE 2]
(S-S-S-S-) S.O.S 
I'm calling out again 
Just a little text 
And you're surrounded by your girls 
(F-F-F-F-) F.Y.I know how its gonna end 
Wont take it lying down 
No crying now it's your world  
[CHORUS]
Let The Music Play 
You Wont Get Away 
Just Get the Groove 
And then he'll come back to you again 
(Let it Play!) 
Let the music play 
He wont get away 
This groove he cant ignore 
He wont leave you anymore  
Let The Music Play 
You Wont Get Away 
Just Get the Groove (S-S-S-S-S.O.S) 
And then he'll come back to you again 
(Let it Play!) 
Let the music play 
He wont get away 
This groove he cant ignore (S-S-S-S-S.O.S) 
He wont leave you anymore 
(Let it Play!)  
Get it on, no one stands a chance 
Can't get enough and when we start to dance 
Come with me now 
Gonna shake it down (S-S-S-S-S.O.S) 
Just blow it up 
Gonna hit the ground 
(Hit the ground!) 
Get it on no one stands a chance 
Can't get enough (Ohwoah) 
And when we start to dance 
Come with me now 
Gonna shake it down (S-S-S-S-S.O.S) 
Just blow it up 
Gonna hit the ground 
(Hit the ground!)  
[CHORUS]
Let The Music Play 
You Wont Get Away 
Just Get the Groove (S-S-S-S-S.O.S) 
And then he'll come back to you again (he'll come back to you ohwoah) 
Let the music play 
He wont get away (get away) 
This groove he cant ignore (S-S-S-S-S.O.S) 
He wont leave you anymore 
(Let it Play!) 
Let The Music Play 
You Wont Get Away (S-S-S-S-S.O.S) 
Just Get the Groove 
And then he'll come back to you again 
(Let it Play!) 
Let the music play 
He wont get away (S-S-S-S-S.O.S) 
This groove he cant ignore 
He wont leave you anymore 
(Let it Play!) 
Let The Music Play 
You Wont Get Away (S-S-S-S-S.O.S) 
Just Get the Groove 
And then he'll come back to you again 
(No No No) 
Let the music play 
He wont get away (S-S-S-S-S.O.S) 
This groove he cant ignore 
He wont leave you anymore 
(Let it Play!)

----------


## rockzmom

Yesterday, I added a song to the Playlist and when I went to find a copy on YouTube I was surprised to see videos of live concert footage from Moscow at the B1Club of the artist singing this song! Róisín Murphy - Ramalama (Bang Bang) 
So, did any of attend this concert or been to this club? Have any of you heard of this song???  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-lWKo6sUz8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efiY4i6tqLY 
Here is the entire song (lyrics below) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-duPPLhqe0 
Here is the info from the Playlist (is the Playlist working in Russia again?) 
Track #	72
Song: 	Ramalama (Bang Bang)
Artist: 	Róisín Murphy
Album: 	Ruby Blue
Composer: Matthew Herbert/Róisín Murphy	
Year: 	2005 
Lyrics:
B B B B B B B B B B B B
Bang, bang ! 
Could a body close the mind out
Stitch a seam across the eye 
If you can be good, you’ll live forever 
If you’re bad, you’ll die when you die  
Hearing only one true note 
On the one and only sound 
Unzip my body 
Take my heart out 
'Cause I need a beat to give this tune 
Taking a picture of 
Taking a picture of 
Taking a picture of  
Oh the body swayed to music 
Oh the lightning glance 
If I would give it all and all 
Maybe you would hear me 
Ask for half a chance  
Hearing only one root note 
Planted firmly in the ground 
Undo my heart, unzip my body and 
Lend to my ear a clear and a deafening sound  
Unzip my heart  
And if I need a rhythm 
It’ll be to my heart I listen 
If it don’t get me too far wrong  
And if I 
And if I 
And if I need a rhythm 
It’s gonna be to my heart I listen 
If it don’t take me too far gone  
Everybody smile please 
Nobody pay no mind to me 
Finger in position on the switch 
A little flash photography  
Taking a picture of you 
Taking a picture of 
Taking a picture of me 
Taking a picture  
Ramalama Bang Bang 
Flash Bang Big Bang 
Bing Bong, Ding Dong 
Dum dum d’ dum dum 
With a hammer Bang Bang 
Flash Bang Press Gang 
Bing Bong, Ding Dong
Dum dum d’ dum dum 
With a st’ stammer 
Bang Bang 
Crash Bang 
Big Bang 
Boing Boing 
Boing Boing 
Dum dum d’ dum dum 
With a st’ stammer 
With a st’ stammer 
With a st’ stammer 
Bang Bang  
Crash Bang 
Big Bang 
Bing Bang 
Crash Bang  
And if I 
And if I need a rhythm 
Gonna be to my heart I listen  
And if I 
And if I need a rhythm 
Gonna be to my heart I listen  
And if I 
And if I need a rhythm 
Gonna be to my heart I listen  
And if I 
And if I 
Need a rhythm 
Need a rhythm 
Need a rhythm
And if I 
And if I need a rhythm

----------


## FedorV

My last godsends... maybe someone finds it before me, than i repeat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clq01TXQR0s http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HeFn3TK818

----------


## rockzmom

> My last godsends... maybe someone [s:2dal6sn2]finds[/s:2dal6sn2] found it before me, than i repeat

 FedorV, welcome to MR! Your first song, Hurt, a cover by Johnny Cash, is new to our thread and I have added it to our Playlist (lyrics below). Your second song, 16 Tons, we do have this on our Playlist already!  
Track #	74
Song: 	Hurt
Artist: 	Johnny Cash
Album: 	American IV: The Man Comes Around
Composer: Trent Reznor (Nine Inch Nails)
Year: 	2002 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho 
Lyrics:
I hurt myself today 
To see if I still feel 
I focus on the pain 
The only thing that's real 
The needle tears a hole
The old familiar sting 
Try to kill it all away 
But I remember everything  
[Chorus:]
What have I become 
My sweetest friend 
Everyone I know goes away 
In the end 
And you could have it all 
My empire of dirt 
I will let you down 
I will make you hurt  
I wear this crown of thorns 
Upon my liar's chair 
Full of broken thoughts 
I cannot repair 
Beneath the stains of time 
The feelings disappear 
You are someone else 
I am still right here  
[Chorus:]
What have I become 
My sweetest friend 
Everyone I know goes away 
In the end 
And you could have it all 
My empire of dirt 
I will let you down 
I will make you hurt  
If I could start again 
A million miles away 
I would keep myself 
I would find a way

----------


## rockzmom

I've added some songs that the girls are using in their dance classes. 
Sara Bareilles is known for her much more upbeat songs like Love Song and Bottle it Up.
Adele has a very unique voice. She actually sings as if she is British!: 
Track #	73
Song: 	*Winter Song*
Artist: 	Sara Bareilles/Ingrid Michaelson
Album: 	The Hotel Cafe Presents Winter Songs
Composer: Ingrid Michaelson/Sara Bareilles
Year: 	2008 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUO0gd7cr9o 
Bum bum bum bum bum bum bum bum
Bum bum bum bum bum bum
Bum bum bum bum bum bum 
This is my winter song to you.
The storm is coming soon,
It rolls in from the sea 
My voice; a beacon in the night.
My words will be your light,
To carry you to me. 
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love 
They say that things just cannot grow
Beneath the winter snow,
Or so I have been told. 
They say were buried far,
Just like a distant star
I simply cannot hold. 
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive? 
This is my winter song.
December never felt so wrong,
Cause you're not where you belong;
Inside my arms. 
Bum bum bum bum bum bum bum bum
Bum bum bum bum bum bum
Bum bum bum bum bum bum 
I still believe in summer days.
The seasons always change
And life will find a way. 
Ill be your harvester of light
And send it out tonight
So we can start again. 
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive? 
This is my winter song.
December never felt so wrong,
Cause youre not where you belong;
Inside my arms. 
This is my winter song to you.
The storm is coming soon
It rolls in from the sea. 
My love a beacon in the night.
My words will be your light
To carry you to me. 
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive?
Is love alive? 
Track #	75
Song: 	*Hometown Glory*
Artist: 	Adele
Album: 	19
Composer: Adkins
Year: 	2008 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL49yZNE4yk 
Lyrics: 
I've been walking in the same way as I did
Missing out the cracks in the pavement
And tutting my heel and strutting my feet
"Is there anything I can do for you dear? Is there anyone I can call?"
"No and thank you, please Madam. I ain't lost, just wandering" 
Round my hometown
Memories are fresh
Round my hometown
Ooh the people I've met
Are the wonders of my world
Are the wonders of my world
Are the wonders of this world
Are the wonders of my world 
I like it in the city when the air is so thick and opaque
I love to see everybody in short skirts, shorts and shades
I like it in the city when two worlds collide
You get the people and the government
Everybody taking different sides 
Shows that we ain't gonna stand sh@t
Shows that we are united
Shows that we ain't gonna take it
Shows that we ain't gonna stand sh@t
Shows that we are united 
Round my hometown
Memories are fresh
Round my hometown
Ooh the people I've met 
Are the wonders of my world
Are the wonders of my world
Are the wonders of this world
Are the wonders of my world 
Song: 	*Right as Rain*
Artist: 	Adele
Album: 	76
Composer: Adkins
Year: 	2008 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIfy3kQg61o 
Lyrics:
Who wants to be right as rain
It's better when something is wrong
You get excitement in your bones
And everything you do's a game
When night comes and your all on your own
You can say I chose to be alone
Who want to be right as rain
It's harder when your on top 
Cause when hard work don't pay off
And I'm tired there aint no room in my bed
As far as I'm concerned
So wipe that dirty smile off
We won't be making up
I've cried my heart out
And now I've had enough of love 
Who wants to be riding high
when you'll just crumble back on down
You give up everything you are
And even then you don't get far
They make believe that everything
Is exactly what it seems
But at least when your at your worst
You know how to feel things 
See when hard work don't pay off
And I'm tired there aint no room in my bed
As far as I'm concerned
So wipe that dirty smile off
We won't be making up
I've cried my heart out
And now I've had enough of love 
Go ahead and still my heart
To make me cry again
Cause it will never hurt
as much as it did then
When we were both right
And no one had blame
But now I give up
On this endless game 
Cause who wants to be right as rain
It's better when something is wrong
i get excitement in your bones
Even thought everything's a strain
When night comes and I'm all on my own
You should know I chose to be alone
So who want to be right as rain
It's harder when your on top 
Cause when hard work don't pay off
And I'm tired there aint no room in my bed
As far as I'm concerned
So wipe that dirty smile off
We won't be making up
I've cried my heart out
And now I've had enough of love

----------


## FedorV

> Originally Posted by FedorV  My last godsends... maybe someone [s:2jlx3z62]finds[/s:2jlx3z62] found it before me, than i repeat

 Thanks to you for corrections. I just begin to learn english...
About the 16 tons. I think that's the BEST performers of this song in the world!
One more song of my favourite by Johnny Cash - Ring Of Fire. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUxtWl2CtoQ&feature=fvw
old and good.

----------


## rockzmom

> Thanks to you for corrections. I just begin to learn english...
> About the 16 tons. I think that's the BEST [s:d41cirg2]performers[/s:d41cirg2] performance (or you could say "recording") of this song in the world!
> One more song of my favourite by Johnny Cash - Ring Of Fire. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUxtWl2CtoQ&feature=fvw
> old and good.

 I had forgotten about this song! It is up on the Playlist and here is the information about it and the lyrics! 
Track # 77
Song: Ring of Fire
Artist: Johnny Cash
Album: Ring of Fire: The Best of Johnny Cash.
Composer: June Carter and Merle Kilgore
Year: 1963 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lhf9U5Wf3Q 
Lyrics:
Love Is A Burning Thing
And It Makes A Fiery Ring
Bound By Wild Desire
I Fell Into A Ring Of Fire  
CHORUS:
I Fell Into A Burning Ring Of Fire
I Went Down, Down, Down
And The Flames Went Higher 
And It Burns, Burns, Burns
The Ring Of Fire
The Ring Of Fire 
I Fell Into A Burning Ring Of Fire
I Went Down, Down, Down
And The Flames Went Higher 
And It Burns, Burns, Burns
The Ring Of Fire
The Ring Of Fire 
The Taste Of Love Is Sweet
When Hearts Like Ours Meet
I Fell For You Like A Child
Oh, But The Fire Went Wild 
CHORUS
I Fell Into A Burning Ring Of Fire
I Went Down, Down, Down
And The Flames Went Higher
Cool New Version of Johnny Cash
And It Burns, Burns, Burns
The Ring Of Fire
The Ring Of Fire 
I Fell Into A Burning Ring Of Fire
I Went Down(down), Down(down), Down(down)
And The Flames Went Higher Higher Higher 
And It Burns, Burns, Burns
The Ring Of Fire
The Ring Of Fire 
And It Burns, Burns, Burns 
The Ring Of Fire 
The Ring Of Fire
Oh Yeah!
The Ring Of Fire

----------


## Hanna

I love that song too, and Johnny Cash was a very interesting person. There is a film about him and his wife - "I walk the Line". Very good!  _FedorF, you should say not say "One more song of my favourite" but instead "Another one of my favourite songs" _   ::   ::

----------


## rockzmom

> _FedorF, you should say not say "One more song of my favourite" but instead "Another one of my favourite songs" _

 Johanna, ummm.. not being mean in any way here....  I would say "Another one" so would you explain the rule to me about why you would say "One more" instead?   ::

----------


## Hanna

update: rockzmom, just noticed, I actually think you misread, I am saying that he should say "Another one... "   
-------------- 
I don't know of any rules, but "One more song of my favourite" sounds very unnatural. Grammatically I don't think it's correct. 
I was simply suggesting something that would sound natural.  
In order not to change so much of his original wording,  perhaps "One more song out of my favourites" would have worked. But it sounded like he wanted to say "Another one of my favouring songs is...." so that's what I suggested.  
But the sentence that he wrote (One more song of my favourite by Johnny Cash - Ring Of Fire) was not correct English - I am sure you agree with that?

----------


## FedorV

Khm... 
Another one - другая (песня ...)
One more - еще одна (песня ...)
Is that correct? In Russia I would like to say "еще одна"... 
Thanks to you.

----------


## Hanna

Fedor, I don't know Russian very well, but I am sure the words are correctly translated. 
The trouble is: English has certain patterns and ways of speaking that take a while to learn. 
Your meaning (=what you wanted to say) was completely clear but the sentence sounded strange -- that was the problem.  
The way to make your English sound more natural is simply to read a lot in English, listen to audio books, films etc... and participate in a forum like this one...  There is no shortcut unfortunately - just start "immersing" yourself in English material... 
If you only recently started with English then you are doing really well!   ::

----------


## rockzmom

> update: rockzmom, just noticed, I actually think you misread, I am saying that he should say "Another one... "

 Johanna... yes, you are correct. I did not read and compute in my brain. So sorry... it is another one of those mornings for me.

----------


## FedorV

> There is a film about him and his wife - "I walk the Line". Very good!

 By the way - it's realy very, very good film.

----------


## Hanna

Haha rockzmom, not surprising that you misread since I made a typo! 
Maybe I ought to focus a bit on quality as opposed to quantity when it comes to posting in this forum!

----------


## rockzmom

Next song from the girl's dance class. *Sinnerman* 
This is actually from the 1960's, yet it has been used in the 1999 remake of the movie the "Thomas Crown Affair", closing credits of Inland Empire, on Homicide: Life on the Street and Entourage, and for you Aussies... used by Australian Network Ten during its Australian Football League broadcasts. 
The original song is TEN minutes long and there is a remix version out which is 3:40 seconds. Up on the Playlist are both the ten minute version and the remix version. Lyrics are below. 
Track #	78
Song: 	*Sinnerman*
Artist: 	Nina Simone
Album: 	Pastel Blues
Composer:  American traditional spiritual (but this is a jazz song)
Year: 	1965  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn5tiuZU4JI
Lyrics:
Oh Sinnerman, where you gonna run to?
Sinnerman, where you gonna run to?
Where you gonna run to?
All on that day
Well I run to the rock, please hide me
I run to the rock,please hide me
I run to the rock, please hide me, Lord
All on that day
But the rock cried out, I can't hide you
The rock cried out, I can't hide you
The rock cried out, I ain't gonna hide you guy
All on that day
I said, Rock, what's a matter with you rock?
Don't you see I need you, rock?
Lord, Lord, Lord
All on that day
So I run to the river, it was bleedin'
I run to the sea, it was bleedin'
I run to the sea, it was bleedin'
All on that day
So I run to the river, it was boilin'
I run to the sea, it was boilin'
I run to the sea, it was boilin'
All on that day
So I run to the Lord, please hide me Lord
Don't you see me prayin'?
Don't you see me down here prayin'?
But the Lord said, go to the devil
The Lord said, go to the devil
He said, go to the devil
All on that day
So I ran to the devil, he was waitin'
I ran to the devil, he was waitin'
Ran to the devil, he was waitin'
All on that day
I cried - 
POWER!!!!!!! 
(Power to da Lord) 
[8x]
Bring down, 
(Power to da lord), 
[4x]
POWER!!! 
(power to da lord) 
[12x] 
(Instrumental) 
Oh yeah, Woh yeah, Woh yeah
Well I run to the river, it was boilin'
I run to the sea, it was boilin'
I run to the sea, it was boilin'
All on that day
So I ran to the Lord
I said, Lord hide me, please hide me
please help me
All on that day
He said, child, where were you
when you oughta been prayin'?
I said,Lord, Lord, hear me prayin'
Lord, Lord, hear me prayin'
Lord, Lord, hear me prayin'
All on that day
Sinnerman you oughta be prayin'
Oughta be prayin', Sinnerman
Oughta be prayin',
All on that day
I cried - 
POWER!!!!!!! 
(Power to da Lord) 
[12x]
Go down
(Power to da Lord)
[3x]
POWER!!!!!!!
(Power to da Lord) 
[3x]
Power, Power, Lord
Don't you know I need you Lord
Don't you know that I need you
Don't you know that I need you
Power, Lord!   
Track #	79
Song: 	*Sinnerman*
Artist: 	Nina Simone (Felix Da Housecat's Heavenly House Mix)
Album: 	
Composer:  American traditional spiritual (but this is a Dance version)
Year: 	2003  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCixoWCaayE
Lyrics:
Where you run to?
Where you run to?
Where you run to?
Where you run to? 
Oh Sinnerman, where you run to? 
Oh Sinnerman, where you run to?
Oh Sinnerman, where you run to?
Oh Sinnerman Where you gonna run to?  
Oh Sinnerman, where you run to? 
Oh Sinnerman, where you run to?
Oh Sinnerman, where you run to?
Oh Sinnerman, Where you gonna run to? 
I said rock whats a matter with you rock
Dont you see I need you rock
Dont let down
All on that day
4X 
I said rock
I said rock
I said rock
Where you run to?
Where you run to?
Where you run to?
Where you run to? 
Oh Sinnerman, where you run to?
Oh Sinnerman, where you run to?
Oh Sinnerman, where you run to?
Oh Sinnerman, Where you gonna run to? 
Oh Sinnerman, where you run to?
Oh Sinnerman, where you run to?
Oh Sinnerman, where you run to?
Oh Sinnerman, Where you gonna run to?

----------


## Hanna

Brilliant & very cool song!!!   ::   ::  
Thanks Rockzmom!!

----------


## FedorV

white stripes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7huh5Egew http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWe-7Cm1 ... re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAqJez9AjZw

----------


## Lampada

Hello eveyone, from Apollonia (Lampada's friend), 
I would like to add one of my favorite entertainers and favorite songs, Sarah Brightman singing "A Whiter Shade of Pale".  I also like the same song, "A Whiter Shade of Pale" sang by Procol Harum who also wrote the song. 
Enjoy!   ::   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeqO3FNU7lk  
We skipped the light Fandango
Turned cartwheels 'cross the floor
I was feeling kind of seasick
But the crowd called out for more
The room was humming harder
As the ceiling flew away
When we called out for another drink
The waiter brought a tray 
And so it was that later
As the Miller told his tale
That her face, at first just ghostly
Turned a whiter shade of pale 
She said there is no reason
And the truth is plain to see
But I wandered through my playing cards
And I would not let her be
One of the sixteen vestal virgins
Who were leaving for the coast
And although my eyes were open
They might just as well've been closed 
And so it was that later
As the Miller told his tale
That her face, at first just ghostly
Turned a whiter shade of pale   
Peace and Love,
Apollonia x www.spiritualquest.ning.com/

----------


## rockzmom

> Hello eveyone, from Apollonia (Lampada's friend), 
> I would like to add one of my favorite entertainers and favorite songs, Sarah Brightman singing "A Whiter Shade of Pale".  I also like the same song, "A Whiter Shade of Pale" sang by Procol Harum who also wrote the song. 
> Enjoy!

 Hi Apollonia! Thanks for the song and lyrics! I could not find the version by Sarah on Playlist but I did find one by Annie Lennox so I added that one to the Playlist and hope it is acceptable for all! 
I also like "Deliver Me" by Sarah Brightman, yet I could not find that one on Playlist either!
Here is a link to it on You Tube and the Lyrics. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dwP8Q1I9Vs 
Song: Deliver Me
Artist: Sarah Brightman
Album: Eden
Composer: Marsh
Year: 1998 
Lyrics:
Deliver me, out of my sadness.
Deliver me, from all of the madness.
Deliver me, courage to guide me.
Deliver me, strength from inside me. 
All of my life I've been in hiding.
Wishing there was someone just like you.
Now that you're here, now that I've found you,
I know that you're the one to pull me through. 
Deliver me, loving and caring.
Deliver me, giving and sharing.
Deliver me, the cross that I'm bearing 
All of my life I was in hiding.
Wishing there was someone just like you.
Now that you're here, now that I've found you,
I know that you're the one to pull me through. 
Deliver me,
Deliver me,
Oh deliver me. 
All of my life I was in hiding.
Wishing there was someone just like you.
Now that you're here, now that I've found you,
I know that you're the one to pull me through. 
Deliver me,
Oh deliver me.
Won't you deliver me

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Next song from the girl's dance class. Sinnerman 
> This is actually from the 1960's, yet it has been used in the 1999 remake of the movie the "Thomas Crown Affair", closing credits of Inland Empire, on Homicide: Life on the Street and Entourage, and for you Aussies... used by Australian Network Ten during its Australian Football League broadcasts. 
> The original song is TEN minutes long and there is a remix version out which is 3:40 seconds. Up on the Playlist are both the ten minute version and the remix version. Lyrics are below.

 This song is also a soundtrack to the movie "Cellular" with Jason Stathem and Kim Basinger. In this movie the main character (played by Chris Evans) was made to run so-ooooooo much. 
PS. playlist.com is still closed for Russia   ::  .

----------


## Hanna

> PS. playlist.com is still closed for Russia  .

 I am no expert on online music services.... 
But what about Last.fm ? 
I think I have an old account there... Maybe we could start a MasterRussian group?  _My favourite online music service is "Pandora" but that was closed for UK users too, in 2008. I bought a great freestanding player for that, like a radio. I even paid their premium subscription fee! Then it got closed for UK users after the company was pressured by the MRIIA (copyrights lobby in the US). It took a while to hack it and I am still really irritated about it._

----------


## bitpicker

Last.fm is free only in GB, Germany and maybe a couple other European countries where licensing contracts could be made. 
Robin

----------


## rockzmom

Russian folks! Can you tell me a service you can listen to?  
I am working on last.fm now for you other folks!

----------


## rockzmom

> Russian folks! Can you tell me a service you can listen to?  
> I am working on last.fm now for you other folks!

 I should have read ALL the Q&A FIRST   ::   They are very tricky!  

> Signing up and creating a user profile on Last.fm is free, and so is using most of the features with the exception of the radio, which is a subscriber feature in most countries.  
> Where do I need a subscription to listen to the radio?
> If you live outside the US, UK or Germany you can try out Last.fm Radio with a free 30-track trial, after which a subscription is required to listen to it. Subscribing to Last.fm only costs €3.00 per month and in addition to non-stop personalised radio, you get other benefits such as ad free browsing and streaming. Read more about what you get with a subscription.  
> What if I live in the US, UK or Germany?
> If you live in one of these three countries, you can listen to Last.fm Radio for free (with the exception of subscription premium radio features: *listening to playlists* and stations of music you've loved or tagged).

 did not see that before I started working on the playlist and when I tried to play the playlist and it would not work... I found out you can only listen to the playlist if you are a subscriber!  

> You can listen to playlists if you’re a subscriber. To listen to a playlist – your own or anybody else’s – go to the playlist’s page (for instance in your own library), and click the “Play this playlist” button. Playlists will always be played in shuffle mode, and they have to contain at least 45 tracks by 15 different artists before they can be played. 
> Note: Playback in the software player is currently not supported; you can listen to playlists only on the site. 
> If you’re not a subscriber, you can also create your own playlists, but you can’t listen to them continously. Your newest playlist will be displayed in the player on your profile page, where you and other users visiting your profile can listen to its tracks as “one-by-one” previews.

 The cost $3.00 per month!  ::  
So, once again... we need a service where everyone can listen and NOT have to pay a fee!!!

----------


## Hanna

Rockzmom sorry I mislead you and good job to find the terms for Last.com.
 I had not realised they turned it into a paying site outside of these countries. 
I'll never use them again - I disagree of that policy. Good riddance.  
I have HEARD about one called* Imeem.com*
I can't check it myself right now but supposedly it's similar to Last.fm.

----------


## rockzmom

> Rockzmom sorry I mislead you and good job to find the terms for Last.com.
>  I had not realised they turned it into a paying site outside of these countries.

 No Johanna, see it is a paying site INSIDE these countries as well!!! That is what stinks even more!!! That is why their fine print is so tricky....    

> What if I *live in* the US, UK or Germany?
> If you live in one of these three countries, you can listen to Last.fm Radio *for free* (*with the exception of* subscription premium radio features: *listening to playlists* and stations of music you've loved or tagged).

 but not to worry......no blood, no foul   ::

----------


## bitpicker

I suppose there's a general problem with this: the majority of music discussed here is legally restricted, and rights to use it, play it, distribute it have been transferred to certain companies - labels, distributors, agencies which control public performance rights. These companies fight sharing music for free tooth and nail. They made last.fm change their policy because last.fm is forced to pay royalties for music they play. That's why you have to pay a fee. Apparently, agreements could be reached with the rights-controlling agencies in the US, UK and Germany, which makes the situation different there. 
The Russian speaking world, forgive me for putting it so bluntly, isn't exactly known for its copyright-respecting policies. The fact that Russian artists still exist even though copyright isn't heeded at all shows that probably the worries of such companies aren't based on fact, but as it is they seem to fight Russian websites like allofmp3.com which sell music very cheap. How much more must they hate sites which allow you to stream music for free? 
Robin

----------


## rockzmom

But what is interesting, at least to me   ::  , is you then get artists like Curt Smith (the guy I started this thread with from Tears for Fears) who published his ablum under "Halfway Pleased" the Creative Commons license, which gives fans the right to copy, distribute and perform the album’s songs, so long as the uses are non-commercial and properly attributed to Smith.    

> “Nothing would make me happier,” he insists, “than for my music to be heard by as many people as possible. If people like the album and its songs enough to put it on their website or share it with their friends, that's fantastic. I only ask that they not exploit my music in any way that generates revenue for them but not for me. Because at the end of the day,” he points out, “artists need to realize an income from their art... or they'll have to stop making art in order to do something else to keep a roof over their heads."

 Of course there are still links to buy the album on his Web site and he sells them at concerts and so on... but at least he is not fighting you tooth and nail to not play them and share them!   ::

----------


## Hanna

> The fact that Russian artists still exist even though copyright isn't heeded at all shows that probably the worries of such companies aren't based on fact,

 Well said!   ::  
The business models of the Western European and American music industry are outdated and will die unless they face reality. They might be able to intimidate a few European countries to play along in their last (dying) fight (i.e. Sweden, Netherlands -- [Pirate Bay, Mininova]...). But what are they going to do about Russia, Ukraine, China and many more....? In order to stop piracy they'd have to lock down the internet completely.... 
With Last.fm they'd AT LEAST get the advertising income, and the user music profiles from the scrobbling feature. 
If they are going to charge, people will just ignore the site. 
Most of the money go to the record companies anyway, not to the artists.

----------


## it-ogo

> Originally Posted by bitpicker  The fact that Russian artists still exist even though copyright isn't heeded at all shows that probably the worries of such companies aren't based on fact,   The business models of the Western European and American music industry are outdated and will die unless they face reality.

 The income of Russian singers/groups comes mainly from concerts. Yes, there is something strongly wrong in the western music industry business models but the total piracy is not a good solution too.

----------


## bitpicker

> The income of Russian singers/groups comes mainly from concerts. Yes, there is something strongly wrong in the western music industry business models but the total piracy is not a good solution too.

 The irony lies in the fact that this is true everywhere else, too. CD sales are not as important as merchandising and concerts. usually it's not the artists who argue against free downloads but the industry. To them, each and every downloaded file is a file not bought. Idiocy, most downloaders can't even actually listen to all the things they download, let alone shell out the money to buy them. 
I'm not for piracy either. I buy music when I can, either as a non-copy protected CD or a non-DRM-encumbered mp3 file. I refuse to buy material which is crippled by design because someone assumes I'm going to distribute it to everyone and their neighbours.  
In addition, copy protection is essentially meaningless. We're talking digital material here - copies don't degrade, so the moment the first copy is out any and all copy protection becomes futile. And that is usually the case long before the copy-protected material is legally available. So copy protection is just another way to burn money uselessly. 
Sometimes I wish there was an easy way to pay the artist directly. For example: I have no legal way as yet to get the new album by Слот. I bought the previous three ones from amazon.de as mp3 downloads, but the new one isn't even announced yet. I know no shop which carries the CD. But I did locate mp3 downloads, surely not legal, and in even better sampling quality than amazon.de would offer. Now I'm happy - but if the band had a paypal button on their site I'd rather send them, say, ten euros than buy the mp3s on amazon, once they turn up, just to have morally legalized the files I already have. And the band would get more out of it as well. 
Some western bands have already learned that free downloads mean publicity. Nine Inch Nails and Coldplay (IIRC) have offered their last albums for free even before you could buy them. I actually downloaded the NIN one just because I could. Didn't like it, but could have. I'd never have thought about even giving them a chance without that download. 
Robin

----------


## rockzmom

On Youtube, I stumbled across this guy who does animated stories to songs.  Here are a few of them... 
Here is the first one...
"Overkill" by Colin Hay http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0DsJQdpwwI 
This one is cute....The Beginnings of Love
"Out of My Head" by Fastball   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J5lM7byblM 
This is how I found him... 
"Round Here" by Counting Crows http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmjXLh5j4ew

----------


## rockzmom

Adam Lambert....  *Presales of debut album beating Madonna & Beatles, weeks before release and all by word of mouth, no PR* 

> 'AMERICAN Idol" runner- up Adam Lambert is bigger than Madonna and even The Beatles.  
> Within hours of making his yet-to-be-released album available for pre-order on Amazon.com, a frenzy of ordering drove Lambert's ranking all the way to No. 2 on the online retailer's bestsellers list.  
> That put Lambert ahead of Madonna, The Beatles and world-wide sensation Susan Boyle.  
> Lambert's album won't be released until Nov. 24. The only CD that out-ranked him yesterday was Barbra Streisand's first new record in four years.  
> The sky-rocket sales seem to indicate two things: that "Idol" packs an unprecedented punch in the music business and that Lambert, like Jennifer Hudson and Chris Daughtry in past seasons, may quickly overshadow the singer who beat him in the final vote, Kris Allen.  
> Remarkably, Lambert's record company, RCA, did not announce that it was taking pre-release orders. The sales were all propelled by word of mouth.  
> Lambert and his fellow Top 10 "Idols," including Allen and 4th-place finisher Allison Iraheta wrapped up their "American Idols Live" tour a few weeks ago.  
> Fans, left without their daily fix, have been scouring the Internet for news of their "Idol" favorites.  
> It was during one of these searches, early Sunday morning, when a Lambert fan discovered that Adam's album was available.  
> ...

 Not certain how much of the Adam Lambert buzz (and screams) was heard across the pond; however, the first time he did Mad World live was pretty darn good. It was a complete package thing (lighting, his mannerism, the single chair thing, and so on). BTW another old Tears for Fears song! http://s444.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=b52da1e4.flv

----------


## rockzmom

THIS WEEK's CHALLENGE... what are the correct lyrics????   

> I would like to share a fantastic piece of art with all of you. This is the song where the singer voice is a sort of a musical instrument. The voice and the music are so adjusted as the listener while following the singer is picked up by the instrumental flow and washed away to the sea of emotional music. "Centuries" by "The orb" from the "Cydonia" album of 2001. The brilliant vocal is by Aki Omori. 
> I was surfing the web for the lyrics but have not found it. I can clearly hear the word "centuries"    but all the others are the mystery. If somebody can, please post the lyrics!

 I realize we NEVER got back to this mystery of the lyrics for this song! Shame on us!!! I surfed the Web and could not locate them even on the band's Web site. So, I started to listen to the song carefully and realized, CoffeeCup is correct, saying the Diva is difficult to understand is an understatement  ::   
I have uploaded a clean copy of the song for anyone who wants to take a stab at this or thinks the version out on YouTube is not clear enough. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmqliOOIKvs  http://www.mediafire.com/?a0yyzmjnwwz (clean mp3 version) 
Here are the lyrics as I have been able to get them: 
Line	
1	So,  if (long ago and??)…somewhere
2	Every moment we shake as we (can/kiss?)
3	...for a century my memory should be
4	Moments created un…
5	As … my eyes can…you
6	Then forever I shall live
7	In a memories old friends
8	For it's only a century away
9	If my life turns a pass (path) of pain
10	Then my love may cry out loud
11	so to take a (chance?)...in blood
12	shows life has just begun
13	For it's only a century away
14	So,  if (long ago and??)…somewhere
15	Every moment we shake as we (can/kiss?)
16	...for a century my memory should be
17	For it's only a century away
18	For it's only a century away
19	We interrupt this program to bring you a bulletin from the Mutual news room
20	According to an announcement from Moscow Radio
21	John Dennison of 643 Water Street had his house made upside down.

----------


## Hanna

I just want to report that I downloaded some albums by *Zemfira* and listened over the last few days as I did some travelling. She is REALLY good. I recommend anybody who is looking for Russian music to listen to her. And after listening several times, I agree with the person (can't remember who) who said that her cover of Kukuschka was better than the original...But the original was a different story though. I'm a bit hazy on the details but it was not released until after Victor Tsoi died, right? That song reminds me of my first boyfriend.  And is it known how Victor Tsoi died? I heard all sorts of crazy stories at the time,  and later lost interest. Then, a year after, Freddy Mercury died too!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sperk

> And is it known how Victor Tsoi died? I heard all sorts of crazy stories at the time,  and later lost interest.

 автокатастрофа=car accident.
автокатастрофа sounds so much more horrendous!

----------


## rockzmom

I am a BIG TIME Hall & Oates fan!  ::   So I am very pleased this boxed set is coming out tomorrow and hope a new generation will listen to them! I can't believe that Hall is 63 & Oates is 60!   ::    http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Music/1 ... index.html  
The Big Bam Boom album rocked! I had the cassette when it first came out in the 80's and then a few years ago bought the CD for my girls! I even have some of their LPs somewhere in my house! 
Out Of Touch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1RcRglBaHA (video & song) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31wa5BTFO-E (just the song) 
Method Of Modern Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAaFt7_6qvk (video & song)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAgKUYFDAww (just the song) 
Sara Smile http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Red3R17FlUQ (song only) 
She's Gone http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnVXIUyshng (Live Version) 
Private Eyes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anLfoy2XsFw 
If anyone needs lyrics, let me know!!!

----------


## rockzmom

The Twilight New Moon Soundtrack was released yesterday, 4 days early, and yes Lampada, there is a song by Muse on the soundtrack!! Of the other artists on the album, I "think" I only know of Death Cab For Cutie & Band of Skulls. If I know of others, I can't match their name with any songs right now. What about you folks.. have you heard of any of these bands???? 
I have already seen a link out there to download it if you like: http://hotfile.com/dl/15055862/9a3fc...-OST9.rar.html 
Tracks: 
01. Death Cab For Cutie – Meet Me On The Equinox 
02. Band Of Skulls – Friends 
03. Thom Yorke – Hearing Damage 
04. Lykke Li – Possibility 
05. The Killers – A White Demon Love Song 
06. Anya Marina – Satellite Heart 
07. Muse – I Belong To You (New Moon Remix) 
08. Bon Iver & St. Vincent – Roslyn 
09. Black Rebel Motorcycle Club – Done All Wrong 
10. Hurricane Bells – Monsters 
11. Sea Wolf – The Violet Hour 
12. OK Go – Shooting The Moon 
13. Grizzly Bear – Slow Life 
14. Editors – No Sound But The Wind 
15. Alexandre Desplat – New Moon (The Meadow)

----------


## rockzmom

Here is the newest song from my younger daughter's Dance Company and as we now have frost outside it will help you to remember warmer days!! 
Barefoot and Crazy by Jack Inngram.  
It is more of "rockabilly" type song than a pure "country" song even though it did make it to # 8 on the U.S. Billboard Hot Country Songs. There is a lot of "Southern" speak in this one!! Many of the words have their endings chopped off!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVIS5RhESvI (music video and slightly different version from album)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEWbYiJFGyI (Album version and just the song) 
Song: 	Barefoot and Crazy
Artist: 	Jack Ingram
Album: 	Big Dreams & High Hopes
Composer: Ben Hayslip, Rhett Akins, Dallas Davidson
Year: 	2009 
Lyrics:
The clouds are partin' 
The summer sun's startin' to burn down on that river 
My baby's waitin' 
I got the Chevy shakin' 
I'm blazing a trail to get her 
There she is 
She's got her shades on 
& man she's lookin' strong 
Mine all mine for the weekend 
The coolers loaded down 
We're headed outta town 
Jumpin off the deep end 
Goin' barefoot and crazy 
Me and my baby 
Backflip off the flint rock bridge 
Double dog dare me and I will 
Meet me at the bottom with a cool wet kiss 
She's rockin' that bikini top 
My heart's skippin' like a rock across that water 
Don't ever wanna stop 
Goin' barefoot and crazy 
The sun is droppin' 
We got the fire poppin' & 
It's lightin' up her blue eyes 
With a little bit of luck 
It'll heat things up & 
We'll be lovin' in the moonlight 
Break out my old guitar 
Sing fishin' in the dark 
Baby get ready 
We'll take a little sip 
We'll take a little dip & 
Sleep in the bed of my Chevy 
Goin' barefoot and crazy 
Me and my baby 
Just me & her & the man in the moon 
Drinkin' on a cold bud brew 
Mornins gonna come way too soon 
We'll wake up & 
Do it all again 
Wishin' it would never end 
Anybody asks where we've been 
Tell 'em 
Barefoot and crazy 
Barefoot and crazy 
Me and my baby 
I did a back flip off the flint rock bridge 
Double dog dared me and I did 
Met me at the bottom with a cool wet kiss 
She's rockin' that bikini top 
My hearts skippin' like a rock across that water 
Don't ever wanna stop 
Goin' barefoot and crazy 
Don't ever wanna stop 
Don't ever wanna stop 
Goin' barefoot and crazy

----------


## хоккеист

There's a lot of good music here, but this I think is the best, here--- (sorry, there are no lyrics...) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QB7ugJn ... re=channel 
This is very good too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYxklAuK ... re=related

----------


## bitpicker

I'm currently listening to the new album by Rammstein, "Liebe ist für alle da". There's nothing link-wise I could show you yet.  
Кщишт

----------


## rockzmom

> There's a lot of good music here, but this I think is the best, here--- (sorry, there are no lyrics...) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QB7ugJn ... re=channel 
> This is very good too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYxklAuK ... re=related

 хоккеист! Welcome to the thread and thanks for the posting!! 
The second one is from:
Liturgy of St John Chrysostom (Russian: Литургия Иоанна Златоуста), Op.31, by Sergei Rachmaninoff
and is:
Movement 2: ("Благослови, душе моя, Господи!") Blagoslovi, dushe moya, Gospoda 'First Antiphon. Bless the Lord, O my soul'  
This music has a very intersting history: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liturgy...(Rachmaninoff)  

> Rachmaninoff composed the work in July, 1910 at his summer estate Ivanovka, following his American tour of 1909. Writing to his friend Nikita Morozov, Rachmaninoff said of the work, "I have been thinking about the Liturgy for a long time and for a long time I strove to write it. I started to work on it somehow by chance and then suddenly became fascinated with it. And then I finished it very quickly. Not for a long time have I written anything with such pleasure." 
> The work premiered November 25, 1910 in Moscow. Russian Orthodox ecclesiastical authorities strongly objected to the work's "spirit of modernism" and refused to sanction it for use during church services. Rachmaninoff did nothing to promote the work himself, and it soon fell into obscurity. 
> A portion of the Liturgy was given in concert performance in New York on Jan. 24, 1914 by the male choir of the Russian Cathedral of St. Nicholas, conducted by Ivan Gorokhov. 
> A new edition, reconstructed from surviving part books at an Orthodox monastery in the U.S. and microfilm at the U.S. Library of Congress, was published by Anthony Antolini in 1988. This reconstruction was the subject of a PBS documentary entitled "Rediscovering Rachmaninoff", produced by KTEH television in San Jose, California.

 English Lyrics:
Praise the Lord, o my soul. Prise be to God.
O Lord my God, you are very great. Praise be to God.
You are clothed with splendor and majesty.
Praise be to God.
The waters will stand above the mountains.
Thy deeds are wonderful, O Lord.
The waters will come in the middle of the mountains. 
Thy deeds are wonderful,
O Lord.
Your wisdom created everything.
Glory to Thee, who created all.

----------


## Hanna

Thanks both хоккеист and Rockzmom for posting about these absolutely outstanding and very moving pieces....  
Great videos!   
I did not know that Rachmaninoff lived into the 1940 or that he lived in the USA. Anyway, I love his piano concertos.

----------


## rockzmom

> I'm currently listening to the new album by Rammstein, "Liebe ist für alle da". There's nothing link-wise I could show you yet.  
> Кщишт

 Dude... this album was just released in the U.S. YESTERDAY!!! 
I was able to find the first single off the ablum...."Pussy" was Rammstein's first number one single in Germany, their second number one single of all time ("Benzin" was the first one in Finland). 
This is off the new album!! WARNING! WARNING! R Rating here!! 
"Pussy" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VXNM0NDA4A 
Amazon Music Sampler if ya want to hear more from the album... http://www.amazon.com/gp/recsradio/radi ... fix=dp_img

----------


## bitpicker

I have no idea why my keyboard was set to typing Russian when I typed my name there...  :fool"  
Rockzmom, that video is the official version you can present to the public in general, but it is not the original video. The original isn't R-rated. The very distorted images you see in that version are crystal-clear in the original. You can only find it on hardcore sites. No-one else would touch it. It is, to all intents and purposes, porn. 
The CD was released last Friday here in Germany.  
Robin

----------


## Hanna

Well I have their earlier albums (from the 1990s). But I think they can be a bit... how shall I put it... too obscene.  
It's not the kind of music I feel like listening to a lot nowadays..But Sometimes I do!  
I've always listened to industrial type German bands. There's something unique about them.

----------


## rockzmom

Has anyone ever heard of this song or artist????  *Xiangta [1] by Xia* 
It is also being used in one of the Dance Classes and the Dance Teacher does not have any additional information besides that and I am not having any luck locating it.

----------


## rockzmom

I mentioned the TV Show Glee and they are HOT and exposing lots of songs to a new generation (and races) that would just NEVER hear these songs!!! Each week in one hour they have more songs that you would never thing to combine and it is WORKIN'!! Some are the real deal and some are remakes with the cast from Glee singing them and remixing them. 
This week (yesterday) they had:
Bust a Move by Young MC  
What a Girl Wants by Christina Aguilera
Sweet Caroline by Neil Diamond 
Sing, Sing, Sing by Benny Goodman
Thong Song by Sisqó of Dru Hill for the Def Soul
I Could Have Danced All Night (Broadway Version from My Fair Lady) 
Last week they had Hate on Me which was done by Jill Scott. 
You can decide which version you like better. 
Here is the Jill Scott version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw3Z8Oa7E3Y 
Here is the TV Glee version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKBsqBVgwdQ 
Lyrics:
If I could give you the world
On a silver platter
Would even matter
You'd still be mad at me
If I can find in all this
A dozen roses
Which I would give to you
You'd still be miserable
In reality
I'm gon be who I be
And I don't feel no faults
For all the lies that you bought
You can try as you may
Break me down when I say  
That it ain't up to you
Gon on do what you do  
[Chorus:]
Hate on me hater
Now or Later
Cause I'm gonna do me
You'll be made baby  
(Go head and hate)
Go head and hate on me hater
I'm not afraid of
What I got I paid for
You can hate on me...  
Ooh if I gave you peaches
Out of my on garden
And I made you a peach cobbler
Would you slap me out?
Wonder if I gave you diamonds
Out of my on womb
Would you feel the love in that
Or ask why not the moon
If I gave you sanity
For the whole of humanity
Had all the solutions for the pain and pollution
No Matter Where I live
Despite the things I give
You'll always be this way
So go ahead and ...  
[Chorus x2] 
You Cannot...
Hate On me
Cause my mind is free
Feel my destiny
So Shall it Be
[Repeat x2]
[Chorus]

----------


## rockzmom

I love it when it all comes together! 
Okay, Lampada has been posting about MUSE since like... FOREVER!!! Back on August 1st, I mentioned on her thread about their new album 'The Resistance' and the single "Uprising." Then on the Film Thread the other day I mentioned the remake of the TV series "V" that is coming out soon.  Yesterday, I saw a commercial for the series not once, but twice. In the background the girls and I heard this song and we were like "Wait a minute... what is that song? We know it."  It took me until the second time to figure out that the song playing in the background is....you guessed it.... "Uprising"   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr2sETqQ68U "V" Commercial 
"Uprising" is currently:
#64 on Billboards Top 100 (and one of the songs with the greatest airplay and sales gains this week)
#6 on Billboards Top Rock Songs
#55 on Billboards Top Digital Songs
#1 on Billboards Top Alternative Songs
#38 on Billboards Top European Hot 100
#62 on Billboards Top Canadian Hot 100 
For those of you who have not heard this great song, and here are a couple of links to the video and one to the full song... and of course... with the lyrics!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog Music Video  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwvI4BQLpGo Music Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCdMMd3dpk4 Full song from Album 
Lyrics: 
The paranoia is in bloom, the PR 
The transmissions will resume 
They'll try to push drugs 
Keep us all dumbed down and hope that 
We will never see the truth around  
Another promise, another scene, another 
A package not to keep us trapped in greed 
With all the green belts wrapped around our minds 
And endless red tape to keep the truth confined  
They will not force us 
They will stop degrading us 
They will not control us 
We will be victorious  
Interchanging mind control 
Come let the revolution take it's toll if you could 
Flick the switch and open your third eye, you'd see that 
We should never be afraid to die  
Rise up and take the power back, it's time that 
The fat cats had a heart attack, you know that 
Their time is coming to an end 
We have to unify and watch our flag ascend  
They will not force us 
They will stop degrading us 
They will not control us 
We will be victorious  
They will not force us 
They will stop degrading us 
They will not control us 
We will be victorious

----------


## rockzmom

Could it be????   ::   
Could I have fix our Playlist problems??? 
As we share most of the songs via YouTube, I just created a Playlist ON YouTube!!! It was rather easy as most of the links were already here in this thread!! I just tried to make certain they were links NOT from the major music companies so the videos would work for everyone. 
So, here is the link to the Playlist: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...C164D49720CD70 You can select Play All Videos, Skip to Next Song, and Randomize. 
Here are all the songs I could find on YouTube we have been discussing here on the thread and are NOW on this NEW Playlist. IF you cannot play any of them, please let me know which ones and see if from the title and the length of the song you can find a version on YouTube which works for you and paste that link here in the thread and I will update the Playlist with THAT version. Now IF this works.... going forward when anyone has a song they want to share with the group, please try to find it on YouTube and paste the link in your posting. I will then add it to the Playlist. If it is a really new song or one not on YouTube...well...  ::  we still have to work that one out.:  Tears For Fears - Shout  6:07[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Tears for Fears - Shout (live)  6:38[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Tears for Fears -Everybody Wants To Rule The World  4:30[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Curt Smith  -Seven Of Sundays Duet - French Version  3:56[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Rosana - Si Tu No Estás Aqui  4:11[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Diego - Perdido En Ti  4:25[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Diego - Losing Me (English Version)  4:08[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Cassandra Steen - Stadt (feat. Adel Tawil)  3:05[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Jason Mraz - If It Kills Me  with lyrics  4:57[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Jason Mraz - I'm Yours  4:19[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Kings of Leon - Use Somebody  3:51[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Altan Urag - Requiem  5:18[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Я Это Ты - Мурат Насыров 4:02[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Подари мне зимний вечер*Владимир Асимов  3:46[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Minimalistix - Close Cover  3:05[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Mason Williams - Classical Gas  2:56[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Sophie Ellis-Bextor - Heartbreak Make Me A Dancer  4:04[/*:m:2tl2prfk]The Ian Carey Project- Get Shaky- Ian Carey Vocal Mix  6:17[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Morcheeba - The Great London Trafic  3:06[/*:m:2tl2prfk]The Black Eyed Peas - Pump It  3:44[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Christina Aguilera - Keeps getting better  3:02[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Lady GaGa - Just Dance with Lyrics  4:08[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Dr. Kucho! Jodie Belmondo Rulez 2.0 ( It's All About You )  2:34[/*:m:2tl2prfk]БИС - БЛИЖЕ  3:27[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Бис - Mr. DJ (Мистер Диджей) [Клип]  3:14[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Morandi - Colours 4:00[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Flyleaf - All around me  with lyrics  3:37[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Paramore - Decode (Twilight Soundtrack)   4:28[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Валерий Меладзе - Красиво   4:16[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Валерий Меладзе "Не тревожь мне душу, скрипка"   4:12[/*:m:2tl2prfk]ВИА Гра - Поцелуи (Via Gra - Potselui)   4:14[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Coldplay - Viva la Vida (Thin White Duke Mix)  7:33[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Мираж - Музыка нас связала (Песня 89)   4:22[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Cancion Del MariachiI (Morena De Mi Corazon)  2:07[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Los Lonely Boys-My Way  4:27[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Los Lonely Boys - My Way (Acoustic)    4:13[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Kristinia DeBarge - Goodbye w/ Lyrics   3:40[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Peggy Lee - Is That All There Is?  4:20[/*:m:2tl2prfk]The Hollies - Dang Me (Live 196 ::   2:36[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Roger Miller - King of the Road  2:43[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Lady GaGa - Paparazzi (Stuart Price Remix)  3:25[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Sneaky Sound System - It's Not My Problem (Thin White Duke Mix)  7:47[/*:m:2tl2prfk]DJ Smash - Moscow never sleeps  4:06[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Moscow never sleeps vs. Любовь   4:04[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Moby - Everloving  3:25[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Оскар Между мной и тобой   4:07[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Ранетки - Лети-лети    2:25[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Bob Dylan - Subterranean Homesick Blues (w/ lyrics)  2:16[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Subterranean Homesick Blues (Live)  3:06[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Plazma - Take My Love  3:42[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Coldplay - Clocks - Left Right Left Right Left - LIVE   4:42[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Pitbull - I Know You Want Me (Calle Ocho) 4:06[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Valeriya - Chasiki - Часики   3:10[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Johnny Cash - Sixteen Tons  2:41[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Слот - Мёртвые Звёзды / Slot - dead stars   3:23[/*:m:2tl2prfk]The Vincent Black Shadow - Metro  3:28[/*:m:2tl2prfk]The Vincent Black Shadow - Don't Make Me So Mad  4:19[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Aram Zam Zam  0:55[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Jason Mraz - Lucky   3:22[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Colbie Caillat - Bubbly  3:17[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Colbie Caillat - Falling for You  with LYRICS  3:41[/*:m:2tl2prfk]The Orb - Centuries  4:22[/*:m:2tl2prfk]No Doubt - Just a Girl  with lyrics  3:30[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Gwen Stefani - Wind It Up  3:16[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Таня Обломки Чувств  2:56[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Пара нормальных Happy End  3:17[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Jacques Brel -Amsterdam (English Subtitles)  2:43[/*:m:2tl2prfk]KAMON!!! - БРЮНЕТКА (официальная версия)   3:16[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Queen - I'm Going Slightly Mad  4:25[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Queen - The Show Must Go On   4:15[/*:m:2tl2prfk]наутилус помпилиус прогулки по воде   3:43[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Что такое осень  4:39[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Gruppa krovi new Vladivostok FM  3:34[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Gruppa Krovi  3:07[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Земфира - Хочешь?   3:41[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Again - Flyleaf (With Lyrics)  3:10[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Yohanna - Is It True?   2:54[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Dj Yankovski - Foule sentimentale (Original mix)  3:38[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Mika-We Are Golden  4:15[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Gary Go - Wonderful  3:49[/*:m:2tl2prfk]The Features - LIONS  3:54[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Shannon - Let the Music Play (+lyrics)  3:36[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Jordin Sparks - SOS (Let the Music Play)  + LYRICS  3:17[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Roisin Murphy - Ramalama (bang bang)  3:36[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Johnny Cash - Hurt  3:51[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Johnny Cash - Ring of fire  2:38[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Sara Bareilles/Ingrid Michaelson - Winter Song   4:29[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Sara Bareilles - Love Song  7:59[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Adele - Hometown Glory  3:41[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Adele - Right as Rain  3:18[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Nina Simone - Sinnerman full lenght  10:14[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Nina Simone - Sinnerman (Felix Da Housecat's Mix)  4:39[/*:m:2tl2prfk]The White Stripes - Seven Nation Army   3:58[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Sarah Brightman - A Whiter Shade Of Pale  3:14[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Sarah Brightman - Deliver Me  4:03[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Colin Hay - Overkill  2:50[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Hall And John Oates - Out Of Touch  4:33[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Jack Ingram - Barefoot and Crazy  4:10[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Rachmaninoff Prelude in g minor op. 23 #5  3:55[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Rachmaninoff - Bless the Lord, O My Soul   6:16[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Rammstein - Pussy  4:00[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Jill Scott - Hate On Me  3:37[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Glee Cast - Hate On Me  3:31[/*:m:2tl2prfk]Muse - Uprising   5:07[/*:m:2tl2prfk]

----------


## rockzmom

We seem to be into the more hard rock/heavy metal grove... how about some Deep Purple!! 
From 1974 "Mistreated." I added two versions of the song to the "new" Playlist. One a live version and one the studio version from the album "Burn." 
Lyrics: 
I've been mistreated, I've been abused.
I've been struck downhearted, baby, I've been confused
'cause I know, yes, I know I've been mistreated.
Since my baby left me I've been losing my mind, you know I have. 
I've been lonely, I've been cold.
I've been looking for a woman to have and hold
'cause I know, yes, I know I've been mistreated.
Since my baby left me I've been losing, I've been losing,
I've been losing my mind, baby baby babe. 
I've been mistreated, I've been abused.
I've been looking for a woman, yeh, I've been confused
'cause I know, yes, I know I've been mistreated, ooh o-o-oh.
Since my baby left me I've been losing, losing,
I've been losing my mind, baby baby babe.
Oh oh oh, oh woman, oh woman, oh woman. 
ooh o-o-oh
ooh o-o-oh
ooh o-o-oh
ooh o-o-oh
ooh o-o-oh
ahh-ahh-ahh
ahh-ahh-ahh
ahh-ahh-ahh
ahh-ahh-ahh 
I've been losing my mind.

----------


## rockzmom

Now, for a limited time, the rousing musical score "American River Suite" from the nation’s largest July 4, 2009, fireworks display (Macy's New York Firework America’s Birthday Celebration) performed by The New York Pops and Music Director-Designate Steven Reineke,  is yours to download for free!  
This is an original composition with music by Broadway composer Stephen Flaherty and lyrics by William Schermerhorn.  The piece features the vocal talents of Audra McDonald and Idina Menzel, as well as Sara Caswell on violin, and the Choir Academy of Harlem. 
Here is the link to download all 7 tracks http://www.newyorkpops.org/fireworks/American-River-Suite-MP3s.zip  
American River Suite
The New York Pops
Steven Reineke, Conductor
Music by Stephen Flaherty
Lyrics by William Schermerhorn
Orchestral Arrangements by David Hamilton 
Track 1: Prologue: Through the Mist; Half Moon
Audra McDonald and the Choir Academy of Harlem 
Track 2: Majestic Valley 
Track 3: Sparks & Smoke: The Clermont
Sara Caswell, Fiddle Soloist 
Track 4: River at Play 
Track 5: American River
Idina Menzel and the Choir Academy of Harlem  
Bonus Tracks 
Track 6: River Medley (arr. Steven Reineke) 
John Fogerty Proud Mary 
Traditional (arr. Carmen Dragon) Shenandoah 
Jerome Kern/Oscar Hammerstein II Ol’ Man River  
Track 7: Americana Medley (arr. Steven Reineke) 
William Steffe/Julia Ward Howe The Battle Hymn of the Republic 
Woody Guthrie This Land Is Your Land 
Samuel A. Ward/Katharine Lee Bates America the Beautiful 
John Philip Sousa Stars and Stripes Forever

----------


## alexB

> We seem to be into the more hard rock/heavy metal grove... how about some Deep Purple!!

 I like that drift. Come to think of it, it must be really hard or heavy, but I, for one, [s:15lvenpa]have[/s:15lvenpa] did not see[s:15lvenpa]n[/s:15lvenpa] it as such, it was just a good song. What labels it had attached to it[s:15lvenpa]self[/s:15lvenpa] didn’t matter to me at all.

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  We seem to be into the more hard rock/heavy metal grove... how about some Deep Purple!!   I like that drift. Come to think of it, it must be really hard or heavy, but I, for one, have not seen it as such, it was just a good song. What labels it had attached to itself didn’t matter at all.   Alex.. your sentences bothers me and as my head is also bothering me this morning so I am not at 100% brain power (as if I am ever at 100% to begin with) to really be certain what it is that's wrong or how to fix it. Robin/Johanna? I know the part "have not seen it as such" could be "did not see it as such" but the part about "it must be really hard or heavy" you are loosing me with that. Are you trying to say that "Come to think of it, the song must really have been hard rock or heavy metal; but, I never really saw it that way. To me, it was just a good song. Whatever labels it had attracted or were attached to it, didn't matter to me at all.

 
Finally, I got you to participate  ::  Ya know.. I do have one of the "The Best of Deep Purple" CD's.  ::   
I also have a boat load of AC/DC stuff:
Back in Black
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap
Highway to Hell
Gimme a Bullet
Safe In New York City
American Woman
Ballroom Blitz 
And then there is Def Leppard:
Did you ever hear their version of Rock On? The one that was made famous by David Essex?
I can only find it with copyrights... otherwise I would post a link to it   ::   
So... any of those strike your fancy?? Want any to be added to the Playlist or lyrics posted? Or do you have something else you would like to share with the class?   ::

----------


## rockzmom

Dudes, Peeps, Compadres, (insert favorite slang term)...  I just received the next song from the girl's dance teacher and OMG this song just ROCKS!  
It is a guitar instrumental, Diablo Rojo by Rodrigo y Gabriela from the album Diablo Rojo. I found a live version and the music video for the album version. On the live version Gabriela explains that it is a tribute to a roller coaster and the crazy looping shapes. 
Both versions have been added to the Playlist 
Now the Music Video version is AMAZING (which for Johanna means "BRILLIANT") and right before the 2 minute mark, _"Baby, you ain't in Kansas no more!!"_  
For those older American's out there or those who know their American cultural expressions... This song and video are IMHO, "an E Ticket Baby!"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KBgg-hrtyo 1st link to Music Video Version  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FXOd97CtnQ 2nd link to Music Video Version  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lvMQCmUVv8  Live Version

----------


## rockzmom

As it-ogo went to all the trouble of writing the lyrics   ::  ... might as well post them here and add the songs to the Playlist!! 
From the new Slot (Слот) album 4ever  

> OK, here is a lineal translation of the first song. There is also heavy youngster slang which I can not translate because my English is not so rich.  Original rhymes and rhythm are missed in translation too. 
> 4еловек-паук - Spiderman http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDJbCOCy-4Q 
> Висит на стене He hangs on the wall
> На пальцах, без страховки By his fingers, with no belay
> Влез на забор He climbed on the fence
> Ну нереально ловкий So incredibly  dexterous
> Прыгнул в окно Jumped to the window
> Оттуда на скульптуру From there - to the sculpture
> Ясно одно Definitely
> ...

 
Вампирская - Vampire's song (Literally: "Vampirish") http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGRFlvMpiq8 
Мрак срезал крылом
Слона и ферзя
Мой голый король
Убит взглядом
Ну и поделом
Я знал, 4то нельзя
Но о4ень хотел
Быть рядом с тобой 
Я призрак в но4и
Без права на свет
В плену долгих лет
И голода
Кровь тоже кри4ит
И пла4ет в ответ
Когда её нет
Так холодно
... мне о4ень холодно
... мне о4ень холодно
... мне в этом ве4ном огне 
Теперь ты в группе риска
Мой загнанный
Ты подошёл так близко
Я тигр, а не киска
Осталось заманить мне тебя к себе домой
И там убить 
Я умираю, 4тобы жить
Я кровь теряю, 4тобы пить
Я всех бросаю, 4тобы быть с тобой 
Вдох, сладкая смерть, оргазм и испуг
Внизу кровь кипит, вверху стынет
И не вырваться из оскаленных рук
Когда моя тень тебя обнимет 
Ля-ля - La-la 
Вновь повтори, как ты ску4ал
Как перенёс минуты разлуки
И расскажи, о 4ём ты мол4ал
Когда держал меня нежно за руки 
Мне каждое слово так ново 
Все слова это только слова
Будто летит с веток листва
И E-2 они могут помо4ь
Описать этот день [И!!!] эту но4ь
Всё слова это только слова
Опять 25, или там 2х2
Ля-ля тополя, потом "суп с котом"
Но всё не туда, не так, не о том… 
Ты не звонил и не писал
Уже пол 4аса… наверно работа
Но мне надо знать и ты должен сам
Сказать, как видеть меня охота 
Так слово за слово
Всё снова 
Как рассказать тебе про любовь
Не говоря слов розы, слёзы, морковь
4тобы вспомнила кровь тот 100-градусный бред
И самые главные слова - "слов нет"
А есть прикосновения разрядами тока
Взгляды, подёрнутые пеленой-поволокой
Придыхание прибоем о борт корабля...
А тебе бы только ля-ля-ля

----------


## bitpicker

I translated Вампирская to German the other day, I'll just whip up an English version. However, native speakers might notice mistakes (I'm sure there are lots), please point them out! 
By the way, actually there's the text to the song Ля ля in the last message, too.  
The vampiric one (a female vampire) 
The gloom cuts with wings
The elefant and the queen (beats me what the elephant is doing here, may be a mistake)
My naked king
Kills with a glance
Serves him (?) right, too
I knew I wasn't allowed
But I wanted so much
to be with you 
I'm a ghost in the night
Without a right to light
Captured by long years
And hunger
The blood is screaming
And weeps for an answer
When she's not there
So cold
I'ms o cold
I'm so cold
I in this eternal fire 
Now you're in the risk group
My tired hero
You came so close
I'm a tiger, not a pussycat
It remained for me to lure you back home to me
And there to kill 
I am dying to live
Losing blood to drink
Leave all behind to be with you 
Breath, sweet death, orgasm and fear
Down there the blood is boiling, above it's cooling
And not to break out from empty hands
When my shadow engulfs you

----------


## bitpicker

And while I'm at it, here's another favourite of mine from the new album by Слот, hopelessly mistranslated by myself:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZETlqxS3Svk 
Зеркала
Ночь
От стены к стене
Я иду в забытом сне
Туда...
В поиске себя
Где-то тут была
Потеряла - не нашла
Звала... всё звала... 
В свете дня я закрашу чёрным зеркала
Всё равно в них нет меня
Так я буду верить, что жива
Пусть это и не так 
Так [тик – так - тик]
Стрелки где-то спят [в ряд, в ряд]
Не идут и не стоят [таят]
Их нет [как нет]
Циферблат пустой [постой - постой - постой]
Некуда идти [иди, иди]
К новой пустоте лети [прости]
А нас [для нас]
Не спасти 
Mirrors
Night
From wall to wall
I walk in a forgotten dream
There to...
On the search for myself
I was somewhere there
I lost - didn't find
I called - I called all (or: I called 'enough') 
In the light of day I paint the mirrors dark
No matter I'm not in them
So I'll believe I'm alive
Even if it is not so 
So [tick, tock, tick...]
The hands (of a watch) are sleeping somewhere [in a row]
Don't walk and don't stand still [hide]
They are gone [like nothing]
The face (of the watch) is empty [wait, wait] ('Zifferblatt' is a loan word from German. Cool...  :: )
There's nowhere to go [go, go]
To the new emptiness of the year [pardon]
But us / ours [for us]
Don't fall 
The parts in brackets are like echoes in Russian, forming different but similar sounding words.

----------


## rockzmom

Robin, I added your Слот song to the playlist as well and hopefully someone will come along and help you with the translation!  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The next song is currently Billboard's #1 song on their Hot 100 Chart AND #1 on their Digital Songs Chart... It was released in JULY!  *Owl City's - Fireflies*  
In the video there are really old toys.. how many did you have as a kid?? I actually had the Speak and Spell growing up and we bought a used one for hubby to practice English spelling! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3FsuTI7HeY  Video with Lyrics  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMr52bCXNdU Song only 
Lyrics:
You would not believe your eyes
If ten million fireflies
Lit up the world as I fell asleep
Cause they'd fill the open air
And leave tear drops everywhere
You'd think me rude but I would just stand and
Stare 
I'd like to make myself believe
That planet Earth turns, slowly
It's hard to say that I'd rather stay awake when I'm asleep
Cause everything is never as it seems 
Cause I'd get a thousand hugs
From ten thousand lightning bugs
As they tried to teach my how to dance
A foxtrot above my head
A sock-hop beneath my bed
The disco ball is just hanging by a thread
(Thread, thread...) 
I'd like to make myself believe
That planet Earth turns, slowly
It's hard to say that I'd rather stay awake when I'm asleep
Cause everything is never as it seems
(When I fall asleep) 
Leave my door open just a crack
(Please take me away from here)
Cause I feel like such an insomniac
(Please take me away from here)
Why do I tire of counting sheep?
(Please take me away from here)
When I'm far too tired to fall asleep
(Ha-ha) 
To ten million fireflies
I'm weird cause I hate goodbyes
I got misty eyes as they said farewell
(Said farewell)
But I'll know where several are
If my dreams get real bizarre
Cause I saved a few and I keep them in a jar
(Jar, jar, jar...) 
I'd like to make myself believe
That planet Earth turns, slowly
It's hard to say that I'd rather stay awake when I'm asleep
Cause everything is never as it seems
(When I fall asleep)
[x2] 
I'd like to make myself believe
That planet Earth turns, slowly
It's hard to say that I'd rather stay awake when I'm asleep
Because my dreams are bursting at the seams

----------


## alexB

> Want any to be added to the Playlist or lyrics posted? Or do you have something else you would like to share with the class?

 _I used to be with it, but then they changed what 'it' was. Now, what I'm with isn't it, and what's 'it' seems weird and scary_  ::  
It’s in my car where, if ever, I listen to the music, on FM radio, and they rarely inform their listeners what they play, so I have _to bite the bullets_ and wait long till the truth comes out as to who’s singing what. Just recently I’ve finally found out that the band I’ve been trying to know the name of is called *Jamiroquai*, though maybe I’ve been trying not hard enough, all I had to do was type _cosmic girl_ in Google and there would have been my long awaited band. Anyway I often don’t know who is who. There were many whose music I liked, *Deep Purple* among them too, but the all time favorites are *The Queen*. Not that I listen to them often, I’d say hardly ever nowadays, just the impact they once had on me have never been matched.
P.S. I somehow missed Def Leppard, I mean I didn’t have the honor of meeting them when I should have. The access to western music was very limited then.

----------


## rockzmom

> Just recently I’ve finally found out that the band I’ve been trying to know the name of is called *Jamiroquai*, though maybe I’ve been trying not hard enough, all I had to do was type _cosmic girl_ in Google and there would have been my long awaited band. Anyway I often don’t know who is who.

 Jamiroquai (pronounced: juh-meer-o-kwy) 
Album: Travelling Without Moving 
Year: 1996
Single: Cosmic Girl 
Alex, there are a bunch of remixes out there of this song!!! 
Here is the real version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2mr2yY5F3c 
Tom Belton Remix http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebMoN89c16U 
Full Intention Club Remix http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfeQPPXmQ-E 
Quasar Mix (UK CD Single) Part 1-4 (there areally are 4 versions) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkyijP2IgPA 
David Morales Classic Mix {faster} http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_p73Ag2AEY   ROBIN maybe you can help with a few songs from Def Leppard?? I'll ask hubby too as they are "his" taste more than mine   ::

----------


## bitpicker

No, Def Leppard was never among my faves. 
Here's something I like:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMHQQvBs6o4 
What can I say, I like it gloomy...  Type O Negative - Everything dies 
Well I loved my aunt - but she died
and my uncle Lou - then he died 
I'm searching for something which can't be found - but I'm hoping
I still dream of dad - though he died 
Everything dies - everything dies 
My ma's so sick - she might die
though my girl's quite fit - she will die 
Still looking for someone who was around - barely coping
now I hate myself - wish I'd die 
Everything dies - everything dies
everything dies - everything 
No why - oh god I miss you
no why - oh god I miss you - I really miss you
no no no no 
No why - oh god I miss you
no why - oh god I miss you - I really miss you 
Everything dies - everything dies
everything dies - everything - no no no no 
Everything dies - everything dies
everything dies - everything

----------


## rockzmom

> Here's something I like:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMHQQvBs6o4 
> What can I say, I like it gloomy...

 Nope... I think you have a hair issue.... let's see, who has better hair? Peter Steele or Nuno Betancourt (formerly of) Extreme? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viQWJUoRG50 
I must admit... just reading the lyrics was very entertaining!!!   ::  
UPDATE...
Younger daughter says... "Emo much?"
For those of you not familiar with "Emo" you can learn all about it here, but be certain to watch the video all the way because the outtakes at the end are VERY funny! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9onvD6CkCvc 
Gotta love the EMO song!!
E is for emotional, ruins everybody's day
M is for miserable people 
O is for on the darkside, 'cuz we have some fresh cookies. COOKIES! Wow!

----------


## Иван

Just for fun  ::  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMqTK...eature=related
And here is the original http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbJtY...layer_embedded

----------


## Hanna

> Just recently I’ve finally found out that the band I’ve been trying to know the name of is called Jamiroquai

 I actually used to know the singer in Jamiroqai (his real name is Jay). He's a very funny guy, very smart and deep. He happened to live very close to my house. I lost touch with him after I moved though, but I think he still lives in the same place and still works as a musician. He got into some trouble with the police though, about hashish.  
His biggest hit is *Virtual Insanity*  --- quite old now. That whole album was very good. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q936lXxQPTA  Explanation: Virtual can mean two different things, virtual as in "virtual reality" (=online, electronic world), and "virtual" as the opposite to "actual". So this is a word-play. The song is about the world being too hooked on electronic gadgets. 
I have know idea why he sings in American accent, when he speaks he sounds 100% English.   *"VIRTUAL INSANITY" LYRICS*
Oh yeah what we're living in (let me tell ya)
It' a wonder man can eat at all
When things are big
That should be small
Who can tell what magic spells we'll be doing for us.
And I'm giving all my love to this world
Only to be told
I can't see, I can't breathe
No more will we be
And nothing's gonna change the way we live
Cuz we can always take and never give
And now that things are changing for the worse,
See, it's a crazy world we're living in
And I just can't see that half of us immersed in sin
Is all we have to give these 
Futures made of virtual insanity
now always seem, to be governed by this love we have
For useless, twisting, our new technology
Oh now there is no sound for we all live underground 
And I'm thinking in what a mess we're in
Hard to know when to begin
If I could slip the sickly ties that earthly man has made
And now every mother can choose the color of her child
That's not nature's way
Well that's what they said yesterday
There's nothing left to do but pray
I think it's time I found a new religion
Whoaaa it's so insane to synthesize another strain
There's something in these futures that we have to be told. 
Futures made of virtual insanity
now always seem, to be governed by this love we have
For useless, twisting of our then new technology
Oh now there is no sound for we all live underground 
Now there's no sound if we all live underground
And now it's virtual insanity
Forget your virtual reality
Oh, there's nothing so bad, I know yeah
(Bridge)
Oh, this virtual insanity, we're living in,
Has got to change, yeah
Things will never be the same
And I can't go on
While we're living in oh, oh virtual insanity
Oh, this world has got to change
Cos I just, I just can't keep going on, it was virtual,
Virtual insanity that we're living in, that we're living in
That virtual insanity is what it is

----------


## rockzmom

> His biggest hit is *Virtual Insanity*  --- quite old now. That whole album was very good. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMMQqE9x6i4

 hehehehe 
"This video is not available in your country due to copyright restrictions."  
Okay, I found another copy of the video... if the one Johanna posted does not work for you, try this one. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j-CjgSMtcs

----------


## Hanna

I happened to listen to some albums with covers of Vysotskiy songs that had been translated into Swedish... The translations are SOOOO good. It's like it was the original langauge. I just love it. What a poet he was!  
I have never listened to him in Russian though, but soon I will.  He's like Leonard Cohen or maybe Bob Dylan, but much better, much smarter, I think, and the topics of his songs are more relevant.   *@Bitpicker* do you know about Vysotskij? Have you heard any good covers of him in German? Lots of Swedish and Finnish artists have done covers of him and it wouldn't surprise me if there are some great covers in German too - bigger language!  (To be honest, who cares about Swedish covers, let's find some in a language that at least some people here can understand) I looked for German covers on Youtube but I couldn't find any.  
Do people in Russia still listen to him? Are there any artists there doing covers of his songs or do you listen to the originals?  Can you recommend a good Russian collections of his songs? 
----------------------
HAHA Rockzmom, stop your "copyright infringement" at once you naughty girl!  ::   PS - can you explain "virtual" a bit better than I did...?

----------


## alexB

You don’t have to go far, he’s right here behind you http://masterrussian.net/mforum/view...hp?f=61&t=5535

----------


## alexB

> His biggest hit is *Virtual Insanity*  --- quite old now. That whole album was very good. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q936lXxQPTA

 Brilliant, no wait, Jazz is watching,  ::   ::   excellent song. 
I must have gotten the same response as rockzmom has on your link and looking for the alternative came upon this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_ucdKkk ... re=related. 
The bastards have put it all in perspective.  ::   (May I use the expression that way?) As much as I loved the original I couldn’t help but  LMAO or roll on the floor laughing, to put it mildly.   

> I actually used to know the singer in Jamiroqai (his real name is Jay). He's a very funny guy, very smart and deep. He happened to live very close to my house. I lost touch with him after I moved though, but I think he still lives in the same place and still works as a musician. He got into some trouble with the police though, about hashish.

 You mean that guy?

----------


## CoffeeCup

> I actually used to know the singer in Jamiroqai (his real name is Jay). He's a very funny guy, very smart and deep. He happened to live very close to my house. I lost touch with him after I moved though, but I think he still lives in the same place and still works as a musician. He got into some trouble with the police though, about hashish. 
> His biggest hit is Virtual Insanity --- quite old now. That whole album was very good.

 He does create very cute music, which is well known in Russia. Personally I like his music a lot.

----------


## bitpicker

> *@Bitpicker* do you know about Vysotskij? Have you heard any good covers of him in German? Lots of Swedish and Finnish artists have done covers of him and it wouldn't surprise me if there are some great covers in German too - bigger language!

 No, never even heard the name before. And the German Wikipedia entry doesn't contain a hint at German cover versions either.

----------


## bitpicker

Here's a German Goth song from one of my favorite bands. I provide an English translation, too... Of course it is hard to transport ambiguities and puns.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5jLK9OCf8w  Lacrimosa - Stolzes Herz 
Zu fühlen um zu spüren
Meine Sinne, meine Seele
Mein Gewissen und mein Herz
Am Abgrund meines Lebens
Am Ende meiner Selbst
Gebrechlich tief im Innern
Und schwach nach außen hin 
Ist es schlecht ?
Und was ist gut?
Ist es krank ?
Und was heisst leben?
Nein -
Es ist nur ehrlich - menschlich
Und verflucht -
Ist doch nur die Wahrheit 
Im Auge der Gemeinheit
Der Allgemeinheit
Schlicht verwerflich - transparent
Doch ist es tiefer, stärker und viel mehr
So ist der Mensch
Nur auf der Suche
Nach der Stärke
Nach der Lüge - blindem Wahn
Und der Oberflächlichkeit 
Mit blutverschmierten Händen
Mit einer Träne im Gesicht
Einem Lächeln auf den Lippen
Und der Hoffnung tief im Blick
Aufzustehen auch aus dem Dreck
Tief beschmutzt und stolz im Herz
Dem Leben neu erwacht
Und erwacht ganz neu im Leben 
Sind meine Hände blind und stumm ?
Sind meine Augen alt und schwach ?
Ist mein Herz dem Blut erlegen ?
Und bei allem doch nur ehrlich
Bin ich Mensch ?
Bin ich Schmerz ?
Bin ich die Träne -
Und der Kuss zugleich ?!?  Lacrimosa - Proud Heart 
To feel in order to experience
My senses, my soul
My conscience and my heart
At the abyss of my life
At the end of myself
Feeble deep inside
And weak to behold 
Is it bad?
And what is good?
Is it sick?
And what does it mean to live?
No -
It is only honest - human
and cursed (maybe: damn! as an interjection)
Is only the truth 
In the eye of meanness
of the public (pun: Gemeinheit -> Allgemeinheit, hints at 'the mean public')
Simply reprehensible - transparent
But it is deeper, stronger and much more
thus man is only on the quest
for strength, for the lie
Blind madness
And superficiality 
With bloodstained hands
Wit a tear on the face
A smile on the lips
And hope deep in the eyes (or firmly in sight)
To stand up even from the dirt
Deeply stained and proud at heart
Newly awakened to life
And awoken fully new in life 
Are my hands blind and dumb?
Are my eyes old and weak?
Has my heart succumbed to the blood?
And is it in all that just honest?
Am I human?
Am I pain?
Am I the tear -
And the kiss at the same time?

----------


## rockzmom

Robin, Lacrimosa - Stolzes herz was not bad! I'll have to dig up a song I am trying to recall. 
Alex! I took hubby down memory lane last night. Ohhhh, he was like a little kid with a shiny new penny. Remembering his misspent youth. 
Here are a few of his favorite heavy metal songs. I'm listing all the songs and links and then the lyrics after: 
Def Leppard Love Bites (slow song)
album: "Hysteria" (1987) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPU9az11si0 (lyrics also in video) 
Def Leppard Run Riot
album: "Hysteria" (1987) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOD0odt7dN4 
Pretty Maids We Came To Rock
album: "Future World" (1987)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzPssVyQVyE 
Pretty Maids - Eye Of The Storm (slow song)
album: "Future World" (1987)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Risw-VQFflI   *Love Bites* 
If you've got love in your sights
Watch out, love bites 
When you make love, do you look in the mirror?
Who do you think of?
Does he look like me?
Do you tell lies?
And say that it's forever?
Do you think twice, or just touch 'n' see?
Ooh babe
Ooh yeah
When you're alone, do you let go?
Are you wild 'n' willin' or is it just for show?
Ooh c'mon 
I don't wanna touch you too much baby
'cos making love to you might drive me crazy
I know you think that love is the way you make it
So i don't wanna be there when you decide to break it
No! 
(love bites, love bleeds)
It's bringin' me to my knees
(love lives, love dies)
It's no surprise
(love begs, love pleads)
It's what i need 
When i'm with you are you somewhere else?
Am i gettin' thru or do you please yourself?
When you wake up will you walk out?
It can't be love if you throw it about
Ooh babe
I don't wanna touch you too much baby
'cos making love to you might drive me crazy
Oh 
Ooh yeah
(love bites, love bleeds)
It's bringin' me to my knees
(love lives, love dies)
(love bites, love bleeds)
It's bringin' me to my knees
(love lives, love dies)
It's no surprise
(love begs, love pleads)
It's what i need 
If you've got love in your sights
Watch out, love bites
Yes it does
It will be hell   *Run Riot*
Living by the law is a bloody necessary bore
Everybody are you gettin' what you're lookin' for?
Livin' by the rule is somethin' that you gotta do!
But does it matter if we
(break a rule or two?)
Get up!
Break out!
Don't be the odd one out
Livin' on the edge, i'm a tryin' to keep a level head
(oh!) ev'ry morning it's a bummer gettin' out of bed
Same old story does a nothin' ever ever change?
Yeah, they lock me up and then they let me out again 
Get up!
Break out!
Don't be the odd one out
C'mon, it's alright we're hot tonight 
You better run
(run)
(run riot)
You gotta run
(run)
(run riot)
You know the time has come
(run)
(run riot)
I mean ev'ryone
(run)
(yeah, run riot) 
Oh, gotta riot babe
Goin' thru the motions desperation guaranteed
Whoa, get f-f-frustrated easily
Pedal to the metal senses working overtime
Oh, a fight to the finish babe
Draw the line! 
(night night night)
Run
Speak to me! 
They lock me up, they let me out but i'm up and runnin'
I scream and shout 
You better run
(run)
(run riot)
You gotta run
(run)
(run riot)
You know the time has come
(run)
(run riot)
C'mon, run with me
(run)
(run riot)
(run)
(run riot)
Hey!
I'll take you from your misery
C'mon!
Stick with me!   *We Came To Rock*
If you're feeling out of nowhere
If you got no place to go
If you're feeling lost and lonely
When you're down the open road 
Oh come on join our show
Here we go 
Did they preach you words of wisdom
Did they fill your head with lies
Did they try to break the doorways
To the world behind your eyes 
Oh, I want to know 
We came to rock
We came to rock
We came to rock
We came to rock 
Are you burning with the fever
Are you ready to explode
Can you feel the magic power in your heart
When you hear my voice is calling, calling 
Oh come join our show 
[Chorus] 
We are the faces
We are the guardians of the night
We'll rock the ages
It's all right
We've seen the fire
We are defenders of your rights
We'll take you higher
Gonna take you to the sky 
We'll rock until the morning light
We'll rock into your soul
We're gonna hit the stars tonight
We came to rock
To rock and roll 
[Chorus]   *Eye Of The Storm*
Dreams of a lifetime
Thrills from long ago
These years of joy now have flown
Silhouettes in a mirror
I'll recognise her face
Ten thousand years out in space 
She
She meant everything to me
Scarlet woman with eyes of gold
She's out on the edge of my dream 
Venus arising
Planet caravans
Create a cosmic romance
Like a touch of her spirit
Voices from the past
Just like a spell that's been cast 
I've been walking through tears and pain
Every time I catch her breath
Oh, but I still do remain 
In the eye of the storm
In the eye of the storm 
Seasons are changing
Winter of my life
The memories still survive
And the dreams of my love
Are coming down like rain
Every time I call out her name 
And she
She meant everything to me
Scarlet woman with eyes of gold
She
She's out on the edge of my dreams 
In the eye of the storm
In the eye of the storm
Eye of the storm 
I am no stranger
No stranger to love any more
I've tried it all
So many times before
And I've been going through changes
But I can't fight this feeling
And I'm still dreaming on
And on and on... 
[Chorus]

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Johanna  *@Bitpicker* do you know about Vysotskij? Have you heard any good covers of him in German? Lots of Swedish and Finnish artists have done covers of him and it wouldn't surprise me if there are some great covers in German too - bigger language!   No, never even heard the name before. And the German Wikipedia entry doesn't contain a hint at German cover versions either.

 Here are translations:    http://www.wysotsky.com/1031.htm   Там некоторые песни с аудио. 
Сайт на немецком:   http://www.vladimir-vysotsky.de/frameset.htm

----------


## Hanna

oops, I forgot that the spelling of the name has to be different in German.  I tried listening to one of the mp3s on the German site. But actually, it's in Russian, original recording.  
I thought his songs would sound good in German. But it looks like there are only text translations --- no actual covers in German.  
Perhaps you need to live in a cold country where people drink a lot, in order to really appreciate Vysotsky.   ::   Otherwise I don't know why he isn't known in DE. When I made a search of the German transliteration of his name I came across lots of covers in Polish.  
See links above - Lampada has created a very comprehensive thread about Vysotsky in the music lounge. I can't recommend his music enough.

----------


## bitpicker

Could be an aftereffect of the Cold War period. The Scandinavian countries were closer to Russia, whereas Germany used to have a border running through the middle of the country, separating it into two states. Here in the West there was practically no knowledge of Russian culture at all. I remember that the Russian Heavy Metal band Gorky Park was as exotic to us as a band from Africa would have been. 
Indeed, come to think of it, cover versions might have existed in the former Eastern German Republic, but after reunification much of their culture mostly disappeared overnight. And I suppose their government was trying to be holier than the pope, too, so they might have suppressed things which might have been possible in Russia as far as political lyrics were concerned. Germans what can I say? If we do it, we need to do it better than everyone else.   ::   
Now of course we have 3 million native speakers of Russian in the country, they make for the second largest immigrant group after the Turks if my numbers are correct. Today we have Russian and Polish nights in clubs or even clubs which primarily cater to one or the other nationality.   ::   
And another aspect: the national music industry wasn't always strong. When I was young, German music was mostly 'Schlager' for the old. Then came the New Wave of German pop music (Neue Deutsche Welle), after that nothing for a long time, and only relatively recently did German bands like Rosenstolz, Silbermond, Juli, Rammstein etc. achieve widespread fame. Music with lyrics in German simply wasn't fashionable for quite a while. Therefore, German versions of foreign songs, though they did exist, usually were in the 'Schlager' category. Not exactly the right place for intellectual lyrics. 
Robin

----------


## Hanna

Bitpicker, interesting to read!
About the English-language German groups of the 1980s
Haha - who can forget kitschy "Alphaville", Sandra, Nena... Nina Hagen...?  
"Forever Young" or "Big in Japan"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIU04k0o4MI must have been one of the first singles I ever bought. There WAS good music made in the German language back then - at least some that I liked. I had some good mixed tapes... but I can't remember the names of the groups anymore. Kraftwerk was one of them though.  
Swedish media had the policy of splitting content from East and West. German was the top foreign langauge on TV after English. So I might even have watched more DDR TV than you did. Particularly Sandmann!  ::  They made some pretty good documentaries and criminal dramas too.  
Yeah, Germany feels a lot more cosmopolitan now, like you say. I travel to Frankfurt sometimes for work, and I have a good friend in Hamburg. Haven't seen the "new" Berlin though! I remember family drives through DE as a kid (to get to the Alps!) and things seemed quite old fashioned / traditional outside the cities. There was a faster route for us through the DDR, via Sassnitz - but most of the times we travelled through the BRD anyway.  
It's "good" in a way that the new "power house" of Europe has the experience of having been split -- so far it continues to be the "kind giant" in Europe, hopefully never wanting to be the "bad guy" again. I feel really positive towards Germany.    *Hey, did you hear about the German foreign minister who refused to speak English with the BBC? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5zqt0Jr-Gg   I thought it was funny! Did he explain what his exact motivation was? What did you think?*

----------


## bitpicker

> So I might even have watched more DDR TV than you did. Particularly Sandmann!

 That goes without saying, we didn't get any DDR TV. The DDR Sandmann, however, has survived, is still shown today and was better than ours. That, and the men on the traffic lights for pedestrians.   

> Hey, did you hear about the German foreign minister who refused to speak English with the BBC? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5zqt0Jr-Gg I thought it was funny! Did he explain what his exact motivation was? What did you think?

 He wasn't foreign minister yet when he said that, but it was clear he would be. He said that when in Germany, you speak German. It has been said that his English is awful. 
But ministers aren't selected based on merit or capability. 
Robin

----------


## rockzmom

> The DDR Sandmann, however, has survived, is still shown today and was better than ours. That, and the men on the traffic lights for pedestrians.
> Robin

 Okay, I admit I have been out of sorts the past couple of days and the elevator may still not be going all the way to the top and all...but... what is/was the DDR Sandmann???   ::

----------


## bitpicker

I suppose you know the story of the sandman, whose dust makes children sleep and the remnant of which you find in your eyes in the mornings? Both the Federal Republic of Germany and the German Democratic Republic used to have a version of that story as a TV show for children. In the evening there would be a short film showing the sandman visiting children somewhere in the world, his dust would make them dream, which means that some other short film for children would be shown, and after that film the sandman would take his leave of the children. There's a children's TV channel even today which still shows the old GDR sandman shows at the end of its daily broadcast.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59_MUJL8bHc 
This 'video' has a picture of the Western sandman to the left and the Eastern one (the same as shown in all of Germany today) to the right. Youtube searches on the term Sandmännchen may show you more examples. 
Robin

----------


## Hanna

The thing that I liked about Sandmann was that he always travelled in a different "cool" vehicles. Plus the theme song was  very catchy.   In Swedish and Norwegian: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijgtvroA2ls http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UU1pdKZ-Plo 
I saw a video of the German foreign minister speaking English and it wasn't very bad. But the event was interesting because it's a nuisance to have to speak English against ones will, in ones own country. I thought he was making a statement about that, but perhaps he was more concerned about criticism about his own English skills... I personally think the EU should adopt a neutral language as our lingua Franca. Much fairer and more practical. Esperanto can be learnt in a fraction of the time that it takes to learn good English.

----------


## ekaterinak

> And while I'm at it, here's another favourite of mine from the new album by Слот, hopelessly mistranslated by myself:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZETlqxS3Svk 
> Mirrors 
> Night
> From wall to wall
> I walk in a forgotten dream
> There to...
> On the search for myself
> I was somewhere there
> I lost - didn't find
> ...

----------


## bitpicker

Thanks for the corrections, Katerina, it wasn't as bad as I expected.  ::  However, you kept my misinterpretation of лети in there, so it should probably be: 
There's nowhere to go [go, go]
Fly to the new emptiness * [pardon]
And we cannot be saved ( or "we will not save") [from fall]
we will fall (Actually there is no "fall" there, but it fits as one of possible variants for this case) 
*  dropped "of the year" from here. 
Robin

----------


## ekaterinak

> Thanks for the corrections, Katerina, it wasn't as bad as I expected.  However, you kept my misinterpretation of лети in there, so it should probably be: 
> There's nowhere to go [go, go]
> Fly to the new emptiness * [pardon]
> And we cannot be saved ( or "we will not save") [from fall]
> we will fall (Actually there is no "fall" there, but it fits as one of possible variants for this case) 
> *  dropped "of the year" from here. 
> Robin

 Russian original use “лети” I suppose that “drop” is closer to “сорваться” than “падать”. I prefer “падать” because I think it saves the hope for person “not to be prostrate” in this case. As for me I’d like to see in Russian text some positive. You can decide yourself what you want to stay there.  ::

----------


## bitpicker

I meant I dropped 'of the year' as a mistranslation of лети, while it actually means 'fly' - you added the 'fly' but left my incorrect translation in there. 
Robin

----------


## ekaterinak

> I meant I dropped 'of the year' as a mistranslation of лети, while it actually means 'fly' - you added the 'fly' but left my incorrect translation in there. 
> Robin

 This situation amused me a bit.   ::   
Actually, I considered "Fly to the new emptiness of the year" like metaphor.
It is something like this in Russian: Лети к пустоте начала отсчета/времен/нового года жизни.
There is not it in the original text but the idea of this is the same.   ::

----------


## rockzmom

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59_MUJL8bHc 
> This 'video' has a picture of the Western sandman to the left and the Eastern one (the same as shown in all of Germany today) to the right. Youtube searches on the term Sandmännchen may show you more examples.
> Robin

 Okay, now all I understood was the "ahhhh" by the kids, I guess complaining about going to bed, and the "alvederzane" at the end. You feel up to posting the lyrics in English for us? They sound very cute! 
This is the song I think of when I hear "Mr. Sandman" and it was before my time mind you!!! 1954! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8F-yDngEs0

----------


## bitpicker

Today it's more like 'Enter Sandman'...   ::   
The Western song is this: 
(Man's voice) 
    „Nun liebe Kinder gebt fein acht,         Now, dear children, take well heed
    ich hab euch etwas mitgebracht.“        I have brought something for you. 
The above lines also appear in the Rammstein song "Mein Herz brennt". 
(Children sing) 
     „Kommt ein Wölkchen angeflogen,     Comes a cloud flying
    schwebt herbei ganz sacht,                 Glides toward us softly
    und der Mond am Himmel droben         And the moon in the heavens above
    hält derweil schon Wacht.                   Meanwhile is on guard already
    Abend will es wieder werden,              It will be evening soon
    alles geht zur Ruh.                              All are going to sleep
    Und die Kinder auf der Erde                 And the children on the earth
    machen bald die Äuglein zu.                Soon will close their eyes
    Doch zuvor, von fern und nah               But first, from far and near
    ruft's: das Sandmännchen ist da!“        a call: the sandman is there! 
Then follows the small film, afterwards this: 
(Man's voice)
„Auf Wiedersehn und schlaft recht schön.“  Goodbye and sleep well. 
The Eastern version is this: 
   „Sandmann, lieber Sandmann,             Sandman, dear sandman
    es ist noch nicht so weit!                    It isn't time yet.
    Wir sehen erst den Abendgruß,            First we see the evening greeting
    eh' jedes Kind ins Bettchen muß,         Ere each child must go to bed
    du hast gewiss noch Zeit.“                  You surely still have time. 
(Film goes here) 
    „Kinder, liebe Kinder,                         Children, dear children
    es hat mir Spaß gemacht!                    I had a lot of fun.
    Nun schnell ins Bett                             Now off to bed with you
    und schlaft recht schön,                      and sleep well
    dann will auch ich zur Ruhe geh'n.       and I will go to sleep as well
    Ich wünsch euch gute Nacht.“             I wish you a good night. 
Споки ноки. 
Robin

----------


## Hanna

Sandmann is the best! I also loved a German programme called Uhlenbusch (or something like that) and "Luzi the menace". They ran all my childhood. Top German quality!   ::

----------


## Hanna

Here is a funny Finnish song that has been translated into Russian.
Called *Levans polkka*
It's a polka (traditional) but it has been modernised. Very cheesy but fun!
It's really popular on the Baltic Sea ships, for karaoke. The tradition is to sing in the language of the country that you are going to. So lots of drunk Swedes, Balts, Finns and Poles try to sing this song. Not sure if these ferries go to St. Petersburg at the moment - but usually they do.  
A Finnish version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgrGRcjyzVw
In Russian: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c05Sgjcp8M0 How is their Russian accent?
A cover by Basshunter with Soviet vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXo5LxHpRo4 
Songs just sound so much better and cooler in Finnish and Russian!

----------


## rockzmom

This song is too much fun. CoffeeCup & ekaterinak (you will like it because it is a dance song), AlexB (you will like it because of one of the comments on YouTube.. I'll post it below), and the rest of you ... well you can all play along with the game of WHAT IS THE LYRIC FOR THE CHORUS???? 
New semester for school and they are once again back on tap so the teacher is playing this song in older daughter's class to help with practice. What is so funny about the song is what people think the lyric is for the chorus! 
The song is:
Title: Blue (Da Ba Dee)
Artist: Eiffel 65
Year: 1999
Album: Europop 
When I downloaded the song "legally!" I got the lyrics of:
"I'm Blue da ba dee da ba daa" 
This is the cutest video on Youtube 6,468,162 views!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emM_juVdzds 
Here are some of the comments and ideas for the lyrics! 
"If i was green﻿ i would die" (older daughter thinks this is the one!) 
"NOOOOOO! it says im blue,﻿ da ba de da ba die!" 
"I'm blue﻿ i need apple pie " 
"im in need of﻿ a diet" 
Comment for AlexB!..."this is that kind of song u have to wonder what the the writer was smoking at the time he wrote it lol. its kind of﻿ like the simpson. not tons of ppl watch the simpson but knowone can say they absolutely hate them. the simpsons are there and nobody can really question that. unlike shows like south park and family guy for example" 
So... take a listen and tell us what YOU THINK THE LINE IS!!! Or just make up a silly line which will fit the beat. Either one works for me.   ::

----------


## Иван

I wonder, have anyone here from USA/Europe ever heard this song? (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-blfPCOeLQ0). I suspect that those who's from Europe will reply "Yes", because this hit has taken high positions in Europe charts (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Igor_%28single%29). It contains some Russian lyrics  ::  and named "Prince Igor" like the Russian opera of the same name.

----------


## Иван

> In Russian: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c05Sgjcp8M0

 I heard it before. I didn't know that this funny song originally from Finland. I like the original too and put in my collection.  

> How is their Russian accent?

 Is there any Finland lyrics in Russian version?  ::

----------


## alexB

> So... take a listen and tell us what YOU THINK THE LINE IS!!! Or just make up a silly line which will fit the beat. Either one works for me.

 It seems like the commenters on YouTube have used up all the possible variations already. 
I would go with any of these:
..if i wuz green i wud die..
im in need of a guide
..i got beat up and died
..im in need of a guy
..im in need of a wife 
It may sound stupid but I still don’t know if blue has any connotation of gay in English. Russian has it, it _is_ loud and clear, blue equals gay, whereas I couldn’t find anywhere on the internet, even in Urban Dictionary, that blue has anything to do with gay. So what could you kind sirs and siresses  ::   say?

----------


## Иван

> "this is that kind of song u have to wonder what the the writer was smoking at the time he wrote it lol. its kind of﻿ like the simpson. not tons of ppl watch the simpson but knowone can say they absolutely hate them. the simpsons are there and nobody can really question that. unlike shows like south park and family guy for example"
> [/color]

 And here is another one similar comment "I﻿ bet the guy is using little blue pills too, and that is why everything is blue ;>>>". This song was a very popular when I was a student. I've heard it almost every day on the radio. There is even russian variant http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8Q9Z...eature=related. Actually when I didn't undestand English at all and had not access to the internet, I thought that this song probably about the gay (and I think that many others whose English was equal to mine did so  :: ). "Blue" translated into Russian as "голубой", which has several meanings including sexual orientation. Therefore I didn't know how to consider this song  ::

----------


## Иван

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  It may sound stupid but I still don’t know if blue has any connotation of gay in English. Russian has it, it _is_ loud and clear, blue equals gay, whereas I couldn’t find anywhere on the internet, even in Urban Dictionary, that blue has anything to do with gay. So what could you kind sirs and siresses   say?

 Oh, while I was preparing my reply there is appear new one. What did I say  ::  ? Russians still didn't know how to interpret this song.

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  "this is that kind of song u have to wonder what the the writer was smoking at the time he wrote it lol. its kind of﻿ like the simpson. not tons of ppl watch the simpson but knowone can say they absolutely hate them. the simpsons are there and nobody can really question that. unlike shows like south park and family guy for example"
> [/color]   And here is another [s:276kwws4]one[/s:276kwws4] similar comment "I﻿ bet the guy is using little blue pills too, and that is why everything is blue ;>>>". This song was [s:276kwws4]a[/s:276kwws4]very popular when I was a student. I[s:276kwws4]&#39;ve[/s:276kwws4] heard it almost every day on the radio. There is even a Russian variant http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8Q9Z...eature=related. Actually when I didn't understand English at all and had no[s:276kwws4]t access to the[/s:276kwws4] internet access, I thought that this song was probably about [s:276kwws4]the[/s:276kwws4] being gay (and I think that many others whose English was equal to mine did also ). "Blue" translate[s:276kwws4]d[/s:276kwws4]s into Russian as "голубой", which has several meanings including sexual orientation. Therefore I didn't know how to consider this song

 Ah...Иван, you answered my question for me as to why "blue" equals "gay." Thanks! I could not make the jump to lightspeed with that one. 
AlexB, nope... I never have heard the term blue and thought gay. I have heard a number of expressions and none of them with blue. Rainbows are popular though:  

> The use of rainbow flags has a long tradition; they are displayed in many cultures around the world as a sign of diversity and inclusiveness, of hope and of yearning.

 I like your "I'm in need of a guy!" 
Also, the Russian version of the song... have no idea what they are saying, but way cool that they did their own version of it!

----------


## bitpicker

> It may sound stupid but I still don’t know if blue has any connotation of gay in English. Russian has it, it _is_ loud and clear, blue equals gay, whereas I couldn’t find anywhere on the internet, even in Urban Dictionary, that blue has anything to do with gay. So what could you kind sirs and siresses   say?

 There's no such connotation in English. As a colloquial term, someone who is blue is sad, downtrodden, has the blues (that's where the name of the music style comes from). 
And in German, someone who is blau is drunk. You can safely assume that such secondary colloquial meanings of colours do not translate to other languages if they are not very closely related. 
Robin

----------


## Иван

Rockzmom, thanks a lot for corrections.  

> Also, the Russian version of the song... have no idea what they are saying, but way cool that they did their own version of it!

 They are singing about the traditional (not gay  ::  ) love. I remembered one funny Russian children's song with the similar meaning. Here is it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emM_juVdzds. This song is about orange color.

----------


## Hanna

> I wonder, have anyone here from USA/Europe ever heard this song? (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-blfPCOeLQ0). I suspect that those who's from Europe will reply "Yes", because this hit has taken high positions in Europe charts (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Igor_%28single%29). It contains some Russian lyrics  and named "Prince Igor" like the Russian opera of the same name.

 Oh yes, I 've heard it. Thanks for reminding me! The melody is lovely... There was a hit with a Norwegian female vocalist is the 1990s. I think it was in a film too, but don't remember which one...  
I have never seen Prince Igor but if/when I go to Russia I'll watch it there, live.  
EDIT: I found the cover I was thinking of: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WahcTznCRm4

----------


## Hanna

--- saying "gay" in English....  I am sure that there are LOTS of expressions that I haven't heard off. But here is what I can tell you (female view!) Nothing about any colour, other than pink, or a rainbow flag (but rainbow flags can also mean anti-war, at least in Southern Europe).  *To hint/imply that somebody is gay, you can say*:
"He's a bit *bent*... the other direction, you know... "
"He doesn't quite know what team he's batting for" 
"He's a friend of Dorothy" (funny American expression. It refers to Dorothy in the tale of the Wizard of Oz...)

----------


## Hanna

I didn't listen carefully to that Russian version of the Finnish song - in fact I just stumbled over it in on Youtube and was surprised because I knew of the old Finnish song... I assumed it was a translation and couldn't understand too much of it. However, the Finnish version is a about a girl called Eva who goes to a dance and has a good time -- it's really just nonsense lyrics, it's the melody that's nice.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Here is a funny Finnish song that has been translated into Russian.
> Called *Levans polkka*
> It's a polka (traditional) but it has been modernised. Very cheesy but fun!
> It's really popular on the Baltic Sea ships, for karaoke. The tradition is to sing in the language of the country that you are going to. So lots of drunk Swedes, Balts, Finns and Poles try to sing this song. Not sure if these ferries go to St. Petersburg at the moment - but usually they do.  
> A Finnish version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgrGRcjyzVw
> In Russian: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c05Sgjcp8M0 How is their Russian accent?
> A cover by Basshunter with Soviet vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXo5LxHpRo4 
> Songs just sound so much better and cooler in Finnish and Russian!

 Haha, this song was EXTREMELY popular here a few years ago, after the Loituma Girl Video  appeared on the Web. Just google for "Як цуп цоп", and you'll see how popular it was in Russia  :: . Of course, after watching this anime video, most of us have found and watched the original performance by Loituma.

----------


## rockzmom

One of the bands from the late 80s early 90s that I like is Guns N' Roses. Slash is one very talented guitar player. Well... he is working on an album and he released a sort of teaser of two songs on the 10th (Tuesday) that are only available on either YouTube or maybe the Japanese version of the album when it comes out in 2010. 
The two songs are: Sahara http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL1TT5F8XCs 
and if you like it you can down load a copy of it here:  http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?j3tyn2zzwuq 
This song is mostly in Japanese and here are the English lyrics that are out for it (which don't seem to make much sense AT ALL): 
Your teeth a little crookedly aligned, and your sticking touch 
The light of the big sign in the outside of window I was looking at
Sorry I don't remember anything about you (Anything about you) 
It's been gone away, this and that. 
Tonight, somehow I'm more thirsty than usual 
Before the dawn, you fell asleep, it was surely you, not me 
With lots of glib words having been carried away, being clumsy, yeah it was me
Sorry I don't remember anything about you (Anything about you) 
Covered with sand, this and that 
A red-hot wind is blowing inside of my mind
It was a mass of burning young jealousy 
I really wanted to have you
Sorry I don't remember anything about you (Anything about you) 
It's gone away, this and that. 
Forget myself and go on a spree and hurt somebody
I can't let it go... anything about you (Anything about you) 
It has ruined everything, this and that 
Shiny days are being buried forever  -----
The second song is a complete remake of Paradise City. As the real version was great and many people are bashing this one; but, Slash shows he still has his mean guitar ways.
What is so surprising is that Fergie from Black Eyed Peas is singing (not rapping) on this and at first you would think it was a guy singing!!  Cypress Hill is doing the rapping. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaUtV2LSfVg

----------


## bitpicker

The Rammstein album "Liebe ist für alle da" which we have talked about before here has been put on the index of youth-endangering media, which means free publicity - erm, that it may not be displayed or advertised nor sold to minors anymore. Apparently our righteous minister of families did not enjoy the lyrics of 'ich tu dir weh' (I am hurting you).   ::   
Well, they think it is a call for violence. I just hope they will be consequent and put the new CD by the pope on the index, too, after all he does in no uncertain terms demand everyone to have unprotected sex. 
Robin

----------


## rockzmom

> - erm, that it may not be displayed or advertised nor sold to minors 
> Robin

 Sold to minors, what about downloaded? Is there any way to check the age of minors when they buy things on iTunes and such...well IF they buy!

----------


## bitpicker

I suppose it includes a prohibition of selling the album online. On amazon.de you cannot buy the album as it was anymore but preorder the censored version. I don't know in how far it will be different. 
Robin

----------


## rockzmom

So, back on Oct 17th I posted about the New Moon soundtrack. The soundtrack debuted at number two on the Billboard 200 albums chart and climbed to number one a week later after selling 153,000 copies in its first full week of release. 
Today on CNN there is an article about the album and one of the first singles to make it big off that album, "Satellite Heart" by Anya Marina.  
I must admit, it is a nice little romantic song and it does go great with the story line. It was written just for the movie. I wonder if she will be a "one hit wonder" or if she will make it past Twilight.  
Here is a link to the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wom5X8EDQhA 
Here is the link to the article on CNN http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Musi...ack/index.html

----------


## Hanna

> The Rammstein album "Liebe ist für alle da" which we have talked about before here has been put on the index of youth-endangering media, which means free publicity

 Totally agree - free publicity.  All the kids will head straight for bittorrent or Rapidshare and get the uncensored version anyway. What a waste of time.

----------


## rockzmom

So, back to CUTTING EDGE.... 
SIA... is an Australian pop singer who has been creeping up little by little on Americans.  She has done work both with a group (Zero 7) and solo. She has been popular on the dance scene in the UK due mainly to remixes of her songs.  
Here in the U.S., her voice is known, but not her name. 
Her single of “Breathe Me” was featured in the NBC Olympic ads (actually in some Australian Olympic ads too).   
Her songs have been on all the “right” shows…Private Practice, Grey’s Anatomy, Ghost Whisperer, Doll House and even for closing of the final series episode of Six Feet Under http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el4eUKmLujg (her song starts about 3:25) 
Her cover of the song “Under the Milky Way” is currently being used in a national commercial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7E1xcGgRzU 
Sia has a new album due out in 2010 (We Are Born) and her newest work is actually as a feature on a single called, “You’ve Changed” with Lauren Flax. This is Lauren’s FIRST single. Up until now Lauren has been a DJ and has done remixes! Well… this song appears to be making it big with the remix/dance scene. 
The big question is… is this song going to be popular enough for the U.S. to FINALLY know the name to match with the voice they have been hearing all over the place? Will this song be the one? 
Here is the original and just SOME of the remixes out there for this song! iTunes has 9 available for purchase!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctitaakTcBU (original) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbtuR-XWeag  (Original Extended Mix) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_yEopxdMf8 (The Rockets Slam Dance Remix) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESxwV-GeCBQ (Junior Sanchez Original ReEdit) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSlbRm-SybU (Dean Coleman Village Vocal Remix) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY2VFpmWT_o  (Michael Meds remix) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH2kayZVekI (War Games Remix) 
Here is the full version of Under the Milky Way Tonight:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POHMOWJ7EfY  
If you like it, you can download it legally for FREE!   http://slickdeals.net/?sdtid=1607253...ilky%20way.zip 
Lyrics: Under the Milky Way Tonight: 
Sometimes when this place gets kind of empty,
Sound of their breath fades with the light.
I think about the loveless fascination,
Under the Milky Way tonight. 
Lower the curtain down in Memphis,
Lower the curtain down all right.
I got no time for private consultation,
Under the Milky Way tonight. 
Wish I knew what you were looking for.
Might have known what you would find.
Wish I knew what you were looking for.
Might have known what you would find. 
And its something quite peculiar,
Something that’s shimmering and white.
Leads you here despite your destination,
Under the Milky Way tonight
(chorus)
Under the Milky Way tonight.

----------


## rockzmom

So, Susan Boyle's debut album is out today and I am typing this while listening to it. This album has already set a record as the most preordered album ever for Amazon.com. 
Below are Susan’s versions and if there is one, the version by the original artist. Please note, that the YouTube versions from Susan’s album are not the best quality; however, as one user posted all of them it was easier for me just to use them, sorry. 
1. Wild Horses  Susan's version and the Stones album version AND Stones acoustic version This song is also the first single to be released from the album. 
2. I Dreamed a Dream Susan's version original London cast of Les Miserable Patti Lupone version  
3. Cry me a River Susan's version original Julie London version 
4. How Great Thou Art 
5. You'll See Susan's version original Madonna version  
6. Daydream Believer Susan's version original The Monkees version 
7. Up To The Mountain Susan's version  original (live though) Patty Griffin version 
8. Amazing Grace 
9. Who I Was Born To Be 
10. Proud Susan's version original Matthew Thomas 
11. The End Of The World Susan's version original Skeeter Davis 
12. Silent Night

----------


## violetka

Although I usually listen to Russian music, I can't deny some of my favorite Polish songs as well  ::  beautiful language. This song is particularly mystic sounding - like a lullaby: 
Goya - Smak Slow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptnPObkMPGM 
Mow do mnie tak, 
bo lubie slow twoich smak...mow tak. 
I chociaz czas, 
pewnie odmieni kiedys nas...mow tak. 
Mow do mnie tak, 
bo lubie slow twoich smak...mow taaak.  
Zakrywam twarz, lecz to nie placz, 
przez jedno slowo zawstydzona, tak jak owoc rumienie sie. 
Przez jedno slowo zawstydzona, tak jak owoc rumienie sie.  
Mow do mnie tak, 
bo lubie slow twoich smak...mow tak. 
I chociaz czas, 
pewnie odmieni kiedys nas...mow tak. 
Mow do mnie tak, 
bo lubie slow twoich smak...mow taaak.  
Nie sadze by, bylo mi dosyc ich, 
bo w takiej chwili twoje slowo tak jak owoc smakuje mi. 
Bo w takiej chwili twoje slowo tak jak owoc smakuje mi  
Mow do mnie tak, 
bo lubie slow twoich smak... mow tak. 
I chociaz czas, 
pewnie odmieni kiedys nas... mow tak. 
Mow do mnie tak, 
bo lubie slow twoich smak...mow taaak. 
----------------------------------------------
And some hard rock too.  ::  
Agnieszka Chylińska - Winna http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrh-aFnyOzE 
Winna 
Ja to ta z obrazka 
Ja to ta co krzyczy 
Ta co ciągle sobie drwi  
Ja znów kogoś gryzę 
Ja kogoś obrażam 
Niegrzeczna i grzeszna tak  
Bo kiedy tylko staje się 
Zbyt ludzka niż byś tego chciał 
Wtedy oto widzisz że 
Jesteś tak jak ja  
Nie jest źle 
Jaaaa jestem winna 
Dobrze jest 
Zawsze będę winna  
Ukoj swe sumienie 
Nakarm swą ciekawość 
Daj mi prawo abym ja 
Mogła Ciebie bawić 
Mogła Ciebie zbawić 
Mogła w końcu zabić Cię  
Bo kiedy tylko staje się 
Zbyt ludzka niż byś tego chciał 
Wtedy oto widzisz że 
Jesteś tak jak ja  
Nie jest źle 
Jaaa jestem winna 
Dobrze jest 
Zawsze będę winna  
Możesz na mnie oprzeć się 
Jaaa jestem winna 
Możesz na mnie liczyć bo 
Zawsze będę winna

----------


## rockzmom

> Although I usually listen to Russian music, I can't deny some of my favorite Polish songs as well  beautiful language. This song is particularly mystic sounding - like a lullaby: 
> Goya - Smak Slow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptnPObkMPGM
> And some hard rock too.  
> Agnieszka Chylińska - Winna http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrh-aFnyOzE

 violetka, Welcome to the thread and thanks for the songs! I added them to the playlist back on Tuesday. Do ou by anychance have the English or Russian translations for these songs? If not, Kamka, can you help out?

----------


## rockzmom

To all, I am sorry that I have let you down about this next one! The past few days I have not been feeling so great and did not get around to posting about this next song/video which is a shame as I knew about it when it only had 300 or so hits and now it has over 3 MILLION and that is in less than 4 full days!!! If you do keep up with the playlist, I had added it to the playlist right away so you might know about it already!! 
So, what is this amazing song/video that has 3 million hits in less than 4 days? It is of all things, The Muppets version of Bohemian Rhapsody! Not only that, it is in the new 1080p format!! Take a look and a listen and enjoy! *NOTE*... most of the lyrics have been changed. If anyone needs clarification of them just let me know and I will type them out. They are VERY clever. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbNymZ7vqY

----------


## rockzmom

Forget the turkey, stuffing (or dressing), gravy, cranberry sauce, sweets (or yams) with or without fluff, and the pie (whatever kind)... Thanksgiving is NOT complete without a trip to Alice's Restaurant, all 18 minutes of it!   _Even if you don't celebrate "our" Thanksgiving, take a minute and think about one thing you are thankful for (hopefully you have many) and then take a trip with me to Alice's Restaurant, where you can get anything you want, excepting Alice. _  
This is a live version done by Arlo in 2005.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_7C0QGkiVo 
Here are the lyrics from the 1965 version: 
Alice's Restaurant
By Arlo Guthrie  
This song is called Alice's Restaurant, and it's about Alice, and the
restaurant, but Alice's Restaurant is not the name of the restaurant,
that's just the name of the song, and that's why I called the song Alice's
Restaurant. 
You can get anything you want at Alice's Restaurant
You can get anything you want at Alice's Restaurant
Walk right in it's around the back
Just a half a mile from the railroad track
You can get anything you want at Alice's Restaurant 
Now it all started two Thanksgivings ago, was on - two years ago on
Thanksgiving, when my friend and I went up to visit Alice at the
restaurant, but Alice doesn't live in the restaurant, she lives in the
church nearby the restaurant, in the bell-tower, with her husband Ray and
Fasha the dog. And livin' in the bell tower like that, they got a lot of
room downstairs where the pews used to be in.  Havin' all that room,
seein' as how they took out all the pews, they decided that they didn't
have to take out their garbage for a long time. 
We got up there, we found all the garbage in there, and we decided it'd be
a friendly gesture for us to take the garbage down to the city dump.  So
we took the half a ton of garbage, put it in the back of a red VW
microbus, took shovels and rakes and implements of destruction and headed
on toward the city dump. 
Well we got there and there was a big sign and a chain across across the
dump saying, "Closed on Thanksgiving."  And we had never heard of a dump
closed on Thanksgiving before, and with tears in our eyes we drove off
into the sunset looking for another place to put the garbage. 
We didn't find one. Until we came to a side road, and off the side of the
side road there was another fifteen foot cliff and at the bottom of the
cliff there was another pile of garbage. And we decided that one big pile
is better than two little piles, and rather than bring that one up we
decided to throw our's down. 
That's what we did, and drove back to the church, had a thanksgiving
dinner that couldn't be beat, went to sleep and didn't get up until the
next morning, when we got a phone call from officer Obie.  He said, "Kid,
we found your name on an envelope at the bottom of a half a ton of
garbage, and just wanted to know if you had any information about it." And
I said, "Yes, sir, Officer Obie, I cannot tell a lie, I put that envelope
under that garbage." 
After speaking to Obie for about fourty-five minutes on the telephone we
finally arrived at the truth of the matter and said that we had to go down
and pick up the garbage, and also had to go down and speak to him at the
police officer's station.  So we got in the red VW microbus with the
shovels and rakes and implements of destruction and headed on toward the
police officer's station. 
Now friends, there was only one or two things that Obie coulda done at
the police station, and the first was he could have given us a medal for
being so brave and honest on the telephone, which wasn't very likely, and
we didn't expect it, and the other thing was he could have bawled us out
and told us never to be see driving garbage around the vicinity again,
which is what we expected, but when we got to the police officer's station
there was a third possibility that we hadn't even counted upon, and we was
both immediately arrested.  Handcuffed.  And I said "Obie, I don't think I
can pick up the garbage with these handcuffs on."  He said, "Shut up, kid.
Get in the back of the patrol car." 
And that's what we did, sat in the back of the patrol car and drove to the
quote Scene of the Crime unquote. I want tell you about the town of
Stockbridge, Massachusets, where this happened here, they got three stop
signs, two police officers, and one police car, but when we got to the
Scene of the Crime there was five police officers and three police cars,
being the biggest crime of the last fifty years, and everybody wanted to
get in the newspaper story about it. And they was using up all kinds of
cop equipment that they had hanging around the police officer's station.
They was taking plaster tire tracks, foot prints, dog smelling prints, and
they took twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy photographs with circles
and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one explaining what each
one was to be used as evidence against us.  Took pictures of the approach,
the getaway, the northwest corner the southwest corner and that's not to
mention the aerial photography. 
After the ordeal, we went back to the jail.  Obie said he was going to put
us in the cell.  Said, "Kid, I'm going to put you in the cell, I want your
wallet and your belt."  And I said, "Obie, I can understand you wanting my
wallet so I don't have any money to spend in the cell, but what do you
want my belt for?"  And he said, "Kid, we don't want any hangings."  I
said, "Obie, did you think I was going to hang myself for littering?"
Obie said he was making sure, and friends Obie was, cause he took out the
toilet seat so I couldn't hit myself over the head and drown, and he took
out the toilet paper so I couldn't bend the bars roll out the - roll the
toilet paper out the window, slide down the roll and have an escape.  Obie
was making sure, and it was about four or five hours later that Alice
(remember Alice? It's a song about Alice), Alice came by and with a few
nasty words to Obie on the side, bailed us out of jail, and we went back
to the church, had a another thanksgiving dinner that couldn't be beat,
and didn't get up until the next morning, when we all had to go to court. 
We walked in, sat down, Obie came in with the twenty seven eight-by-ten
colour glossy pictures with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back
of each one, sat down.  Man came in said, "All rise."  We all stood up,
and Obie stood up with the twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy
pictures, and the judge walked in sat down with a seeing eye dog, and he
sat down, we sat down. Obie looked at the seeing eye dog, and then at the
twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy pictures with circles and arrows
and a paragraph on the back of each one, and looked at the seeing eye dog.
And then at twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy pictures with circles
and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one and began to cry,
'cause Obie came to the realization that it was a typical case of American
blind justice, and there wasn't nothing he could do about it, and the
judge wasn't going to look at the twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy
pictures with the circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each
one explaining what each one was to be used as evidence against us.  And
we was fined $50 and had to pick up the garbage in the snow, but thats not
what I came to tell you about. 
Came to talk about the draft. 
They got a building down New York City, it's called Whitehall Street,
where you walk in, you get injected, inspected, detected, infected,
neglected and selected.  I went down to get my physical examination one
day, and I walked in, I sat down, got good and drunk the night before, so
I looked and felt my best when I went in that morning.  `Cause I wanted to
look like the all-American kid from New York City, man I wanted, I wanted
to feel like the all-, I wanted to be the all American kid from New York,
and I walked in, sat down, I was hung down, brung down, hung up, and all
kinds o' mean nasty ugly things. And I waked in and sat down and they gave
me a piece of paper, said, "Kid, see the phsychiatrist, room 604." 
And I went up there, I said, "Shrink, I want to kill.  I mean, I wanna, I
wanna kill.  Kill.  I wanna, I wanna see, I wanna see blood and gore and
guts and veins in my teeth.  Eat dead burnt bodies. I mean kill, Kill,
KILL, KILL."  And I started jumpin up and down yelling, "KILL, KILL," and
he started jumpin up and down with me and we was both jumping up and down
yelling, "KILL, KILL."  And the sargent came over, pinned a medal on me,
sent me down the hall, said, "You're our boy." 
Didn't feel too good about it. 
Proceeded on down the hall gettin more injections, inspections,
detections, neglections and all kinds of stuff that they was doin' to me
at the thing there, and I was there for two hours, three hours, four
hours, I was there for a long time going through all kinds of mean nasty
ugly things and I was just having a tough time there, and they was
inspecting, injecting every single part of me, and they was leaving no
part untouched.  Proceeded through, and when I finally came to the see the
last man, I walked in, walked in sat down after a whole big thing there,
and I walked up and said, "What do you want?"  He said, "Kid, we only got
one question. Have you ever been arrested?" 
And I proceeded to tell him the story of the Alice's Restaurant Massacre,
with full orchestration and five part harmony and stuff like that and all
the phenome... - and he stopped me right there and said, "Kid, did you ever
go to court?" 
And I proceeded to tell him the story of the twenty seven eight-by-ten
colour glossy pictures with the circles and arrows and the paragraph on
the back of each one, and he stopped me right there and said, "Kid, I want
you to go and sit down on that bench that says Group W .... NOW kid!!" 
And I, I walked over to the, to the bench there, and there is, Group W's
where they put you if you may not be moral enough to join the army after
committing your special crime, and there was all kinds of mean nasty ugly
looking people on the bench there.  Mother rapers.  Father stabbers.  Father
rapers!  Father rapers sitting right there on the bench next to me!  And
they was mean and nasty and ugly and horrible crime-type guys sitting on the
bench next to me. And the meanest, ugliest, nastiest one, the meanest
father raper of them all, was coming over to me and he was mean 'n' ugly
'n' nasty 'n' horrible and all kind of things and he sat down next to me
and said, "Kid, whad'ya get?"  I said, "I didn't get nothing, I had to pay
$50 and pick up the garbage."  He said, "What were you arrested for, kid?"
And I said, "Littering."  And they all moved away from me on the bench
there, and the hairy eyeball and all kinds of mean nasty things, till I
said, "And creating a nuisance."  And they all came back, shook my hand,
and we had a great time on the bench, talkin about crime, mother stabbing,
father raping, all kinds of groovy things that we was talking about on the
bench.  And everything was fine, we was smoking cigarettes and all kinds of
things, until the Sargeant came over, had some paper in his hand, held it
up and said. 
"Kids, this-piece-of-paper's-got-47-words-37-sentences-58-words-we-wanna-
know-details-of-the-crime-time-of-the-crime-and-any-other-kind-of-thing-
you-gotta-say-pertaining-to-and-about-the-crime-I-want-to-know-arresting-
officer's-name-and-any-other-kind-of-thing-you-gotta-say", and talked for
forty-five minutes and nobody understood a word that he said, but we had
fun filling out the forms and playing with the pencils on the bench there,
and I filled out the massacre with the four part harmony, and wrote it
down there, just like it was, and everything was fine and I put down the
pencil, and I turned over the piece of paper, and there, there on the
other side, in the middle of the other side, away from everything else on
the other side, in parentheses, capital letters, quotated, read the
following words: 
("KID, HAVE YOU REHABILITATED YOURSELF?") 
I went over to the sargent, said, "Sargeant, you got a lot a damn gall to
ask me if I've rehabilitated myself, I mean, I mean, I mean that just, I'm
sittin' here on the bench, I mean I'm sittin here on the Group W bench
'cause you want to know if I'm moral enough join the army, burn women,
kids, houses and villages after bein' a litterbug."  He looked at me and
said, "Kid, we don't like your kind, and we're gonna send you fingerprints
off to Washington." 
And friends, somewhere in Washington enshrined in some little folder, is a
study in black and white of my fingerprints.  And the only reason I'm
singing you this song now is cause you may know somebody in a similar
situation, or you may be in a similar situation, and if your in a
situation like that there's only one thing you can do and that's walk into
the shrink wherever you are ,just walk in say "Shrink, You can get
anything you want, at Alice's restaurant.".  And walk out.  You know, if
one person, just one person does it they may think he's really sick and
they won't take him.  And if two people, two people do it, in harmony,
they may think they're both faggots and they won't take either of them.
And three people do it, three, can you imagine, three people walking in
singin a bar of Alice's Restaurant and walking out. They may think it's an
organization.  And can you, can you imagine fifty people a day,I said
fifty people a day walking in singin a bar of Alice's Restaurant and
walking out.  And friends they may thinks it's a movement. 
And that's what it is , the Alice's Restaurant Anti-Massacre Movement, and
all you got to do to join is sing it the next time it come's around on the
guitar. 
With feeling.  So we'll wait for it to come around on the guitar, here and
sing it when it does.  Here it comes. 
You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant
You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant
Walk right in it's around the back
Just a half a mile from the railroad track
You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant 
That was horrible.  If you want to end war and stuff you got to sing loud.
I've been singing this song now for twenty five minutes. I could sing it
for another twenty five minutes.  I'm not proud... or tired. 
So we'll wait till it comes around again, and this time with four part
harmony and feeling. 
We're just waitin' for it to come around is what we're doing. 
All right now. 
You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant
Excepting Alice
You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant
Walk right in it's around the back
Just a half a mile from the railroad track
You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant 
Da da da da da da da dum
At Alice's Restaurant

----------


## ekaterinak

I don't know why I have liked this song since I heard it for the first time. It is not my taste, but I'm charmed a bit by the song. The lyryc is about life. Something like this
people meet each other in this world. They love and leave. They are friends and they are enemies. Sometimes, everything is so complicated, but anyway, you are a director of your own movie called your life. 
There is a verse in English. I cannot write it down correctly. Please be kind, promt it.   ::    Группа "Градусы" / band "Degrees (Percent)"  Режиссер / Director  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrAKK78-bAE 
Я закрою за собою, ты сказала: "Я не стою."
Я подброшу на удачу, докурю и пойду дальше.
Не дождётесь, не заплачу, если что – любой получит сдачи.
Я в этом фильме главный актёр, я - сценарист в нём, я – режиссёр! 
Враг мой, бойся меня. Друг мой, не отрекайся от меня…
Нелюбимая, прости меня… Любимая, люби меня!
Враг мой, бойся меня. Друг мой, не отрекайся от меня.
Нелюбимая, прости меня… Любимая, люби меня!. 
На минуту замечтаюсь: не летаю, но пытаюсь.
Упаду и поднимаюсь. Всё в порядке, оклемаюсь.
Не дождётесь, не заплачу, если что – любой получит сдачи.
Я в этом фильме главный актёр, я - сценарист в нём, я – режиссёр! 
Враг мой, бойся меня. Друг мой, не отрекайся от меня.
Нелюбимая, прости меня… Любимая, люби меня!
Враг мой, бойся меня. Друг мой, не отрекайся от меня.
Нелюбимая, прости меня… Любимая, люби меня!  English text. Please, help to write it down.   ::   
Враг мой, бойся меня. Друг мой, не отрекайся от меня.
Нелюбимая, прости меня… Любимая, люби меня!
Враг мой, бойся меня. Друг мой, не отрекайся от меня.
Нелюбимая, прости меня… Любимая, люби меня! 
Враг мой, 
Друг мой,
Враг мой,
Друг мой.  
Враг мой, бойся меня. Друг мой, не отрекайся от меня
Нелюбимая, прости меня… Любимая, люби меня!

----------


## Waterlaz

> Here is a funny Finnish song that has been translated into Russian.
> Called Levans polkka
> It's a polka (traditional) but it has been modernised. Very cheesy but fun!

 Hm.. I'm sorry, but isn't it Ievan polka?(Eva = Ieva?)

----------


## rockzmom

::  Waterlaz & gRomoZeka both have made an appearance ?? To what do we owe this honor??   ::   Welcome back you two!!!   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkiuJvEb0w4 
Muse?

----------


## rockzmom

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkiuJvEb0w4 
> Muse?

 Yes, you are very good! It is the first song from the three part  "Exogenesis: Symphony" from their latest album, The Resistance.    

> The term exogenesis is the technical name for panspermia, the hypothesis that life is seeded across the universe from other sources, for example, arriving to Earth on comets, hence "cross pollination".

 I'll post all three songs, lyircs and a little something about each song. 
Exogenesis: Symphony Part 1 (Overture)  

> The first part of the song starts off mellow. 
> Matt said, "Part 1 is a jaded acceptance that civilisation will end

 Here is a live version, sound not great but very cool to watch and here is the album version 
Lyrics:
Aping my soul,
You stole my overture,
Trapped in God's programme,
Oh I can't escape 
Who are we?
Where are we?
When are we?
Why are we?
Who are we?
Where are we?
Why, why, why? 
I can't forgive you,
And I can't forget 
Who are we?
Where are we?
When are we?
Why are we?
Who are we?
Where are we?
When are we?
Why are we in here?  
Exogenesis: Symphony Part 2 (Cross Pollination)   

> In the Muse Q&A in November 2008, Dominic Howard stated that the song would change genres throughout, indicating a significantly different middle section. 
> Matthew Bellamy stated, "Part 2 is a desperate hope that sending astronauts to find and populate other planets will be successful alongside the recognition that this is the last hope."

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_sHYn_cSn0 
Lyrics:
Rise above the crowds
And wade through toxic clouds
Breach the outer sphere
The edge of all our fears
Rest with you
We are counting on you
It's up to you 
Spread our codes to the stars
You must rescue us all
Spread our codes to the stars
You must rescue us all 
Tell us, 
tell us your final wish
Now we know you can never return
Tell us, 
tell us your final wish
We will tell it to the world  
Exogenesis: Symphony Part 3 (Redeption)  

> The track by track review by Gigwise describes that it concludes in a "suitably Muse-like way" and that "the song builds into an emotive and epic chorus where Bellamy and Wolstenholme share vocal duties". 
> Matt said, "...Part 3 is when the astronauts realize that it is just one big cycle, and recognize unless humanity can change it will happen all over again."

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4EqjvnWfRM 
Lyrics:
Let's start over again
Why can't we start it over again? 
Just let us start it over again 
And we'll be good
This time we'll get it...
We'll get it right 
It's our last chance to forgive ourselves

----------


## Basil77

I just re-watched this show from this year's Eurovision at Moscow. I'll never get tired of this video. In case someone have not see it (I recommed to watch the video till the end, it's really fun):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxB_WO1kUOc

----------


## Waterlaz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fmZCve025Q
My friend has been to their concert recently. AFAIK most of them(all?) are immigrants from xUSSR. The singer has a realy heavy Russian accent  and inserts Russian words and phrases pretty often  ::  Mostly swear words actually =)  
Anyway, all this makes a realy charming atmosphere.

----------


## Hanna

> I just re-watched this show from this year's Eurovision at Moscow. I'll never get tired of this video. In case someone have not see it (I recommed to watch the video till the end, it's really fun):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxB_WO1kUOc

 Hadn't watched Eurovision for a few years but this year I watched it with some friends here in London. We were totally blown away with how well the show was executed. Have never seen a Eurovision that spectacular!    ::   
It was clear half way through that Rybak would win, so it wasn't as exciting as I remember it from earlier... But the show made up for it... I thought the greeting from the space station was awesome.  
Is it just me, or isn't it a bit strange that Azerbaijan & co are in Eurovision? Are they actually located in Europe per se?  Israel was always a sort of honourable exception. 
I think it's great that they participate, but personally I would never have said that they were European countries. Or? They are East of Turkey right --- and most of Turkey is in Asia!  Great music from there though! I think it's just a question of time before one of those countries win the competition. 
I didn't realise the Russian army was still called the Red Army - or is it just this group that has kept it's old name?

----------


## it-ogo

> I didn't realise the Russian army was still called the Red Army - or is it just this group that has kept it's old name?

 The Red Army was officially renamed to Soviet Army somewhere about 1942, but for historical reasons old name was acceptable in USSR. In Russian Federation military forces are not referred to as Red Army (though some attributes like red banner are still kept along with new ones).

----------


## rockzmom

> I just re-watched this show from this year's Eurovision at Moscow. I'll never get tired of this video. In case someone [s:3i4jyweb]have[/s:3i4jyweb] has not see it (I recommend [s:3i4jyweb]to[/s:3i4jyweb] watching the video till (okay on this one, I would have used either 'til or until.. but when I searched for "till" it does come up that you may use double "ll" and no apostrophe.) the end, it's really funny):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxB_WO1kUOc

 Basil... I was blown away by this video. What an amazing performance. It starts out with the traditional Russian Folk Music and then all of a sudden you are in Hip-Hop and then Pop and then the pink tank! The lights, choreography, music and transitioning from one thing to the next is just.... brilliant! 
Thank you for posting this!!!   ::

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by Johanna  I didn't realise the Russian army was still called the Red Army - or is it just this group that has kept it's old name?   The Red Army was officially renamed to Soviet Army somewhere about 1942, but for historical reasons old name was acceptable in USSR. In Russian Federation military forces are not referred to as Red Army (though some attributes like red banner are still kept along with new ones).

 Johanna... I think it was Waterlaz who wrote about the White Army and maybe Red Army as well in the Movie Thread. As I recall he gave some really good background information about them if you want to search for it.

----------


## rockzmom

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fmZCve025Q
> My friend has been to one of their concerts recently. AFAIK most of them(all?) are immigrants from xUSSR. The singer has a really heavy Russian accent  and inserts Russian words and phrases pretty often  Mostly swear words actually =)  
> Anyway, all this makes for a really charming atmosphere.

 Waterlaz... you are MISTER Cutting Edge here.... Gogol Bordello is in the movie "Larger Than Life 3D" which is in movie theaters starting TODAY! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6SxoZzDYbc

----------


## Hanna

I didn't watch the clip properly earlier. Just noticed it was an Army choir so immediately lost interest, and I am already familiar with the Kalinka song...   *But I looked properly again, after reading Rockzmom's comment.* Basil77 is right, it's awesome!  
Very well done, mixing folk music with patriotic and pop.... ! A lot of people in Europe will probably remember having seen that choir on TV some time or another (I do) and it was fun to see them "with a twist".    
Like I said - this was the coolest Eurovision I've ever seen, in terms of arrangement. The thing with the water in the ceiling was very cool and the athmosphere seemed fantastic. It was just when I had decided to start studying Russian again.   
There is no way Norway is going to be able to match it in 2010 even though I am sure they'll do a great job. Next year I really hope Portugal wins. Apparently they've been in the competition every year from the start and never ever won.

----------


## Basil77

> ..mixing folk music with patriotic and pop...

 Patriotic? May be you mean "Katyusha" song? But this song is about LOVE. There is only a couple of lines in the lyrics that can be count as "patriotic". Katysha is diminutive from Yekaterina (Catherine), it's a girl's name, It's funny how much people abroad think that this song is about rocket launcher  ::  . And if you think that it's weird to name a rocket launcher with a girl name I'll tell you that it's not more weird than to name a howitzer "Big Bertha" or to name nuclear bombs "Little boy" and "Fat man".

----------


## Basil77

> Is it just me, or isn't it a bit strange that Azerbaijan & co are in Eurovision? Are they actually located in Europe per se?  Israel was always a sort of honourable exception.
> I think it's great that they participate, but personally I would never have said that they were European countries. Or? They are East of Turkey right --- and most of Turkey is in Asia!

 I don't count Caucasian republics as European too but there are the oficial borders of Europe:     

> I didn't realise the Russian army was still called the Red Army - or is it just this group that has kept it's old name?

 It's just this choir.

----------


## Hanna

Thanks! A correction:    

> I don't count Caucasian republics as European [s:gfz1st55]*too*[/s:gfz1st55] EITHER but [s:gfz1st55]*t*[/s:gfz1st55]here are the of*f*icial borders of Europe:

 _Hmmm...  they might request to join the EU then.   According to its' own criteria, any country that is geographically in Europe and meets certain criteria is entitled to join...  
EU is already in an awkward situation about Ukraine. The USSR area was not even considered at the time when the ECC was first created...._

----------


## Basil77

> _Hmmm...  they might request to join the EU then.   According to its' own criteria, any country that is geographically in Europe and meets certain criteria is entitled to join..._

 Some of them already requested to join, Georgia in particular. Their president even always has a EU flag standing behind him:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqSIXIwGLhI

----------


## Hanna

Yeah, I've noticed the EU flag before actually, and wondered what that was about...! That is a bit silly. (He's chewing on his tie in the vid, lol)   
EU doesn't allow countries that have ongoing border-conflicts to join. So before Saakashvili even thinks about joining the EU, he needs to solve the situation with Abchazia and South Ossetia in a democratic way... (His last "attempt" does not qualify!)  Btw, I think the EU is also beginning to see that the Georgia-war was not quite as "black and white" as was first reported. 
In reality, the EU is a bit paranoid about the ex-USSR countries, particuarly Ukraine which is really big by European standards. If Ukraine joined the EU, it would seriously shift the balance of power Eastwards, something which many long term members really don't want.  Anyway it's many years off, if it ever happens.

----------


## Basil77

> He's chewing on his tie in the vid, lol

 I like how Putin joked about it lately:  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/expat/exp...an-leader.html 
P.S. Rockzmom, sorry for these off-top posts.  ::

----------


## rockzmom

> P.S. Rockzmom, sorry for these off-top posts.

 Actually, your map was WAY cool and I may of course steal it for helping with my girls!   ::

----------


## rockzmom

A while back I posted about Sia and her new version of the song "You've Changed"... well today she released the video for that song... here is the link to it on YouTube... 
My dance music fans... please let me know what you think of the song!!!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLPPlRDOZx0

----------


## rockzmom

How far away in mood can we get from Sia's You've Changed...hmmm... 
Curt Smith (I've posted about him before, he's from "Tears for Fears") has released a version of Silent Night. As with his past songs, it is available as a free download from his site http://www.curtsmithofficial.com/ or thesixtyone http://www.thesixtyone.com/curtsmith...t/HtpizQ9OM4P/

----------


## rockzmom

We only had one album of Christmas music in our household growing up, it was A Music Box Christmas http://www.amazon.com/Music-Box-Chri.../dp/B0000024R5 
While this is not from that album, this video is very informative, has some great music box Christmas songs and reminded me of that album. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBtO9JzRuoQ

----------


## rockzmom

Here is one more Christmas favorite of mine...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxH3ZbMUiVc 
The Twelve Days AFTER Christmas
By Frederick Silver  
The first day after Christmas, my true love and I had a fight
And so I chopped the pear tree down and burned it just for spite
Then with a single cartridge, I shot that blasted partirdge
my true love, my true love, my true love gave to me 
The second day after Christmas, I pulled on the old rubber gloves
and very gently wrung the necks of both the turtle doves
My true love, my true love, my true love gave to me 
The third day after Christmas, my Mother caught the croup
I had to use the three French Hens to make some chicken soup
The four calling birds were a big mistake for their language was obscene
The five golden rings were completely fake and they turned my fingers green 
The sixth day after Christmas, the six laying geese wouldn't lay
I gave the whole darn gaggle to the A.S.P.C.A
On the seventh day, what a mess I found
all seven of the swimming swans had drowned
My true love, my true love, my true love gave to me 
The eighth day after Christmas, before they could suspect
I bundled up the eight maids a milking, nine pipers piping, ten ladies 
dancing, eleven lords a leaping, twelve drummers drumming (Spoken: "Well, 
actually, I kept ONE of the drummers" ) and sent them back collect
I wrote my true love, "We are through, love!"
And I said in so many words,
"Furthermore your Christmas gifts were for the birds! "

----------


## gRomoZeka

I've stumbled upon this video on accident, and I think that I love this little girl. So unbelievably cute, and such a nice voice too. I checked Wiki, and she is the youngest person ever to score commercial success as a singer - at age 3.
I'm almost williing to learn Romanian to sing along.   ::   
Watch it (she sings in English and Romanian):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJe1qNM8XTQ
or watch original Romanian version (voice is not digitaly improved here) at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vmyo3uXYTcI 
Ps. Her name is Cleopatra Stratan.

----------


## rockzmom

> I've stumbled upon this video on accident, and I think that I love this little girl. So unbelievably cute, and such a nice voice too. I checked Wiki, and she is the youngest person ever to score commercial success as a singer - at age 3.
> I'm almost williing to learn Romanian to sing along.

 gRomoZeka! She is just way too cute. You just want to pick her up and squeeze her! I even added her to our Playlist!

----------


## alexB

> Here is one more Christmas favorite of mine...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxH3ZbMUiVc  *The Twelve Days AFTER Christmas*
> By Frederick Silver  
> The first day after Christmas, my true love and I had a fight
> And so I chopped the pear tree down and burned it just for spite
> Then with a single cartridge, I shot that blasted partirdge
> my true love, my true love, my true love gave to me 
> The second day after Christmas, I pulled on the old rubber gloves
> and very gently wrung the necks of both the turtle doves
> My true love, my true love, my true love gave to me 
> ...

 So, it’s a parody of a Christmas carol most of us never heard of. *The Twelve days of Christmas*
On the first day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
A Partridge in a Pear Tree 
On the second day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Two Turtle Doves
and a Partridge in a Pear Tree 
On the third day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Three French Hens
Two Turtle Doves
and a Partridge in a Pear Tree 
On the fourth day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Four Calling Birds
Three French Hens
Two Turtle Doves
and a Partridge in a Pear Tree 
On the fifth day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Five Golden Rings
Four Calling Birds
Three French Hens
Two Turtle Doves
and a Partridge in a Pear Tree 
On the sixth day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Six Geese a Laying
Five Golden Rings
Four Calling Birds
Three French Hens
Two Turtle Doves
and a Partridge in a Pear Tree 
On the seventh day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Seven Swans a Swimming
Six Geese a Laying
Five Golden Rings
Four Calling Birds
Three French Hens
Two Turtle Doves
and a Partridge in a Pear Tree 
On the eighth day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Eight Maids a Milking
Seven Swans a Swimming
Six Geese a Laying
Five Golden Rings
Four Calling Birds
Three French Hens
Two Turtle Doves
and a Partridge in a Pear Tree 
On the ninth day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Nine Ladies Dancing
Eight Maids a Milking
Seven Swans a Swimming
Six Geese a Laying
Five Golden Rings
Four Calling Birds
Three French Hens
Two Turtle Doves
and a Partridge in a Pear Tree 
On the tenth day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Ten Lords a Leaping
Nine Ladies Dancing
Eight Maids a Milking
Seven Swans a Swimming
Six Geese a Laying
Five Golden Rings
Four Calling Birds
Three French Hens
Two Turtle Doves
and a Partridge in a Pear Tree 
On the eleventh day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Eleven Pipers Piping
Ten Lords a Leaping
Nine Ladies Dancing
Eight Maids a Milking
Seven Swans a Swimming
Six Geese a Laying
Five Golden Rings
Four Calling Birds
Three French Hens
Two Turtle Doves
and a Partridge in a Pear Tree 
On the twelfth day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
12 Drummers Drumming
Eleven Pipers Piping
Ten Lords a Leaping
Nine Ladies Dancing
Eight Maids a Milking
Seven Swans a Swimming
Six Geese a Laying
Five Golden Rings
Four Calling Birds
Three French Hens
Two Turtle Doves
and a Partridge in a Pear Tree.  
No wonder she shot the blasted partridges and wrung the necks of all them turtles hearing about them one hundred and fifty times in a row in one song only

----------


## rockzmom

*EVERYONE!!!!* 
Take 4 minutes and 45 seconds and WATCH and LISTEN to the AMAZING mashup video of the top 25 songs of 2009!!! This song and video was just released on the 27th and is already on the radios here!   UPDATE:  If you like the song, DJ Earworm has made the song available for free download on his Website: http://djearworm.com/united-state-of...on-the-pop.htm Also, over a million hits on YouTube now in less than 3 days!  
DJ Earworm - United State of Pop 2009 (Blame It on the Pop) - Mashup of Top 25 Billboard Hits http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNzrwh2Z2hQ 
United State of Pop 2009 (Blame It on the Pop)
A Mashup of the Top 25 Hits of 2009, according to Billboard. 
The Black Eyed Peas - BOOM BOOM POW
Lady Gaga - POKER FACE
Lady Gaga Featuring Colby O'Donis - JUST DANCE
The Black Eyed Peas - I GOTTA FEELING
Taylor Swift - LOVE STORY
Flo Rida - RIGHT ROUND
Jason Mraz - I'M YOURS
Beyonce - SINGLE LADIES (PUT A RING ON IT)
Kanye West - HEARTLESS
The All-American Rejects - GIVES YOU HELL
Taylor Swift - YOU BELONG WITH ME
T.I. Featuring Justin Timberlake - DEAD AND GONE
The Fray - YOU FOUND ME
Kings Of Leon - USE SOMEBODY
Keri Hilson Featuring Kanye West & Ne-Yo - KNOCK YOU DOWN
Jamie Foxx Featuring T-Pain - BLAME IT
Pitbull - I KNOW YOU WANT ME (CALLE OCHO)
T.I. Featuring Rihanna - LIVE YOUR LIFE
Soulja Boy Tell 'em Featuring Sammie - KISS ME THRU THE PHONE
Jay Sean Featuring Lil Wayne - DOWN
Miley Cyrus - THE CLIMB
Drake - BEST I EVER HAD
Kelly Clarkson - MY LIFE WOULD SUCK WITHOUT YOU
Beyonce - HALO
Katy Perry - HOT N COLD

----------


## starrysky

> Miley Cyrus - THE CLIMB

 That's the girl who plays Hannah Montana, right? I know about this tv series (?) because we had books about her in the bookshop where I worked. I also learned about "Bratz" this way -- god, what ugliness.   ::   
Today I have extracted somewhere from the depths of my cupboard a super old audiocassette (!) of Natalia Oreiro's songs and did my workout to them (just some sit-ups and random exercises -- I've made a New Year resolution of losing a few kilos!   ::  ). 
Natalia Oreiro is an Uruguay/Argentine actress and singer and was incredibly popular in Russia around 2002 -- owing to the telenovela "Muneca Brava" (or "Wild Angel" as it was re-named in Russia). I too used to watch it and I still love her songs very much -- they're so positive and never fail to lift my mood and make my day. Spanish is really beautiful (in her voice at least). I know some words from those times of watching soap operas, like mijo/mija (or is it miho?) and some words I can understand because they are so similar to French... But I've no idea when I'll get round to learning it -- I've German next on the list.  
I've also recently listened to Al Bano and Romina Power who were great favourites in Russia a couple decades ago with their "Felicita". In fact, a lot of Italian singers were (and still are) very popular, like Adriano Celentano. So listening to those songs, one gets the feeling that Italian is very beautiful as well but I've even less idea when I'll get round to learning _it_.   ::

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  Miley Cyrus - THE CLIMB   That's the girl who plays Hannah Montana, right?

 YES! very good and the way he blended Miley and Beyonce, was really very impressive! 
If you go to his Web site he has all the Lyrics color coded so you can see which lyrics come from which song. It took him a MONTH to edit the song and make the video!  
Here are the lyrics for United State of Pop 2009 (Blame It on the Pop).
I know you want pop, you want dance, you want rock and roll
You wanted boom boom? This year’s remix got symphonic soul
I got pop, I got dance, I got rockin’ electronic club beats,
I got hip-hop music with the future flow,
So don’t worry, even if the sky is falling down, down, down
Gonna be ok when it knocks you down, down, down,
So baby don’t worry, it’s alright, a-alright when it knocks you down
When you go down, when you go down down
No need to worry, just pick back up when you’re tumbling down, down, down (down, down)
It’s like I’ve been awakened
Every step I’m taking
Every rule I had you breaking
Every move I’m making
The risk that I’m taking
The chances I’m taking
With a big smile on my face
And it never seems out of place
Blame it on the pop, blame it on the dance, blame it on the rock and roll
Blame it on the rumba, so in sync with the symphonic soul
I like that pop, I like that bass, I like them rockin’ electronic club beats
Blame it on the hip-hop music with the future flow
Baby, don’t worry, it’s alright, a-alright when it knocks you down
Somewhere far along this road,
Stressed out, I wanna let it go, I feel down, down, down (baby are you down, down, down, down, down)
And oh, (hey) I’ve been traveling on this road too long (too long)
Just trying to find my way back home (back home)
The old me is dead and gone, dead and gone
I gotta feeling
Woo hoo
I found God
Blame it on the pop, blame it on the dance, blame it on the rock and roll
Blame it on the feeling of the music deep insi-i-i-ide your soul
We got the pop, we got the dance, we got the rockin’  electronic club beats
We got the hip-hop music with the future flow
People in the place
Put your put your hands in the air
Now put your hands up, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh
Forever united here,
Blame it on the po-po-po-po-poker face po-po-poker face
So live your life (hey!)
Let’s live it up (Ho!)
If you wanna get down (Hey!)
down (Ho!) down (Hey!) 
Muh muh muh muh (Ho!) 
I wanna get down, (hey!) down, down (Ho!)
So baby, don’t worry, it’s alright, a-alright when it knocks you down
When you go down, when you go down down
No need to worry, just pick back up when you’re tumbling down, down, down (down, down)
Blame it on the pop, blame it on the dance, blame it on the boom boom boom
Gotta get that rumba, blame it on the 808 with the boom boom boom
Gotta get that pop, gotta get that dance, gotta get that boom boom pow
I gotta get, I gotta get this year’s remix with the future sound.
I gotta feeling,
But I never really had a doubt,
that tonight’s gonna be a good night,
that tonight’s gonna be a good night,
and I say the same thing every single time
you know that I could use somebody, (woo hoo)
Open up your plans and damn your free (Hey!)
Look into your heart and you’ll find love, love, love
Stop stop stop feeling down, down, down
Can’t you see love, love love?
Isn’t this easy feeling love, love love?
Down down down,
It’s like I’ve been awakened
Can’t you see every step I’m taking
Don’t be afraid
The risk that I’m taking
Can’t you see, I’ve had a little too much feeling down, down, down
Can’t you see every move I’m making
Every rule I had you breaking
Isn’t this easy feeling love, love, love
We’ll make it out of this mess.
Change your mind
Baby just say yes,
Da da da da da da da da da da..……

----------


## Waterlaz

> Take 4 minutes and 45 seconds and WATCH and LISTEN to the AMAZING mashup video of the top 25 songs of 2009!!! This song and video was just released on the 27th and is already on the radios here!

 I don't get it =) It's probably becouse I realy don't know neither any of the people in the video nor any of their songs   ::

----------


## rockzmom

> Take 4 minutes and 45 seconds and WATCH and LISTEN to the AMAZING mashup video of the top 25 songs of 2009!!! This song and video was just released on the 27th and is already on the radios here!
> 			
> 		  I don't get it =) It's probably because I really don't know [s:3cl86q8q]neither[/s:3cl86q8q] any of the people in the videos [s:3cl86q8q]n[/s:3cl86q8q]or any of their songs

 Ohhhhh Waterlaz... that just means you have not been following this thread very well!  ::  Three of the songs we have talked about here and are on the MasterRussian playlist!
Jason Mraz - I'M YOURS
Kings Of Leon - USE SOMEBODY
Pitbull - I KNOW YOU WANT ME (CALLE OCHO) 
We have also talked about Black Eyed Peas & Lady GaGa but we did not post the songs they have in this mashup. 
So, stick with us here on this thread... we have cutting edge taste!   ::  
Besides that, just the idea of taking 25 songs and 25 videos and remixing them into one brand new song and video that actually makes sense and flows is a very cool thing, no?   ::

----------


## Hanna

> I've stumbled upon this video on accident, and I think that I love this little girl. 
> or watch original Romanian version (voice is not digitaly improved here) at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vmyo3uXYTcI
> Ps. Her name is Cleopatra Stratan.

 She is absolutely adorable. Her English is near incomprehensible, lol - I don't quite see the point of making her sing in English, the song sounds nice enough in Romanian.... Funky language; I think it's supposed to be a mix of Slavic and Romance langauges characteristics.. Does anyone understand it? I wonder if Cleopatra is a common name in Romania? Very grand name!

----------


## Капитан

Romanians are descendants of Dacians whose land was seized by the Roman empire. Later on the Dacians came into contact with Slavic people, which produced an ethnicity named Vlachs. Vlachs borrowed a few Slavic words into their lexicon, like "kolachi" (a type of bread), "nevinovat" (not guilty), "veveritsa" (squirrel), etc. But the main body of language remained Vulgar Latin. There was no such country as Romania however until the second half of the XIX century. Vlachs lived in Transylvania and Moldova (Moldavia) for a long time. They possibly like the fact that their ancestors were conquered by Latin people, because modern day Romanians seem to adore everything related to the Roman empire and name their babies Tiberiu, Octavian, Cleopatra, etc. Actually this is rather strange to me, but Romanians are a very interesting nation and there are many beautiful Romanian women  ::

----------


## Hanna

Interesting info about the people in this unknown (to me) corner of Europe... ! Thanks! 
-----------------------------------------------------
In my attempt to expose myself to spoken Russian I have listened too much to Russian radio.... Now I have actually started liking some of the tunes on the Top 20 . I would like to find a written listing of the current top hits in Russia right now,  to help me find out the name of the artists and the songs that I liked.... Does anyone know where I can find a Top 40 chart (or something like that)?

----------


## CoffeeCup

Here are some well recognized Russian Top-Lists.  *TV Lists:*
Russian MTV - "Russian Top-10"
Russian Muz-TV - "Hit-List"  *Radio Lists:*
Radio Record (Dance music) Record's SuperChart
Radio Maximum (Rock-Pop music) Two Capitals' Top Chart
Radio Uniton (Novosibirsk's local Pop music radio) Top-List

----------


## Waterlaz

I'm not sure about the exact year this video was first broadcasted http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aDRH2ic3Mw but probably in the mid 90's.
Well, I must say that I realy like it and sometimes listen to the band "Ноль". 
The song is.. well it is about smoking hashish (who could have thought?   ::  ).

----------


## alexB

_Настоящему индейцу завсегда везде ништяк_ – супер! Моя любимая.

----------


## Basil77

Speaking about "Ноль" band, one of my friends told me that this was their company's marshing song when he was in military.   ::  :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyO4GoiM_gQ

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Speaking about "Ноль" band, one of my friends told me that this was their company's marshing song when he was in military.   : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyO4GoiM_gQ

 Hahahaha! "I love boogie-woogie, I love boogie-woogie, I dance every day." (c)   ::  
Their commander had a good sense of humour. lol

----------


## Hanna

> Here are some well recognized Russian Top-Lists.

 Perfect CoffeeCup! Thanks!  That's exactly what I wanted.

----------


## Hanna

> Originally Posted by Basil77  Speaking about "Ноль" band, one of my friends told me that this was their company's marshing song when he was in military.   : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyO4GoiM_gQ   Hahahaha! "I love boogie-woogie, I love boogie-woogie, I dance every day." (c)   
> Their commander had a good sense of humour. lol

 100% I recognise bits of the melody from a song that is used in 1 May celebrations. Definitely a seriously "red" song! Lots of left wing / anarchist rock groups have done covers too...  But I cannot remember the name at the minute.

----------


## E-learner

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by Basil77  Speaking about "Ноль" band, one of my friends told me that this was their company's marshing song when he was in military.   : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyO4GoiM_gQ   Hahahaha! "I love boogie-woogie, I love boogie-woogie, I dance every day." (c)   
> Their commander had a good sense of humour. lol   100% I recognise bits of the melody from a song that is used in 1 May celebrations. Definitely a seriously "red" song! Lots of left wing / anarchist rock groups have done covers too...  But I cannot remember the name at the minute.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVoVlGGJ ... re=related

----------


## Zombie Acorn

I found a Russian Rock station named NASHE out of moscow, I can't understand what they are saying for the most part, but I like how it sounds.   ::

----------


## Waterlaz

And I also listen to dark ambient =)
Here is a nice example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRn4EfRiueY

----------


## Zombie Acorn

Are there any really good Russian Rock/Metal bands?

----------


## Waterlaz

> Are there any really good Russian Rock/Metal bands?

 hm.. depends on what exactly you are interested in. 
There is СатанаКозел http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tATKDaa5WIU. It realy reminds me of Finntroll.

----------


## Hanna

Haha, of course there are!  I don't know who's really great right now, but a singer called Zemfira did an awesome cover of an old song that I like. Look for her on Youtube. The classic bands of Russian rock as far as I know are Kino, Nautilus, DDT, Akvarium. Some people outside Russia like the music too, because it's got a unique character/sound that's hard to define.. Russian rock had a serious coolness factor in some parts of Europe during the perestroika era but i think it went off the horizon after that. Also, the lyrics are a bit inaccessible unless you speak Russian. This is a pretty cool old anti-war song (against war in Afghanistan I think!) So highly relevant today, lol... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk1OTOcmnbo

----------


## Hanna

> Are there any really good Russian Rock/Metal bands?
> 			
> 		  hm.. depends on what exactly you are interested in. 
> There is СатанаКозел http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tATKDaa5WIU. It realy reminds me of Finntroll.

 Huh? Wasn't there a Russian group called Mumin troll? Is that different? Are they still active?  Didn't like them myself but I remember the name.   

> *Russian Folk / Viking Metal! Hail!  *

  LOL!!! Didn't know this could be combined. Hehe.  
--------------------------------------------
Edit: Just checked this in Wiki  --  Finntroll is a Finnish group that sings in Swedish (although I cannot hear a single word of what they are saying).

----------


## Waterlaz

> Huh? Wasn't there a Russian group called Mumin troll? Is that different? Are they still active? Didn't like them myself but I remember the name.

 "Мумий Тролль". And they.. ehm... suck =). Their singer has an awfull voice   ::  . The texts are realy vulgar in the worst way possible. It's not that they are revealing, no. I don't know how to say this. In Russian I would say "похабные". To sum it all up. They make the worst music ever   ::  . Oh the sound has nothing in common with SatanaKozel.   

> LOL!!! Didn't know this could be combined. Hehe.

 Heh... There is nothin viking about SatanaKozel =). As I've mentioned they remind me of Finnish band Finntroll. And well Finntroll has nothing to do with vikings either.

----------


## BappaBa

КУБА - Маленькое счастье http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PabPL1fX4Yo 
funny words =))))))))))))))))))
Купила мама Лёшеньке отличную рубашку,
Купила мама Сашеньке отличные штанишки,
А девочке, а Машеньке купила мама платье,
Кристиан-Диоровский Шанель, такое вот несчастье…
Оказалось мал*о*… 
Мама очень любит деток, детки очень любят деньги,
Деньги очень любят папу, папа очень любит домработницу из Украины Нину…
Нине нравится Серёга, крепкий парень из Тюмени,
На оранжевый передник крупные, как капли
Кап-кап-капают, капают слёзы,
(Счастье) Капают, капают слёзы,
Счастье… 
Жизнь нормальная такая, жизнь прикольная такая,
Жизнь прекрасная такая, жизнь красивая такая,
Жизнь нормальная такая, жизнь хорошая такая,
Жизнь прекрасная такая, всё как у людей! 
Купила мама Лёшеньке Феррари золотистую,
А папа купил Сашеньке диплом экономический,
Но девочке, но Машеньке на совершеннолетие
Купили домик в Лондоне любимые родители. 
Папик очень любит деток, детки очень любят деньги,
Деньги очень любят маму, мамик тоже любит своего телохранителя Серёгу…
А Серёга любит Нину, гарну девку с Украины,
На оранжевый передник крупные, как капли
Кап-кап-капают, капают слёзы,

----------


## elrudo

> Are there any really good Russian Rock/Metal bands?

 Some Russian bands that I have listened to are Звери, 7 Раса, Слот and my favorite so far is Tracktor Bowling.  Check them out.  I actually first heard about them by searching "Russian rock" on Youtube.

----------


## elrudo

> Originally Posted by Waterlaz     
> 			
> 				Are there any really good Russian Rock/Metal bands?
> 			
> 		  hm.. depends on what exactly you are interested in. 
> There is СатанаКозел http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tATKDaa5WIU. It realy reminds me of Finntroll.   Huh? Wasn't there a Russian group called Mumin troll? Is that different? Are they still active?  Didn't like them myself but I remember the name.        Originally Posted by Youtube  *Russian Folk / Viking Metal! Hail!  *     LOL!!! Didn't know this could be combined. Hehe.  
> --------------------------------------------
> Edit: Just checked this in Wiki  --  Finntroll is a Finnish group that sings in Swedish (although I cannot hear a single word of what they are saying).

 I like a few songs by Mumiy Troll.  They are my friends favorite band, she gave me all their discography on MP3 on my last trip to St. Petersberg.  I still went to their concert in San Fransisco for fun, it was cool.  Russians there were going crazy for this band, lol.

----------


## rockzmom

> КУБА - Маленькое счастье http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PabPL1fX4Yo

 I actually like this one! Thanks BappaBa! 
============================= 
Okay, I don't know how it was that I missed this song? *Sigur Ros - Hoppípolla* from 2005. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EyI4p0yjDQ 
The song is in Icelandic of all things, but the video, puts a smile on your face!   ::   
Here are the lyrics that I found in English: 
Smiling
Spinning round and round
Holding hands
The whole world a blur
But you are standing 
Soaked
Completely drenched
No rubber boots
Running inside us
Want to erupt from a shell 
The Wind
An outdoor smell of your hair
I breathe as hard as I can
with my nose 
Jump into puddles
With no boots on
Completely drenched(Soaked)
With no boots on 
And I get a nosebleed
But I always stand up
(Hopelandish) 
And I get a nosebleed
But I always stand up
(Hopelandish)

----------


## Throbert McGee

My tastes in music are the exact opposite of "cutting edge" -- most of the songs I like are from before 1990, and many are much older than I am (I was born in 1971).  
From the soundtrack of _De-Lovely_, the 2003 Cole Porter "bio-pic" with Kevin Kline as Cole and Ashley Judd as his wife Linda: "Let's Do It, Let's Fall in Love" -- sung in the movie by Alanis Morrisette. ("Bio-pic", meaning "a biographical film", is commonly used for writing headlines, to save space -- no one says it in speech.) 
The YouTube video uses clips from the 1960s BBC spy series _The Avengers_, starring Patrick Macnee as secret agent John Steed, and the redheaded beauty Diana Rigg as Mrs. Emma Peel. 
And I've added comments to the lyrics with translations and/or explanations for some of the terms, especially the names of the different fishes and insects -- I hope these will be helpful for English learners AND Russian learners.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rzg1PO_WKMU  *Let's Do It, Let's Fall in Love* 
But that's why birds do it, _(NB: The pronoun "it" has been a euphemism for_ половой акт_ at least since the 1920s...)_
Bees do it,
Even educated fleas do it,
Let's do it, let's fall in love. _(NB: ...but here Mr. Porter clarifies that he's speaking of love, not the activity_ "на букву F"_! )_  ::   
In Spain the best upper sets do it,
Lithuanians and Letts do it, _(NB: Nowadays "Letts" is obscure, and we say "Latvians")_
Let's do it, let's fall in love. 
The Dutch in old Amsterdam do it,
Not to mention the Finns,
Folks in Siam do it,
Think of Siamese twins. 
Some Argentines without means do it, _(NB: "without means" =_ кому-н. не по карману_)_
People say in Boston, even beans do it, _(NB: "bean" was old slang for_ житель Бостона_)_
Let's do it, let's fall in love. 
Romantic sponges, they say, do it, _(NВ: sea-sponge =_ губка_)_
Oysters down in Oyster Bay do it, _(NВ: oyster =_ устрица_)_
Let's do it, let's fall in love. 
Cold Cape Cod clams 'gainst their wish do it, _(NВ: clam =_ мактра_)_
Even lazy jellyfish do it,_(NВ: jellyfish =_ медуза_)_
Let's do it, let's fall in love. 
Electric eels, I might add, do it, _(NВ: eel =_ угорь_)_
Though it shocks 'em, I know,
Why ask if shad do it, _(NВ: shad =_ речная сельдь_)_
"Waiter, bring me shad roe!" 
In shallow shoals English soles do it, _(NB: this fish is_ морской язык_ in Russian, and "sole" literally means_ подошва обуви_)_
Goldfish in the privacy of bowls do it,
Let's do it, let's fall in love. 
The dragonflies in the reeds do it _(NВ: dragonfly =_ стрекоза_)_
Sentimental centipedes do it, _(NВ: centipede =_ сороканожка_)_
Let's do it, let's fall in love. 
Mosquitoes, heaven forbid, do it, _(NВ: mosquito =_ комар_)_
So does every katydid do it, _(NB: "katydid" is the onomatopoeic name for a_ зеленый, листообразныый кузнечик_)_
Let's do it, let's fall in love. 
The most refined ladybugs do it, _(NВ: ladybug =_ божья коровка_, the English name is from "Our Lady's bug",_ Богоматерская букашка_)_
When a gentleman calls,
Moths in your rugs do it,
What's the use of moth balls? _(NB: double-entendre -- _ нафталиновые шарики от молей_, and_ "яички" у самца-моли!_)_  :"":  
Locusts in trees do it, _(NВ: locust =_ саранча_)_
Bees do it,
Even over-educated fleas do it,
Let's do it, let's fall in love!

----------


## rockzmom

> The YouTube video uses clips from the 1960s BBC spy series _The Avengers_, starring Patrick Macnee as secret agent John Steed, and the redheaded beauty Diana Rigg as Mrs. Emma Peel.

 Throbert! I LOVED The Avengers! I mentioned that back on the BIG Movie thread about a year ago I think. And Diana Rigg OMG, YES! Not that other one who shall remain nameless! What a great show that was!!   ::  Thanks for the song, I added it to the playlist.

----------


## E-learner

I've heard about this song in the news, so I've found it and listend to it. And I like it.  *Land Down Under* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As6s4Vt_3uw  Traveling in a fried-out combie
On a hippie trail, head full of zombie
I met a strange lady, she made me nervous
She took me in and gave me breakfast
And she said, 
"Do you come from a land down under?
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover." 
Buying bread from a man in Brussels
He was six-foot-four and full of muscles
I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"
He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich
And he said, 
"I come from a land down under
Where beer does flow and men chunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover." 
Lyin' in a den in Bombay
With a slack jaw, and not much to say
I said to the man, "Are you trying to tempt me
Because I come from the land of plenty?"
And he said, 
"Do you come from a land down under? 
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover." 
Living in a land down under
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover! 
Living in a land down under
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover!  
It was in the news because, apparently, some parts of it were stolen from this children's song:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1Uq6AB_ ... re=related  ::

----------


## rockzmom

> I've heard about this song in the news, so I've found it and listend to it. And I like it. *Land Down Under*
> It was in the news because, apparently, some parts of it were stolen from this children's song:

 E-learner! I soooo remember this song and the group, Men at Work! Another one of their songs I liked was Who Can It Be Now? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOuEYSJCFqE 
I already posted a newer version of a song on this thread by one of the guys from this band, Colin Hay, Overkill. I guess I should have tied him back to this old band when I did that!! 
Now, about the song Down Under and the whole copyright thing. I actually had not heard about it and you are very much on top of this story.  ::  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/0..._n_449072.html
It seems it is one section of the old children's song in particular and that is NOT in that youtube clip:  

> "I have come to the view that the flute riff in "Down Under" ... infringes on the copyright of Kookaburra because it replicates in material form a substantial part of Ms. Sinclair's 1935 work," Federal Court Justice Peter Jacobson said.

 I tried to look for a clip of that portion and could not find one. I do indeed know the Kookaburra song, as pretty much every girl here in the US grows up singing it. I just have never heard this "flute section" before. 
It is also intereseting to note that it is not Mrs. Sinclair who sued, but the publishing company who now owns the rights to her song as she passed away in 1988. I wonder why they waited until last year to file suit? GREED???  ::   ****EDIT UPDATE****
I found the Scrubs clip that the version of Overkill I posted is from. Too Funny... take a look! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ45xrtNnzk 
Here is the first verison from 1983 by the full "Men at Work" band http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcu7OCIqlqE

----------


## alexB

It has always been one of the songs I wanted to sing along but never knew the words, and figuring out lyrics can sometimes be pretty hard.  I bet even native speakers can’t fully understand what the song is about, except Australians maybe.
About the stealing business, I definitely hear that flute riff coincides with the  _Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree
Merry merry king of the bush is he_
lines.  Three seconds. But does that justify  

> up to 60 percent of the royalties "Down Under" earned since its release -- an amount that could total millions

 going to the freaking copyright owner? 
Down under must be in mourning.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> I bet even native speakers can’t fully understand what the song is about, except Australians maybe.

 Speaking of songs that only Australians can understand:  Waltzing Matilda, as performed by the folk group The Seekers at the 1994 Australian football finals. It's filled with Australianisms that are mysterious to us English speakers in the Northern hemisphere!(Some of the words simply don't exist in North America and the UK; others -- like "waltz" and "squatter" -- are common English words that have special slang meanings in Australia.)   

> *Lyrics:* 
> Once a jolly swagman camped by a billabong
> Under the shade of a coolibah  tree,
> And he sang as he watched and waited 'til his billy boiled
> "You'll come a-waltzing Matilda, with me"  *Refrain:*
> Waltzing Matilda, waltzing Matilda
> "You'll come a-waltzing Matilda, with me"
> And he sang as he watched and waited 'til his billy boiled,
> "You'll come a-waltzing Matilda, with me". 
> ...

 Здесь переводится на русский все "авсртализмы" из песни

----------


## rockzmom

For some reason this song is getting a lot of airplay again... from 2006 "The Black Parade", by My Chemical Romance  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDWgsQhbaqU 
Lyrics:
When I was a young boy,
My father took me into the city
To see a marching band. 
He said, "Son when you grow up,
would you be the savior of the broken, 
the beaten and the damned?"
He said "Will you defeat them,
your demons, and all the non-believers, 
the plans that they have made?"
"Because one day I'll leave you,
A phantom to lead you in the summer,
To join The Black Parade." 
When I was a young boy,
My father took me into the city
To see a marching band.
He said, "Son when you grow up,
would you be the savior of the broken, 
the beaten and the damned?" 
Sometimes I get the feeling she's watching over me.
And other times I feel like I should go.
And through it all, the rise and fall, the bodies in the streets.
And when you're gone we want you all to know. 
We'll carry on,
We'll carry on
And though you're dead and gone believe me
Your memory will carry on
We'll carry on
And in my heart I can't contain it
The anthem won't explain it. 
A world that sends you reeling from decimated dreams
Your misery and hate will kill us all.
So paint it black and take it back
Let's shout it loud and clear
Defiant to the end we hear the call 
To carry on
We'll carry on
And though you're dead and gone believe me
Your memory will carry on
We'll carry on
And though you're broken and defeated
Your weary widow marches 
On and on we carry through the fears
Ooh oh ohhhh
Disappointed faces of your peers
Ooh oh ohhhh
Take a look at me cause I could not care at all 
Do or die, you'll never make me
Because the world will never take my heart
Go and try, you'll never break me
We want it all, we wanna play this part
I won't explain or say I'm sorry
I'm unashamed, I'm gonna show my scar
Give a cheer for all the broken
Listen here, because it's who we are
I'm just a man, I'm not a hero
Just a boy, who had to sing this song
I'm just a man, I'm not a hero
I! don't! care! 
We'll carry on
We'll carry on
And though you're dead and gone believe me
Your memory will carry on
We'll carry on
And though you're broken and defeated
Your weary widow marches on 
Do or die, you'll never make me
Because the world will never take my heart
Go and try, you'll never break me
We want it all, we wanna play this part (We'll carry on) 
Do or die, you'll never make me (We'll carry on)
Because the world will never take my heart (We'll carry on)
Go and try, you'll never break me (We'll carry)
We want it all, we wanna play this part (We'll carry on)

----------


## rockzmom

This 1989 Oscar and a Golden Globe winning song is from one of my favorite movies, Working Girl and the song is Let the River Run by Carly Simon. I could re-watch Working Girl almost any day and this version of the song is the one I like the most.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv-0mmVnxPA 
Let the River Run
Lyrics by: Carly Simon
Music by: Carly Simon 
We're coming to the edge
Running on the water
Coming through the fog
Your sons and daughters 
Let the river run
Let all the dreamers
Wake the nation
Come, the New Jerusalem 
Silver cities rise
The morning lights
The streets that lead them
And sirens call them on with a song 
It's asking for the taking
Trembling, shaking
Oh, my heart is aching 
We're coming to the edge
Running on the water
Coming through the fog
Your sons and daughters 
We the great and small stand on a star
And blaze a trail of desire
Through the darkling dawn 
It's asking for the taking
Come run with me now
The sky is the color of blue
You've never even seen
In the eyes of your lover 
Oh, my heart is aching
We're coming to the edge
Running on the water
Coming through the fog
Your sons and daughters 
It's asking for the taking
Trembling, shaking
Oh, my heart is aching
We're coming to the edge
Running on the water
Coming through the fog
Your sons and daughters 
Let the river run
Let all the dreamers
Wake the nation
Come, the New Jerusalem

----------


## alexB

Great film! I couldn’t help but see it after your passionate introduction. As usual no one has ever heard about it in the video stores, nothing but junk with guns, monsters and stupid car chases there. So I found it on MEGAVIDEO in a not so great resolution, but liked it, regardless.  The song too. Don’t remember seeing Melanie Griffith anywhere before, but here she was nice, I mean beautiful.   ::  I dare not look for what she is like now, for _time can make fools of us all_.   ::

----------


## rockzmom

> Great film! I couldn’t help but see it after your passionate introduction. As usual no one has ever heard about it in the video stores, nothing but junk with guns, monsters and stupid car chases there. So I found it on MEGAVIDEO in a not so great resolution, but liked it, regardless.  The song too. Don’t remember seeing Melanie Griffith anywhere before, but here she was nice, I mean beautiful.   I dare not look for what she is like now, for _time can make fools of us all_.

 I'm glad you liked it.. I'll swing this over to the movie thread and write a review for folks and explain why I like it soooo much!

----------


## Lampada

> ... Don’t remember seeing Melanie Griffith anywhere before, but here she was nice, I mean beautiful.   I dare not look for what she is like now, for _time can make fools of us all_.

 
Oscar 2010

----------


## alexB

She is more like Jane Fonda than herself on this picture.

----------


## rockzmom

So, I am just really liking some of the mashups out there.  
Here is one..  
It is the Doobie Brothers "Long Train Running" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cViggFZFlxU
And Duffy's Mercy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7ZEVA5dy-Y 
for the new song... "Duffy Train Running" mashedup by DJ Y Alias JY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n75_5UgY1us

----------


## alexB

The Duffy’s song is a pure gem! The mash up is good too but it’s that Duffy girl who impresses me most. 
I saw a film once, on TCM channel, the old movie, maybe from the 50s, black & white, about a band of young rock and roll musicians or what they were called then,  who were striving to push forward a new trend in the music, the twist. As far as I remember one of them was Chubby Checker. Remember him? There was a song there that I very much liked, the one I remembered of right away when I first heard the Duffy’s Mercy. Although they usually rerun their movies quite often I never saw the film again. Do you by any chance know what that film might be and who the singer was whose voice was so reminiscent of the Duffy's?

----------


## CoffeeCup

> So, I am just really liking some of the mashups out there.

 There is a Russian musician DJ Грув who is fond of mashing up famous movies’ or politicians’ quotes into music. Here is a great example for the movie "Office Romance". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFmCbsyIt4g

----------


## rockzmom

> The Duffy’s song is a pure gem! The mash up is good too but it’s that Duffy girl who impresses me most. 
> I saw a film once, on TCM channel, the old movie, maybe from the 50s, black & white, about a band of young rock and roll musicians or what they were called then,  who were striving to push forward a new trend in the music, the twist. As far as I remember one of them was Chubby Checker. Remember him? There was a song there that I very much liked, the one I remembered of right away when I first heard the Duffy’s Mercy. Although they usually rerun their movies quite often I never saw the film again. Do you by any chance know what that film might be and who the singer was whose voice was so reminiscent of the Duffy's?

 Okay, I searched real quickly and I think the film might be "Don't Knock the Twist." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don't_Knock_the_Twist
Was it Linda Scott? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNit7grB0C0
Or Dee Dee Sharp? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCO4sRLzsGk
another one Dee Dee sang IN the movie but the clip is not FROM the movie.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQBKpV9emKc

----------


## alexB

Can’t tell for sure that those songs are the ones I had in mind, but the voices are somewhat similar to the Duffy’s.  There’s one mismatch though, Chubby Checker wore a white sweater and the female singer was a little bit slimmer and taller than Linda Scott. 
Well, you pointed into the right direction and I’ve finally hit the spot – it was "Twist Around the Clock" and the girl was (what made me think she sounded like Duffy? Or maybe she did after all?) Vicki Spencer. I believe not many people know her, even in the USA. She’s here, at the end of the clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aXDCXz5oU0 and Chubby Checker here http://www.vbox7.com/play:37edfce9?r=google, with his fancy dance and the white …silly me, shirt, not sweater. BTW he looks a lot like Mohammed Ali.

----------


## rockzmom

just for fun... There have been soooo many Single Ladies videos spoofs made... but this one is not a spoof and it's cute...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb9eL3ejXmE

----------


## bitpicker

One of my favorite German bands, Unheilig, recently made #1 in the album charts with their new release. I've known the band for years, it's actually from the Gothic scene, and I was quite surprised when they made the charts...  ::  
Here's the official video to the song 'Geboren um zu leben' on youtube:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVV8vS6pRQk 
And if you want to know what song Germany is going to present at the Eurovision song contest, here's the official video for that:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOCJRP0SiM4 
Robin

----------


## Hanna

She seems sweet, but: 
Haven't you got your own language in Germany??   ::  
And it's not schlager either!   ::  
Maybe they should just change the name of the festival.  
Here is the Swedish one. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vtqt7lTV-LI (we have no language of our own either, apparently...   ::  ) And very bland music taste. This one is not going to win... Even if all our neighbouring countries vote for it.. !  ::   
The video is from the local qualifying competition (it's taken very seriously, enough said... )

----------


## bitpicker

Well, "Schlager" isn't representative anymore for the general populace, unless you count the dead. It's a song contest, and we are sending a song. True, it's in English, but I don't mind. This year our selection process was remodeled to resemble a casting show without the embarassing bits. The shows began with ten finalists (out of thousands who had demoed), and among the cover versions sung during the show there were German songs as well, but the artists in question got voted out eventually. 
Let's face it, we can do Rammstein, Kraftwerk and Xavier Naidoo, but we can't very well send any of them to the song contest.  ::  
Robin

----------


## rockzmom

I was looking for another song and came across this one from Simply Red that I had forgotten...
Holding Back the Years a #1 song from 1986! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG07WSu7Q9w  Johanna... talk about pints of ice cream songs!!! This song along with Sinead O'Connor's - Nothing Compares 2 U are really good ones! I could not believe it when I learned that Prince wrote Nothing Compares 2 U!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0

----------


## rockzmom

> One of my favorite German bands, Unheilig, recently made #1 in the album charts with their new release. I've known the band for years, it's actually from the Gothic scene, and I was quite surprised when they made the charts...  
> Here's the official video to the song 'Geboren um zu leben' on youtube:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVV8vS6pRQk

 Hey Robin....when you have some time, can you do a translation of the lyrics into English for us??

----------


## bitpicker

Born to live (Unheilig) 
I find it hard to live without you
To give all I can every day, every time
I often think about what used to be
On each beloved past day
I imagine that you're with me
And walk each of my paths by my side
I've been thinking about so much since you passed away
Because you showed me how valuable life is 
Chorus
We were born to live
With the miracles of that time
To never forget oneself
In all eternity
We were born to live
For that one moment
When each of us felt
How valuable life is 
It still hurts to make room for new things
With a good conscience to allow new things to happen
In this moment you are near me again
As on each so beloved past day
I have a wish to allow dreams again
Without remorse to look ahead into a future
I see meaning now that you have passed away
Because you showed me how valuable my life is 
Repeat chorus

----------


## Hanna

It's nice that Robin is around; German is definitely my favourite language after Russian. Although I wish it didn't have that silly "back of the throat" R which is hard for me. 
Some music sound better in German than any other language, even though I don't understand all of what they say. I listened a lot to German music in my teens but now I am not up to date with German music at all.  
After I have fully mastered Russian (yeah, right!) German is next on my list! After Russian, that will be a walk in the park (=very easy). *
I really like that song!  I can't believe I hadn't heard of Unheilig! They are great.*  
Here in the UK we live in an English speaking "bubble". All I ever hear is English music and English TV / film. You have to really make an effort to get anything else and it feels strange to me, having grown up with a little bit of all the nearby countries' cultures and benefiting from all of them.  
Sorry I dissed the German song for Eurovision. I guess that you don't take it 100% seriously either, although it's good fun. In Sweden we actually call Eurovision "schlagerfestivalen (the schlager festival)". And this genre of music is well and alive in rural Sweden, LOL. Take a bit of accordion, add some synth, bass and a catchy refrain! Backwards, but fun in a way, and extremely cheezy!  Finland and Norway are just the same. (Schlager = same as "schanson" in Russian.)

----------


## SPZenA

> I really like that song! I can't believe I hadn't heard of Unheilig! They are great.

 This song was my first song by "Unheilig"  ::  Now i have 7 albums on my MP3 player...   ::  
I think, it's really good, interesting and professional band. (I have strange preferences in music choice   ::   )   

> After I have fully mastered Russian (yeah, right!) German is next on my list! After Russian, that will be a walk in the park (=very easy).

 I don't think so  ::  They are two different languages. 
Now i'm listening to "An deiner Seite" (By your side) by "Unheilig".

----------


## Seraph

Anyone here make their own music?

----------


## rockzmom

> Born to live (Unheilig)

 Thanks Robin, and it looks like once again you have picked a winner!!  Seraph, welcome to MasterRussian! I know that Robin (bitpicker) was in his own band and he posted some of his music in this thread. Not certain about anyone else. -------------------------
Okay.... so I was searching for a mashup and found "Chop Suey vs. Beach Boys" and thought hmmm that sounds interesting... well, I must say this is one of the more entertaining videos I have seen in a long time. The girls and I just laughed!!! You should watch the entire video even though the first half is much better. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtsHeoN4exE

----------


## rockzmom

Some new music for you: 
B.o.B - "Airplanes" Feat. Hayley Williams of Paramore: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltt-SVOYW0k 
B.o.B - "Nothin' On You" ft. Bruno Mars:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PTDv_szmL0

----------


## rockzmom

So, for those of you with kids or who are young at heart... Disney is giving away 50 free songs over the next 50 days via Facebook and Twitter... starting today...   http://www.facebook.com/disneymusic?v=wall 
the first song is 'Squirrels in my Pants' from Phineas and Ferb!

----------


## rockzmom

So, younger daughter was taken to a concert at a local university by one of her school mates about...oh... two weeks ago I guess and she had a great time. We had never heard of the band and since then she has been bugging me to get her some of their songs. I finally went to Youtube to listen to them and they are really very good! 
The band is *30 Seconds to Mars* and for those of you who saw the movie "Girl, Interrupted", the lead singer and main songwriter for this band, Jared Leto, played Toby in that movie. 
Here is their #1 song, "Kings and Queens": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg48DXJJtq8 
This is their cover of Lady Ga Ga's "Bad Romance": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e61rD3dQ9NM 
This is their cover of Kanye West's "Stronger": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XC_Rj51DLI

----------


## SPZenA

> The band is *30 Seconds to Mars* and for those of you who saw the movie "Girl, Interrupted", the lead singer and main songwriter for this band, Jared Leto, played Toby in that movie.

 I know this band.
I've listening their "Yesterday", nice song. But isn't my style.   ::

----------


## bitpicker

I have been rediscovering Fear Factory thanks to their latest album Mechanize:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8rg4ZJoIbI 
Robin

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  The band is *30 Seconds to Mars* and for those of you who saw the movie "Girl, Interrupted", the lead singer and main songwriter for this band, Jared Leto, played Toby in that movie.   I know this band.
> I've [s:3b61vt4y]listening[/s:3b61vt4y] heard their song "Yesterday". Nice song; but, it isn't my style.

----------


## rockzmom

> I have been rediscovering Fear Factory thanks to their latest album Mechanize:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8rg4ZJoIbI 
> Robin

 Robin... you are sooooo Heavy Metal!!! Do you have tats and piercings too?  ::

----------


## bitpicker

No, never even wore my hair long.  ::  
Robin

----------


## Pretty Butterfly

Сегодня, я обнаруживаю группу "Мельница" на Наше Радио. Я люблю её очень.

----------


## zzc

"Мельница" is really great band  :: 
My favorite song: http://prostopleer.com/#/list117558k428

----------


## RonCau

> That was a nice tune, so I would give it a thumbs up.  Wouldn't want a steady diet of it though.
> I've been listening to alot of Spanish language music lately and came across Rosana (sorry, not Roxana!). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlFOpw8t ... re=related

 I speak Spanish and have tons of Spanish music so if you want more just let me know.  
I listen to Nastya Kamenskih and that is how I am learning my Russian right now. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AWXdSgrupk 
The video has lyrics on it. I am actually going to be lucky enough to meet her next year on my trip to Kiev.

----------


## quartz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQAKRw6mToA  
Studying German just so I can sing this at karaoke nights =) 
The video also shows some amazing moves.

----------


## rockzmom

quartz... ok, for some reason... as soon as I started watching that video I had a terrible flashback to...

----------


## rockzmom

A bit of a stretch but....Since there is some interest in German...quartz... here is song that is VERY popular right now and someone posted the lyrics in German on YouTube! It was released in Feb and the video in April and if you search for it on YouTube you will find several of versions with million plus hits!! 
It is "Impossible" by Shontelle 
Here is the music video for it:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWdrO4BoCu8 (On Vevo) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPAZ0eHuGjg (copied version) 
Lyrics in German (hey Robin... make corrections if need be)
Ich erinnere mich Jahre zuvor
Sagte mir jemand ich sollte
Vorsicht nehmen, wenn es um Liebe geht
Ich tat, ich tat 
Und du warst stark, ich war es nicht
Meine Einbildung, mein Fehler
Ich war achtlos, ich vergaß
Ich tat 
Und jetzt, wenn alles getan ist
Gibt es nichts zu sagen
Du bist gegangen, so mühelos
Du hast gewonnen
Du kannst voraus gehen, ihnen sagen 
Sag ihnen alles was ich jetzt weiß
Ruf es vom Dach
Schreib es auf den Himmel
Alles, was wir hatten ist nun vorbei
Sag ihnen, ich war glücklich
Und mein Herz ist gebrochen
All meine Narben sind offen
Sag ihnen, was ich hoffte ist
Unmöglich (4x) 
Aus Liebe heraus zu kommen ist schwer
Für Verrat zu fallen ist am schlimmsten
Gebrochene Treue, gebrochene Herzen
Ich weiß, ich weiß 
Daran glauben, alles was du brauchst, ist hier
Vertrauen auf Liebe zu bauen ist am schlimmsten
Leere Versprechen werden vergraben
Ich weiß, ich weiß 
Und jetzt, wenn alles vorbei ist
Gibt es nichts zu sagen
Und wenn du fertig bist, mich zu blamieren
Kannst du auf eigene Faust
Voraus gehen und ihnen sagen 
Sag ihnen alles was ich jetzt weiß
Ruf es vom Dach
Schreib es auf den Himmel
Alles, was wir hatten ist nun vorbei
Sag ihnen, ich war glücklich
Und mein Herz ist gebrochen
All meine Narben sind offen
Sag ihnen, was ich hoffte ist
Unmöglich (8x) 
Ooh Unmöglich
Yeah Yeah 
Ich erinner mich Jahre zuvor
Sagte mir jemand ich sollte
Vorsicht nehmen, wenn es um Liebe geht
Ich tat 
Sag ihnen alles was ich jetzt weiß
Ruf es vom Dach
Schreib es auf den Himmel
Alles, was wir hatten ist nun vorbei
Sag ihnen, ich war glücklich (Ich war glücklich)
Und mein Herz ist gebrochen
All meine Narben sind offen
Sag ihnen, was ich hoffte ist
Unmöglich (8x) 
Ich erinner mich Jahre zuvor
Sagte mir jemand ich sollte
Vorsicht nehmen, wenn es um Liebe geht
Ich tat

----------


## Basil77

> quartz... ok, for some reason... as soon as I started watching that video I had a terrible flashback to...

 +1000   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Dear Rockzmom, you made my day!

----------


## rockzmom

Basil.... so glad I made your day! You'll have to swing over to the TV thread or start a new one and tell me about the teletubbies and other odd shows and if they are in Russia or what you all make of them over there.I am soooo glad my girls have grown out of them!  ============================================= 
Almost a month ago I wrote about the song Airplanes by B.o.B featuring Hayley Williams, well, it is now in the #2 spot on Billboard top 100 and he has the #5 spot for his song Nothin' on You! http://www.billboard.com/charts/hot-100#/charts/hot-100. Airplanes was only released on US CD & urban radio on April 27th and there still is not a music video for it yet! It moved up the charts FAST! 
One song my younger daughter found a while ago and I forgot to post about and now it is VERY popular here is "Bullet Proof" by La Roux and yet this song was released in June 2009.  It has taken almost a year for it to become a hit!!! It really is interesting how some songs take a short time and others take so long or not at all...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQdC7h609k8

----------


## Vadim Mo

> Сегодня_ я обнаруживаю группу "Мельница" на Наше Радио. Я люблю её очень.

 Здесь точнее было бы сказать: сегодня я обнаружила. 
И я бы сказал" на Нашем Радио". Равно как и "на Русском Радио", "на Серебряном дожде" и т.д. Говорим мы именно так.

----------


## Basil77

> Basil.... so glad I made your day! You'll have to swing over to the TV thread or start a new one and tell me about the teletubbies and other odd shows and if they are in Russia or what you all make of them over there.I am soooo glad my girls have grown out of them!

     There is actually a funny story about me and these little uglies, it's a bit embarassing but I'll tell it anyway.  ::  It happened about ten years ago. I was a 22 y.o. student then and used to live with my parents and my little sister (she was about 20 back then). This dumb show (teletubbies) was rather popular in Russia at that time and one could watch it every weekend on main TV channels. My parents went out to our dacha (summer cottage) for the week-end and I thought that my sister went with them. I was partying with my friends till late at night in some night club and when I came home I imediately fell asleep. When I woke up I had a little hangover, so I switched on my computer and desided to cure my hangover with a little flash game: Teletubbies mercy killing. 
After playing it about a half of an hour my mood had greatly improved, I felt like: "Yeah, the life is good!" and went to the shower. I have a stupid habit to sing in a shower sometimes and that dumb teletubbies song happened to be rather catchy so I had started to sing it. After taking a shower I went out to the hall (naked) wiping my hair with a towel and singing this dumb song (remember, I thought that I was in the flat alone!). But my sister didn't go with my parents that day and stayed at home. She also invited one of her friends to stay for the night. They were sleeping in her room (of course I had no idea about that). So my sister's friend had heard my singing. We knew each other a little so she desided to came out and make fun of me. So imagine how her fun became greater and my embarassment when she came out to the hall and saw me singing the song naked!  ::  Of course she told my sister and their friends about this case and I really felt embarassing. Only If the song weren't so stupid!  ::  And even now some of my friends who have heard about this story are making fun of me telling it again and again.  ::

----------


## quartz

> After playing it for a couple of hours my mood _improved greatly, I felt like: "Yeah, [s:m5f3kiom]the[/s:m5f3kiom] life is good!" and went to take a shower. I have a stupid habit of singing in the shower sometimes and that dumb teletubbies song happened to be rather catchy so I had started to sing it.  
> So my sister's friend [s:m5f3kiom]had[/s:m5f3kiom] heard my singing. We knew each other a little so she decided to come out and make fun of me. So imagine her fun and my embarassment when she came out to the hall and saw me singing the song naked!  Of course she told my sister and their friends about this [s:m5f3kiom]case [/s:m5f3kiom]and I really felt embarassed. Only If the song wasn't so stupid!  And even now some of my friends who have heard [s:m5f3kiom]about[/s:m5f3kiom] this story make fun of me, telling it again and again (over and over).

 I can't believe you would admit to singing that song (naked!)   ::

----------


## Hanna

_Teletubbies, teletubbies...... Lalah,  Poh.... 
Say "hello...... "_  
nice song huh... ?   ::   
That was a funny story....  
A few years ago there was a really funny story about how lots of Americans thought that the Purple teletubby was GAY because he is male but always carries a handbag.... They didn't want their kids watching gay puppets...  It's an English series, so English press got annoyed, There were some really entertaining headlines about it.  
I think the Americans may be right though.. .Judge for yourself! 
I doubt  intended audience would care much though!  http://<br />
<a href="http://www.yo...re=related</a>

----------


## Basil77

> I can't believe you would admit to singing that song (naked!)

 I can't believe that I have done this   ::  either! I guess you have corrected my mistakes so fast (thanks, btw!) to keep the text in quote in the case I deside to delete my post!  ::   ::

----------


## Seraph

Извините пожалуйста мой оффтоп.

----------


## alexB

> One song my younger daughter found a while ago and I forgot to post about and now it is VERY popular here is "Bullet Proof" by La Roux and yet this song was released in June 2009.  It has taken almost a year for it to become a hit!!! It really is interesting how some songs take a short time and others take so long or not at all...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQdC7h609k8

 For the first several seconds of the clip I was knocked off by her looks, totally horrified by the ugliness of her face, her outlandish coiffure – by everything about her. Further along, when she began to sing it started coming to me that she had a nice voice, beautiful, very beautiful British accent, that every word of the lyrics, perfectly rhymed and pretty much understandable, fell exactly into its place in the rhythmic structure of the song. All in all, she set off growing on me. At the end of the song I almost thought she was beautiful ,and now, after listening to some other of her songs and several interviews, I can say I like her, like her very much. 
Strangely enough I haven’t ever heard her played on any of our numerous FM radios, so for me it was definitely a short time.  ::

----------


## rockzmom

Don't have a lot of time so I will have to come back to this... A new show started this week on FOX... The Good Guys and they used tons of old songs in it and OMG my older daughter actually liked one of them and it was of all things an AC/DC song!!! When I have time I'll have to watch the entire episode and make a list of all the old songs they used and post them as they brought back lots of memories along with the car the main character "Dan Stark as being actually a fantastic 1981 cop. He just hasn't moved along with the time. CSI stuff is like black magic." drives a 1979 Pontiac Trans Am! 
So for your listening enjoyment and my pride as a mom.... 
Thunderstruck!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvoeeq-BH4w

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by Basil77   I can't believe that I have done this   either! I guess you have corrected my mistakes so fast (thanks, btw!) to keep the text in quote in the case I decide to delete my post!     It's nice to know that there are some real people like you on the earth.      Keep singing.   You post interesting smileys that I don't see elsewhere.  Post some more!

 BASIL!!! 
Now that I have another two minutes to spare here.. THANK YOU for sharing your story.... I told older daughter about it today and she could not stop laughing about it!!!   
I think we need to start a new thread! Silly things we have done or our family members have done or have done to or family members. I expand as my poor dad usually had tricks played on him as he was outnumbered in the house and well... he also just seemed to have things happen to him like getting a cacti thorn stuck in his tongue! That was a good one.. imagine some one trying to talk with a cacti thorn stuck in tip of their tongue and asking YOU to take it out!   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bitpicker

Back on topic, yesterday I bought myself the new album by Nevermore, "The Obsidian Conspiracy":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9iRz2nEFPo 
Robin

----------


## quartz

German darkwave -- click if you're a fan of goth/darkwave/neoclassical   Bacio di Tosca "Waldesgespräch" great voice 
Some of their songs are really trippy ambient kind of stuff:  Bacio Di Tosca "Scheidung" great track

----------


## quartz

> It is "Impossible" by Shontelle

 
Thank, rockzmom. Really not my type of music (I'm more into industrial/metal/darkwave/hard rock) so this was the one and only song by Shontelle I've _ever_ heard as of now! (who's Shontelle?).   ::     

> The Good Guys and they used tons of old songs in it and OMG my older daughter actually liked one of them and it was of all things an AC/DC song!!!

 AC/DC is the best! How can anyone not like their songs?! BTW, where's the rocker smily?!   ::

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  It is "Impossible" by Shontelle   
> Thank, rockzmom. Really not my type of music (I'm more into industrial/metal/darkwave/hard rock) so this was the one and only song by Shontelle I've _ever_ heard as of now! (who's Shontelle?).

 hehe! Okay, her full name is Shontelle Layne and she is from Barbados and if you are into the kind of music you are into...ummm, wellll, you will only like her first sort-of hit for the "eyecandy" (you are a guy right???) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2jLa09xFb8   

> BTW, where's the rocker smily?!

----------


## quartz

My favorite video on the whole of youtube  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbchQUcwExY 
Just when you think it can't get any better, it gets better when the guy does an "iggy pop" and takes off his shirt!!!

----------


## кори

Whitechapel - Prayer of Mockery (has lyrics) 
Best song off their new album.

----------


## rockzmom

> Whitechapel - Prayer of Mockery (has lyrics) 
> Best song off their new album.

 Sounds like something Robin might like!  ===================================== 
Okay, so I was talking about the new TV show "The Good Guys" and the songs they are using... Last night it was on again and I missed most of it AGAIN but it made me remember that I needed to come back and post the songs. So, sure enough someone has already started a Web site that has a list of the songs (makes this too easy!) so here they are: 
The theme song is based on the full version of "The Whip" - Locksley http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUQAz7w6svU 
1.1 Pilot
"I Fought the Law" - The Clash http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBeT4ptY9sY
"She Does" - Locksley (?) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Oc0sd0RMVY
"20th Century Boy" - T-Rex http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xcpoOOfc24
"The Stroke" - Billy Squier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy8N0PGvq8A
"Thunderstruck" - AC/DC http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvoeeq-BH4w 
1.2: Bait and Switch (it seems odd that there are only two songs.. maybe the person could only figure out these two?)
"Crazy on You" - Heart http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZuW6BH_Vak
"Rock You Like a Hurricane" - The Scorpions http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw_Lf-JhdSU 
1.3: Broken Door Theory
"Solid Gold Easy Action" - T. Rex http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDTXtXNrHOk
"These Boots Are Made for Walkin'" - Nancy Sinatra http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkovnss7sg
"My Boyfriend's Back" - Me First and the Gimme Gimmes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suQKGBeYQX4
"Travelin' Band" - Creedence Clearwater Revival http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwcJ5WQSamQ
"Lady Venom" - Swollen Members http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPIVTRD_iKU 
They don't have the songs up for the rest of the episodes but last night I did hear this one:
"Jukebox Hero" - Foreigner http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5_qhnWByA4

----------


## alexB

Didn’t the Scorpions’ lead singer’s accent jar native speakers’ ears? Just because of that I personally didn’t like the band very much, although there have been nice melodies created by the group throughout its career.

----------


## rockzmom

> Didn’t the Scorpions’ lead singer’s accent jar native speakers’ ears? Just because of that I personally didn’t like the band very much, although there have been nice melodies created by the group throughout its career.

 Not that I recall... anyone else? 
====================
So the next Twilight film, Eclipse, is due out soon and the album has been released and while these movies are "chick flicks" the films have been great for bands and indie musicians! Muse has had a great increase in their popularity due to the films and they have another great song on the new soundtrack and a fantastic video to go with it: 
Neutron Star Collision (Love Is Forever) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTvgnYGu9bg 
Also, late last year I posted about the singer Sia. She too has a song on the soundtrack:
My Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMlRGYFjwoM 
Another nice one is from the UK band The Bravery called "Ours" but I can't find a link to it, so if anyone can... please post one!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He82NBjJqf8  *Baha men*  *Who Let the Dogs out*
(woof, woof, woof, woof)
(woof, woof, woof, woof)
(woof, woof, woof, woof)
(woof, woof, woof, woof)  
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)  
(woof, woof, woof, woof)  
When the party was nice, the party was jumpin' (Hey, Yippie, Yi, Yo)
And everybody havin' a ball (Hah, ho, Yippie Yi Yo)
I tell the fellas "start the name callin'" (Yippie Yi Yo)
And the girls report to the call
The poor dog show down  
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)  
I see ya' little speed boat head up our coast
She really want to skip town
Get back off me, beast off me
Get back you flea infested monger  
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)  
I'm gonna tell {Hey, Yippie, Yi, Yo}
To any girls calling them canine {Yippie, Yi, Yo}
Tell the dummy "Hey Man, It's part of the Party!" {Yippie Yi, Yo}
You fetch a women in front and her mans behind {Yippie, Yi, Yo}
Her bone runs out now  
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)  
Say, A doggy is nuttin' if he don't have a bone All dogy hold ya' bone, all doggy hold it
A doggy is nuttin' if he don't have a bone All dogy hold ya' bone, all doggy hold it  
Wait for y'all my dogs, the party is on
I gotta get my girl I got my myind on
Do you see the rays comin' from my eye
What could you be friend
That Benji man that's breakin' them down?
Me and My white short shorts
And I can't seek a lot, any canine will do
I'm figurin' that's why they call me faithful
'Cause I'm the man of the land
When they see me they doah-ooooo(howl)  
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)

----------


## rockzmom

This is just a cute and funny music video... it will make your day... no special effects, no cgi... just a great concept, great casting and acting and probably a low budget! 
The Black Keys - Tighten Up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpaPBCBjSVc

----------


## gRomoZeka

> The Black Keys - Tighten Up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpaPBCBjSVc

   ::  Nice idea. 
It reminded me for some reason of this cute video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErMWX--UJZ4
This boy needs a hot girl in the next one. ))) 
Lyrics: "I'm yours" - http://www.metrolyrics.com/im-yours-lyr ... -mraz.html

----------


## Waterlaz

I realy like coffe and that just might be the reason why I enjoy this video so much.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFnvxOmm6tc 
Ufortunately I don't know French   ::

----------


## rockzmom

So, what does it take to make you a famous songwriter/singer over night? Try having your song on a hit tv show! 
That is what has happened to Christina Perri and her song, Jar of Hearts. Just three weeks ago, Christina was an unsigned artist waiting tables in Beverly Hills, Ca. Her song was used on the show "So You Think You Can Dance" and iTunes picked it up and it is now ranked 23rd on Billboard's Digital Music Charts! 
Due to the amazing popularity of the song, So You Think You Can Dance asked her to come on the show this past week and perform the song live. 
Here is that performance: http://www.youtube.com/user/SYTYCDFa.../1/uPANNzvLHl4

----------


## rockzmom

More "cutting edge" news.... 
I've posted before about Curt Smith from Tears for Fears... well tonight (July 21st) he is hosting a brand new live streaming series called "Stripped Down Live." http://strippeddownlive.com/ to watch the show, you go here: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/stripped-down-live   

> Each episode of Stripped Down will focus on one band bringing in “stripped down” versions of five to seven of their songs, with Smith using his musical knowledge to engage the bands in discussion. “He’s a musician, he can talk music and has that insight,” Rotman said. “And we’re bringing in bands that he likes and that he knows.” There will also be a section where the band can be asked questions by the online audience.

 It sounds as if it will be a musicians musicians sort of show and really a great show to watch/listen to if you want to learn about different maybe less heard of artists! 
Here is the YouTube announcement about the show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU6PQpfzxQw  
The first artist will be Hypnogaja 
Remake of Donna Summer's "On the Radio" http://www.youtube.com/hypnogaja#p/a/u/0/9rhiS-9E_zw 
"They Don't Care" - a more rock/metal sound? (Robin, you might care for this one) http://www.youtube.com/hypnogaja#p/a.../2/AQy5aJ9YOIM

----------


## rockzmom

I must say at the start ... I have never been a big Eminem fan. His newest number one song, Love The Way You Lie, featuring Rihanna has grown on me very quickly though and the only reason I listen to it was because of all the brouhaha about Rihanna singing on it. 
Now Eminem is no stranger to controversial lyrics and Rihanna made headlines a while ago due to her personal life and being her abusive relationship. SO, to team them up for a song that speaks all about an abusive relationship... well... you get people talking. People are saying to boycott the song because of Rihanna and how she should be speaking out against domestic violence. BUT... what is the difference between this song and say... Lady Gaga's Bad Romance? They are both about toxic relationships. The difference is that Love the Way You Lie is in your face here is what it feels like and is emotionally performed, while other songs about "bad romance" are catchy little nothings soon to be forgotten. 
The music video for Love the Way You Lie is to be released this week. It will be interesting to see how the song is "visually" portrayed.
Here is a live version of the song until the music video is out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46eac7tmXVg

----------


## rockzmom

This is one of those things that you just wonder, is it lip syncing or what??  
Jackie Evancho age 10 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPITHzdUUDk 
But then you see she really has been doing this for a while!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieDbnhOvLK0 Ave Maria, at age 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOWAJzMB3yQ Oh Holy Night, at age 8

----------


## LuxDefensor

WOW! That' surreal!    ::

----------


## elizabethkutsenov

*Cold- "Wasted Years"* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_7jr7wx ... re=related

----------


## rockzmom

Mixing two threads here for a minute... 
Okay, so for those of you who helped out with my request to vote know that part of the prize was the premiere in New York and the AfterParty. Well the party was on a rooftop and it was a picture perfect night! They had a female DJ and as part of her act she brings in a female electric violinist. I recorded as much as I could with my cell phone and I also found a 2 minute clip of another performance that they did in June in NY at Ellis Island so you can see the New York skyline behind them as it is twilight. 
DJ Mia Moretti & Electric Violinist Caitlin Moe    
If you want to watch the clip I made, here is a link (it's almost 7 minutes) http://s444.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=c147b9ee.mp4

----------


## Demonic_Duck

> I must say at the start ... I have never been a big Eminem fan. His newest number one song, Love The Way You Lie, featuring Rihanna has grown on me very quickly though and the only reason I listen to it was because of all the brouhaha about Rihanna singing on it. 
> Now Eminem is no stranger to controversial lyrics and Rihanna made headlines a while ago due to her personal life and being her abusive relationship. SO, to team them up for a song that speaks all about an abusive relationship... well... you get people talking. People are saying to boycott the song because of Rihanna and how she should be speaking out against domestic violence. BUT... what is the difference between this song and say... Lady Gaga's Bad Romance? They are both about toxic relationships. The difference is that Love the Way You Lie is in your face here is what it feels like and is emotionally performed, while other songs about "bad romance" are catchy little nothings soon to be forgotten. 
> The music video for Love the Way You Lie is to be released this week. It will be interesting to see how the song is "visually" portrayed.
> Here is a live version of the song until the music video is out: YouTube - Eminem x Rihanna Perform Live in Los Angeles!

 I hadn't paid this song much attention until now, but actually a very good song. Sent shivers down my spine.

----------


## rockzmom

> I hadn't paid this song much attention until now, but actually a very good song. Sent shivers down my spine.

 I forgot to post the video for this song! It is a mini movie that tells the story of the song very well.  The video stars actress Megan Fox and actor Dominic Monaghan. 
And here are the lyrics: 
Love the Way You Lie  
[Chorus - Rihanna]
just gonna stand there and watch me burn
that’s alright because i like the way it hurts
just gonna stand there and hear me cry
that’s alright because i love the way you lie
i love the way you lie 
[Eminem - Verse 1]
i can’t tell you what it really is
i can only tell you what it feels like
and right now it’s a steel knife in my windpipe
i can’t breathe but i still fight while i can fight
as long as the wrong feels right it’s like i’m in flight
high off of love drunk from my hate
it’s like i’m huffin’ paint and i love it the more i suffer, i suffocate
and right before i’m about to drown, she resuscitates me, she fuckin’ hates me
and i love it, wait, where you goin’?
i’m leavin’ you, no you ain’t come back
we’re runnin’ right back, here we go again
so insane, cause when it’s goin’ good its goin’ great
i’m superman with the wind in his back, she’s Lois Lane
but when its bad its awful, i feel so ashamed i snap
whose that dude? i don’t even know his name
i laid hands on her
i never stoop so low again
i guess i don’t know my own strength 
[chorus] 
[Eminem - Verse 2]
you ever love somebody so much you can barely breathe
when you with em you meet and neither one of you even know what hit em
got that warm fuzzy feeling
yeah them chills used to get em
now you’re getting fuckin’ sick of lookin’ at em
you swore you’d never hit em, never do nothin’ to hurt em
now you’re in each other’s face spewin’ venom in your words when you spit em
you push pull each other’s hair
scratch claw hit em throw em down pin em
so lost in the moments when you’re in em
it’s the face that’s the culprit, controls ya both,
so they say it’s best to go your seperate ways
guess that they don’t know ya
cause today that was yesterday
yesterday is over, it’s a different day
sound like broken records playin’ over
but you promised her next time you’ll show restraint
you don’t get another chance
life is no nintendo game, but you lied again,
now you get to watch her leave out the window
guess that’s why they call it window pane 
[Chorus] 
[Eminem - Verse 3]
now i know we said things, did things, that we didn’t mean
and we fall back into the same patterns, same routine
but your temper’s just as bad as mine is, you’re the same as me
when it comes to love you’re just as blinded
baby please come back, it wasn’t you, baby it was me
maybe our relationship isn’t as crazy as it seems
maybe that’s what happens when a tornado meets a volcano
all i know is i love you too much to walk away though
come inside, pick up the bags off the sidewalk
don’t you hear sincerity in my voice when i talk?
told you this is my fault, look me in the eyeball
next time i’m pissed ill aim my fist at the drywall
next time there won’t be no next time
i apologize even though i know its lies
i’m tired of the games i just want her back
i know i’m a liar if she ever tries to fuckin’ leave again
i’ma tie her to the bed and set this house on fire 
[chorus]     
here is another link in case you folks are black listed for first version

----------


## Demonic_Duck

Rihanna is easily one of my favourite mainstream modern pop/RnB artists. Eminem isn't my favourite rapper of all time, but I do think he's pretty good. (Although the tendancy of some rappers to make bad puns annoys me... "now you get to watch her leave out the window, guess that’s why they call it window pane"... COME ON!)

----------


## rockzmom

> (Although the tendancy of some rappers to make bad puns annoys me... "now you get to watch her leave out the window, guess that’s why they call it window pane"... COME ON!)

 Nooooooooooooooooooo... that is one of my FAVORITE lines in the song!! My daughter also likes "you don’t get another chance, life is no nintendo game" 
I posted the song "Airplanes" earlier by B.O.B and there is another line like that..." But I ain't have neighbors, that's why they call it hood." I thought that was a good one too, why DO we call it the hood?

----------


## rockzmom

So the latest song that I have been in love with is "Secrets" by OneRepublic. It is interesting that this song came out first in Germany and Australia but not in other countries, so Bitpicker, you may have heard this one on the radio long before we did. For us in the States, this song came to our attention with LOST and the movie "The Apprentice" and it was finally released in June as a single.  It is in my head as I write which is sometimes very annoying as I can't focus but it goes along with the current part of the storyline that I am writing! 
Song: 	Secrets
Artist: 	OneRepublic
Album: 	Waking Up
Composer: 	Ryan Tedder
Year: 	2009/2010 
Lyrics:
I need another story
Something to get off my chest
My life gets kinda boring
Need something that I can confess
Til' all my sleeves are stained red
From all the truth that I've said
Come by it honestly I swear
Thought you saw wink, no
I've been on the brink, so 
Tell me what you want to hear
Something that were like those years
Sick of all the insincere
So I'm gonna give all my secrets away
This time, don't need another perfect line
Don't care if critics never jump in line
I'm gonna give all my secrets away 
My god, amazing how we got this far
It's like we're chasing all those stars
Who's driving shiny big black cars
And everyday I see the news
All the problems that we could solve
And when a situation rises
Just write it into an album
Singing straight, too cold
I don't really like my flow, no, so 
Tell me what you want to hear
Something that were like those years
Sick of all the insincere
So I'm gonna give all my secrets away
This time, don't need another perfect line
Don't care if critics never jump in line
I'm gonna give all my secrets away 
Oh, got no reason, got not shame
Got no family I can blame
Just don't let me disappear
I'mma tell you everything 
So tell me what you want to hear
Something that were like those years
Sick of all the insincere
So I'm gonna give all my secrets away
This time, don't need another perfect line
Don't care if critics never jump in line
I'm gonna give all my secrets away

----------


## rockzmom

Oh... the other one that is creeping in my head while I'm writing this current scene is the new Bruno Mars song... "Just the Way You Are" It is his first single from his debut album, Doo-Wops & Hooligans. The video was released this month and the effects they use for the cassette tape are cool. That is for those of you old enough to remember cassette tapes! 
Song: Just The Way You Are
Artist: Bruno Mars
Album: Doo-Wops & Hooligans
Composer: Cain, Khari; Lawrence, Philip; Levine, Ari; Mars, Bruno; Walton, Khalil
Year: 2010 
Lyrics: 
Her eyes, her eyes
make the stars look like they're not shining
Her hair, her hair
falls perfectly without her trying
She's so beautiful
And I tell her everyday (yeahh) 
I know, I know
When I compliment her she won't believe me
And it's so, it's so
Sad to think that she don't see what I see
But everytime she asks me "Do I look okay?"
I say 
When I see your face
There's not a thing that I would change
'Cause you're amazing
Just the way you are
And when you smile
The whole world stops and stares for a while
'Cause girl you're amazing
Just the way you are 
Her lips, her lips
I could kiss them all day if she let me
Her laugh, her laugh
she hates but I think it's so sexy
She's so beautiful
And I tell her everyday 
Oh you know, you know, you know
I'd never ask you to change
If perfects what you're searching for
Then just stay the same
So don't even bother asking if you look okay
'Cause you know I'll say 
When I see your face
There's not a thing that I would change
'Cause you're amazing
Just the way you are
And when you smile
The whole world stops and stares for a while
'Cause girl you're amazing
Just the way you are 
The way you are
The way you are

----------


## rockzmom

I am showing my age here again but I remember when this song first came out and I first time I heard it. I even have the original ALBUM, yes folks an LP! I fell in love with it then, still like it and often quote it.  
"I Don't Like Mondays" by the Boom Town Rats.  
Who would have thought that 30+ years later the lead singer, Bob Geldof, would go on to be knighted, nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize and one of the world's biggest political activists. He is also known for playing the role of Pink in Pink Floyd's 1982 film Pink Floyd The Wall. 
In this day and age of autotune, backup singers and fake this and that... here is an old live performance that he did with just a piano to back him up and it is probably my favorite version of the song. The way he paces the song, times each syllable, his mannerisms. Even the audience is spellbound, you could hear a pin drop.  
Even if you have heard the song, you may not know that it was based on an actual event that took place in California. I Don't Like Mondays - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Song: I Don't Like Mondays
Artist: Boom Town Rats
Album: The Fine Art of Surfacing
Composer: Bob Geldof
Year: 1979 
Lyrics:
The silicon chip inside her head
Gets switched to overload
And nobody’s gonna go to school today
She’s gonna make them stay at home
And daddy doesn’t understand it
He always said she was good as gold
And he can see no reasons
'Cos there are no reasons
What reason do you need to be show-ow-ow-ow-own? 
Tell me why
I don’t like Mondays
Tell me why
I don’t like Mondays
Tell me why 
I don’t like Mondays
I wanna shoo-oo-woo-woo-woo-oot the whole day down 
The Telex machine is kept so clean 
And it types to a waiting world
And mother feels so shocked
Father’s world is rocked
And their thoughts turn to their own little girl
Sweet 16 ain’t that peachy keen
Now that ain’t so neat to admit defeat
They can see no reasons
'Cuz there are no reasons
What reasons do you need?
Oh Oh oh whoa whoa 
Tell me why
I don’t like Mondays
Tell me why
I don’t like Mondays
Tell me why 
I don’t like Mondays
I wanna shoo-oo-oo-woo-woo-oot 
The whole day down, down, down, shoot it all down 
And all the playing's stopped in the playground now
She wants to play with the toys a while
And school's out early and soon we'll be learning
And the lesson today is how to die
And then the bullhorn crackles
And the captain tackles
(With the problems of the how's and why's)
And he can see no reasons
'Cos there are no reasons
What reason do you need to die, die?
Oh Oh Oh 
Tell me why
I don’t like Mondays
Tell me why
I don’t like Mondays
Tell me why
I don’t like 
I don’t like (Tell me why)
I don’t like Mondays
Tell me why
I don’t like
I don’t like (Tell me why)
I don’t like Mondays
Tell me why
I don't like Mondays
I wanna shoo-oo-oo-woo-woo-woot the whole day down    
I forgot... we have a number of "*House*" fans on the forum and it was used in an episode and this is a great fan video!

----------


## rockzmom

Coffee Cup.. I'm wondering if you've heard this song? It actually was released back in April but is just now getting lots of air play around here. 
It is "Like a G6" by Far East Movement.  G6 is short for the Gulfstream G650 airplane. 
The song is pretty much all about drinking.

----------


## rockzmom

So my younger daughter actually saw this band perform live when they opened for 30 Seconds to Mars. They are finally getting airtime and have the number 1 hit on Billboard this week for alternative music: 
Neon Trees - Animal    
They also did an amazing live Mashup/Cover of "Baby" & "Stand by Me." At the end of the song they talk about how this mashup came about.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Coffee Cup.. I'm wondering if you've heard this song? It actually was  released back in April but is just now getting lots of air play around  here. 
> It is "Like a G6" by Far East Movement.  G6 is short for the Gulfstream  G650 airplane. 
> The song is pretty much all about drinking.

 It is a really cute song. Though never heard it before. The nice girl's voice, pretty girl's faces, cool girl's dance moving. It would certainly fit any house party all over the world.

----------


## CoffeeCup

Some more dance here. John Dahlback ft Elodie - Bingo. 
This track was also released back in April. 
Never stop dancing!

----------


## rockzmom

Okay, so for once I can't view a video because I'm in the US! I was allowed to see Behind the Scenes Making of a Music Video part 1 YouTube - foo fighters behind the scenes but not part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIHiL-RvcZ0  
Would someone please try and see if you can watch PART2, download it and repost it so that I can watch it?? Puhl-ease?? 
Here is the actual music video, which happens to be the #2 rock video viewed on Vevo (#1 is Chop Suey by System of Down) 
Foo Fighters, The Pretender (winner, Grammy for Best Hard Rock Performance) 
Lyrics:
Keep you in the dark
You know they all pretend
Keep you in the dark
And so it all began 
Send in your skeletons
Sing as their bones go marching in... again
The need you buried deep
The secrets that you keep are at the ready
Are you ready? 
I'm finished making sense
Done pleading ignorance
That whole defense
Spinning infinity, but
The wheel is spinning me
It's never ending, never ending
Same old story 
What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one.
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender? 
What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one.
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender? 
In time or so I'm told
I'm just another soul for sale... oh, well
The page is out of print
We are not permanent
We're temporary, temporary
Same old story 
What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one.
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender? 
What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one.
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender? 
I'm the voice inside your head
You refuse to hear
I'm the face that you have to face
Mirrored in your stare
I'm what's left, I'm what's right
I'm the enemy
I'm the hand that will take you down
Bring you to your knees 
So who are you?
Yeah, who are you?
Yeah, who are you?
Yeah, who are you? 
Keep you in the dark
You know they all pretend 
What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another.
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender? 
What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one.
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender? 
What if I say I'm not like the others?
(Keep you in the dark)
What if I say I'm not just another one.
(You know they all... pretend)
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender? 
What if I say I'm not like the others?
(Keep you in the dark)
What if I say I'm not just another one.
(You know they all... pretend)
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender? 
So who are you?
Yeah, who are you?
Yeah, who are you? 
Here is a generic link so everyone should be able to watch

----------


## rockzmom

Linkin Park has a new album out, A Thousand Suns. This is a concept album which has upset a number of die hard LP fans. I recall a number of older concept albums did not get a warm reception but then went on to be long lasting influences upon music... The Beach Boys Pet Sounds is probably the best example. 
Today, a radio station here played the second single from the album to be released...   *Waiting for the End* the video has the lyrics

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Okay, so for once I can't view a video because I'm in the US! I was allowed to see Behind the Scenes Making of a Music Video part 1 YouTube - foo fighters behind the scenes but not part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIHiL-RvcZ0  
> Would someone please try and see if you can watch PART2, download it and repost it so that I can watch it?? Puhl-ease??

 Try this proxy server "SneakME.net", enter the link to the video "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIHiL-RvcZ0" in to the box and press "go".

----------


## rockzmom

> Try this proxy server "SneakME.net", enter the link to the video "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIHiL-RvcZ0" in to the box and press "go".

 CoffeeCup! THANK YOU!!!  ::

----------


## rockzmom

For those of you who watched the video my daughter made for her speech (the one that you all helped with the title for) she used a special version of mashup song created by Dylan Vasey. Dylan is probably the best known mashup producer in London. He is now working on a project that could make him known outside the UK. Anyway, One of his latest mashups is "Can't Handle a Bad Romance." It seems I like Lady Gaga much better in mashups!    
He also made this one that our household likes a lot. "Belly Dancers Speak No Americano"

----------


## TheWholeOrchestra

What a fun thread! 
I don't think it's very cutting edge, but I like it just the same: *Artist*: Freelance Whales *Song*: Generator(First Floor) 
The song makes me feel ridiculously happy. Sometimes you just need those mood elevating songs.  *Video*: (better quality just music)
 
(Performance)
   *Lyrics:*: (there isn't much for lyrics) 
Ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh
Ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh
Ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh
Ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh 
We get up early just to start cranking the generator 
Our limbs have been asleep, we need to get the blood back in 'em 
We're finding every day, several ways that we can be friends 
eh eh eh eh eh eh eh eh eh eh eh eh eh eh eh 
We keep on churning and the lights inside the house turn on 
And in our native language we are chantin' ancient songs 
Then when we quiet down, the house chants on without us. 
Ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh
Ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh
Ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh
Ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh

----------


## rockzmom

> More "cutting edge" news.... 
> I've posted before about Curt Smith from Tears for Fears... well tonight (July 21st) he is hosting a brand new live streaming series called "Stripped Down Live." Stripped Down Live - from Streamin&#039; Garage Network | TV on the Web to watch the show, you go here: Stripped Down Live on USTREAM: Stripped Down Live with Curt Smith. Each week a different musician comes on and shows off their acoustical talent. Hosted by...   
> It sounds as if it will be a musicians musicians sort of show and really a great show to watch/listen to if you want to learn about different maybe less heard of artists! 
> Here is the YouTube announcement about the show YouTube - Curt Smith From Tears for Fears new show announcement- Stripped Down Live w/ Curt Smith

 Well, well, well...  Stripped Down Live with Curt Smith has hit #16 on iTunes top 100 episode podcast charts! It seems we were on the cutting edge for this show!  ::  
If you have iTunes, you can download or subscribe to watch/receive *free* podcast episodes from Stripped Down Live. Here is a link or just enter "Stripped Down Live" in the search box of the iTunes Store. There have been 8 episodes so far.  Stripped Down Live - Download free podcast episodes by Streamin' Garage on iTunes.

----------


## rockzmom

Here is one that will really test your English listening skills... Nicki Minaj and Will.i.am's "Check it Out" ... it is about a month old and is just starting to get radio play here.  It will be on Nicki's debut album scheduled to come out the end of November. 
The song also uses a sample of "Video Killed the Radio Star" by The Buggles. Now why is that important? The music video for that song was the very first one to be played on MTV!  WARNING: It does have a lot of curse words in it.   
Lyrics (at least the best that I could find): 
Step up in the party like my name was bad b-tch 
All these haters mad because I'm so established 
They know I'm a beast yeah I'm a f-cking savage 
Haters you can kill yourself 
In my space shuttle and I'm not coming down 
I'm stereo and she's just so monotone 
Sometimes it just me and all my bottles all alone 
I ain't coming back this time  
I can't believe it 
It's so amazing 
This club is heating 
This party's blazin' 
I can't believe it this beat it banging 
I can't believe it 
(I can't believe it) 
Hey check it out 
Check it out (x10) 
Yeah yeah I'm feeling it now 
Check it out (x3)  
Step up in the party like my name was Mr. T 
All these hating naggers ain't got nothing on me. 
Honestly I gotta stay as fly as I can be 
If you lick and roll it you get super OG 
honeys always rush me cause I'm fly, fly, fly 
Dummies they can't touch me cause I'm floating sky high 
I stay swagger-rific you don't need to ask why 
You just gotta see with your eyes  
I can't believe it 
It's so amazing 
This club is heating 
This party's blazin' 
I can't believe it this beat it banging 
I can't believe it 
(I can't believe it) 
Hey check it out 
Check it out (x10) 
Yeah yeah I'm feeling it now 
Check it out (x3)  
(Hey) Check It Out (x10) 
(Yeah yeah, I'm feeling it now-ow) 
Check It Out (x3) 
Check this mother-f**ker OUT!  
It got me in the club, in the club, just rocking like this  
The DunDun  
The sun done 
Yep, the sun done 
Came up, but we still up in dungeon 
The DunDun 
Yep, in London 
Competition, why yes I would love some 
How the f**k they get mad cause they run done. 
Mad cause I'm getting money in abundance 
Man I can't even count all of these hundreds 
Duffle bag every time I go to SunTrust 
I leave the rest just to collect interest 
I mean interest 
F**k my nemesis 
Exclamation... just for emphasis 
And I don't sympathize, cause you a simple b***h 
I just pop up on these hoes on some pimple sh*t 
And put the iron to your face you old wrinkled b***h  
We just had to kill it 
We on the radio hotter than a skillet 
We in the club making party people holla 
Money in the bank we be getting top dollar 
I'm a big baller, 
You a little smaller 
Step up to my level, you need to grow a little taller 
I'm shot caller 
Get up off my collar 
You a Chihuahua 
I'm a Rottweiler  
[Bridge] 
I can't believe it, it's so amazing. 
I can't believe it, this beat is banging. 
I can't believe it, it's so amazing. 
I can't believe it, I can't believe i-it.  
[Chorus] 
(Hey) Check It Out (x10) 
Check It Out (x3)

----------


## rockzmom

Brand new Black Eyed Peas... "The Time (The Dirty Bit)" came out yesterday but will  "officially" released in two weeks. It samples the song "Time of my Life" from Dirty Dancing YouTube - Dirty Dancing - Time of my Life (Final Dance) - High Quality

----------


## lemoni

::   ::  
Lunatica - The Incredibles 
Once upon a time there was
A planet so tiny and blue
It was the perfect place to be
But one life form on it wanted more 
But they don't see that it's half past twelve
To turn a blind eye is the easier way
As long as they feel safe in their beds
There's no need to wake up from their dream
But the truth no longer hides
They must see what they'll leave behind 
Wake up, mankind, your time is running out
Give your children the chance to make things right 
Now the planet is striking back
And, of course, the lamenting is big
Global warming, pollution as well
Is not enough to make them understand
That now is the time to change
Their behaviour and world's fate 
Wake up, mankind, your time is running out
Give your children the chance to make things right

----------


## rockzmom

Not a big Katy Perry fan but this new song, Firework, and the video are really good. She looks amazing in it. Just released and already almost 3.5 million views!    
Lyrics:
Do you ever feel like a plastic bag
Drifting through the wind, wanting to start again?
Do you ever feel, feel so paper thin
Like a house of cards, one blow from caving in? 
Do you ever feel already buried deep?
Six feet under screams but no one seems to hear a thing
Do you know that there's still a chance for you
'Cause there's a spark in you? 
You just gotta ignite the light and let it shine
Just own the night like the 4th of July 
'Cause baby, you're a firework
Come on, show 'em what you're worth
Make 'em go, oh
As you shoot across the sky 
Baby, you're a firework
Come on, let your colors burst
Make 'em go, oh
You're gonna leave 'em falling down 
You don't have to feel like a waste of space
You're original, cannot be replaced
If you only knew what the future holds
After a hurricane comes a rainbow 
Maybe you're reason why all the doors are closed
So you could open one that leads you to the perfect road
Like a lightning bolt, your heart will blow
And when it's time, you'll know 
You just gotta ignite the light and let it shine
Just own the night like the 4th of July 
'Cause baby you're a firework
Come on, show 'em what you're worth
Make 'em go, oh
As you shoot across the sky 
Baby, you're a firework
Come on, let your colors burst
Make 'em go, oh
You're gonna leave 'em falling down 
Boom, boom, boom
Even brighter than the moon, moon, moon
It's always been inside of you, you, you
And now it's time to let it through 
'Cause baby you're a firework
Come on, show 'em what you're worth
Make 'em go, oh
As you shoot across the sky 
Baby, you're a firework
Come on, let your colors burst
Make 'em go, oh
You're gonna leave 'em falling down 
Boom, boom, boom
Even brighter than the moon, moon, moon
Boom, boom, boom
Even brighter than the moon, moon, moon

----------


## rockzmom

No fluffy bunnies here today! This really is a great rockin' out song and funny fan made video! Has many comments on how it should be the official vid for the song! 
Robin... is this your style?? 
Dead! - My Chemical Romance   
Lyrics:
Yeah! 
And if your heart stops beating
I'll be here wondering did you get what you deserve?
The ending of your life
And if you get to heaven
I'll be here waiting, babe
Did you get what you deserve?
The end, and if your life won't wait
Then your heart can't take this  
Have you heard the news that you're dead?
No one ever had much nice to say
I think they never liked you anyway
Oh take me from the hospital bed
Wouldn't it be grand? It ain't exactly what you planned.
And wouldn't it be great If we were dead? 
Ohh dead. 
Tongue-tied and oh so squeamish
You never fell in love
Did you get what you deserve?
The ending of your life
And if you get to heaven
I'll be here waiting, babe
Did you get what you deserve?
The end, and if your life won't wait
Then your heart can't take this  
Have you heard the news that you're dead?
No one ever had much nice to say
I think they never liked you anyway
Oh take me from the hospital bed
Wouldn't it be grand to take a pistol by the hand?
And wouldn't it be great if we were dead? 
And in my honest observation
During this operation
Found a complication in your heart
So long, 'Cause now you've got (now you've got)
Maybe just two weeks to live
Is that the most the both of you can give? 
One, two, one two three four! 
LA LA LA LA LA! 
LA LA LA LA LA LA!
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA!
Well come on, 
LA LA LA LA LA!
LA LA LA LA LA LA! 
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA!
Oh motherf*****,  
If life ain't just a joke (LA LA LA LA LA!)
Then why are we laughing? (LA LA LA LA LA LA!)
If life ain't just a joke (LA LA LA LA LA LA LA!)
Then why are we laughing?
If life ain't just a joke (LA LA LA LA LA!) 
Then why are we laughing? (LA LA LA LA LA LA!) 
If life ain't just a joke (LA LA LA LA LA LA LA!)
Then why am I dead?
DEAD!

----------


## bitpicker

This video is totally cool.  ::  I might just have to check out the band, I like the music, too. I agree, it should be the official video for the song.  
Here's a video for the most recent CD I bought:  YouTube - CRADLE OF FILTH - Forgive Me Father (I Have Sinned)

----------


## Demonic_Duck

> This video is totally cool.  I might just have to check out the band, I like the music, too. I agree, it should be the official video for the song.

 My Chemical Romance aren't a half bad band (and I don't mean they aren't half a bad band, I mean they're pretty decent. Gotta love the ambiguity of English). They got far too much hate, because of what they represented to people (emo culture, immature fangirls/fanboys, and supposedly "selling out" by becoming famous). What often gets overlooked is that they wrote a good deal of very good, fun, catchy songs. 
I'm just gonna post a random selection of stuff I like listening to now:  Wildhearts - I Wanna Go Where the People Go  Björk - Army of Me  Strapping Young Lad - Far Beyond Metal (explicit lyrics)
^ I love heavy metal, and this is one of my favourite bands for going crazy to! 
and for something Russian... Zемфира - Во Мне

----------


## rockzmom

Nice article today about Neon Trees and their song Animal and how it has taken 11 months for this song to become a hit!!! Neon Trees lights up the charts - CNN.com  

> So my younger daughter actually saw this band perform live when they opened for 30 Seconds to Mars. They are finally getting airtime and have the number 1 hit on Billboard this week for alternative music: 
> Neon Trees - Animal

----------


## rockzmom

Last Thanksgiving I posted "Alice's Restaurant" this year, I'll post Adam Sandler's Thanksgiving Song.  Happy Thanksgiving everyone and even if it is not your holiday, take a minute and think about something you have to be thankful for. I know I am thankful for meeting all of you!  ::

----------


## rockzmom

For Kodachrome Fans, Road Ends at Photo Lab in Kansas   http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/30/us...?_r=2&emc=eta1 
On Thursday, at a photo studio in Parsons, Kan., the last Kodachrome processing machine in the world will be shut down to be sold for scrap.  ::  
By A. G. SULZBERGER
Published: December 29, 2010

----------


## alexB

I’ve got my camera until now, up and running.
 As the rest of the world has done away with those old-fashioned technologies I wonder if they still use them in Russia. This maybe a stupid question but I really don’t know if they do. Gonna have a look see the first thing tomorrow. 
  There was a time when some brave people did those things themselves: the colour film developing and sometimes even photograph printing, all of which involved complex, time consuming and life threatening fooling around with fancy chemicals. I for one wasn’t that much brave myself so was only able to develop into someone who could make slides or transparencies. But if you had the patience to mount a projector and rig up a bed-sheet to serve as a screen satisfaction out of watching those slides was money in the bank.

----------


## rockzmom

So those of you who follow this thread know I love a good mashup and at the end of each year an album of them is created called Best of Bootie. This year there just didn't seem to be a lot of them on there that I liked; but, there was one that just made me want to get up out of my bed and maybe go for a walk, or... knock somebody out!  It mashes up one of my all time favs one-hit-wonders, Dexy's Midnight Runners "Come on Eileen" *AND* LL Cool J's "Mama Said Knock You Out" 
Knock Out Eileen... ::

----------


## Lampada

You don't know, what you do to me (What you do to me)
All I see, is new to me (New to me)
Just four dollar bars, and embelished strong
Said you had, done me wrong
But we'll see (We'll see)
Yeah, what you do to me (What you do to me) 
(In the meantime, in the meantime, they won't bother me. ) 
They don't bother you, well they don't bother me
Engine too loud in this brand new Ferrari V
So we couldn't hear the haters anyway, pardon me
Girls say I'm one of the biggest hearbreakers arguably
Cupid shoot arrows but this girl make my heart bleed
I swear to God if I die she could make my heart beat
Beat, please resuscitate a G
Give me mouth-to-mouth or even give me south-to mouth
Damn 'cause you don't know what she do to me
She could kill my soul only thing left is a eulogy
She so hot and ain't another brother cool as me
To get her cold as me I think I gotta buy her jewelry
What she do to me 
Darling no, ha, what you do to me (what you do to me)
All I see, yeah, is new to me (Is new to me)
These strange colors, and all the others, no they can't see
(Done me wrong, we'll see, we'll see)
Oh mama, what you do to me (what you do to me) 
(In the meantime, in the meantime, they won't bother me. ) 
(Verse Two - Billy Danze)
I'm from the hell hole
The total opposite of Melrose
Is where the homies get the money through the steel doors
If you don't know me I suggest you ask your kinfolk
Tell them the man here
Billy Danze here
Black Keys here
MO-P's here
You say its poppin' if its rockin' listen we there 
(You don't know)
Come on be clear
(Whatever you do to me)
You could never ruin me
I'm good, I flooded the hood like A.C.
I'm modest - so you ain't really gotta praise me
I'm the artist, that's ghetto-ly known as O.G.
With the (Magnum)
With forever kid (Swagger) You could never get 
Darling no, ha, what you do to me (what you do to me)
All I see, yeah, is new to me (Is new to me)
These strange colors, and all the others, no they can't see
(Done me wrong, we'll see, we'll see)
Oh mama, what you do to me (what you do to me) 
(In the meantime, in the meantime, they won't bother me. )

----------


## bitpicker

I recently learned that heroes of my youth twenty years back are still at it. You might not call that Cutting Edge though.  ::  Here's Mekong Delta, Overture:  YouTube - Mekong Delta - Ouverture 
Robin

----------


## Lampada

*Grammy's Song of the﻿ year:*  YouTube - Need You Now by Lady Antebellum [[LYRICS ON SCREEN]]

----------


## Demonic_Duck

The first two are timeless classics, the third one is something completely different but I've been listening to it a fair bit lately. I actually haven't heard all of MCR's new album, but I like what I have heard of it.

----------


## rockzmom

> I actually haven't heard all of MCR's new album, but I like what I have heard of it.

 I like  Planetary (GO!) from their new album as well   
Another song we are listening to in our household is by Adele, Rolling In The Deep
Just song and Lyrics   
Official Video (but it's Vevo so I don't think all of you can watch it!) YouTube - Adele - Rolling In The Deep

----------


## rockzmom

Heard this one on the radio yesterday and the DJ was correct... you have to get past the intro of the song as it is a bit country and then it really starts to rock and once you have heard it a few times you sort of forget about the fact that the intro bothers you any more. The band is Seether and they are from South Africa, Seether - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
The song is called, aptly titled... "Country Song"  from their soon to be released new album "Holding On to Strings Better Left to Fray"    
Lyrics:
Well I can't stand to look at you now
This revelation's out of my hands
Still I can't bear the thought of you now
This complication's leaving me scared 
Stay when you think you want me
Pray when you need advice
Hey keep your sickness off me
Trying to get through
Blame all your weakness on me
Shame that I'm so contrite
Hey keep your fingers off me
Why can't I get through? 
You think you have the best of intentions
I cannot shake the taste of blood in my mouth 
Chorus
(Hey) I keep on thinking that it's
(Hey) all done and all over now (whoa)
You keep on thinking you can save me, save me
(Hey) My ship is sinking but it's,
(Hey) all good and I can go down (whoa)
You got me thinking that the party's all over 
Well I can't stand to be myself
This liberation's seemingly rare
And I can't stand the taste your mouth
This sublimation's out of my hands 
You can stay 'cause you think you want me
Pray when you need advice
Hey keep your sickness off me
I'm tryin to get through
Shame you could take this from me
Bane on an empty mind
Hey keep your fingers off me
Why can't I get through? 
Chorus
(Hey) I keep on thinking that it's
(Hey) all done and all over now (whoa)
You keep on thinking you can save me, save me
(Hey) My ship is sinking but it's
(Hey) all good and I can go down (whoa)
You got me thinking that the party's all over 
(Guitar Solo) 
Lay down
Just stay down
Lay down 'cause I'm trying to get through 
Say what you want but you're not gonna win this time
Take what you want but just leave me alive
(x 2) 
Chorus
(Hey) I keep on thinking that it's
(Hey) all done and all over now (whoa)
You keep on thinking you can save me, save me
(Hey) My ship is sinking but it's,
(Hey) all good and I can go down (whoa)
You got me thinking that the party's all over 
Lay down
Just stay down
Lay down 'cause I'm trying to get through
(x 2)

----------


## salvo

this is a big thread. i look forward to going through it during my time here. here's a quick video of music that i'm currently into right now. late 60's french music:    
i don't have an extensive knowledge of the genre. i mainly go through youtube to listen to it. i hope to have a nice collection on my ipod shortly though. that song i posted is by far my favorite so far.

----------


## Lampada

Got brass in pocket
Got bottle I'm gonna use it
Intention I feel inventive
Gonna make you, make you, make you notice 
Got motion restrained emotion
Been driving detroit leaning
No reason just seems so pleasing
Gonna make you, make you, make you notice 
[Chorus:]
Gonna use my arms
Gonna use my legs
Gonna use my style
Gonna use my sidestep
Gonna use my fingers
Gonna use my, my, my imagination 
'cause I gonna make you see
There's nobody else here
No one like me
I'm special so special
I gotta have some of your attention give it to me 
Got rhythm I can't miss a beat
Got new skank it's so reet
Got something I'm winking at you
Gonna make you, make you, make you notice 
[Chorus] 
'cause I gonna make you see
There's nobody else here
No one like me
I'm special, so special
I gotta have some of your attention
Give it to me
'cause I gonna make you see
There's nobody else here
No one like me
I'm special, so special
I gotta have some of your attention 
Give it to me

----------


## rockzmom

> Brass in Pocket

 Lampada... We must be watching the same commercial! This song always did get stuck in my head easily and now that I hear it every time the TV is on... I'm going around singing "I'm SPEEEECIAL, so speeeecial!!!!"

----------


## kidkboom

I don't know if anyone besides me will understand the relationship here..
.. but Chrissie Hynde's "Brass in Pocket" is one of the songs I was raised on.. And I always got her confused, from the sound of her voice, with Edie Brickell.. so here's another one you may like, if you like Chrissie Hynde..  YouTube - Edie Brickell & New Bohemians - What I Am <-- YT edie brickell - what i am :: Вы смотрите канал: duncan_org_ua :: :: Видео на RuTube <-- rutube <dot> ru (in case for RU people the youtube link won't play, as I know it's happened before - this is her live, and not as good as the album version IMHO, but still something) 
Let me know if you think it's  ::  or  :: 
luck/life/kidk 
PS - Lyrics:
I'm not aware of too many things 
I know what I know, if you know what I mean 
Philosophy is the talk on a cereal box 
Religion is the smile on a dog 
I'm not aware of too many things 
I know what I know, if you know what I mean, d-doo yeah  
Choke me in the shallow waters 
Before I get too deep  
What I am is what I am 
Are you what you are or what?
What I am is what I am 
Are you what you are or  
Oh, I'm not aware of too many things 
I know what I know, if you know what I mean 
Philosophy is a walk on the slippery rocks 
Religion is a light in the fog 
I'm not aware of too many things 
I know what I know, if you know what I mean, d-doo yeah  
Choke me in the shallow water 
Before I get too deep  
What I am is what I am 
Are you what you are or what? 
What I am is what I am 
Are you what you are or what?  
What I am is what I am 
Are you what you are or what? 
What I am is what I am 
Are you what you are or what you are and  
What I am is what I am 
Are you what you are or what?  
Don't let me get too deep 
Don't let me get too deep 
Don't let me get too deep 
Don't let me get too deep  
Choke me in the shallow water 
Before I get too deep 
Choke me in the shallow water
Before I get too deep  
Choke me in the shallow water 
Before I get too deep 
Choke me in the shallow water
Before I get too deep

----------


## rockzmom

CoffeeCup!!! Why have you not told us about Swedish House Mafia?? You're our club/dance music expert!! Shame on you! 
They have a new song coming out May 13th "Save The World" 
Here is their official Teaser:   
Here is an bootleg of the full song that apparently is a little too fast... YouTube - Save The World (Tonight) - Swedish House Mafia [hd;hq] featuring John Martin  
This is their previous hit: One (Your Name)

----------


## kidkboom

@Rockzmom: I didn't know you were a fance of dance and electronic music!! There are hundreds of great examples, I'll have to post some for you. 
In the meantime, I've been listening recently to a few people who've caught my ear in Russian music.. Like a lot of us, I started listening so I could learn to hear and understand more vocabulary.. But this one has grown on me.      http://rutube.ru/tracks/4255954.html...a9c4f7757ef5ff  
LYRICS: Я из памяти стираю дождями по стеклу / Я буду ластиком — фантастика! / Убегаю, улетаю, а он прозрачным стал / Я с чистого листа хочу листать! / А нас просто не было / Всё как во сне было до поры / Игры для memory / Только зачем? Просто молчи / Сердце, о ком ты плачешь и кричишь? / Ведь он тебя не приручил, совсем не приручил! / Просто сотри пароли, ключи, / И никому о нём не говори, / Сотри его из memory! Сотри его из memory! Сотри!
Я из памяти стираю, я обнулю его / И больше никого после него. / Понимаю, забываю, и это просто так: / Он там, где пустота, совсем растаял. / А нас просто не было, Всё как во сне было до поры, / Игры для memory / Только зачем? Просто молчи, / Сердце, о ком ты плачешь и кричишь? / Ведь он тебя не приручил, совсем не приручил! / Просто сотри пароли, ключи, / И никому о нём не говори, / Сотри его из memory! Сотри его из memory! Сотри!
Только зачем? Просто молчи, / Сердце, о ком ты плачешь и кричишь? /Ведь он тебя не приручил, совсем не приручил! /
Просто сотри пароли, ключи, / И никому о нём не говори, / Сотри его из memory! Сотри его из memory! Сотри! Сотри его! 
And also.. I'm a producer and DJ and I've seen that DFM.RU is holding a remix contest for this song. The stems can be gotten off of their main website and the contest deadline is May 10. I think the prize is radio airplay time on DFM. Not sure if anyone beyond me has interest in this last part, but just throwing it in there. 
luck/life/kidk

----------


## bitpicker

This may not be my typical style of music, but I just found out the other day that this singer is actually a former classmate of mine who now lives in Canada. And on Sunday she is going to perform live here in my hometown, where we are going to have a bit of a reunion with a number of other former classmates from 25 years ago...  Mystéfy

----------


## rockzmom

> This may not be my typical style of music

  ::  ::  ::   That is an understatement!   Hey but seriously, are you going to jam with her??? If so, ya know we want videos!!!  @kidkboom ... ah we have a dj/producer in da house!  Have you competed in any of the mashstix challenges or have anything up on their site?  I really am into mashups almost more than original songs now; but, the club remixes can have toooooo long of an intro for me. That is why I have been bugging our resident German, bitpicker, to help me out lately as I really like the mashups by Mashup Germany and while he uses mainly songs in English, he always seems to throw one German one in there and I need translations! I also like Dylan Vasey from London.  
Jarod Ripley (French) has the best mashup I've heard using Adele's Rolling in the Deep

----------


## bitpicker

> That is an understatement!   Hey but seriously, are you going to jam with her??? If so, ya know we want videos!!!

 I don't think so, I only teach myself those instruments, nothing you'd want to hear live.  ::  
To set you at ease regarding the understatement yesterday I went to see Mekong Delta live. That's more like me...  ::   YouTube - Mekong Delta - Night On A Bare Mountain

----------


## kidkboom

> That is an understatement! Hey but seriously, are you going to jam with her??? If so, ya know we want videos!!!  @kidkboom ... ah we have a dj/producer in da house! Have you competed in any of the mashstix challenges or have anything up on their site? I really am into mashups almost more than original songs now; but, the club remixes can have toooooo long of an intro for me. That is why I have been bugging our resident German, bitpicker, to help me out lately as I really like the mashups by Mashup Germany and while he uses mainly songs in English, he always seems to throw one German one in there and I need translations! I also like Dylan Vasey from London.  
> Jarod Ripley (French) has the best mashup I've heard using Adele's Rolling in the Deep

 Rockzmom, thanks for the heads up about mashstix! Looked like they don't have any contests or challenges that are open just at the moment, but now that I know about it I'll mos def have to be in the next one! In the meantime I've got some mashups you might like.. or hate.. I'll PM you..  ::  (Nothing German-speaking though sadly, unless Karin Dreijer Andersson's German accent counts) ::

----------


## CoffeeCup

Dance positively!  ::  YouTube - Laurent Wolf - Seventies

----------


## Lampada

From another commercial... ::      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzPPAw5tnqs   *Home!* 
[Her:]
Alabama, Arkansas,
I do love my ma and pa,
Not the way that I do love you. 
[Him:]
Holy, Moley, me, oh my,
You're the apple of my eye,
Girl I've never loved one like you. 
[Her:]
Man oh man you're my best friend,
I scream it to the nothingness,
There ain't nothing that I need. 
[Him:]
Well, hot and heavy, pumpkin pie,
Chocolate candy, Jesus Christ,
Ain't nothing please me more than you. 
[Both:]
Ahh Home. Let me come home
Home is wherever I'm with you.
Ahh Home. Let me go ho-oh-ome.
Home is wherever I'm with you. 
La, la, la, la, take me home.
Mother, I'm coming home. 
[Him:]
I'll follow you into the park,
Through the jungle through the dark,
Girl I never loved one like you. 
[Her:]
Moats and boats and waterfalls,
Alley-ways and pay phone calls,
I've been everywhere with you. 
[Him:]
We laugh until we think we'll die,
Barefoot on a summer night
Nothin' new is sweeter than with you 
[Her:]
And in the streets you run afree,
Like it's only you and me,
Geeze, you're something to see. 
[Both:]
Ahh Home. Let me go home.
Home is wherever I'm with you.
Ahh Home. Let me go ho-oh-ome.
Home is wherever I'm with you. 
La, la, la, la, take me home.
Daddy, I'm coming home. 
(Talking)
Him: Jade
Her: Alexander
Him: Do you remember that day you fell outta my window?
Her: I sure do, you came jumping out after me.
Him: Well, you fell on the concrete, nearly broke your ass, you were bleeding all over the place and I rushed you out to the hospital, you remember that?
Her: Yes I do.
Him: Well there's something I never told you about that night.
Her: What didn't you tell me?
Him: While you were sitting in the backseat smoking a cigarette you thought was gonna be your last, I was falling deep, deeply in love with you, and I never told you til just now. 
[Both:]
Ahh Home. Let me go home.
Home is wherever I'm with you.
Ahh Home. Let me go ho-oh-ome.
Home is where I'm alone with you. 
[Him:]
Home. Let me come home.
Home is wherever I'm with you. 
[Her:]
Ahh home. Yes I am ho-oh-ome.
Home is when I'm alone with you. 
[Her:]
Alabama, Arkansas,
I do love my ma and pa...
Moats and boats and waterfalls,
Alley-ways and pay phone calls... 
[Both:]
Ahh Home. Let me go home.
Home is wherever I'm with you.
Ahh Home. Let me go ho-oh-ome.
Home is where I'm alone with you...

----------


## rockzmom

I am surprised to see that the old Tracy Chapman song Fast Car is back on the UK Top 40 List after all these years. Apparently it is because it was performed on Britain's Got Talent! This song is from 1989 and she won Grammys that year for Best New Artist, Best Female Pop Vocal Performance, and Best Contemporary Folk Recording. The song was nominated for Grammy too. This is old school music, no auto-tune here.    
Lyrics:
You've got a fast car
I wanna a ticket to anywhere
Maybe we make a deal
Maybe together we can get somewhere
Any place is better
Starting from zero, got nothing to lose
Maybe we'll make something
Me, myself, I've got nothing to prove 
You've got a fast car
I've got a plan to get us out of here
Been working at the convenience store
Managed to save just a little bit of money
Won't have to drive too far
Just cross the border and into the city
You and I can both get jobs
And finally see what it means to be living 
See my old man's got a problem
Live with the bottle, that's the way it is
He says his body's too old for working
His body's too young, to look like his
When mama went off and left him
She wanted more from life than he could give
I said somebody's got to take care of him
So I quit school and that's what I did 
You've got a fast car
Is it fast enough so we can fly away?
We gotta make a decision
Leave tonight or live and die this way 
Say remember when we were driving, driving in your car
Speed so fast it felt like I was drunk
City lights lay out before us
And your arm felt nice wrapped 'round my shoulder
And I had a feeling that I belonged
I had a feeling I could be someone, be someone, be someone 
You've got a a fast car
We go cruising entertain ourselves
You still ain't got a job
Now I work in the market as a checkout girl
I know things will get better
You'll find work and I'll get promoted
We'll move out of the shelter
Buy a bigger house and live in the suburbs 
Say remember when we were driving, driving in your car
Speeds so fast it felt like I was drunk
City lights lay out before us
And your arm felt nice wrapped 'round my shoulder
And I had a feeling that I belonged
I had a feeling I could be someone, be someone, be someone 
You've got a fast car
I've got a job that pays all our bills
You stay out drinking late at the bar 
See more of your friends than you do of your kids
I'd always hoped for better
Thought maybe together you and me'd find it
I got no plans and I ain't going nowhere
So take your fast car and keep on driving 
Say remember when we were driving, driving in your car
Speeds so fast it felt like I was drunk
City lights lay out before us
And your arm felt nice wrapped 'round my shoulder
And I had a feeling that I belonged
I had a feeling I could be someone, be someone, be someone 
You've got a fast car
Is it fast enough so you can fly away?
You gotta make a decision
Leave tonight or live and die this way

----------


## Hanna

That is such a good song, I really like it and it reminds me of laying by the pool (on holiday in Spain) while listening to her_ tape_ on my _Walkman_.  :: 
What's Tracy Chapman doing these days?
And it also reminds me of Suzanne Vega from the same period, remember her? 
Tom's Diner with lyrics

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - &#x202a;No Wars Will Stop Us Singing&#x202c;&rlm;   *No wars will stop us singing...*  
Ugly sounds are overhead and the streets are coloured red.
Young lives lost every  day, its always been that way.
But we believe one day we see a world at peace, in harmony.
And that is why we say: 
No wars will stop us singing;
our voices will stay strong.
Even through the darkest night
we will sing our song. 
No fear will stop us dreaming;
our dreams will light the sky.
Even when all hope is gone
our dreams will not die. 
We are the future;
we are tomorrow;
we are the peace that you all crave.
If our lives are taken we sing from beyond the grave. 
No fear will stop us dreaming;
our dreams will light the sky.
Even when all hope is gone
our dreams will not die. 
We will sing,
we will sing,
we must sing our song. 
©   2005 by Don Black

----------


## Hanna

> What are you listening to?

 Russian pop music, lol!  Staying at a sanatorium in Belarus.... 
Some songs are playing all the time at the barn dance style discos.. 
Unfortunately I can't catch the titles - wish I knew what they were called! 
Cheezy but catchy!

----------


## rockzmom

The other night So You Think You Can Dance premiered the Lady Gaga's new video for The Edge of Glory and as I was watching it I noticed the man sitting on the steps playing the sax and thought, "that looks a lot like Clarence," and afterwards they made an announcement that Clarence was in the hospital. Then came the announcement over the weekend that he was gone. For those of you who don't know his name, Clarence Clemons, was an amazing musician who when he played, made you feel joy. He is best known for his work with Bruce Springsteen; however, I know we have a number of Simpson fans here and he was on The Simpsons too. 
 Some of his better known songs... 
 Aretha Franklin's "Freeway of Love"   
 Bruce "Born to Run"    
 Bruce "Thunder Road"    
The Simpsons *Season 11 Episode 9 – Grift of the Magi (the voice of the narrator)*  The Simpsons Season 11 Episode 9 – Grift of the Magi | Watch cartoons online, Watch anime online, English dub anime

----------


## Lampada

*  
"They Don't Care About Us" * Skin head, dead head
Everybody gone bad
Situation, aggravation
Everybody allegation
In the suite, on the news
Everybody dog food
Bang bang, shot dead
Everybody's gone mad 
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us 
Beat me, hate me
You can never break me
Will me, thrill me
You can never kill me
chew me, sue me
Everybody do me
Kick me, kike me
Don't you black or white me 
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us 
Tell me what has become of my life
I have a wife and two children who love me
I am the victim of police brutality, now
I'm tired of bein' the victim of hate
You're rapin' me of my pride
Oh, for God's sake
I look to heaven to fulfill its prophecy...
Set me free 
Skin head, dead head
Everybody gone bad
trepidation, speculation
Everybody allegation
In the suite, on the news
Everybody dog food
Black male, black mail
Throw your brother in jail 
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us 
Tell me what has become of my rights
Am I invisible because you ignore me?
Your proclamation promised me free liberty, now
I'm tired of bein' the victim of shame
They're throwing me in a class with a bad name
I can't believe this is the land from which I came
You know I do really hate to say it
The government don't wanna see
But if Roosevelt was livin'
He wouldn't let this be, no, no 
Skin head, dead head
Everybody gone bad
Situation, speculation
Everybody litigation
Beat me, bash me
You can never trash me
Hit me, kick me
You can never get me 
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us 
Some things in life they just don't wanna see
But if Martin Luther was livin'
He wouldn't let this be 
Skin head, dead head
Everybody gone bad
Situation, segregation
Everybody allegation
In the suite, on the news
Everybody dog food
Kick me, strike me
Don't you wrong or right me 
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us 
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us 
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

I'd sacrifice anything come what might 
For the sake of having you near
In spite of a warning voice that comes in the night
And repeats, repeats in my ear 
Don't you know little fool, you never can win
Use your mentality, wake up to reality,
But each time that I do, just the thought of you 
Makes me stop just before I begin,
Because I've got you under my skin

----------


## Throbert McGee

This song was "cutting edge" back in 1972... there was a made-for-TV film with the same title that I watched about a million times when I was in elementary school (circa 1979-1982):    
Here are the lyrics:
... _There's a land that I see 
Where the children are free
And I say it ain't far 
To this land from where we are
Take my hand, come with me, 
Where the children are free
Come with me, take my hand, and we'll live... 
In a land where the river runs free
In a land through the green country
In a land to a shining sea
And you and me are free to be you and me 
I see a land bright and clear
And the time's comin' near
When we'll live in this land, 
You and me, hand in hand
Take my hand, come along, 
Lend your voice to my song
Come along, take my hand, sing a song... 
For a land where the river runs free
For a land through the green country
For a land to a shining sea
For a land where the horses run free
And you and me are free to be you and me 
Every boy in this land 
Grows to be his own man
In this land, every girl 
Grows to be her own woman
Take my hand, come with me 
Where the children are free
Come with me, take my hand, and we'll run... 
To a land where the river runs free
To a land through the green country
To a land to a shining sea
To a land where the horses run free
To a land where the children are free
And you and me are free to be
And you and me are free to be
And you and me are free to be you and me_ 
The general theme of _Free to Be... You and Me_ was to encourage children to reject gender/sex stereotypes -- that men don't cry and shouldn't be ballet dancers, that women can't be astronauts or soldiers, etc. (The movie also talked a little bit about racism and class differences, but mostly it was about gender roles.)

----------


## rockzmom

Lampada, thanks for the post about *"They Don't Care About Us"* I looked it up and the backstory is very interesting. 
So I saw on tv today the trailer for the new Winnie the Pooh movie and they are using a song that I just adored and have both the US and UK versions. I can't believe they are using it though as it makes the trailer very sad... ::     
Here is the full song with lyrics: Keane "Somewhere Only We Know"

----------


## Lampada

> Lampada, thanks for the post about *"They Don't Care About Us"* I looked it up and the backstory is very interesting. ...

 Yeah, it's impressive.
And the guy in the front is  Travis Payne.    
"_In January 2010, Payne embarked on a peace tour and arranged a surprise visit to the Cebu province of the Philippines to work with the dancing inmates of the Cebu Provincial Detention and Rehabilitation Center (CPDRC), a maximum security that is also featured in the Michael Jackson Opus. Famous for their "Thriller" which received 300,000 views per day at its peak, the video has received over 37 million reported views and is considered one of the most viral videos viewed on the internet. Payne along with "This Is It" dancers Daniel Celebre (aka Da FunkyMystic) and Dres Reid taught over 1500 dancing inmates to perform "The Drill" as part of the song "They Don't Care About Us" and was video taped to coincide with the "This Is It" DVD & Blu-ray release on January 25, 2010. The clip went live on YouTube, Yahoo and TMZ and immediately captured more than 3 million views within 1 week of its release online.". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Travis_Payne_

----------


## zxc

Not a very widely known band, but I really like the singer's vocals.    
Lyrics: 
(Note: She swallows a lot of words and endings, but for the most part these lyrics should be pretty accurate based on listening to the studio track and two different live versions, although she does change the words a bit in different versions).  If English isn't your first language, might make it fun to try and listen first and then check the lyrics if you're unsure. 
Don't drink when you're tired
just watch those gems
they catch everything
like the light. 
Oh what would become,
if we never moved
just lost and loose
like the light. 
Heeey
as she keeps you
and she leaves you
you wonder how we could ever get back
why would we
so close to
stay inside
scared, locked
to never come out. 
Don't drink when you're tired
just watch those gems
they catch everything
like the light. 
Oh what would become,
if we never moved
just lost and loose
like the light. 
Heeey
as she keeps you
and she leaves you
you wonder how we would ever get back
why would we
so close to
stay inside
scared, locked
to never come out 
We never make any money
why would we try
ooooh
bear us away on a wing
on a wing.... 
Why?
As she keeps you
and she leaves you
you wonder how we could ever get back
why would we
so close to
stay inside
scared, locked
to never come out.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Piece of My Heart* 
Didn't I make you feel
Like you were the only man
Yeah I did not give you nearly everything 
That a woman possibly can
Honey you know I did
Each time I tell myself that I well I think I've had enough
What I'm gonna show you baby is that a woman can be tough 
I want you to come on, come on, come on, come on
And take it
Take another little piece of my heart now baby
Break it
Break another little bit of my heart now darlin' yeah
Come on
Grab another little piece of my heart now baby
You know you got it if it makes you feel good, oh yes it did 
Your out on the streets lookin' good
And baby deep down in your heart
I guess you know that it ain't right
Now but (6x's) Hear me when I cry, cry, cry, cry
Baby I cry all the time
Each time I tell myself that I well I can't stand the pain
But when you hold me in your arms I'm singing once again 
Take another little piece of my heart now baby
Break it
Break another little bit of my heart now darlin' yeah
Come on
Grab another little piece of my heart now baby
You know you got it if it makes you feel good

----------


## Padraig

Fantastic thing: &#x202a;Pearl Jam - Man of the hour&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube 
Tidal waves don’t beg forgiveness
'CRASHED' and on their way
Father he enjoyed collisions; others walked away
A snowflake falls in may.
And the doors are open now as the bells are ringing out
Cause the man of the hour is taking his final bow
Goodbye for now. 
Nature has its own religion; gospel from the land
Father ruled by long division, young men they pretend
Old men comprehend. 
And the 'SKY BREAKS' at dawn; shedding light upon this town
They’ll all come ‘round
Cause the man of the hour is taking his final bow
Goodbye for now. 
And the road
The old man paved
The broken seams along the way
The rusted signs, left just for me
He was guiding me, love, his own way
Now the man of the hour is taking his final bow
As the curtain comes down
I feel that this is just goodbye for now.

----------


## rockzmom

I mentioned to someone a little while ago how much I like the movie The Breakfast Club a lot of great music was used in it and the "Brat Pack" came out of it. One song was by Simple Minds, Don't You Forget About Me ... well... The TV Show Psych made a 1 minute Music Video of their own in a very cute way to remind people to not forget about them over the summer...

----------


## zxc

Mumford & Sons is a relatively new British band.  They're getting pretty popular here in the states, hear them on the radio all the time.

----------


## CoffeeCup

This past Saturday Radio Record posted the 200's SuperChart covering all the dance hits (68 tracks) which rocked Russia during past 4 years. The list is available with audio samples until the next Saturday, July 30, after that day there will be the regular up to date superchart. 
My personal choice for the best is "YEAH YEAH YEAHS - Heads Will Roll (A-Track Remix)".

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Slavsia.rus

I still LOVE Alena Apina, Tatiana Ivanova, Kombinasiya Mirazh ETC. Over all Alena Apina is still my all time fave. I'm also into Natasha Koroleva, Vika Tsiganova, Natali (Nataliya Rudina). I reccomend all of those! But I wouldn't chose Natali as a good representaive of Russian pop-culture. Songs i like the most are- Alena Apina- Elektrichka. Kombinasiya- Buhgalter (Kakiye lyudi v gollivude). Natashka Koroleva -Lyubov bez pravil. Vika Tsiganova- Russkaya Vodka. Tatiana Ivanova- Seryoga. Mirazh- Eta noch. Natali- cherepashka.  
I hope I gave you some ideas! thanks 
Dima

----------


## kamilion

Кстати, если о музыке речь идёт, в Польше ежегодно организован Фестиваль русской песни. Это продолжение фестиваля советской песни, который был организован до 89-ого года.

----------


## Lampada

> Кстати, если о музыке речь идёт, в Польше ежегодно организован Фестиваль русской песни. Это продолжение фестиваля советской песни, который был организован до 89-ого года.

  Лучше:    ...ежегодно проводится фестиваль...   ...который проводился до 89 года.

----------


## kamilion

> Лучше:    ...ежегодно проводится фестиваль...   ...который проводился до 89 года.

 спасибо  ::

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Dj T-Rock:The original artist was this old man living in Atlanta...passed away years ago. He made one record. This was a test pressing he made. He and his band were never signed to a record deal. Squashy Nice found this record in a box tucked away to never be found again, except by those of us who dig. We HAD to remix it!
> ------------------
> This recording was found in a box after the artist died, since there was no original song, this is the only mix that was ever made.

 DJ T Rock & Squashy Nice - Pretty girl with a crooked smile

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIOOwhmkoLo  
PART ROCK
YEA
Wooo!!!!
LETS GO!!
Party rock is in the house tonight
Everybody just have a good time
And we gonna make you lose your mind
Everybody just have a good time [X2]
We just wanna see yaa!
Shake That !
In the club party rock look up on your girl
She on my jock non stop when we in the spot
Booty move away like she on the block
What the track I gots to know
Top jeans tatto cause I’m rock and roll
Half black half white diamino
Gane the money out the door
Yoooo!!
I’m runnin through these hoes like drano
I got that devilish flow rock and roll no halo
We party rock yea! that’s the crew that I’m reppin
On the rise to the top no led in our zeppelin
Hey!!! LMFAO - Party Rock Anthem Lyrics
Party rock is in the house tonight
Everybody just have a good time
And we gonna make you lose your mind
Everybody just have a good time [X2]
We just wanna see yaa!
Everyday I’m shuffelin
Shuffelin shuffelin
Step up fast and be the first girl to make me throw this cash
We get money don’t be mad now stop hatein is bad
One more shot for us
Another round
Please fill up my cup
Don’t mess around
We just wanna see
You shake it now
Now you wanna be
Your naked now
Get up get down put your hands up to the sound [X3]
Put your hands up to the sound [X2]
Get up [X9]
Put your hands up to the sound
To the sound
Put your hands up !!!!!
Party rock is in the house tonight
Everybody just have a good time
And we gonna make you lose your mind
Everybody just have a good good good time
Ohhhhh!!Ohhhhhh!!!Ohhhhhh!!!Ohhh!

----------


## rockzmom

*Two songs with very simple lyrics and yet they convey a lot of emotion.* 
I've posted other songs by Sia, she has not yet made a really popular top 40 hit; however, a number of her songs are used in TV and films. She is a native Australian; however, when she sings it is often challenging to understand her... lyrics are below video for "I'm In Here":    
I'm in here, can anybody see me?
Can anybody help? 
I'm in here, a prisoner of history,
Can anybody help? 
[CHORUS]
Can't you hear my call?
Are you coming to get me now?
I've been waiting for, 
You to come rescue me,
I need you to hold,
All of the sadness I can not,
Living inside of me. 
I'm in here, I'm trying to tell you something,
Can anybody help? 
I'm in here, I'm calling out but you can't hear,
Can anybody help? 
[CHORUS]
Can't you hear my call?
Are you coming to get me now?
I've been waiting for, 
You to come rescue me,
I need you to hold,
All of the sadness I can not,
Living inside of me. 
I'm crying out, I'm breaking down,
I am fearing it all,
Stuck inside these walls,
Tell me there is hope for me
Is anybody out there listening? 
[CHORUS] x 2
Can't you hear my call?
Are you coming to get me now?
I've been waiting for, 
You to come rescue me,
I need you to hold,
All of the sadness I can not,
Living inside of me. 
Can't you hear my call?
Are you coming to get me now?
I've been waiting for, 
You to come rescue me,
I need you to hold,
All of the sadness I can not,
Living inside of me. 
I'm in here, can anybody see me?
Can anybody help?     
Lykke Li is Swedish!!!  
Lyrics for "Tonight":
watch my back so i make sure 
you're right behind me as before 
yesterday the night before tomorrow 
dry my eyes so you won't know 
dry my eyes so i won't show 
i know you're right behind me   
and don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight   
walk the surface of this town 
with high heels above the ground 
and high horses that we know 
keep us safe until the night 
we know them all, i know it all 
stay put and play along 
'cause i'm looking for my friend 
now i got you, got you   
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight   
i dry my eye, dry my eye 
falling deeper by the hour 
dry my eye 
dry my eye, dry my eye 
don't let me fall deeper now 
dry my eye   
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight 
don't you let me go, let me go tonight

----------


## Marcus

What languages may be here: only English and Russian or something else?

----------


## Lampada

> What languages may be here: only English and Russian or something else?

 Forum Rules *Rule #9.  *

----------


## Marcus

Вопрос о песнях, а не о постах. Можно ли выкладывать песни на других языках?

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Вопрос о песнях, а не о постах. Можно ли выкладывать песни на других языках?

 If you read the very first post of this thread:  

> ... and I thought it might be nice just *to start a thread where we can post  songs/albums of cutting edge, new music, or music that you are  listening to now that is just your favorite and share/discuss them*.  I  am by no means an expert.  I just enjoy music as much as I enjoy films  and photography, the arts as a whole. That, and I have two young  daughters who keep my on my toes when it comes to what is going on in  the music world! (At least in the U.S.) 
> Additionally, music is a great way to learn new words!  So, if you see  any words in the lyrics and don’t understand them or the context they  are being used, just ask!  
> If you hear *a new song in English or Russian or any other language and  think we should know about it*, post it along with the lyrics!  You don't  have to write a long review like I do; but, if you do write one in  English, I'll try my best to correct any mistakes you might make. Or if  you feel more comfortable post in Russian. ...

----------


## Marcus

"Kolmo Shtatolt" (in the Erzya language) - "three candles"
Tatyana Shulubina (Татьяна Шулубина) & Ensemble "Kelu" (ансамбль "Келу")  
Колмо штатолт Пазонтень кирвазтян,
Шумбра кши ды сал Шкинентень путан.
Инзей ведь чувтонь покш кечес каян,
Цяпор тикшень тансть кудовам сувтан. 
Ве штатолось тиринь авам кисэ,
Омбоцесь — Эрзянь мастором кисэ,
Колмоцесь сонгак валдсто палозо
Путса вечкемам-сэредьксэм кисэ. 
Верев ёртсынь кавто ашо кедем,
Сюконямсто вейс мендясынь суром.
Паряк несы Пазось сюконямом
Марясы пешти седеень мором. 
Колмо штатолт Пазонтень вельмевтян
Колмонь кисэ Инешкинтень пшкадян
Колмонь кисэ бути лети-сави
Апак янксе тюжа сёвоньс мадян. 
Колмо штатолт Пазонтень кирвазтян,
Шумбра кши ды сал Шкинентень путан.
Инзей ведь чувтонь покш кечес каян,
Цяпор тикшень тансть кудовам сувтан.

----------


## kidkboom

Хаус музыка --- мне нравится Sak Noel - Loca people (Russian version) - YouTube 
I'll add lyrics as soon as I finish them out.. This is not a direct translation of the other version so I gotta do it by ear =)))

----------


## it-ogo



----------


## rockzmom

It's that time.... end of year MASHUPS!!!! 
Here is the one from Mashup Germany! If you like the song you can download it from here:   HEY ROBIN... translate the German for us!!!    
Mixing: Taio Cruz – Hangover
LMFAO – Party Rock Anthem
Adele – Rolling in the deep
David Guetta feat. Usher – Without you
David Guetta feat. Sia – Titanium
Snoop Dog – Sweat
Bruno Mars – Grenade
Avicii – Levels
Rihanna feat. Calvin Harris – We found Love
Jennifer Lopez – On the floor
Swedish House Mafia – Miami 2 Ibiza
Martin Solveig feat. Dragonette – Hello
Aura Dione – Geronimo
Sak Noel – Loca People
DJ Antoine – Welcome to St. Tropez
Britney Spears – Till the world ends
LMFAO – Sexy and I know it
Maroon 5 – Moves like Jagger
David Guetta feat. Flo Rida – Where dem Girls at
Jason Derulo – Don’t wanna go home
Enrique Iglesias – Tonight
Pitbull feat. Neyo – Give me everything (tonight)
Alexandra Stan – Mr. Saxobeat
Mono & Nikitaman – Dezibel
Black Eyed Peas – Just can’t get enough
Rihanna – S&M
Foster the People – Pumped up kicks
Coldplay – Paradise
Lady Gaga – Judas

----------


## rockzmom

So here is a new artist to watch, a young French techno by the name of *SebastiAn*. His debut album Total came out earlier this year and one track in particular has had some buzz, Love In Motion, which samples Taco's Puttin' on the Ritz and seems to have a lot of Prince influence. 
The cover art is an image of SebastiAn kissing himself has sparked some controversy, misunderstanding and confusion among fans and viewers. SebastiAn elucidates the cover art an interview:  

> _I rarely do things for a specific reason: for a start, the idea of a double kissing itself represents my vision of the artistic posture; it’s a type of serious joke on the relationship that an artist has with his ego. Also, my first covers were a tracing of my face, so I wanted to follow that idea with a photograph while adding something new. When you play a game, you should play it all the way or not at all. So, for instance, even if you don’t like your face you should embrace it, emphasise it, even! The choice of black and white is to break with the often very colourful graphics of techno. The cover signed by Mondino symbolises the total desire of the creator, the absolute ego of the artist who kisses and devours himself_

 Coffee Cup, there is also a remix out there of Love in Motion that you might have heard in a club... this is the original along with the cover art that is sooooo controversial.

----------


## CoffeeCup

Earlier this thread rockzmom posted the song "Like a G6" by Far East Movement while I mentioned the radio record 200's superchart which number one was "C'mon" by Tiesto vs Diplo. This day our favors are fused together in Ivan's Dulava mashup

----------


## kidkboom

CoffeeCup, the Tiesto you posted?? Awesome! (This is the first version of "G6" I've heard that I liked.) Thank you! ::  
Old saying goes "one good turn deserves another," so..  
This is one of my "secret crate" favorites.. i.e. songs I usually only pull out to impress a crowd =))) I really love it, and I never would have known about it but for a Ukrainian friend of mine, who said it gets a good amount of play in the Rus. club circuit right now. BenDJ is a wonderful electro-house/complextro producer.    
I think I found the only link without the video included - this is intentional. The video is more than a bit suggestive as often happens when an actual video is put together for a dance track. (Under the main yt page for the official video, someone has commented, "this porn has great music" so you get the idea of why I omitted the video. Я уважаю вас всех очень очень.)  _Наслаждайтесь музыкой! _ PS - that "Снежника" that someone posted above (way above, I think)? Apparently even YT found it offensive and pulled it entirely, at least in my neck of the woods. If the "context" was meant to turn the use of antisemitic slurs into a good thing or whatever, apparently it didn't have that effect..

----------


## rockzmom

Newswires are saying that Etta James is not in good health...  
She is best known for her recording At Last     *Something's Got A Hold On Me (which you might recognize as the opening from* Flo Rida - Good Feeling HD (Lyrics) - YouTube )

----------


## zxc



----------


## Marcus

Я выложил песню "Колмо штатолт", чтобы люди отметили, что совершенно неродственный язык звучит похоже на русский. Но здесь никто не отвечает. Может, здесь удалить и я вынесу песню в отдельную тему.

----------


## rockzmom

Heard this on the radio the other day and didn't know it was the Foo Fighters! I posted another song of the Foo's a little earlier. This one starts off a little slow and then builds to a great rock and roll head banger! This version has the lyrics in the song.

----------


## rockzmom

*Etta James, Powerful Voice Behind ‘At Last,’ Dies at 73*  “A lot of people think the blues is depressing,” she told The Los Angeles Times in 1992, “but that’s not the blues I’m singing. When I’m singing blues, I’m singing life. People that can’t stand to listen to the blues, they’ve got to be phonies.” Etta James Biography - Facts, Birthday, Life Story - Biography.com   

> Newswires are saying that Etta James is not in good health...

----------


## rockzmom

My daughter had to select a song that had meaning to her... this is the one she picked as she remembers me cranking this up in the car, rolling down the windows and just singing along with it at the top of our lungs on road trips! 
An oldie but a goodie from 1978, Mr. Blue Sky by Electric Light Orchestra or better known as ELO. The leader of ELO, Jeff Lynne, was named the fourth greatest record producer in music history in 2008 by The Washington Times.    
Lyrics:
Sun is shinin' in the sky,
There ain't a cloud in sight
It's stopped rainin'
Everybody's in a play
And don't you know
It's a beautiful new day.  
Runnin' down the avenue,(Pant, Pant, Pant)
See how the sun shines brightly
In the city on the streets
Where once was pity,
Mr. Blue Sky is living here today. 
(Chorus) _ Mr. Blue Sky, please tell us why,
You had to hide away
For so long where did we go wrong._  _Hey there Mr. Blue
We're so pleased to be with you
Look around see what you do,
Everybody smiles at you._ 
Hey you with the pretty face,
Welcome to the human race
A celebration Mr. Blue Sky's
Up there waitin' and today
Is the day we've waited for 
(Chorus) x2s 
Mr. Blue Sky
Mr. Blue Sky
Mr. Blue Skyyyyy 
Mr. Blue you did it right,
But soon comes Mr. Night,
Creepin' over, now his
Hand is on your shoulder,
Never mind I'll remember you this way. 
(Chorus) x2s

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p_tsoCa9hQ       *"Rolling In The Deep" * There's a fire starting in my heart
Reaching a fever pitch, it's bringing me out the dark
Finally I can see you crystal clear
Go 'head and sell me out and I'll lay your ship _[shit]_ bare
See how I leave with every piece of you
Don't underestimate the things that I will do 
There's a fire starting in my heart
Reaching a fever pitch
And it's bringing me out the dark 
The scars of your love remind me of us
They keep me thinking that we almost had it all
The scars of your love, they leave me breathless
I can't help feeling
We could have it all
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
Rolling in the deep
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)
You had my heart inside your hand
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
And you played it, to the beat
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep) 
Baby, I have no story to be told
But I've heard one on you
And I'm gonna make your head burn
Think of me in the depths of your despair
Make a home down there
As mine sure won't be shared 
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
The scars of your love remind me of us
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)
They keep me thinking that we almost had it all
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
The scars of your love, they leave me breathless
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)
I can't help feeling
We could have had it all
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
Rolling in the deep
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)
You had my heart inside your hand
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
And you played it, to the beat
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)
Could have had it all
Rolling in the deep
You had my heart inside your hand
But you played it, with a beating 
Throw your soul through every open door
Count your blessings to find what you look for
Turn my sorrow into treasured gold
You'll pay me back in kind and reap just what you've sown 
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
We could have had it all
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)
We could have had it all
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
It all, it all, it all
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep) 
We could have had it all
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
Rolling in the deep
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)
You had my heart inside your hand
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
And you played it to the beat
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep) 
We could have had it all
(You're gonna wish you never had met me)
Rolling in the deep
(Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep)
You had my heart inside of your hand
(You're gonna wish you never had met me) 
But you played it
You played it
You played it
You played it to the beat.

----------


## rockzmom

> Heard this on the radio the other day and didn't know it was the Foo Fighters! I posted another song of the Foo's a little earlier. This one starts off a little slow and then builds to a great rock and roll head banger! This version has the lyrics in the song.

 Foo Fighters also cleaned up at the Grammys 
Best Rock Album    Best Rock Performance    "Walk"    
Best Rock Song "Walk"
Best Hard Rock/Metal Performance    "White Limo"    
Best Long Form Music Video    "Back and Forth"     
But the best thing was the acceptance speech!!! Don't get me wrong, I love the stuff that David Guetta is doing... but some of these other so called "artists" that can't sing a note on key and only can sing using auto-tune, IMHO... need to go.

----------


## rockzmom

When gRomoZeka posted the video about the storm in the Ukraine  the song used in the video was a cover of a U2 song called Love is Blindness done by John White (formerly of White Stripes, Seven Nation Army is one of their better known songs).  It is an amazingly well done cover and got rave reviews when it came out. 
Over the weekend it was announced that John is going to be the musical guest next weekend on Saturday Night Live... timed of course to promote his forthcoming album, Blunderbuss. 
Love Interruption is the first song released from that album

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgpInZ6OQ40   *ADELE
"Rumour Has It" * She, she ain't real,
She ain't gonna be able to love you like I will,
She is a stranger,
You and I have history,
Or don't you remember?
Sure, she's got it all,
But, baby, is that really what you want? 
Bless your soul, you've got your head in the clouds,
She made a fool out of you,
And, boy, she's bringing you down,
She made your heart melt,
But you're cold to the core,
Now rumour has it she ain't got your love anymore, 
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour, 
She, is half your age,
But I'm guessing that's the reason that you stayed,
I heard you've been missing me,
You've been telling people things you shouldn't be,
Like when we creep out and she ain't around,
Haven't you heard the rumours? 
Bless your soul, you've got your head in the clouds,
You made a fool out of me,
And, boy, you're bringing me down,
You made my heart melt, yet I'm cold to the core,
But rumour has it I'm the one you're leaving her for, 
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour, 
All of these words whispered in my ear,
Tell a story that I cannot bear to hear,
Just 'cause I said it, it don't mean that I meant it,
People say crazy things,
Just 'cause I said it, don't mean that I meant it,
Just 'cause you heard it, 
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour,
Rumour has it, rumour, 
But rumour has it he's the one I'm leaving you for.

----------


## Deborski

POE - "Control" 
Don't you mess with a little girl's dream
Cuz she's liable to grow up mean... 
Surprised you to find that I'm laughing
You thought that you'd find me in tears
You thought I'd be crawling the walls
Like a tiny mosquito and trembling in fear 
Well you may be King for the moment
But I am a Queen, understand
And I've got your pawns and your bishops and castles
All inside the palm of my hand 
While you were looking the other way
While you had your eyes closed
While you were licking your lips
Cuz I was miserable 
While you were selling your soul
While you were tearing a hole
In me.... 
I was taking control!
Now I have taken control!
Now I have taken control!
Now I have taken control...
Control! 
This is beginning to feel good
Watching you squirm in your shoes
A small bead of sweat on your brow
And a growl in your belly
You're scared to let through 
You thought you could keep me from loving
You thought you could feed on my soul
But while you were busy destroying my life
What was half in me has become whole 
While you were looking the other way
While you had your eyes closed
While you were licking your lips
Cuz I was miserable 
While you were selling your soul
While you were tearing a hole
In me.... 
I was taking control!
Now I have taken control!
Now I have taken control!
Now I have taken control...
Control! 
So this is how it feels
To breathe in the summer air
To feel the sand between my toes
And love inside my ear 
All those things you taught me to fear
I've got them in my garden now
And you're not welcome here!
Come here! 
Come a little bit closer
Let me look at you
I gave you the benefit
Of the doubt it's true 
But keep in mind my darling
Not every saint is a fool 
While you were looking the other way
While you had your eyes closed
While you were licking your lips
Cuz I was miserable 
While you were selling your soul
While you were tearing a hole
In me.... 
I was taking control!
Now I have taken control!
Now I have taken control!
Control!
Control!
Don't you mess with me! 
Poe's father: "This cannot be all that there is to life, because in our confrontation with an enormous and cold universe, there's something comical to the idea that we can really enforce our will on humanity.  Power corrupts!  It's your world!  Do with it what you want!  No, that's not the way to do it!  Paradox..." 
Poe as a child: "You're scaring me! This is not a happy house..." 
Poe's father: "...and through it all, lies of course the final conflict of deterioration, entropy, which is of course the deterioration of creative energies..."  _
**The song is from Poe's album "Haunted," which was a tribute to her father, who was a scientist and teacher in Spain.  His death had a great impact on her life.  She stumbled upon some old recordings of his lectures, and used them in many of the songs in the album._

----------


## Deborski

POE - "Not a Virgin" 
I'm not a virgin anymore 
I just thought you should know
Darlin' I've been around
I've been up and down your block
In fact I have been all over town
Down by the lake
And underneath the table in my living room
Outside with the blue blue moon 
You can call me what you will
Call me a slut call me a jaded pill
But darling I've got your number now 
I'm not a virgin anymore
I've been taken
I've been hung up
I get down and start it over again
I've been open
And I've been closed like a book
And burned out like a written sin
I just thought you should know my darling
Before we begin
I'm not a virgin anymore 
Just thought you should know
Before you let another lie
Get through your crooked little teeth
I don't think you wanna start that shit with me 
Much better yet
Oh, tell me something dangerous and true
Oh yeah that looks much sexier on you! 
Careful what it is you say
'Cause I can see right through you
On a cloudy day and darlin' I think you wanna play
I'm not a virgin anymore
I've been taken
I've been hung up
I get down and start it over again
I've been open
And I've been closed like a book
And burned out like a written sin
So if you wanna play dirty my darling I'm gonna win
I'm not a virgin anymore 
Uh-uh, uh-uh, uh-uh 
Been there done that
(Say what?)
Get the hang of it
Get screwed
I screw you I had a whole lot of fun with it
But I've had enough now so you better take a bow
It's gonna be a new experience if you wanna play with me 
Daisy chains and Mary Jane
Fairy tales
Cannot fool me now
I just thought you should know 
Man:  "Shut up I tell you!" 
Yeah, right
Whatever dude! 
I've been taken
I've been hung up
I get down and start it over again
I've been open
And I've been closed like a book
And burned out like a written sin 
Hell I've been divided
Out of my mind and reinvented again
I've been ignited and then uninvited
So honey
You break it up
I'm gonna put it back together again 
I just thought you should know my darling
Before we begin 
I'm not a virgin anymore 
Woman:  "Oh Sir!  I'm sorry, I'm sorry" 
Do you get the gist of the song now?  _**The song is a metaphor about being young and naive, and being taken advantage of_

----------


## rockzmom

We've been listening to this one for a few weeks now. Fun's We are Young.  This is from a brand new band and what is interesting about this song is that the tv show Glee did a version of the song before the original was actually released. Fun is also the first rock band since 2002 to reach number one on the Hot 100 with their first charting single. 
Here is a video with the lyrics in it (oh, the line, "my friends are in the bathroom getting higher than the Empire State" refers to the Empire State Building located in New York City, New York. Home - Empire State Building

----------


## CoffeeCup

Global Deejays - Freakin' Out

----------


## Sergey_

I'm looking for similar music: english lyrics + heavy rock music + orchestra + choir. Would be grateful for any suggestions.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Hanna

> I'm looking for similar music: english lyrics + heavy rock music +  orchestra + choir. Would be grateful for any suggestions.

 This type of music is not very common in English as far as I know. There  is plenty of German music of that character - I can't think of a single  British group that sings this type of music. Maybe somebody else from  the UK can.  
This song has the character of being a rock anthem, played partly by an orchestra, with a chorus  - it sends a chill down my spine if I am in the right mood. But it is Christian and not historical, like the song in your example. 
Lyrics are in the video, be aware that this song uses American style English, some of the lyrics are a bit tricky to follow.

----------


## Hanna

@Sergey, cont:d
Maybe you'll find "Jerusalem" inspirational - It is most English peoples' favourite patriotic song, since it is about England rather than the UK, and the melody is nice. It is also the rugby union anthem.  
Here it is, with lyrics (don't be confused by the talk about Jerusalem - it's a song about England and, a Christian theme)     
As for me, I am trying to chase down some Russian songs that have been stuck in my head! Just a phrases stuck, and the melodies.
There is this super catchy & very cheezy Russian song that my brother plays in his car - he doesn't know what it's called and lost the CD cover. Then a song that I heard all the time when I was travelling in Russian speaking countries last year. Something about white roses and a beautiful woman. 
These are Europop / schlager type songs - definitely not stylish music, but catchy addictive tunes.  :: 
Watch this space, I'll return when I have figured out what the songs are  called, then I'll translate them, to get them out of my head.

----------


## Sergey_

Hanna, thank you for the videos. "Jerusalem" reminds me some anthems of English football clubs which i love, like this one. And why they sing 'builded' instead of 'built'? Old-fashioned language?

----------


## Hanna

"Jerusalem" is based on a poem by the famous poet William Blake. 
I think "builded" must be old fashioned language, Blake lived in the 18th century.  
It goes like this: 
And did those feet in ancient time.
Walk upon England's mountains green:
And was the holy Lamb of God,
On England's pleasant pastures seen! 
And did the Countenance Divine,
Shine forth upon our clouded hills?
And was Jerusalem builded here,
Among these dark Satanic Mills? 
Bring me my Bow of burning gold;
Bring me my Arrows of desire:
Bring me my Spear: O clouds unfold!
Bring me my Chariot of fire! 
I will not cease from Mental Fight,
Nor shall my Sword sleep in my hand:
Till we have built Jerusalem,
In England's green and pleasant Land  
The expressions "England's green and pleasant land" and "Dark Satanic Mills" are used quite a bit in media for dramatic effect, since they are known from this famous song. "Chariot of fire" is Elijah's chariot from the bible.  
The idea from the song that Jesus visited England is a bit of folklore that is part of some popular legends, similar to the Arthurian legends.  It is extremely unlikely that this this happened, although England was part of the Roman empire at the time that Jesus lived - and many years of Jesus life were unaccounted for.  
Every year in the UK there is a festival in the UK called "The proms". It goes on for a few days and is finished by "*The last night of the proms"* which is a festival where some famous patriotic hymns are sung. People congregate in parks and squares all around the country and watch the finale from the Royal Albert Hall on large TV screens. 
This is the most nationalistic day in the UK which does not have an official national day.
Jerusalem is one of the favourite songs from last night of the prom, together with songs like *"Land of Hope and Glory", "Rule Britannia" and "Auld Lang Syne*". 
I have never like English football  ::  If I must watch an English sport, then I like to watch rugby!
The rugby song is *"Swing Low, Sweet Chariot".*

----------


## Sergey_



----------


## chaika

I'm working on several Irish tunes that I will be playing at a Beltane / May Day festival on April 29th. Guitar. I may try some of them on my bouzouki.

----------


## chaika

Thanks for that Buddy Green! Reminded me of a definition I heard -- a cultured American is one who can hear the William Tell Overture and not think of The Lone Ranger!

----------


## Sergey_



----------


## it-ogo



----------


## rockzmom

My new fav... released this week 
Maroon 5 - Payphone ft. Wiz Khalifa, lyrics in video

----------


## Deborski

Good song, *Rockzmom. *  
Here is a song that I really love:

----------


## rockzmom

Heard this one last night and wow! Very impressed with the usage of the old school song, you may remember that it was used in Dirty Dancing, Love is Strange by Mickey and Sylvia 
Pitbull Back in Time, the music video is a great us of editing from the movie Men in Black 3 and for once actually incorporates the singer and the movie and makes it work! Of course, there is the shameless use of promotion for Ford and Vodka in there!

----------


## Black Cat

> I have never like English football  If I must watch an English sport, then I like to watch rugby!
> The rugby song is *"Swing Low, Sweet Chariot".*

 I love my football team and rugby union.Hearing "swing low,sweet chariot" at twickenham makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.Theres nothing else like it.  English rugby union Song Swing Low, Sweet Chariot - YouTube - Swing low sweet chariot.  Swing low, Sweet Chariot - Twickenham - England v. France 2011 - YouTube  - At Twickenham. 
Sticking with the rugby theme i've been listening to this Aussie group a canny bit.  Jonny Wilkinson incredible Tribute!! - YouTube 
Ahh happy days  ::

----------


## Hanna

> I love my football team and rugby union.Hearing "swing low,sweet chariot" at twickenham makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.Theres nothing else like it. 
> Ahh happy days

 Good post!  Good old England!

----------


## Hanna

I like music in Russian from the Caucasus - sounds a bit like Turkish or North African, and the fact that it's in Russian is a big bonus. Can anyone recommend any good groups or artists?

----------


## Lampada

> I like music in Russian from the Caucasus - sounds a bit like Turkish or North African, and the fact that it's in Russian is a big bonus. Can anyone recommend any good groups or artists?

 Кавкаz Hits — слушать онлайн на радио 101.ru  - Кавкаz Hits  Armenia — слушать онлайн на радио 101.ru - Первое Армянское радио в России

----------


## Hanna

Thank Lampada....!  
I have this song in my head.     
Heard it on the bus home (it was on the radio) and I looked it up when I  came home, because I was curious what Russian artists get played on the  radio in Sweden...  
But omg, it was this terrible person Верка Сердючка.... 
Blah! Stop playing in my head!

----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Lampada

> *"Rolling In The Deep" * There's a fire starting in my heart
> Reaching a fever pitch, it's bringing me out the dark
> Finally I can see you crystal clear
> Go 'head and sell me out and I'll lay your ship _[shit]_ bare
> See how I leave with every piece of you
> Don't underestimate the things that I will do 
> There's a fire starting in my heart
> Reaching a fever pitch
> And it's bringing me out the dark 
> ...

  Adele Hit Wakes Little Girl Up From Coma | Stop The Presses! (NEW) - Yahoo! Music

----------


## rockzmom

piano song: "Cristofori's Dream" of the pianist and composer David Lanz Cristofori's Dream, topped the New Age charts in 1988, which was No. 1 on Billboard's first adult alternative/New Age chart for 27 weeks and eventually sold platinum.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Doomer

Немного разбавить эту попсу

----------


## rockzmom

Earlier I posted a song by FUN, this is their follow-up single called, Some Nights. Very different sound; however, just as catchy and with great lyrics.

----------


## rockzmom

Ah... my daughters know I really like the song Sail by AWOLNation and cats... what better way to make me happy??? mash the two together??

----------


## E-learner



----------


## E-learner



----------


## E-learner



----------


## zxc



----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Doomer



----------


## Doomer



----------


## rockzmom

Flo Rida Whistle... ya know doomer... if this weren't such a nasty song... I would probably like it much more.  ::

----------


## rockzmom

I was surfing the UK charts and found this one, it is currently #3
Emeli Sande "Read All About It Part 3"    
You've got the words to change a nation
but you're biting your tongue
You've spent a life time stuck in silence
afraid you'll say something wrong
If no one ever hears it how we gonna learn your song?
So come, on come on
Come on, come on
You've got a heart as loud as lions
So why let your voice be tamed?
Baby we're a little different
there's no need to be ashamed
You've got the light to fight the shadows
so stop hiding it away
Come on, Come on  
I wanna sing, I wanna shout
I wanna scream till the words dry out
so put it in all of the papers,
i'm not afraid
they can read all about it
read all about it oh
oh-oh-oh
oh-oh-oh
oh-oh-oh
oh-oh-oh
oh-oh-oh
oh-oh-oh  
At night we're waking up the neighbours
while we sing away the blues
making sure that we remember yeah
cause we all matter too
if the truth has been forbidden
then we're breaking all the rules
so come on, come on
come on, come on,
lets get the tv and the radio
to play our tune again
its 'bout time we got some airplay of our version of events
there's no need to be afraid
i will sing with you my friend
Come on, come on  
I wanna sing, I wanna shout
I wanna scream till the words dry out
so put it in all of the papers,
i'm not afraid
they can read all about it
read all about it oh
oh-oh-oh
oh-oh-oh
oh-oh-oh
oh-oh-oh
oh-oh-oh
oh-oh-oh  
Yeah we're all wonderful, wonderful people
so when did we all get so fearful?
Now we're finally finding our voices
so take a chance, come help me sing this
Yeah we're all wonderful, wonderful people
so when did we all get so fearful?
and now we're finally finding our voices
so take a chance, come help me sing this  
I wanna sing, I wanna shout
I wanna scream till the words dry out
so put it in all of the papers,
i'm not afraid
they can read all about it
read all about it oh
oh-oh-oh
oh-oh-oh
oh-oh-oh
oh-oh-oh
oh-oh-oh
oh-oh-oh  
I wanna sing, I wanna shout
I wanna scream till the words dry out
so put it in all of the papers,
i'm not afraid
they can read all about it
read all about it oh

----------


## rockzmom

Also on the UK charts is a song by Paloma Faith, Picking up the Pieces. YouTube has two versions, the original and an acoustic version... I am really torn as to which version I like better. 
Upbeat original    
watch the more mellow acoustic here

----------


## Doomer

> Flo Rida Whistle... ya know doomer... if this weren't such a nasty song... I would probably like it much more.

 Typical "black" song, not that nasty  ::

----------


## zxc



----------


## rockzmom

So I was torn, should I put this one under Hanna's Olympic thread, the Movie thread or here?  When I think about all the footage from all the Olympics, this was an editors dream and nightmare at the same time. It really is a great song and an amazing piece of editing. 
Survival by Muse    
Lyrics: Race, life’s a race And I am gonna win Yes, I am gonna win  And I’ll light the fuse And I’ll never lose And I choose to survive Whatever it takes  You won’t pull ahead I’ll keep up the pace And I’ll reveal my strength To the whole human race  Yes I am prepared To stay alive And I won’t forgive, Vengeance is mine And I won’t give in Because I choose to thrive  Yeah, I’m gonna win!  [guitar solo] 
Race, it’s a race
And I’m gonna win
Yes, I’m gonna win 
And I will light the fuse
I’ll never lose
And I choose to survive
Whatever it takes 
You won’t pull ahead
'Cause I’ll keep up the pace
And I’ll reveal my strength
To the whole human race 
Yes I'm gonna win 
[guitar solo] 
Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight!
Win! Win! Win! Win! 
Yes I’m gonna win!

----------


## Sergey_



----------


## rockzmom

Sergey, thank you so much for posting the David Garrett video. I had not heard of him before and wow O.o.  And his birthday is today, how appropriate that you posted one of his songs today.

----------


## rockzmom

Wow, I posted about Paloma just a few weeks ago and here is an article just yesterday about here starting her tour here in the US and she is playing here in Washington tonight! I looked to see if tickets were still available and they were sold out... Grrrrrrr, and they were only $15!!!

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by FigureOutWhoThisIs on Apr 22, 2011 *
Count On Me* - Bruno Mars Lyrics

----------


## Lampada

Austra "Darken Her Horse" (Album Version) - YouTube   
Ride* her darken horse* her tempers lie untold
it's always the same
it's always the same.
A customary trend,
the course is laid to play.
I noticed it's there,
I noticed it's there,
I noticed... 
Shoot into the darkness with your hands.
Shoot into the darkness with your hands. 
Ride her darken horse
her tempers lie untold
it's all insane
it's all insane.
A monster for a friend
a liar to depend.
I noticed it's there,
I noticed it's there,
I noticed... 
Hold her by the reins,
the moon isn't far,
hold her by the reins,
it's worth it to stay.
Nothing stable, nothing patient here. 
Ride her darkened horse
the pathway to the end
she's all alone
she's all alone.
Her trust was never there
it's yours she needs to hear.
I noticed it's there,
I noticed it's there,
I noticed... 
Hold her by the reins,
the moon isn't far,
hold her by the reins,
it's worth it to stay. 
Hold her by the reins,
the moon isn't far,
hold her by the reins,
it's worth it to stay.
Nothing stable, nothing patient here.

----------


## Hanna

A silly/funny song that I heard on the radio today... Incidentally had discussions about a work transfer back to the UK today. 
I don't understand all of it, but I believe it's a parody of people who think it's better to live somewhere other than where they are. (?) (who, me?!  :: )   And he is wrong that there is no train from Moscow to London. Only two changes and he is there! Btw is this singer really Russian... He doesn't look it!

----------


## diogen_

He is Georgian and his real name is Григорий Викторович Лепсверидзе He is a quite known singer of pop-chanson with a good vocal and not so good repertoire. Real  Russian chanson songs among other things must have a  unified plot  going throughout the whole song and presenting a  consistent story, but in the song we can hear only  a flow of disjointed verses. It is not even clear if the protagonist  is going to London or not in the long run. Maybe a person  who composed the lyrics was reading Faulkner  or was  boozy at the moment, though. Who knows.
 ---------------------------------------------
В голове столько мыслей, кому их рассказать?
Да и я здесь один - лучше их записать.
Нужно продолжать двигаться, а не бежать
От себя не убежишь, в 30 это надо знать 
Ты можешь поменять страну и континент
Ты можешь сорвать куш и упустить момент жить
Будто бы границ нет
Уходя, после себя оставить след 
Меня уносит с собой ветер перемен
Мимо крыш домов, мимо Кремлевских стен
И я парю над городом как супермен
Покидая его душный плен. 
Еще один раз, здесь только я и ты
Последний звонок и горят мосты.
Из-под ног ушла земля
Я давно отпустил, но я все еще люблю тебя 
Пришел момент все в жизни поменять
И новые вершины покорять
Поверь, мне так трудно говорить
Прощай... 
Я уеду жить в Лондон
я уеду жить в Лондон
Я уеду туда, где большая вода
Может быть навсегда 
Я уеду жить в Лондон,
Мне Москва будет сниться
Но проблема одна: в направлении том
Из Москвы никогда не идут поезда 
Я уеду жить в Лондон. 
Видно дым с балкона, пишу мемуары
А по парку гуляют влюбленные пары.
Я сейчас в эпицентре этой красоты
Правда жизни такая: Сочиняй мечты. 
Ты можешь сбросить весь ненужный груз
Очистить дом от мусора, включить джаз блюз
Поменять свое сознание
Направить весь поток энергии на созидание. 
Я научился летать оттолкнувшись от стен
Мимо площади, пролетая Биг Бен.
Я парю над городом как супермен
Пожалуй здесь останусь, я попал в его плен. 
Так счастливы здесь могли быть я и ты
Но время не ждет и горят мосты
Где бы не был на земле,
Я давно отпустил, но я скучаю по тебе 
Пришел момент все в жизни поменять
И новые вершины покорять
Поверь, мне так трудно говорить
Прощай... 
Я уеду жить в Лондон
я уеду жить в Лондон
Я уеду туда, где большая вода
Может быть навсегда 
Я уеду жить в Лондон,
Мне Москва будет сниться
Но проблема одна: в направлении том
Из Москвы никогда не идут поезда 
Я уеду жить в Лондон. 
И сколько не пришлось бы заплатить
Чтоб только рядом с королевой жить - неважно
Чтоб географию свою сменить
Я буду, наконец, как лорды жить - вальяжно 
Да нафига этот Лондон?
Значит, нужно остаться
Начиная с нуля получив реверанс
Сам себе даю шанс. 
Нафига этот Лондон?
Да кому я там нужен?
Появлюсь дней на пять, погрущу и опять
На Москву, твою мать 
Я уеду жить в Лондон
я уеду жить в Лондон
Я уеду туда, где большая вода
Может быть навсегда 
Я уеду жить в Лондон,
Мне Москва будет сниться
Но проблема одна: в направлении том
Из Москвы никогда не идут поезда

----------


## xdns

Hit single by Leps from 2000s:

----------


## Doomer



----------


## Doomer



----------


## diogen_

*Kyrgyraa)))*

----------


## Lampada

*       
"SexyBack"*_[Verse 1]_
I’m bringing sexy back
Them other boys don’t know how to act
I think you're special, what's behind your back?
So turn around and I'll pick up the slack. 
Take 'em to the bridge  _[Bridge]_
Dirty babe
You see these shackles
Baby I’m your slave
I’ll let you whip me if I misbehave
It’s just that no one makes me feel this way 
Take 'em to the chorus  _[Chorus]_
Come here girl
Go ahead, be gone with it
Come to the back
Go ahead, be gone with it
VIP
Go ahead, be gone with it
Drinks on me
Go ahead, be gone with it
Let me see what you’re torquing with
Go ahead, be gone with it
Look at those hips
Go ahead, be gone with it
You make me smile
Go ahead, be gone with it
Go ahead child
Go ahead, be gone with it
And get your sexy on
Go ahead, be gone with it 
Get your sexy on
Go ahead, be gone with it _[Repeat 6 times]_ 
Get your sexy on  _[Verse 2]_
I’m bringing sexy back
Them other fuckers don’t know how to act
Come let me make up for the things you lack
'Cause you're burning up I gotta get it fast 
Take 'em to the bridge  _[Bridge]_  _[Chorus]_  _[Verse 3]_
I’m bringing sexy back
You mother fuckers watch how I attack
If that’s your girl you better watch your back
Cause she’ll burn it up for me and that’s a fact 
Take 'em to the chorus  _[Chorus]_

----------


## Lampada

*Sublime - SanteRia*

----------


## Lampada

The Police - Message in a Bottle   (Sting)
Just a castaway
An island lost at sea
Another lonely day
With no one here but me
More loneliness
Than any man could bear
Rescue me before I fall into despair 
I'll send an SOS to the world
I'll send an SOS to the world
I hope that someone gets my
I hope that someone gets my
I hope that someone gets my
Message in a bottle
Message in a bottle 
A year has passed since I wrote my note
But I should have known this right from the start
Only hope can keep me together
Love can mend your life
But love can break your heart [ Lyrics from: Message In Bottle Lyrics - Police ] I'll send an SOS to the world
I'll send an SOS to the world
I hope that someone gets my
I hope that someone gets my
I hope that someone gets my
Message in a bottle
Message in a bottle
Oh, message in a bottle
Message in a bottle 
Walked out this morning
Don't believe what I saw
A hundred billion bottles
Washed up on the shore
Seems I'm not alone at being alone
A hundred billion casatways
Looking for a home 
I'll send an SOS to the world
I'll send an SOS to the world
I hope that someone gets my
I hope that someone gets my
I hope that someone gets my
Message in a bottle
Message in a bottle
Message in a bottle
Message in a bottle 
Sending out an SOS(24x)

----------


## rockzmom

I'm a little late with this one... it came out on Friday and now has the record for being the fastest single to reach #1 on iTunes, in 10 hours!!
Adele, with the new theme song for 007, James Bond, Skyfall. Lyrics in the video.

----------


## Doomer

I heard this song
Very Jamesbond-ish music  ::

----------


## Deborski

If you like the classic old-time "spy music" -  
Some of my favorites!  I can't claim they are cutting edge, and some of them are actually pretty old, but I like the type of sound they have. 
*going back to lurking*      
Some others:   David Bowie/Pat Metheny - This Is Not America (Promo Clip) - YouTube  Dire Straits - Private Investigations + lyrics - YouTube  Mission Impossible Theme Music (Remix) - YouTube  "NO GOVERNMENT " (NICOLETTE) official video - YouTube

----------


## Sergey_



----------


## rockzmom

So I found this song on the UK charts last week and it has an interesting backstory. It is the song used in a Christmas TV commercial or as the UK call it advertisement or advert, for a store called John Lewis. Within a few days the song became number 1 on iTunes! It is by a relativity unknown 20 year old singer, Gabrielle Aplin, who doesn't even have an album out yet.  Here is the advert which is very touching:     Here is a link to the entire song with lyrics: The Power of Love:

----------


## 14Russian

Except, it's not her song.   It's by Frankie Goes To Hollywood who probably got a good payoff for allowing their song to be used in a commercial.   Might be decent PR when you've been out of the game for a while.   Then again, many artists sell the rights to their songs and then are paid or are unlucky and don't get anything if they signed a bad contract.

----------


## rockzmom

> Except, it's not her song.   It's by Frankie Goes To Hollywood who probably got a good payoff for allowing their song to be used in a commercial.   Might be decent PR when you've been out of the game for a while.   Then again, many artists sell the rights to their songs and then are paid or are unlucky and don't get anything if they signed a bad contract.

 Just to clarify, she is indeed singing the song. She made a "cover" of the Frankie Goes to Hollywood song and the payoff might not be as big as you think. Using a song for commercial purposes (and Internet too) isn't that big of a payoff and the artist doesn't always get the money depending upon how the contract was written and it would go to the people credited with writing the song,  Peter Gill, Holly Johnson & Mark O'Toole. 
However, they hopefully are enjoying a nice little bump and people will get to know their music once again.  ::

----------


## 14Russian

> Just to clarify, she is indeed singing the song. She made a "cover" of the Frankie Goes to Hollywood song and the payoff might not be as big as you think. Using a song for commercial purposes (and Internet too) isn't that big of a payoff and the artist doesn't always get the money depending upon how the contract was written and it would go to the people credited with writing the song,  Peter Gill, Holly Johnson & Mark O'Toole. 
> However, they hopefully are enjoying a nice little bump and people will get to know their music once again.

 Is English your native language?  You don't have to clarify anything.  I never said she wasn't singing.  Read it again.

----------


## rockzmom

> Is English your native language?

   ::  ::  ::  hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!! Thanks for that!

----------


## Ina

I couldn't find the video on Youtube, I have just the link. I hope you like it.  ::  2raumwohnung - An Einem Sonnigen Tag 
And one old song, still one of my favourites     I've been here all the time as far as i know doing right i've always waited for the moment that you would come through my door but this brought loneliness so far i lay my hand onto my heart is this the life i want to live is this the dream i had of you  but this brought loneliness so far i lay my hand onto my heart is this the life i want to live is this the dream i had of you the dream i had of you  the dream i had of you

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Blake Shelton - Home (Official Video) - YouTube   
 - lyrics

----------


## Pomija

::

----------


## rockzmom

Pomija, what a lovely and calming song! Thank you so much for posting it. I went searching for it and the lyrics in English and had a hard time! I finally found the below information:  The track is actually two songs merged from the following two tracks:   0:00 - 2:11: Haroun Teboul - "Poem Of The Atoms" 2:11 - 4:24: Salar Aghili - "Poem Of The Atoms 2"   SALAR AGHILI: Classical and traditional vocalist from Iran. Well known National Orchestra and Symphony performer.   HAROUN TEBOUL: Turkish singer of Sufi poems and multi instrumentalist musician (oud, ney, ...).   The MUSIC is composed by ARMAND AMAR for the MOVIE "Bab'Aziz - The prince who contemplated his soul" "Bab'Aziz - Le prince qui contemplait son âme" (French) "Bab'Aziz - Der Tanz des Windes" (German) often abbreviated to "Bab'Aziz" Released in 2005 / Available as 2 CD soundtrack album 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------- POEM OF THE ATOMS (recited in the movie)  == English == "O day, arise! The atoms are dancing. Thanks to Him the universe is dancing. The souls are dancing, overcome with ecstasy. I'll whisper in your ear where their dance is taking them. All the atoms in the air and in the desert know well, they seem insane. Every single atom, happy or miserable, Becomes enamored of the sun, of which nothing can be said."  == Spanish == "Oh día, despierta! Los átomos bailan. Todo el universo baila gracias a ellos. Las almas bailan poseidas por el éxtasis. Te susurraré al oido... a donde les arrastra esta danza. Todos los átomos en el aire y en el desierto... sabes, parecen locos. Cada átomo, feliz o triste... está encantado por el sol. No hay nada más que decir."  == French == "Ô Jour lève-toi, les atomes sont en train de danser. Grâce à Lui, l'univers est en train de danser. Les âmes dansent, surmontant l'extase. Je te dirais en secret où cette danse les mènent. Tous les atomes dans l'air et le desert le savent. Chaques atomes, heureux ou misérable, tombe amoureux du soleil. C'est une chose que l'on ne peut nier."

----------


## Pomija

Great research, but all you had to do was ask and I would gladely provide you some info  ::  
Haven't watched the movie but soundtrack is excellent. You can find most of the songs on youtube (the whole movie for that matter) 
I love Armand Amar's work. Especially his collaborations with an Armenian musician Levon Minassian 
Some of their work you might like:  Levon Minassian & Armand Amar - Araksi artassouken - YouTube Levon Minassian & Armand Amar - Ar Intch Lav Er - YouTube Lévon Minassian - Yéraz ( Rêverie) - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

(Shirtless - Adam Levine)   
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady 
Cruised into a bar on the shore
Her picture graced the grime on the door
She a long lost love at first bite
Baby maybe you're wrong, but you know it's all right
That's right 
(That, that)
(That, that) 
Backstage we're having the time
Of our lives until somebody say
Forgive me if I seem out of line
Then she whipped out her gun
And tried to blow me away 
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady 
So never judge a book by it's cover
Or who you're going to love by your lover
Love put me wise to her love in disguise
She had the body of a venus
Lord imagine my surprise 
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady 
Baby let me follow you down
Let me take a peek dear
Baby let me follow you down
Do me, do me, do me all night
Baby let me follow you down
Turn the other cheek dear
Baby let me follow you down
Do me, do me, do me, do me 
(Guitar solo)  
Ooh what a funky lady
She like it, like it, like it, like that,
Ooh he was a lady 
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady
(That, that) Dude looks like a lady 
Dude, dude, dude, dude looks like a lady
Dude, dude, dude, dude looks like a lady
Dude, dude, dude, dude looks like a lady
Dude, dude, dude, dude looks like a lady 
(That that) ya ya ya yya  ya yya ya chit chit yaow 
(That, that)
(That, that)
[Repeat and fade]

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Pomija

My care is like my shadow laid bare beneath the sun
It follows me at all times and flies when I pursue it
I freeze and yet am always burned 
Since from myself again﻿ I turn 
I love and yet am forced to hate
I seem stark mute; inside I prate.
Some gentle love doth ease itself
Into my heart and mind.
For I am soft and made of snow
Love, be more cruel or so be kind

----------


## rockzmom

Lester Chambers' Time Has Come    
Click to watch this very interesting video about the back story of Lester Chambers, the music industry and the famous hit Time Has Come. It also talks about the power of Kickstarter and other online social media donation sites.

----------


## rockzmom

I posted one of Emeli Sande's songs earlier. Her album, Our Version of Events, was number one for the year in the UK for 2012. Here is another song from that album, "Hope" and it was co-written by Alicia Keys. 
... and yes, you can call me a dreamer and I hope I'm not the only one.  
Lyrics in the video

----------


## diogen_

The new year seems to be crawling  on the sly)))
C Новым Годом! Наталья Власова и Профессор Лебединский . “Ёлочка, гори!”  ::      Lyrics

----------


## rockzmom

Saw the newest movie trailer for the Great Gatsby and heard this song and could not believe my ears... It is a cover of the old Turtles, Happy Together and is so very different from the original version I just had to look it up and take a listen to the full track and from the comments posted apparently I'm not the only one. 
It is a band called Filter:

----------


## Sergey_



----------


## it-ogo



----------


## Rem



----------


## UhOhXplode



----------


## Pomija



----------


## UhOhXplode



----------


## UhOhXplode



----------


## pushvv

found these guys not long ago   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWAnYMjjOYo

----------


## Lampada

I tried to listen, I can't keep up
What was that you're saying, it was much too fast
You say they're born to lose and we live to win
And when all is said and done, all they do is sin
You say they're lazy and no good and they don't do the things they should
I see your mouth move and sound comes out,
but I can't hear you cause you're fading out
Oh I ain't here to try and spoil your fun and I ain't trying to be a cop
But my head is stuck in the guillotine and the blade is about to drop
Wait a minute now! 
So B-B-B-B-Baby wait a minute now
If you want me to understand, cause this is getting out of hand
You say – "These kids they're all insane",
that "they got drugs instead of brains"
"They drink blood at night, yes they do, not every one of them, but a few" 
But I ain't here to try and spoil your fun and I ain't trying to be a cop
But my head is stuck in the guillotine and the blade is about to drop
Wait a minute now! 
My light's out but you don't stop, more wasted time it was all that I got
No need to worry, no need to fret, come on
You be good, you be gone, understood?
Well come on, wait a minute now! 
So hold up you wise up, you wind up, you can't stop,
you don't stop and you won't stop, you won't stop, you don't stop,
you won't wait a minute now

----------


## pushvv

Вспомнились

----------


## UhOhXplode



----------


## maxitron

O yes. I adore Lenka too. Thanks for video.

----------


## Pomija

The track is "A Necessary End" by Saltillo

----------


## Doomer



----------


## Doomer



----------


## Ina

I’ve always known 
Since I was a young boy 
this world, everything’s as good as bad 
Now my father told me always speak a true word 
And I have to say that is the best advice I’ve had
Because something burns inside of me 
It’s everything I long to be 
And lies they only stop me from feeling free 
Like a hobo from a broken home 
Nothing’s gonna stop me 
Like a hobo from a broken home
 Nothing’s gonna stop me 
Oh, ah, ah, ah, ah, ah, ah, ah, ah 
I’ve never yearned for anybody’s fortune
The less I have the more I am a happy man
Now my mother told me always keep your head on 
Because some may praise you just to get what they want 
And I said mama I am not afraid 
They will take what they will take 
And what would life be like without a few mistakes 
...

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Kenny Blake Tom's Diner Radio Edit

  ::

----------


## Pomija

The Mystery of Bulgarian Voices  ::

----------


## Pomija

and     
"Притури са планината,
че затрупа два овчеря,
че затрупа два овчеря,
два овчеря па другаря. 
Първи моли, пусни мене,
мене чака първо любе,
втори моли, пусни мене,
мене чака стара майка. 
Прага отваря планината,
ой вази два овчеря.
любе жали ден до пладне,
майка жали чак до гроба. 
English speakers:
Storyline of the song is about two befriended shepherds captivated by the mountain.
Both begging it to let him go - one claiming there's his mother waiting at home, the other one - his wife.
Mountain releases both but points out that wife mourns day or two, while mother mourns till her death." 
This is pure gold

----------


## pushvv



----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

Rihanna ft. Will.I.Am - Photographs - YouTube

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

fly project - goodbye official video with lyrics - YouTube

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

Inna Amazing Official Video [HD] - YouTube

----------


## pushvv



----------


## pushvv



----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

Inna - Endless (Official Music Video HD) - YouTube

----------


## maxmixiv

интересно, а без видео можно?  14 Мумий Тролль - Эхом Гонга.mp3 - Слушать на Мета Аудио онлайн бесплатно - Общий

----------


## rockzmom

So this song came out a little bit a go and has just skyrocketed. It is a very cute song and has a catchy beat to it and just gets stuck in your head. The lyrics are funny as well so I think that is what has helped to make this song have such a quick rise on the charts. The video being funny does not hurt either. 
Now to help out people who may not know... Goodwill is a type of a thrift or second hand store. The money they make from selling things is then used in programs to help people with disabilities learn skills to then get jobs.   *MACKLEMORE & RYAN LEWIS - THRIFT SHOP FEAT. WANZ*    
Lyrics do contain curse words: 
Hey, Macklemore! Can we go thrift shopping?  
What, what, what, what... [x7]  
Bada, badada, badada, bada... [x9]  
[Hook:]
I'm gonna pop some tags
Only got twenty dollars in my pocket
I - I - I'm hunting, looking for a come-up
This is f**king awesome  
[Verse 1:]
Nah, Walk up to the club like, "What up, I got a big cock!"
I'm so pumped about some sh*t from the thrift shop
Ice on the fringe, it's so damn frosty
That people like, "Damn! That's a cold a** honkey."
Rollin' in, hella deep, headin' to the mezzanine,
Dressed in all pink, 'cept my gator shoes, those are green
Draped in a leopard mink, girls standin' next to me
Probably shoulda washed this, smells like R. Kelly's sheets
(Piiisssssss)
But sh*t, it was ninety-nine cents! (Bag it)
Coppin' it, washin' it, 'bout to go and get some compliments
Passin' up on those moccasins someone else's been walkin' in
But me and grungy f**kin it man
I am stuntin' and flossin' and
Savin' my money and I'm hella happy that's a bargain, b*tch
I'ma take your grandpa's style, I'ma take your grandpa's style,
No for real - ask your grandpa - can I have his hand-me-downs? (Thank you)
Velour jumpsuit and some house slippers
Dookie brown leather jacket that I found diggin'
They had a broken keyboard, I bought a broken keyboard
I bought a skeet blanket, then I bought a kneeboard
Hello, hello, my ace man, my Mello
John Wayne ain't got nothing on my fringe game, hell no
I could take some Pro Wings, make them cool, sell those
The sneaker heads would be like "Aw, he got the Velcros"  
[Hook x2]  
[Verse 2:]
What you know about rockin' a wolf on your noggin?
What you knowin' about wearin' a fur fox skin?
I'm digging, I'm digging, I'm searching right through that luggage
One man's trash, that's another man's come-up
Thank your granddad for donating that plaid button-up shirt
'Cause right now I'm up in her stunting
I'm at the Goodwill, you can find me in the (Uptons)
I'm not, I'm not sick of searchin' in that section (Uptons)
Your grammy, your aunty, your momma, your mammy
I'll take those flannel zebra jammies, second-hand, I rock that motherf**ker
The built-in onesie with the socks on that motherfucker
I hit the party and they stop in that motherf**ker
They be like, "Oh, that Gucci - that's hella tight."
I'm like, "Yo - that's fifty dollars for a T-shirt."
Limited edition, let's do some simple addition
Fifty dollars for a T-shirt - that's just some ignorant b*tch (sh*t)
I call that getting swindled and pimped (sh*t)
I call that getting tricked by a business
That shirt's hella dough
And having the same one as six other people in this club is a hella don't
Peep game, come take a look through my telescope
Trying to get girls from a brand? Man you hella won't
Man you hella won't  
(Goodwill... poppin' tags... yeah!)  
[Hook]  
[Bridge: x2]
I wear your granddad's clothes
I look incredible
I'm in this big a**s coat
From that thrift shop down the road  
[Hook]  
Is that your grandma's coat?

----------


## Ina

Something 14Russian may like  ::      
We are not your kind of people
You seem kind of phony
Everything's a lie 
We are not your kind of people
Something in your makeup
Don't see eye-to-eye 
We are not your kind of people
Don't want to be like you
Ever in our lives 
We are not your kind of people
Find when you start talking
There's nothing but white noise 
Running around trying to fit in
Wanting to be loved
It doesn't take much
For someone to shut you down 
When you build a shelf
Build a mummy in your mind
You can't sit still and you don't like hanging 'round the crowd
They don't understand 
You drove by as I was sleeping
You came to see the whole commotion
And when I woke I started laughing
The joke's on me for not believing 
We are not your kind of people
Speak a different language
We see through your lies 
We are not your kind of people
Won't be cast as demons
Creatures you despise 
We are extraordinary people
4x

----------


## Ina

I recommend you this great band - The XX

----------


## Ina

"Angels" 
Light reflects from your shadow
It is more than I thought could exist
You move through the room
Like breathing was easy
If someone believed me 
They would be
As in love with you as I am
They would be
As in love with you as I am
They would be
As in love with you as I am
They would be
In love, love, love 
And everyday
I'm learning about you
The things that no one else sees
And the end comes too soon
Like dreaming of angels 
And leaving without them
And leaving without them 
Being
As in love with you as I am
Being
As in love with you as I am
Being
As in love with you as I am
Being
As in love, love, love
Love, love, love
Love, love, love 
And with words unspoken
A silent devotion
I know you know what I mean
And the end is unknown
But I think I'm ready
As long as you're with me 
Being
As in love with you as I am
3x

----------


## 14Russian

> Something 14Russian may like

 LOL.   At least, it's better ...   Ooops, 'can't post about the music in a music thread, right?   ::  
Garbage is 'old school alternative' but not sure what the previous drivel should be called.    
"It is a very cute song and has a catchy beat to it."    Hey, didn't that violate some sort of code in not discussing the music?  ::     That's considered off-topic, right?   ::  
Going by those lyrics, yeah, it's a 'cute' song, sure!

----------


## Ina

> LOL.   At least, it's better ...   Ooops, 'can't post about the music in a music thread, right?   
> Garbage is 'old school alternative' but not sure what the previous drivel should be called.    
> "It is a very cute song and has a catchy beat to it."    Hey, didn't that violate some sort of code in not discussing the music?     That's considered off-topic, right?   
> Going by those lyrics, yeah, it's a 'cute' song, sure!

 You'll never going to get married..... ::

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> You'll never going to get married.....

 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  LOL, but who knows?)))

----------


## rockzmom

> .... but not sure what the previous drivel should be called.

 Technically, it is called "Alternative hip hop, comedy hip hop" but you can call it Number One in:  Australia Canada
Denmark 
France
New Zealand
Norway
and US 
It's Number 2 in UK and Ireland, but give it a week.  ::

----------


## Tararwen

Here's something a friend of mine and I like:

----------


## Tararwen

Here's another one from Dan Seals:

----------


## pushvv



----------


## pushvv

like these guys

----------


## pushvv



----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

This is so cute (but as you see, it isn't new) : Натали - Я люблю тебя (2005) - YouTube  
Натали - Я люблю тебя : (Текст) 
Первая любовь не забудется
И не сбудется никогда
Первая любовь попрощается 
Но останется навсегда 
Мало малолетке проблем
О-о-о 
Мало малолетке проблем 
И ты туда же , не знаешь даже
- 
(Припев X2)
Что всё отдать тебе готова 
За эти раз, два, три 
Волшебных слова 
Что всё отдать, Совсем не думая
За эти - "Я люблю тебя".
- 
Первую любовь в небе облаком
В кофе молоком раствори 
Первую любовь радужный цветок
Тем кто одинок подари  
Мало малолетке проблем
 о-о-о
Мало малолетке проблем 
и ты туда же, не знаешь даже
- 
(Припев)

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## maxmixiv

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3L4...yer_detailpage

----------


## maxmixiv

Мумий Тролль - Непокой - YouTube 
Припев:
Где-то умоляет вас один,
Где-то дожидается другой.
Всё, что вы мне сможете дарить -
Непокой, непокой. 
Крошатся печально лепестки,
Ждёт - недождётся осень простудить.
Больше не разводятся мосты,
Не спешим друг друга навестить. 
Проникают в гололёд шипы,
Изрезают стужею губу.
Завернуться нам в меха любви
Почему-то не дают. 
Припев:
Где-то умоляет вас один,
Где-то дожидается другой.
Всё, что вы мне сможете дарить -
Непокой, непокой. 
Зноем изнуряющим томим,
В два раза влажнее страсти пыл.
Только кто из нас весну свою,
Так и недождавшись, упустил. 
Припев:
Где-то умоляет вас один,
Где-то дожидается другой.
Всё, что вы мне сможете дарить -
Непокой...
Непокой...
Непокой... ">Мумий Тролль - Непокой текст песни(слова)

----------


## maxmixiv

Molodost — Mumiy Troll - YouTube 
Мои маски, лицо, разных лет фотографии,
Твои бусы, кольцо…
Все теряет свой шарм.
Когда-то помнишь?
Метро было быстрым и чистым?
И тоннели казались романтичными нам… 
Припев:
Там, у стены большого города,
Там, где растрепали свою молодость.
Год за годом, код за кодом…
Путаясь в уюте кадр за кадром. 
Удивляешься?
Эти киногерои перестали тебя умилять.
Дачи копают королевы и воины…
Рядиться достало,
Нет больше сил ублажать. 
Припев:
Там, у стены большого города,
Там, где растрепали свою молодость.
Год за годом, код за кодом…
Путаясь в уюте кадр за кадром. Мумий Тролль - Молодость текст песни(слова)

----------


## maxmixiv

Associates - Tell Me Easter&#39;s On Friday - YouTube 
Как-то незаметно для себя стал фаном Associates. Это - одна из любимых песен.

----------


## sperk

Really pretty song, even with the s&^#^ty youtube sound quality.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

FLY PROJECT - Back In My Life (official video) - YouTube

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

FLY PROJECT - Goodbye (Official Video) - YouTube

----------


## Karavanshchik

I prefer light songs. This is in Korean. English translation is available.

----------


## pushvv

jewggi, found this guy today. And I feel it.

----------


## rockzmom

So as I mentioned a few weeks ago, the song Thrift Shop by Mackelmore was becoming very popular. Last weekend he was on Saturday Night Live and performed that song along with another song, Can't Hold Us. This song might be more appealing to MR members and to top it off, it is now in of all things, a Microsoft Commercial!!  
Below is the video song "Can't Hold Us" with lyrics:

----------


## maxmixiv

> I prefer light songs.

 Да, такого добра тоже в достатке.   Midi Maxi & Efti - Masenko - YouTube

----------


## maxmixiv

и даже так:    http://www.nomorelyrics.net/ru/song/1286.html

----------


## pushvv

imressive

----------


## pushvv

another dude who speaks too fast ) have no idea what is it about % самый быстрый реп | VK

----------


## pushvv

Замечательная песня, красивая мелодия, красивые стихи, и Mecano )

----------


## maxmixiv



----------


## Ina



----------


## Ina



----------


## Pomija

Deftones   :: 
You may close the topic.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...25974630815178

----------


## maxmixiv



----------


## maxmixiv



----------


## Ina

Flying and you know I'm not coming down
You're trying but you know you must soon go down
All my colours turn to clouds
All my colours turn to clouds 
Zimbo, zimbo, zimbo, zimbo... 
What d'you say when your heart's in pieces?
How d'you play those cards in sequence?
That box you gave me burned nicely
That box you gave me burned nicely 
Zimbo, zimbo, zimbo, zimbo... 
Flying down, flying down
All my colours turn to clouds
All my colours turn to clouds 
Hey, I'm flowing, hey, I'm flowing
All my colours turn to clouds... 
Flying and you know I'm not coming down
You're trying but you know you must soon go down
All my colours turn to clouds

----------


## rockzmom

A revised version of David Bowie's Space Oddity, recorded by Commander Chris Hadfield on board the International Space Station. 
Always liked this song and this is way too cool!

----------


## pushvv



----------


## Lampada

https://soundcloud.com/the-airplanes...aydream-part-i

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

All American Boy  
VERSE 1 
Ripped Jeans, only drinks whiskey 
I find him by the fire while his girl was getting frisky, ohh 
I say we go this road tonight  
He smiles, his arms around her 
but his eyes are holdin me, just a captive to his wonder, ohh 
I say we go this road tonight  
PRE-CHORUS 
now I know that that's your girl, I mean no disrespect 
The way that shirt hugs you chest boy, I just won't forget 
I'll be sittin here, drinking my whiskey 
I won't say goodnight unless I think ya might miss me, ohh  
CHORUS 
Be my All-American boy tonight 
where everyday's the 4th of July 
and it's alright, alright 
And we can keep this up till the morning light 
and you can hold me deep in your eyes 
and it's alright, alright 
be my, be my 
my All-American boy  
VERSE 2 
Ripped jeans, tight shirt 
he lights a cigarette you know I'm glad that she can't stand it, ohh 
I drink the moonlight from his eyes  
Now hold there, just a moment 
I want to take this in now we don't need no photo of it, no 
we should go this road tonight  
PRE-CHORUS 2 
now I know that that's your girl, and I don't give a damn 
she's been cusin and cryin, she don't know what she has 
so I'll be sittin here, tryin to hold down my whiskey, 
you tell your girl good night cause somebody'd like to kiss me, ohh  
CHORUS 
Be my All-American boy tonight 
where everyday's the 4th of July 
and it's alright, alright 
And we can keep this up till the morning light 
and you can hold me deep in your eyes 
and it's alright, alright 
be my, be my 
my All-American boy  
BRIDGE: 
Of all the girls and boys to look my way 
Ain't nobody ever hit me this way 
so won't you come back with me 
and lay with me a while  
I'm gonna wrestle you out of them clothes, 
leave that beautiful body exposed, 
and you can have my heart and my soul and my body... 
just be mine  
GUITAR SOLO  
DOWN CHORUS 
Be my All-American boy tonight 
baby you light my fire 
it's gonna be alright, alright!  
CHORUS 
Be my All-American boy tonight 
where everyday's the 4th of July 
and it's alright, alright 
And we can keep this up till the morning light 
and you can hold me deep in your eyes 
and it's alright, alright 
be my, be my... 
just, be my, be my... 
my All-American boy 
released 04 July 2013 
Words and Music by Steve Grand

----------


## pushvv



----------


## pushvv



----------


## Amy6710

I've been listening to the Scorpions a lot lately.  My favorite song by them is "Still Loving You."  I love classic rock and most anything from the 1970s (especially the love songs).

----------


## Amy6710

Love this one as well...

----------


## UhOhXplode

Cool!  ::  I've been all over this since the album dropped last summer.

----------


## diogen_

And Lenin is so young (remake)))

----------


## Amy6710

> This song was "cutting edge" back in 1972... there was a made-for-TV film with the same title that I watched about a million times when I was in elementary school (circa 1979-1982):

 Oh wow... I haven't seen or heard this in a _long_ time.  It seems like we had a lesson series on this and there were puppets or something involved.  Talk about a trip back in time!

----------


## UhOhXplode



----------


## Lampada



----------


## UhOhXplode



----------


## Lampada

*"Becoming Insane"  
Dime todo lo que pasó, 
No me di cuenta ni quién me pegó, 
Todo da vueltas como un carrusel, 
Locura recorre todita mi piel. 
Wake me up before I change again
Remind me the story that I won't get insane
Tell me why it's always the same
Explain me the reason why I'm so much in pain [x2] 
Before I change again... (Before I change again)
Remind me the story that I won't get insane
Before I change again... (Before I change again)
Remind me the story that I won't get insane 
Insane, insane, insane, insane, insane 
I'm becoming insane, insane, insane, insane, insane [x7]
(Voy perdiendo, perdiendo) [x11]
Voy perdiendo el suelo!
I'm becoming insane! 
Insane, insane, insane, insane, insane 
I'm becoming insane, insane, insane, insane, insane [x9] 
(Wake me up before I change again
Remind me the story that I won't get insane
Tell me why it's always the same
Explain me the reason why I'm so much in pain) [x2] 
I'm becoming insane... *

----------


## Lampada

Take it to your top and now watch me get in Feel this on the sun and let the vibe in Don't you feel the rain drops are near? You're the only tool to Reggae music And your time is so useless And your days are not a muse breaks Feel me get in Feel me get in  Take me up and out Cause rainy days are all I feel I'm walking about I know that, there's no time In the days of muse breaks I had to hang on tight Looking back I wish I had more time for, you...  Take it to your top and now watch me get in Feel it when the sun is up and let the vibe in Don't you feel the rain drops are near? You're the only tool for Reggae music And your time is so useless And your days are not a muse breaks Feel me get in Feel me get in Feel me get in AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH  Take it straight up and watch me get in Feel it when the sun is up and let the vibe in Don't you feel the rain drops are near? You're the only tool to Reggae music And your time is so useless And your days are not a muse breaks Get in  Take it straight up and watch me get in Feel it when the sun is up and let the vibe in Don't you feel the rain drops are near? You're the only tool to Reggae music And your time is so useless And your days are not a muse breaks Feel me get in Feel me get in Feel me get in AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH  Take me up and out Cause rainy days are all I feel I'm walking about I know that, there's no time In the days of muse breaks I had to hang on tight Looking back I wish I had more time for, you...

----------


## Lampada

*Рафаэль - Сердце, сердце (El Angel - Corazón, Corazón) 1969*

----------


## Lampada

*Buzzcut Season By Lorde: Lyrics*

----------


## rockzmom

"I think it's absolutely amazing," Tears for Fears' Curt Smith told MTV. "But then, I love her. I think she's brilliant."      
Lorde's cover of Everybody Wants To Rule The World from The Hunger Games Catching Fire OST (Song originally done by Tears for Fears, hence the quote above by Curt Smith)   
Lyrics:
Welcome to your life 
There's no turning back 
Even while we sleep 
We will find you 
Acting on your best behaviour 
Turn your back on mother nature 
Everybody wants to rule the world   
It's my own design 
It's my own remorse 
Help me to decide 
Help me make the most 
Of freedom and of pleasure 
Nothing ever lasts forever 
Everybody wants to rule the world   
There's a room where the light won't find you 
Holding hands while the walls come tumbling down 
When they do I'll be right behind you   
So glad we've almost made it 
So sad they had to fade it 
Everybody wants to rule the world

----------


## Lampada

*Stevie Wonder - Higher Ground* 
People keep on learning
Soldiers keep on warring
World keep on turning
Because it won't be too long 
Powers keep on lying
While your people keep on dying
World keep on turning
Because it won't be too long 
CHORUS
I'm so darn glad 
He let me try it again
Because my last time on earth 
I lived a whole world of sin
I'm so glad that I know more than I knew then
Gonna keep on trying
'Till I reach the highest ground 
Teachers keep on teaching 
Preachers keep on preaching
World keep on turning
Because it won't be too long 
Lovers keep on loving
While believers keep on believing
Sleepers just stop sleeping
Because it won't be too long 
CHORUS
I'm so darn glad 
He let me try it again
Because my last time on earth 
I lived a whole world of sin
I'm so glad that I know more than I knew then
Gonna keep on trying
'Till I reach the highest ground 
(And Stevie knows that nobody's gonna bring me down) 
'Till I reach the highest ground
(Because me and Stevie see, we're gonna be a sailin' on the funky sound)
'Till I reach the highest ground. 
(Busting out and I'll break you out because I'm sailing on)
'Till I reach the highest ground 
(Just sailing on sailing on the higher ground)
'Till I reach the highest ground

----------


## Lampada



----------


## it-ogo



----------


## Lampada

*Kasey Cisyk - You Light Up My Life*

----------


## Lampada

*A Woman In Love - Kasey Cisyk*

----------


## Lampada

*Lorde- Royals*      _[Verse 1]
I've never seen a diamond in the flesh
I cut my teeth on wedding rings in the movies
And I'm not proud of my address,
In a torn-up town, no postcode envy 
But every song's like gold teeth, grey goose, trippin' in the bathroom
Blood stains, ball gowns, trashin' the hotel room,
We don't care, we're driving Cadillacs in our dreams.
But everybody's like Cristal, Maybach, diamonds on your timepiece.
Jet planes, islands, tigers on a gold leash.
We don't care, we aren't caught up in your love affair. 
And we'll never be royals (royals).
It don't run in our blood,
That kind of luxe just ain't for us.
We crave a different kind of buzz.
Let me be your ruler (ruler),
You can call me queen Bee
And baby I'll rule, I'll rule, I'll rule, I'll rule.
Let me live that fantasy.  [Verse 2]
My friends and I—we've cracked the code.
We count our dollars on the train to the party.
And everyone who knows us knows that we're fine with this,
We didn't come from money. 
But every song's like gold teeth, grey goose, trippin' in the bathroom.
Blood stains, ball gowns, trashin' the hotel room,
We don't care, we're driving Cadillacs in our dreams.
But everybody's like Cristal, Maybach, diamonds on your timepiece.
Jet planes, islands, tigers on a gold leash
We don't care, we aren't caught up in your love affair 
And we'll never be royals (royals).
It don't run in our blood
That kind of luxe just ain't for us.
We crave a different kind of buzz.
Let me be your ruler (ruler),
You can call me queen Bee
And baby I'll rule, I'll rule, I'll rule, I'll rule.
Let me live that fantasy. 
Ooh ooh oh
We're bigger than we ever dreamed,
And I'm in love with being queen.
Ooh ooh oh
Life is great without a care
We aren't caught up in your love affair. 
And we'll never be royals (royals).
It don't run in our blood
That kind of luxe just ain't for us.
We crave a different kind of buzz
Let me be your ruler (ruler),
You can call me queen Bee
And baby I'll rule, I'll rule, I'll rule, I'll rule.
Let me live that fantasy._

----------


## Lampada

*Stuck in the Middle With You Lyrics*  *by Stealers Wheel.* From Reservoir Dogs.     Well I don't know why I came here tonight, I got the feeling that something ain't right, I'm so scared in case I fall off my chair, And I'm wondering how I'll get down the stairs, Clowns to the left of me, Jokers to the right, here I am, Stuck in the middle with you.  Yes I'm stuck in the middle with you, And I'm wondering what it is I should do, It's so hard to keep this smile from my face, Losing control, yeah, I'm all over the place, Clowns to the left of me, Jokers to the right, Here I am, stuck in the middle with you.  Well you started out with nothing, And you're proud that you're a self made man, And your friends, they all come crawlin, Slap you on the back and say, Please.... Please.....  Trying to make some sense of it all, But I can see that it makes no sense at all, Is it cool to go to sleep on the floor, 'Cause I don't think that I can take anymore Clowns to the left of me, Jokers to the right, Here I am, stuck in the middle with you.  Well you started out with nothing, And you're proud that you're a self made man, And your friends, they all come crawlin, Slap you on the back and say, Please.... Please.....  Well I don't know why I came here tonight, I got the feeling that something ain't right, I'm so scared in case I fall off my chair, And I'm wondering how I'll get down the stairs, Clowns to the left of me, Jokers to the right, here I am, Stuck in the middle with you, Yes I'm stuck in the middle with you, Stuck in the middle with you.

----------


## it-ogo



----------


## Lampada

http://www.reverbnation.com/play_now/song_16563261

----------


## Lampada

First Watch: *Natalie Merchant, 'Giving Up Everything'* : NPR*   
Giving up everything*
My hungry ghost of hopefulness
Giving up everything
Not haunted by wanting this 
Giving up everything
The fortune I was saving
Giving up everything
I mercy-killed my craving 
Giving up everything
I've opened up my eyes for this
Giving up everything
See the cold magnificent emptiness 
Give what I want for how it is
The stone inside for the bitterness
For sweetness at the core of it 
Giving up everything
The master plan, the scheming
Giving up everything
My cursed search for meaning 
Giving up everything
The compass and the map I was reading
The hinterlands I'm leaving
I'm finally leaving behind 
Giving up everything
The big to-do, the hullabaloo
Talk of hope for some twisted truth
For the everlasting ache of it 
No longer sleep, not chained to it
No gate, no guard, no keeper
No guru, master, teacher
See the slow, see the faces
Dissolve to black, no traces

----------


## Serge_spb

really beautiful...

----------


## Serge_spb

Georgians, the most singing nation.    
Can`t get that girl out of my head...  ::

----------


## RedFox

У осетин очень красивые песни...

----------


## Lampada

"What A Wonderful World" 
I see trees of green, 
red roses too. 
I see them bloom, 
for me and you. 
And I think to myself,
what a wonderful world.  
I see skies of blue, 
And clouds of white. 
The bright blessed day, 
The dark sacred night. 
And I think to myself, 
What a wonderful world.  
The colors of the rainbow, 
So pretty in the sky. 
Are also on the faces, 
Of people going by, 
I see friends shaking hands. 
Saying, "How do you do?" 
They're really saying, 
"I love you".  
I hear babies cry, 
I watch them grow, 
They'll learn much more, 
Than I'll ever know. 
And I think to myself, 
What a wonderful world.  
Yes, I think to myself, 
What a wonderful world.  
Oh yeah.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Это наша *Deborski*

----------


## RedFox

То, что не стареет...

----------


## Lampada

The Voice 2014*  Usher * 
"Good Kisser"    I done been around the world, I done kissed a lot of girls
So I'm guessin' that it's true
Make me holla and I bet a million dollars Don't nobody kiss it like you
Don't nobody kiss it like you, don't nobody kiss it like you, bang, bang, bang
Don't nobody kiss it like you, don't nobody kiss it like you  [Verse 1] It's 5 in the mornin'
Kush is rollin' while she's makin' steak and eggs
At 5 in the mornin'
We can only be about to do one thing (what?) 
[Refrain] See, I told her
The devil is a lie Them other girls can't compete with mine
You do it so good, you fuck my mind
You pull it out, then you open fire You make me wanna tap out and retire
Your pretty lips leave me so inspired 
[Pre-Ch­orus 1]
I think that she's a winner
She could be a keeper 
[Ch­orus] Cause she's such a good kisser
Got lipstick on my leg
Oh baby
She's such a good kisser
I'ma rain on this parade
Oh baby  
[Verse 2] This girl, she's my hero
Get dinero, euros, pesos, francs and yen
(I ain't wanna check off either) I'm starin' at your barrel
Pull the trigger, chitty, chitty, bang, babe 
[Refrain] 
[Pre-Ch­orus 2]
I think I got a winner
Could be a keeper 
[Ch­orus] 
[Verse 3]
Listen, the only thing I know
You give it to me, baby, with good flow
Don't ever run it back, come on, keep goin'
Just give it to me, give it up to me, give it up to me
I can't keep my control
Every time that I see you hit that floor
Just keep on givin' it to me, I want mine
Just come on baby, just give it to me, give it up to me  Kiss it good, kiss it right
Keep it up, we be kissin' all night

----------


## rockzmom

Sadly, this is amazing song, Hymn of Acxiom, by Vienna Teng, is about the data driven world we now live in.    Source
You might think a multinational marketing database is an odd topic to sing about, but folk-pop singer Vienna Teng did just that. The song "Hymn of Acxiom" on her new album "Aims" sounds like a choir hymn, except that the speaker isn't a divine being — it's a database. 
With lyrics like "somebody hears you" and "someone is gathering every crumb you drop," the song addresses both the pros and cons of the surveillance that, through companies like marketing-data company Acxiom, has become a regular part of life. 
The Arkansas-based Acxiom collects both off-line and on-line marketing data, and collates it into profiles of individual people. Acxiom then sells that information back to the retailers through which the company had collected the data. 
Those retailers, in turn, use the profiles to conduct targeted marketing, sending people offers based on their location, age, gender or sex, race, income and previous purchases. 
Acxiom's data collection possibly rivals the National Security Agency's. And in response to public concern about the amount of data Acxiom has on record and the means by which it collected such data, the company created AbouttheData.com. Through this portal, users can view a subset of the information Acxiom has gathered on them — by entering their full names, email addresses and social security numbers 
Lyrics...
Somebody hears you. you know that. you know that.
Somebody hears you. you know that inside.
Someone is learning the colors of all your moods, to
(say just the right thing and) show that you’re understood.
Here you’re known.  
Leave your life open. you don’t have. you don’t have.
Leave your life open. you don’t have to hide.
Someone is gathering every crumb you drop, these
(mindless decisions and) moments you long forgot.
Keep them all.  
Let our formulas find your soul.
We’ll divine your artesian source (in your mind),
Marshal feed and force (our machines will)
To design you a perfect love—
Or (better still) a perfect lust.
O how glorious, glorious: a brand new need is born.  
Now we possess you. you’ll own that. you’ll own that.
Now we possess you. you’ll own that in time.
Now we will build you an endlessly upward world,
(reach in your pocket) embrace you for all you’re worth.  
Is that wrong?
Isn’t this what you want?
Amen.

----------


## Serge_spb

Металл-обработка красивой грузинской песни  ::  
Original http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbsQJBxICN0 
METALL!

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE0_GaLsX1Y  -  _Push It: It's What You Do - GEICO_       *Salt N Pepa  
Push It*   Ah, push it
Ah, push it  Oooh, baby, baby
Baby, baby
Oooh, baby, baby
Baby, baby  Get up on this  Ow! Baby
Salt and Pepa's here  (Now wait a minute, y'all
This dance ain't for everybody
Only the sexy people
So all you fly mothers, get on out there and dance
Dance, I said!)  Salt and Pepa's here, and we're in effect
Want you to push it, babe
Coolin' by day then at night working up a sweat
C'mon girls, let's go show the guys that we know
How to become number one in a hot party show
Now push it  Ah, push it - push it good
Ah, push it - push it real good
Ah, push it - push it good
Ah, push it - p-push it real good  Hey! Ow
Push it good  Oooh, baby, baby
Baby, baby
Oooh, baby, baby
Baby, baby  Push it good
Push it real good
Ah, push it
Ah, push it  Yo, yo, yo, yo, baby-pop
Yeah, you come here, gimme a kiss
Better make it fast or else I'm gonna get pissed
Can't you hear the music's pumpin' hard like I wish you would?
Now push it  Push it good
Push it real good
Push it good
P-push it real good  Ah, push it
Get up on this  Boy, you really got me going
You got me so I don't know what I'm doing  Ah, push it

----------


## Lampada

Let me go
I don't wanna be your hero
I don't wanna be your big man
I just wanna fight with everyone else 
Your masquerade
I don't wanna be a part of your parade
Everyone deserves a chance to
Walk with everyone else 
While holding down
A job to keep my girl around
And maybe buy me some new strings
And her a night out on the weekend 
And we can whisper things
Secrets from our American dreams
Baby needs some protection
But I'm a kid like everyone else 
So let me go
I don't wanna be your hero
I don't wanna be your big man
I just wanna fight like everyone else 
Oooooohh... 
So let me go
I don't wanna be your hero
I don't wanna be your big man
I just wanna fight with everyone else 
Your masquerade
I don't wanna be a part of your parade
Everyone deserves a chance to
Walk with everyone else

----------


## Lampada

*Lady Gaga  
Sound of Music*

----------


## Lampada

*Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush  
Don't Give Up*In this proud land we grew up strong We were wanted all along I was taught to fight, taught to win I never thought I could fail  No fight left or so it seems I am a man whose dreams have all deserted Ive changed my face, Ive changed my name But no one wants you when you lose  Dont give up cos you have friends Dont give up Youre not beaten yet Dont give up I know you can make it good  Though I saw it all around Never thought I could be affected Thought that wed be the last to go It is so strange the way things turn  Drove the night toward my home The place that I was born, on the lakeside As daylight broke, I saw the earth The trees had burned down to the ground  Dont give up You still have us Dont give up We dont need much of anything Dont give up cause somewhere theres a place Where we belong  Rest your head You worry too much Its going to be alright When times get rough You can fall back on us Dont give up Please dont give up  got to walk out of here I cant take anymore Going to stand on that bridge Keep my eyes down below Whatever may come And whatever may go That rivers flowing That rivers flowing  Moved on to another town Tried hard to settle down For every job, so many men So many men no-one needs  Dont give up cause you have friends Dont give up Youre not the only one Dont give up No reason to be ashamed Dont give up You still have us Dont give up now Were proud of who you are Dont give up You know its never been easy Dont give up cause I believe theres the a place Theres a place where we belong

----------


## hddscan

Cover на знаменитую песню Виктора Цоя "Кукушка", исполняет Полина Гагарина

----------


## Lampada

*ZZ Top - La Grange (Easy Rider)*    Rumorspreadin' around, in that Texas town
'Bout that shack outside La Grange
And you know what I'm talkin' about
Just let me know if you wanna go
To that home out on the range 
They gotta lotta nice girls out there Have mercy
A haw, haw, haw, haw, a haw
A haw, haw, haw  Well, I hear it's fine if you got the time
And the ten to get yourself in, a hmm, hmm
And I hear it's tight most every night
But now I might be mistaken, hmm, hmm, hmm Have mercy

----------


## Lampada

This land is your land This land is my land
From California to the New York island
From the red wood forest to the Gulf Stream waters
This land was made for you and me  As I was walking that ribbon of highway
I saw above me that endless skyway
I saw below me that golden valley
This land was made for you and me  I've roamed and rambled and I followed my footsteps
To the sparkling sands of her diamond deserts
And all around me a voice was sounding
This land was made for you and me  When the sun came shining, and I was strolling
And the wheat fields waving and the dust clouds rolling
As the fog was lifting a voice was chanting
This land was made for you and me  As I went walking I saw a sign there
And on the sign it said "No Trespassing"
But on the other side it didn't say nothing
That side was made for you and me  In the shadow of the steeple I saw my people
By the relief office I seen my people
As they stood there hungry, I stood there asking
Is this land made for you and me?  Nobody living can ever stop me
As I go walking that freedom highway
Nobody living can ever make me turn back
This land was made for you and me

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

I'm going up the country, babe don't you wanna go I'm going up the country, babe don't you wanna go I'm going to some place where I've never been before I'm going, I'm going where the water tastes like wine Well I'm going where the water tastes like wine We can jump in the water, stay drunk all the time  I'm gonna leave this city, got to get away I'm gonna leave this city, got to get away All this fussing and fighting, man, you know I sure can't stay Now baby, pack your leaving trunk, you know we've got to leave today Just exactly where we're going I cannot say, but We might even leave the USA 'Cause there's a brand new game that I want to play  No use of you running, or screaming and crying 'Cause you've got a home as long as I've got mine

----------


## Lampada

*  
"Ace Of Spades"* 
If you like to gamble, I tell you I'm your man,
You win some, lose some, it's all the same to me,
The pleasure is to play, makes no difference what you say,
I don't share your greed, the only card I need is
The Ace Of Spades 
Playing for the high one, dancing with the devil,
Going with the flow, it's all a game to me,
Seven or Eleven, snake eyes watching you,
Double up or quit, double stake or split,
The Ace Of Spades 
You know I'm born to lose, and gambling's for fools,
But that's the way I like it baby,
I don't wanna live forever,
And don't forget the joker! 
Pushing up the ante, I know you got to see me,
Read 'em and weep, the dead man's hand again,
I see it in your eyes, take one look and die,
The only thing you see, you know it's gonna be,
The Ace Of Spades  
Симпатичная реклама с этой песней:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqDb_5hs0v8

----------


## Lampada

*"I Ain't No Nice Guy"*  
When I was young I was the nicest guy I knew
I thought I was the chosen one
But time went by and I found out a thing or two
My shine wore off as time wore on
I thought that I was living out the perfect life
But in the lonely hours when the truth begins to bite
I thought about the times when I turned my back & stalled 
I ain't no nice guy after all 
When I was young I was the only game in town
I thought I had it down for sure,
But time went by and I was lost in what I found
The reasons blurred, the way unsure
I thought that I was living life the only way
But as I saw that life was more than day to day
I turned around, I read the writing on the wall 
I ain't no nice guy after all
I ain't no nice guy after all 
In all the years you spend between your birth and death
You find there's lots of times you should have saved your breath
It comes as quite a shock when that trip leads to fall

----------


## Lampada

Exuma - Baäl  
Baäl Baäl,
Baäl oh Baäl
Baäl will cause your downfall. 
You will fall down in your hole.
Then you'll find, you'll find you've lost your soul.
You cursed the moon and you fought, I saw you fighting the sun.
Your hand is withered and your life, your life is done. 
In the main angel oh, in the main angel.
In the main angel there is big danger.
You have crucified your sacred king.
Now now now you don't have, you don't have anything. 
Baäl Baäl,
oh Baäl Baäl Baäl
Baäl will cause your downfall. 
You born your babies, oh they eat your flesh.
They said they'll put your souls, your souls at rest.
Your big search, your big search, 
big search for gold, make you kill your young. 
Now your blood, your blood runs cold. 
From life to your death you'll live without the sun.
You were shooting everybody, everybody with a paper money gun.
Money money money, money. 
Money has been your Baäl, Money has been your Baäl.
Lie for eternity, oh your soul, your souls in jail jail jail.  
Baäl Baäl,
Baäl oh Baäl
Baäl will cause your downfall. 
Baäl Baäl,
oh Baäl oh Baäl
Baäl will cause your downfall. 
Baäl cause, you're gonna cause your downfall.
Baäl will cause your downfall. 
Here's what I'm telling, what I say, what I said, what I'm telling
oh it's gonna be Baäl.
Baäl, Baäl will cause oh your downfall. 
Baäl will cause your downfall.
Here's what I'm telling, what I've said. What I've said Baäl. 
_____________________________  
Эту песню переделали и использовали в ролике:   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQPDEKOI4lk

----------


## Lampada

Leonard Cohen - I'm Your Man  
If you want a lover
I'll do anything you ask me to
And if you want another kind of love
I'll wear a mask for you
If you want a partner, take my hand, or
If you want to strike me down in anger
Here I stand
I'm your man 
If you want a boxer
I will step into the ring for you
And if you want a doctor
I'll examine every inch of you
If you want a driver, climb inside
Or if you want to take me for a ride
You know you can
I'm your man 
Ah, the moon's too bright
The chain's too tight
The beast won't go to sleep
I've been running through these promises to you
That I made and I could not keep
Ah, but a man never got a woman back
Not by begging on his knees
Or I'd crawl to you baby and I'd fall at your feet
And I'd howl at your beauty like a dog in heat
And I'd claw at your heart, and I'd tear at your sheet
I'd say please (please)
I'm your man 
And if you've got to sleep a moment on the road
I will steer for you
And if you want to work the street alone
I'll disappear for you
If you want a father for your child
Or only want to walk with me a while across the sand
I'm your man 
If you want a lover
I'll do anything you ask me to
And if you want another kind of love
I'll wear a mask for you

----------


## Lampada

Mystery of Love 
Sufjan Stevens 
Oh, to see without my eyes
The first time that you kissed me
Boundless by the time I cried
I built your walls around me
White noise, what an awful sound
Fumbling by Rogue River
Feel my feet above the ground
Hand of God, deliver me
Oh, oh whoa whoa is me
The first time that you touched me
Oh, will wonders ever cease? 
Blessed be the mystery of love
Lord, I no longer believe
Drowned in living waters
Cursed by the love that I received
From my brother's daughter
Like Hephaestion, who died
Alexander's lover
Now my riverbed has dried
Shall I find no other?
Oh, oh whoa whoa is me
I'm running like a plover
Now I'm prone to misery
The birthmark on your shoulder reminds me
How much…  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KQT32vW61eI

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/gTg2n-LhF4Y 
Happiness is calling at SanDiego 
 Oh, I love that summer feeling
 I don't want it ever leaving 
Breathing in the sky that's so clear
 I could spend my whole life riding here  
Mmm, I love that summer feeling 
Now I'm here, I'm never leaving 
Everything is possible right here  
Mmm, I love that summer feeling 
Now I'm here, I'm never leaving

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/oUJnOXRukZc - слова  https://youtu.be/_QWDj_ZdxOQ

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/CmSef_ND2QQ

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/s82cJPyWkOU  
When your heirloom's wilted brown
When the devil's pushing down
When your mourning has a sound
And you hesitate to laugh 
How quickly will your joy pass
How quickly will your joy pass
And when you walk inside I feel the door
I'll never let it push your arms no more 
And when your legs give out just lie right down
And I will kiss you till your breath is found
And when you walk inside I feel the door
I'll never let it push your arms no more 
So do you think I came to fight?
And do I always think I'm right?
Oh no I never meant to be a pest to anyone this time
Oh no…

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/07d7cC3Msvw I

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/wKOEJs602uk 
What about us?
Pink

----------


## Lampada

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=uuicMkCXXTw

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/hKfq8RRUN4E   https://youtu.be/m4tJSn0QtME

----------


## Lampada

С Новым годом!  https://www.facebook.com/musicclipta...4373849688024/

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/NVR6ACMij-o

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/w07PhR5cjVw

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/YDu93pdyBDE 
Good To Be Alive (Hallelujah)" 
Uh huh
Uh huh
Ooooooh
Uh huh
Alright
Alright
Uh huh 
I've been grinding so long, been trying this shit for years
And I got nothing to show, just climbing this rope right here
And if there's a man upstairs, he kept bringing me rain
But I've been sending up prayers and something's changed 
I think I finally found my hallelujah
I've been waiting for this moment all my life
Now all my dreams are coming true, ya
I've been waiting for this moment 
And it's good to be alive right about now
Good, good, good, good to be alive right about now
Good, good, good, good to be alive right about now
Hallelujah, let that bass line move ya, say yeah
It's good to be alive right about now 
I was dead in the water, nobody wanted me (Uh huh)
I was old news, I went cold as cold can be
But I kept throwing on coal tryna make that fire burn (Uh huh)
Sometimes you gotta get scars to get what you deserve (Uh huh)
I kept moving on and now I'm moving up (Uh huh)
Damn, I'm feeling blessed with all this love 
I think I finally found my hallelujah
I've been waiting for this moment all my life
Now all my dreams are coming true, ya
I've been waiting for this moment 
And it's good to be alive right about now
Good, good, good, good to be alive right about now
Good, good, good, good to be alive right about now
Hallelujah, let that bass line move ya, say yeah
It's good to be alive right about now 
I almost can-, cannot handle it
I could get u-, could get used to this
I almost can-, cannot handle it
I could get u-, could get used to this 
I think I finally found my
(Hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah
Hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah) 
And it's good to be alive right about now
Good, good, good, good to be alive right about now
Good, good, good, good to be alive right about now
Hallelujah, let that bass line move ya, say yeah
It's good to be alive right about now 
Good, good, good, good to be alive right about now
Good, good, good, good to be alive right about now
Good, good, good, good to be alive right about now
Good, good, good, good to be alive right about now
Alright

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/FxlwLcNDOP4

----------


## haiduk

cosmic blackened death metal

----------


## Lampada

The Tallest Man on Earth - It will Follow the Rain   https://youtu.be/Wsy4Qbwl5a8  
   
Have you ever seen the far side
Of a mountain swallow the sky
As you travel through the valley
And as your speedin' still far behind
Through the valley where lovers climb 
Have you ever seen the locust
Lean his wings right after a plague
Like ascendin' of a dark cloud
In the sunlight to end the day
To kill the sunlight, to end the day 
Yes it will follow the rain 
Have you ever seen the quiet
Indecision of a man
When he's standing by the fire
With an eager friend in his hand
Will he ever quite understand 
That it will follow the rain
I said oh my friend
It will follow the rain 
Have you ever seen your baby
Getting caught by the lonesome wind
And the whistling round the corners
Telling you they have let her in
Separation can now begin 
Yes, it will follow now the rain.
I said oh my friend.
It will follow the rain
I said oh my friend
It will follow the rain 
Have you ever seen the far side
Of a mountain swallow the sky,
As you travel through the valley
As you're speeding still far behind 
Through the valley where lovers climb
Where the children will blink and sigh
They have caught a lightning strike
In the jar just to watch it die
In the valley where lovers climb
Yes it will follow the rain 
I said oh my friend
It will follow the rain 
Songwriters: Kristian Matsson 
It Will Follow the Rain lyrics © Kobalt Music Publishing Ltd

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/0fOiXq44_lI  
I think I take myself too serious
It's not that serious 
Alone in someone's bedroom
She firmly took my hand
The isolation ended
I began to understand 
In the ping-pong match of constant desire
I was never gonna get ahead
'Cause I was looking in the mirror 
Now we've got that sympathy
What I'm to you
You are to me
Let's go 
Judeo-Christianity
I'd never heard the words
Enemies for centuries
Until there was a third 
In the ping-pong match of constant desire
I was never gonna get ahead
'Cause I was looking in the mirror 
Now we've got that sympathy
What I'm to you
You are to me
Let's go 
Diego García
Surrounded by the waves
Lonely in the ocean
But in every single way
It was full of love
In the warmth fed a feeling 
Now we've got that sympathy
What I'm to you
You are to me
Let's go 
I didn't have your sympathy
But I knew where to start
Explaining to you patiently
That the one who broke my heart
Would have broken yours
And thrown the pieces in the river 
Now we've got that sympathy
What I'm to you
You are to me
Let's go 
Desperate for an enemy
But too afraid to kill
Use the pain of someone else
And triumph for their will
And spill the blood
Of the arrogant mosquitoes 
Now we've got that sympathy
What I'm to you
You are to me
Let's go

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/VSyJ67qlTgA  https://f4.bcbits.com/img/0004185017_10.jpg

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/pKNF1J6wbRk 
I want to sink to the bottom with you
I want to sink to the bottom with you
The ocean is big and blue
I just want to sink to the bottom with you 
Cars on the highway, planes in the air
Everyone else is going somewhere
But I'm going nowhere, getting there too
I might as well just sink down with you 
I want to sink to the bottom with you
I want to sink to the bottom with you
The ocean is big and blue
I just want to sink to the bottom with you
I just want to 
Out on the highway, up in the air
Everyone else is going somewhere
They're going nowhere, and I'll be there too
I might as well go under with you 
I want to sink to the bottom with you
I want to sink to the bottom with you
The ocean is big and blue
I just want to sink to the bottom with you
I just want to sink to the bottom with you
The ocean is big and blue
I just want to sink to the bottom with you
I just want to
I just want to
I just want to

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/dZDiaRZy0Ak 
Болеро
Дирижёр Валерий Георгиев

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/krRMKAErUNI 
Чистые пруды 
 Игорь Тальков 
У каждого из нас на свете есть места,
Куда приходим мы на миг уединиться,
Где память, как строка почтового листа,
Нам сердце исцелит, когда оно томится.
Чистые пруды, застенчивые ивы,
Как девчонки, смолкли у воды,
Чистые пруды, веков зеленый сон,
Мой дальний берег детства,
Где звучит аккордеон.
И я спешу туда, там льется добрый свет,
И лодки на воде, как солнечные пятна,
Отсюда мы с тобой ушли в круженье лет,
И вот я снова здесь, и ты придешь обратно.
Чистые пруды, застенчивые ивы,
Как девчонки, смолкли у воды,
Чистые пруды, веков зеленый сон,
Мой дальний берег детства,
Где звучит аккордеон.
Однажды ты пройдешь бульварное кольцо,
И в памяти твоей мы встретимся, наверно.
И воды отразят знакомое лицо,
И сердце исцелят, и успокоят нервы.
Чистые пруды застенчивые…

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/IUqqBMlVv3M
All The Feels 
Song by Fitz. and THE TANTRUMS 
It comes and goes
We're out here chasin' a feelin'
Up high, down low
We go from the floor to the ceilin'
We fly, we fall
We get back up and try again 
Some do, some don't
Some will, some won't 
I want to feel, just a little
Just a little, just a little
Put my heart, in the middle
In the middle, in the middle
Wanna live, just a little
Just a little, just a little
Wanna feel, just a little
Just a little, a little bit more
A little bit more 
Big heart, big plans
Big dreams and we ain't even sleepin'
Who can? We can
We dive right into the deep end 
Some do, some don't
Some will, some won't 
I want to feel, just a little
Just a little, just a little
Put my heart, in the middle
In the middle, in the middle
Wanna live, just a little
Just a little, just a little
Wanna feel, just a little
Just a little, a little bit more
A little bit more 
I want it all, please don't judge me
I want some love and some money
I wanna be at the party
Yeah that's me at the party
Wanna dance with somebody 
I want to feel, just a little
Just a little, just a little
Put my heart, in the middle
In the middle, in the middle
Wanna live, just a little
Just a little, just a little
Wanna feel, just a little
Just a little, a little bit more
A little bit more
A little bit more

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/O4irXQhgMqg 
Чёрное  Rolling Stones, в 1966 году выпустила свой самый таинственный сингл, что в нём? Каждый найдёт свой смысл ... 
Парадный вход я свой покрашу в чёрный цвет
Других цветов как будто не было и нет… 
Я был бы рад смотреть на платья юных дев,
Но чернота опять слепит мне белый свет.
Потоки чёрные машин летят в окне,
Завяло всё, любовь, вернёшься ли ко мне? 
Гляжу я всем в глаза — но все отводят взгляд
Как будто дети и боятся всех подряд.
Я заглянул в себя — и сердцем почернел
И дверь моя черна, как этого хотел,
Исчезнуть что ли мне, чтоб этот мир пустой,
Не резал душу мне своею чернотой? 
Не быть морской волне зелёно-голубой,
Кто знал, что будет так с тобою и со мной?
Заходит солнце, и опять всё как вчера
И смех любви своей я слышу до утра… 
Парадный вход я свой покрашу в черный цвет
Других цветов как будто не было и нет…
Я был бы рад смотреть на платья юных дев,
Но чернота опять слепит мне белый свет. 
Я вижу только этот чёрный-чёрный цвет
Я вижу только этот черный-черный цвет
Цвет ночи, цвет угля, надежды больше нет,
И солнца в небесах наверно больше нет
И в этом мире всём — один лишь чёрный цвет  
 Мик Джаггер и Кит Ричардс

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/QG41M2lv6EE 
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, no sweat
Na-na-na, na-na 
Yah, girls on the floor got a thirty-point lead and a minute left (woo, you see the sweat?)
Queen's on the team in real life, not just on the internet (woo, you see me, huh?)
Yeah, you workin' hard for the tough spot, just watch it manifest (uh)
I'm a rose and a king at the same time, that's what a woman is (yah) 
All strength
We ain't stoppin', believe me
Go straight
'Til the mornin' don't like me
Whoa, wait
Yeah, we're takin' everything we want, and we can do it
All strength
We ain't stoppin', believe me
Go straight
'Til the mornin' don't like me
Whoa, wait
Yeah, we're takin' everything we want, and we can do it 
All strength, no sweat (no sweat)
All strength, no sweat (no sweat, yeah)
All strength, no sweat (no sweat)
All strength, no sweat (no sw') 
Yeah, yeah, uh
I'll wake up an accountant if that's what I wanna do (woo, you see me, right?)
T-shirt, Chucks' and some jewelry don't change me 'cause I'm the truth (woo, you see me, right?)
And they're always scared of a feminist, with a boss attitude (woo)
But settling ain't in my language, shout out to my mama dukes (hola, mami) 
All strength
We ain't stoppin', believe me
Go straight
'Til the mornin' don't like me
Whoa, wait
Yeah, we're takin' everything we want, and we can do it
All strength
We ain't stoppin', believe me
Go straight
'Til the mornin' don't like me
Whoa, wait
Yeah, we're takin' everything we want, and we can do it
All strength 
Let's pause for a pretty little moment
No sweat
No sweat, hmm
No sweat
Na-na, na-na
Ha 
All strength, no sweat (no sweat)
All strength, no sweat (no sweat)
All strength, no sweat (no sweat)
All strength (no sweat) 
Source: LyricFind 
Songwriters: Jessica Reyez / Kenneth Edmonds 
No Sweat lyrics © Sony/ATV Music Publishing LLC

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/eAR_Ff5A8Rk 
When you're down and troubled
And you need some love and care
And nothing, nothing is going right
Close your eyes and think of me
And soon I will be there
To brighten up even your darkest night 
You just call out my name
And you know wherever I am
I'll come running, to see you again
Winter, spring, summer or fall
All you have to do is call
And I'll be there
You've got a friend 
If the sky above you
Grows dark and full of clouds
And that old north wind begins to blow
Keep your head together
And call my name out loud
Soon you'll hear me knocking at your door 
You just call out my name
And you know wherever I am
I'll come running, running, yeah, yeah, to see you again
Winter, spring, summer or fall
All you have to do is call
And I'll be there, yes, I will 
Now, ain't it good to know that you've got a friend
When people can be so cold?
They'll hurt you, yes, and desert you
And take your soul if you let them, oh, but don't you let them 
You just call out my name
And you know wherever I am
I'll come running, running, yeah, yeah, to see you again
Winter, spring, summer or fall
All you have to do is call
And I'll be there, yes, I will
You've got a friend
You've got a friend 
Ain't it good to know you've got a friend?
Ain't it good to know, ain't it good to know, ain't it good to know
You've got a friend?
Oh yeah now, you've got a friend
Yeah baby, you've got a friend
Oh yeah, you've got a friend 
Source: LyricFind 
Songwriters: Carole King 
You've Got a Friend lyrics © Sony/ATV Music Publishing LLC

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/PSVzr_cZc0A 
Well I don't know why I came here tonight,
I got the feeling that something ain't right,
I'm so scared in case I fall off my chair,
And I'm wondering how I'll get down the stairs,
Clowns to the left of me,
Jokers to the right, here I am,
Stuck in the middle with you 
Yes I'm stuck in the middle with you,
And I'm wondering what it is I should do,
It's so hard to keep this smile from my face,
Losing control, yeah, I'm all over the place,
Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right,
Here I am, stuck in the middle with you 
Well you started out with nothing,
And you're proud that you're a self made man,
And your friends, they all come crawlin,
Slap you on the back and say,
Please, please 
Trying to make some sense of it all,
But I can see that it makes no sense at…

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/XbzMheJkUK0 
Bon Jovi 
Limitless

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/Ab4MsGoCjSs 
Express Yourself!
Express Yourself! 
You don't never need help from nobody else
All you got to do now:
Express Yourself! 
What ever you do, uh, do it good, uh
What ever you do, do , do, Lord, Lord, do it good
All right... 
It's not what you look like, when you're doin' what you're doin'
It's what you're doin' when you're doin' what you 
They're doin' it on the moon, yeah, uh
In the jungle too, uh
Everybody on the floor, now, uh
Jumpin' like a kangaroo
So let the horns do the thing they do, yo...ah, uh, ow! Uh-uh uh uh 
Some people have everything, and other people don't
But everything don't mean a thing if it ain't the thing you want

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/fOs6p5adfXc 
Zhou Shen учился вокалу во Львове.

----------


## diogen_

https://youtube.com/watch?v=3bF0knyugFQ
Танцуй Россия. Something positive must be placed here to feature Russia's Day!!

----------


## GreenLarry

Something I composed a while ago.  https://youtu.be/dOSNTYU9gu4

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/9ckv6-yhnIY

----------


## haiduk

Track 2 from the new HAIDUK album _Diabolica_ [2021]

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/nW3LikcBL68

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/yx3giYLca-8   
"Here, son, watch the dog eat dog"
He spoke with eyes of the stiffest blue
He peeled my fists, said "let it go"
Saying, "Hope like that and you'll never grow" 
I'll go dancing with disease, darling please
They are wrong
I'll go swinging, singing peace, darling please
They are wrong
I say they been here for too long - they are wrong
They are wrong 
So, to my child not yet born
I've just one world of which to warn
It lives in the mouths of choking dreams
Sickness like that you've never seen

----------


## diogen_

Что же с нами будет, если Путина не будет?? ::   https://youtu.be/8QwmeAhKwk8

----------


## Lampada

> Что же с нами будет, если Путина не будет??  https://youtu.be/8QwmeAhKwk8

  https://youtu.be/iR0Xyykvfb8 
Немножко больная на голову? Не знает, что десятки тысяч молодых российских солдат и русскоязычных мирных жителей погибают ни за что́, по прихоти её любимца? 
Сколько матерей, отцов, жён должны носить траур?  Сколько появилось новых сирот?  Непонятно, где у некоторых людей сердце, если оно у них есть.

----------


## diogen_

Как это ни за что?? За Донбасс, за Русь Матушку, изначальную, триединую и неделимую!! За неоскверненную бандеровским отребьем историческую память!! Вот сами послушайте как поют дончанки!!  https://youtu.be/EhAG8k42H3M

----------


## Lampada

Если все народы начнут "_возвращаться домой_", Россия может не досчитаться сотен тысяч российских  ребят.  Трагический, никому не нужный счёт уже давно начался.  Вместо того, чтобы жить и строить себе счастливое будущее,  идите умирать.
‐---------------------

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/L5me7Vd6D9U  https://youtu.be/M0G9gfTNifE   *Облака* 
Вадим Егоров  
памяти школьников
		выпуска 1941 года  
 Dm       Gm        A7
Над землёй бушуют травы,
 Dm   Gm            D7
облака плывут, как павы.
Gm    C7
А одно, вон то, что справа,-
F
это я...
     А
     это я...
          В
          это я...
                Gm A7
И мне не надо славы. 
Ничего уже не надо
мне и тем, плывущим рядом.
Нам бы жить - и вся награда.
Нам бы жить,
      нам бы жить,
            нам бы жить -
а мы плывём по небу. 
Эта боль не убывает.
Где же ты, вода живая?
Ах, зачем война бывает,
ах, зачем,
       ах, зачем,
              ах, зачем? -
зачем нас убивают?.. 
А дымок над отчей крышей
всё бледней, бледней и выше.
Мама, мама, ты услышишь
голос мой,
      голос мой,
            голос мой -
всё дальше он и тише... 
Мимо слёз, улыбок мимо
облака плывут над миром.
Войско их не поредело,-
облака,
    облака,
        облака...
И нету им предела! 
18 июня 1976

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/HCadJ8llXBw 
Журавли

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/OVGRZXw6WWY
Зоя - Вышли орки из Мордора!!

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/B_LC7noGT6Y

----------


## diogen_

Кадеты- Дядя Вова, мы с тобой))  https://youtu.be/NFn3c4MqjYg

----------


## haiduk



----------


## diogen_

Что-то непонятное, инфернально-сатанистское!! Перевернутая пентаграмма на черном фоне, апокалипсисом попахивает.. , даже не знаю, что  еще и подумать!! Лучше слушать про любовь и традиционные ценности!!  https://youtu.be/qtZUeHmpV6A

----------


## diogen_

Сарматушка) Слова Д. Рогозина, музыка Д. Майданова.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB8oGY2_gVM&t=42

----------

